# Coldharbour Lane, Brixton - news and updates



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

There's so much change going on in Coldharbour Lane right now, I figured it was worth having a thread just to keep track of it all.







At the top, Joy is still being squatted although I haven't seen much activity there recently.



Seven have expanded their empire with a new trendy foodie/wine bar with a particularly hideous metal grilled shop front. Don't think you can just pop in though: when I went past, there was a bloke with a clipboard controlling the social media informed queue.






The old Granada Cars is still plastered in adverts for a Pop Up shop although posh chain Rosa’s Thai Cafe has been reporting as being expanding their empire there.






There's still some debate as to who will be taking over the Walton Lodge building.

In Brixton Square, the award-winning visual effects company Jellyfish Pictures are moving in soon, while the Angel pub still has a for rent sign outside it. The units look finished at the back but I've seen no activity.

My Fathers Place is having some kind of clear out, while the old solicitor's office is being converted in to flats at the back.

Finally, the old Domino Club will soon be operating as a soup kitchen.

I'm sure I've missed loads of other things (there's more B BUzz stories here), so please add your own news!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

The Lexadon building next to Bookmongers has rocketed up.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

leanderman said:


> The Lexadon building next to Bookmongers has rocketed up.


Indeed it has. Someone said they saw the windows being loaded in last week so maybe the covering will come off soon.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 22, 2014)

The Phoenix Cafe is being gutted. Looks like the original  interior will be lost for ever.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 22, 2014)

Was in the Phoenix today. Confirmed they're staying in their new location and the old building is being knocked down or renovated. With buildings either side of them being demolished, I went to see Bookmongers who said they were safe.



editor said:


> while the Angel pub still has a for rent sign outside it. The units look finished at the back but I've seen no activity.


There's definitely people living there - I see them going in and out every now and then - but how they got in there in the first place when the units never appeared to be advertised for sale remains a mystery...


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

Wow. CHL's in motion


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 22, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> There's definitely people living there - I see them going in and out every now and then - but how they got in there in the first place when the units never appeared to be advertised for sale remains a mystery...



Lexadon don't sell properties, they are strictly in the business of private rentals......


----------



## leanderman (Jul 22, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Lexadon don't sell properties, they are strictly in the business of private rentals......



And that, somehow, is more depressing.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> There's definitely people living there - I see them going in and out every now and then - but how they got in there in the first place when the units never appeared to be advertised for sale remains a mystery...


Yes there's people living above but I was referring to the old pub.

Elsewhere, the interior of Blacker Dread has been gutted.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Was in the Phoenix today. Confirmed they're staying in their new location and the old building is being knocked down or renovated.


That's a real shame because the new premises have none of the charm of the old, and a lot of regulars I know have given up completely on the super-shiny hospital-canteen allure of the nu-Phoenix.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jul 22, 2014)

Not been to Pheonix since it moved. Actually the one time I did try and go, it was closed (seems to be a running theme for me at the mo).

I do miss the old interior but if the food is the same, I'm happy


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I do miss the old interior but if the food is the same, I'm happy


Sadly we found it wasn't - the portions were noticeably smaller.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 22, 2014)

The food in The Pheonix was way over rated ime. Slightly better white bread for toast and slightly better coffee than the usual caff fare had people inexplicably raving. Great decor though.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> The food in The Pheonix was way over rated ime. Slightly better white bread for toast and slightly better coffee than the usual caff fare had people inexplicably raving. Great decor though.


The toast was exceptional and the toasted halloumi salad sandwich remains one of the finest snacks I've ever eaten in Brixton.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 22, 2014)

editor said:


> The toast was exceptional and the toasted halloumi salad sandwich remains one of the finest snacks I've ever eaten in Brixton.



I'm not a hater of the new place but the toast served with my last fry there was thin sliced - perhaps even from a bag. I'm trusting that it was an "accident".
Also, the bubble'n'squeak has been replaced by a hash brown. That's just not cricket.


----------



## ash (Jul 22, 2014)

editor said:


> The toast was exceptional and the toasted halloumi salad sandwich remains one of the finest snacks I've ever eaten in Brixton.


Do they still serve the same haloumi sandwich or has  the menu changed as well ??


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm not a hater of the new place but the toast served with my last fry there was thin sliced - perhaps even from a bag. I'm trusting that it was an "accident".
> Also, the bubble'n'squeak has been replaced by a hash brown. That's just not cricket.


Oh, I don't hate it - it's just that I get better food* for - literally - half the price at Sam's.

*Except the toasted halloumi salad sandwich.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2014)

Toast! Fry-ups!! Coffee!!! Surely all this stuff is better - and cheaper - at home.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Toast! Fry-ups!! Coffee!!! Surely all this stuff is better - and cheaper - at home.


And why bother going to pubs and clubs when you can sit at home drinking cheap supermarket lager with the radio turned up!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Toast! Fry-ups!! Coffee!!! Surely all this stuff is better - and cheaper - at home.


I would never put so much butter on my toast at home. It does not count if someone else smothers it.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's something I never knew: there's a saucy sex toy company operating right opposite the Barrier Block at 322 Coldharbour Lane!

http://www.secretseduction.net/


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Yes there's people living above but I was referring to the old pub.
> 
> Elsewhere, the interior of Blacker Dread has been gutted.


What happened to the whisper a burger place was going to move in to the Angel? Any more news on that?


----------



## magneze (Jul 23, 2014)

Probably worth mentioning that Granada Cars have just moved a bit to the corner of Coldharbour Lane & Atlantic Road. Took me a min to find them when I was looking a while ago. I admit this may not be news to many people, but it was to me.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's something I never knew: there's a saucy sex toy company operating right opposite the Barrier Block at 322 Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> http://www.secretseduction.net/


It is very discreet. May I ask how you stumbled across it?


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 23, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> Lexadon don't sell properties, they are strictly in the business of private rentals......


Just looked at their website. They've certainly got their claws in Brixton haven't they. Made me feel a bit sick.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 23, 2014)

The chip shop on Coldharbour Lane that was Jimmy's.  Then was named something else.  Is now Jimmy's again.   My bit of useless information there lol.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's something I never knew: there's a saucy sex toy company operating right opposite the Barrier Block at 322 Coldharbour Lane!





Rushy said:


> It is very discreet. May I ask how you stumbled across it?


It's the Brixton Cake shop - or above it or behind it. I wonder if they can supply cake and jellies in the manner of La Grande Bouffe?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

CH1 said:


> It's the Brixton Cake shop - or above it or behind it. I wonder if they can supply cake and jellies in the manner of La Grande Bouffe?
> View attachment 58200


From their website it looks like they are willing to give anything a go!


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Here's something I never knew: there's a saucy sex toy company operating right opposite the Barrier Block at 322 Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> http://www.secretseduction.net/


Brixton buzz springs to mind. Gets coat.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

xsunnysuex said:


> The chip shop on Coldharbour Lane that was Jimmy's.  Then was named something else.  Is now Jimmy's again.   My bit of useless information there lol.


I thought it was always Jimmy's Plaice, but they just changed the sign? (the new one is delightfully understated too).


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> It is very discreet. May I ask how you stumbled across it?


They wanted me to run a feature on them. They said that they were giving away half their profits to charity in July, so I checked the website, found no evidence of that at all, so wrote back and asked why.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> They wanted me to run a feature on them. They said that they were giving away half their profits to charity in July, so I checked the website, found no evidence of that at all, so wrote back and asked why.


Perhaps there a charity which supports people injured through over adventurous use of their toys? I can't image that it's either easy or cheap to retrieve one of those balls if it were to accidentally disengage from the purple plunger...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> I thought it was always Jimmy's Plaice, but they just changed the sign? (the new one is delightfully understated too).


I've no idea really tbh.  I knew they had changed the name.  I thought it was a change of people too.  I just noticed in the advert part of the south london press,   an ad saying "Jimmy's Is Back"


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Perhaps there a charity which supports people injured through over adventurous use of their toys? I can't image that it's either easy or cheap to retrieve one of those balls if it were to accidentally disengage from the purple plunger...


......luckily they have a product available in case of emergency


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> ......luckily they have a product available in case of emergency



I'm sure these would be more handy should the eventuality arise


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I'm sure these would be more handy should the eventuality arise


and no doubt one of the "buff butlers" would be on hand to operate it


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 23, 2014)

Rushy said:


>



suddenly i'm transported back to a warm summer's evening in 2005.....


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

cuppa tee said:


> and no doubt one of the "buff butlers" would be on hand to operate it


If you are thinking of hosting 





> a lads night in for the footie with a few beers, there’s no better way to top it off than with one of our Gorgeous Buff butlers.


I'm not into footie so this is a revelation.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Does anyone actually like Seven's new iron railing fortress shop frontage? I think it is veh beastly.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Does anyone actually like Seven's new iron railing fortress shop frontage? I think it is veh beastly.
> 
> View attachment 58202


Looks horrible. They've gone for the uninviting, dodgy lock-up look. As displayed in numerous police shows from the 70s and 80s.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> Does anyone actually like Seven's new iron railing fortress shop frontage? I think it is veh beastly.
> 
> View attachment 58202


I like rusty industrial but not over the moon about it as a new fabrication for a main street. Would prefer it if it had been there already and was being made use of.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 23, 2014)

I got talking to a geezer painting the shutters outside Blacker dreads.He said the shop will be opening up again soon but he was unaware as to what it will become.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's how it's looking by My Father's Place.


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2014)

Blacker Dread and the adjacent shop:


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 23, 2014)

Looks like he only painted the top half!


----------



## leanderman (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> View attachment 58206
> 
> Here's how it's looking by My Father's Place.



Have a terrible fear that it is going to be called The Shrub and Shutter.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 23, 2014)

editor said:


> The toast was exceptional and the toasted halloumi salad sandwich remains one of the finest snacks I've ever eaten in Brixton.


If they can make the worst cheese in the history of the world taste good I salute them. They couldn't manage to do it for the open goal of the various fry up options though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 23, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> Not been to Pheonix since it moved. Actually the one time I did try and go, it was closed (seems to be a running theme for me at the mo).
> 
> I do miss the old interior but if the food is the same, I'm happy



Unfortunately the new Phoenix does not do the roast chicken I used to like. It does not have a full kitchen like the old place.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 24, 2014)

Without a full kitchen they are basically a sandwich shop with fry ups. With all the competition around them now and their shitty new location, things don't look good for them do they?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2014)

editor said:


> Does anyone actually like Seven's new iron railing fortress shop frontage? I think it is veh beastly.View attachment 58202


I thought walking past late last night when it was still open that it looked like those back-street bars you get in Barcelona. Maybe that's what they want to convey.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 24, 2014)

I don't like the look of it either. Pre-emptive defence against people (enraged urbanz maybe) throwing things at the windows or the clientele inside?


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2014)

trabuquera said:


> I don't like the look of it either. Pre-emptive defence against people (enraged urbanz maybe) throwing things at the windows or the clientele inside?


Maybe they're going for that totally unimaginative, totally ripped off edgy Brookyln look? Whatever the reason it looks ugly as fuck. Why would the council let them trash a shop front like that in the name of fashion?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 24, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I thought walking past late last night when it was still open that it looked like those back-street bars you get in Barcelona. Maybe that's what they want to convey.


a few more days of this heat and the drains will be humming so much that customers will be able to literally  breathe in the ambience


editor said:


> Maybe they're going for that totally unimaginative, totally ripped off edgy Brookyln look? Whatever the reason it looks ugly as fuck. Why would the council let them trash a shop front like that in the name of fashion?


as long as the prices are high enough to repel undesirables they probably don't care


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> If they can make the worst cheese in the history of the world taste good I salute them. They couldn't manage to do it for the open goal of the various fry up options though.



TBF, Halloumi can't be the worst cheese in the world, because Limburger is.  All that smell, and bugger-all flavour.


----------



## mxh (Jul 24, 2014)

Mr Retro said:


> If they can make the worst cheese in the history of the world taste good I salute them. They couldn't manage to do it for the open goal of the various fry up options though.


Halloumi is best grilled.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jul 25, 2014)

mxh said:


> Halloumi is best grilled.


To paraphrase Samuel Johnson halloumi should be well sliced, and dressed with pepper and vinegar, and then thrown out.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 25, 2014)

dear halloumi haters: please drop off your unwanted halloumi sandwiches at my place, before proceeding straight to the nearest mental health inpatients' facility. you need help.


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Maybe they're going for that totally unimaginative, totally ripped off edgy Brookyln look? Whatever the reason it looks ugly as fuck. Why would the council let them trash a shop front like that in the name of fashion?


Not a fan I take it?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 25, 2014)

Chilavert said:


> Not a fan I take it?


I tried it last night. Slightly unexpected but friendly enough door / security system with a short wait inside but I think it is because all punters are given tables or a seat at the bar. Other than that it was very good.Tried two cocktails which were unusual and excellent, beautifully made and presented. The owner came over for a chat and was impressively enthusiastic about all things cocktail and the staff also seemed "into" it. I thought they'd be in the £9 or £10 region but they were £6 and £7. I only like cocktails every now and again but I'd definitely go back.They have a 2am licence.

I should add that I was fairly twat faced when I arrived and presumably more so when I left around 1, so take no responsibility whatsoever for any glaring inaccuracies in my review...


----------



## Chilavert (Jul 25, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I tried it last night. Slightly unexpected but friendly enough door / security system with a short wait inside but I think it is because all punters are given tables or a seat at the bar. Other than that it was very good.Tried two cocktails which were unusual and excellent, beautifully made and presented. The owner came over for a chat and was impressively enthusiastic about all things cocktail and the staff also seemed "into" it. I thought they'd be in the £9 or £10 region but they were £6 and £7. I only like cocktails every now and again but I'd definitely go back.They have a 2am licence.
> 
> I should add that I was fairly twat faced when I arrived and presumably more so when I left around 1, so take no responsibility whatsoever for any glaring inaccuracies in my review...


So basically you're a more boozed, less sneery Jay Rayner (not saying you're a large chap btw Rushy). I approve.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2014)

editor said:


> Does anyone actually like Seven's new iron railing fortress shop frontage? I think it is veh beastly.
> 
> View attachment 58202



I thought I would have a closer look as its near to my Off License.

I would not mind the new frontage if it looked more inviting. There is security with a clipboard at the front. Its not like Kaffbar or The Lounge for instance where you can just drop in.

The metal frontage is deceptive. Its made to look down at heel with a gritty urban feel but in practise its the reverse.

Doing well though. It was packed this evening.

Its much cheaper to buy a beer in my off license and chat to the guys there.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2014)

The vietnamese ladies who run the Nail bar opposite Blacker Dredd told me they wanted to open a restaurant where the new Seven is but the lease was gone in a flash.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> The vietnamese ladies who run the Nail bar opposite Blacker Dredd told me they wanted to open a restaurant where the new Seven is but the lease was gone in a flash.



Damn, Brixton needs a Vietnamese and I can take or leave Seven. Is this an additional Seven or are they changing premises?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2014)

The Soup Kitchen launch has proved a success. And boy is that sound system loud! 

Here's Solomon with his mum looking very happy


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2014)

nagapie said:


> Damn, Brixton needs a Vietnamese and I can take or leave Seven. Is this an additional Seven or are they changing premises?


Another one I think.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 26, 2014)

Ms T said:


> Another one I think.



Oh snooze. Even if you like it, you don't need two!


----------



## thatguyhex (Jul 28, 2014)

editor said:


> Blacker Dread and the adjacent shop:
> 
> View attachment 58207


What was "The Trade Apartment" anyway? Sometimes that sign brings the phrase "rough trade" to mind which is er... probably not what it was advertising.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2014)

Cold this be the end for the William Hill on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrier Block)?

 

*crosses fingers


----------



## BoxRoom (Jul 30, 2014)

editor said:


> Cold this be the end for the William Hill on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrier Block)?
> 
> View attachment 58622
> 
> *crosses fingers


It'll be a cocktail bar by next week.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 30, 2014)

BoxRoom said:


> It'll be a cocktail bar by next week.


Or a bookies themed Antic pub.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2014)

Rushy said:


> Or a bookies themed Antic pub.


The confusion on the faces of some of the local 'characters' might be fun to see


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2014)

There's a bloke who has stood in the doorway of that bookies just about every single day for at least 3 years. He must be beside himself today.


----------



## SarfLondoner (Jul 30, 2014)

editor said:


> There's a bloke who has stood in the doorway of that bookies just about every single day for at least 3 years. He must be beside himself today.


He needs to up his game and get into the ethically sourced artisan ganja market.


----------



## superfly101 (Jul 30, 2014)

SarfLondoner said:


> He needs to up his game and get into the ethically sourced artisan ganja market.


Bald a bing, bad a bong
You'll dance like Hope/Crosby
After a toot on my bong?

Or he could just start singing in the rain o/ 

I think I'm getting old


----------



## thatguyhex (Aug 5, 2014)

editor said:


> Cold this be the end for the William Hill on Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrier Block)?


I always forget that there's yet another William Hill in the passage running below the railway station... scarcely 50m away from the branch on Electric Avenue. Too many, way too many.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Just had this through the letter box:


Seems like another London Community Action Project

The associated Tumblr blog reports the expected concerns, but no proposed solutions as yet: http://changeincoldharbour.tumblr.com/


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Just had this through the letter box:
> View attachment 59085
> 
> Seems like another London Community Action Project
> ...





> People in the Barrier Block and on Coldharbour Lane are united in wanting to see more places for young people.


Are they?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2014)

editor said:


> Are they?


In my day (meaning 1980s/90s) this is what councillors and aspiring politicians did. Not community organisers funded by JP Morgan etc.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2014)

What do you make of this Editor?
http://www.cocollaborative.org.uk/sites/default/files/Introducton to the Organisers Council.pdf
Hold onto your cohorts!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Just had this through the letter box:
> View attachment 59085
> 
> Seems like another London Community Action Project
> ...



Had a look at there website "London Community Action". In it "Locality" were mentioned.

It all started to sound like the Tories "Big Society".

It is a front for Camerons "Big Society"

Cameron Tory government has hammered the less well of in Coldharbour. Now he sends in his "Community Organisers" to help solve problems caused by this government.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2014)

From Government page on Big Society



> Steve Wyler, Chief Executive Designate of Locality said:
> 
> This is an exciting opportunity for everyone - from national government to local groups and individuals - to work together and help ordinary people achieve extraordinary things and shape the future of their localities.
> 
> ...



This is so crap. This Government has forced Councils to cut services, come down heavy on those to ill to work etc etc. No need to list everything this nasty vindictive government have done. Then we get government community organisers.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 6, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> From Government page on Big Society
> 
> 
> 
> This is so crap. This Government has forced Councils to cut services, come down heavy on those to ill to work etc etc. No need to list everything this nasty vindictive government have done. Then we get government community organisers.



That press release is old news isn't it? (2011). Big society bullshit was dropped by the Tories about a year later roughly.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> What do you make of this Editor?
> http://www.cocollaborative.org.uk/sites/default/files/Introducton to the Organisers Council.pdf
> Hold onto your cohorts!


It's as meaningless as all the other nu-initiatives.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That press release is old news isn't it? (2011). Big society bullshit was dropped by the Tories about a year later roughly.



The Big Society programme is still be rolled out as is seen by the leaflet CH1 got through his door.

This is Tory idea to have these community organisers. Its an old press release but the link to London Community Action says Locality are behind it. 

From the press release:



> *Notes to Editors*
> 
> This is a provisional announcement pending the completion of procurement processes.
> 5,000 Community Organisers will be trained and supported from *April 2011 to March 2015*.
> ...



march 2011 to march 2015. So its still going.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> That press release is old news isn't it? (2011). Big society bullshit was dropped by the Tories about a year later roughly.


Gramsci has hit the nail on the head.
Had you read Latin like Boris you would recognise this transparent technique of "Bread and Circuses" [Panem et circenses - Juvenal]


----------



## leanderman (Aug 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci has hit the nail on the head.
> Had you read Latin like Boris you would recognise this transparent technique of "Bread and Circuses" [Panem et circenses - Juvenal]



Nope. Whole thing is dead. But you can get upset about it if you like!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci has hit the nail on the head.
> Had you read Latin like Boris you would recognise this transparent technique of "Bread and Circuses" [Panem et circenses - Juvenal]



Life was better for the Roman mob. The got fed and got entertainment for free. No benefit sanctions for them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Nope. Whole thing is dead. But you can get upset about it if you like!



It clearly not dead. As I have pointed out over several posts with evidence.

Back in 2011 "Locality" got 15 million to run the programme

Here is there website saying they are the governments national delivery partner for the Community Organisers.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 7, 2014)

I think to accuse BASSAC of being a tory driven thing is a bit misguided.


----------



## thatguyhex (Aug 7, 2014)

leanderman said:


> Nope. Whole thing is dead. But you can get upset about it if you like!


Not so... it's still very much alive. There was obviously a decision made at some point that Cameron and his gang should stop making speeches about it because that was generating enmity from the public. But I think describing this new thing as a "front" for it is putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2014)

snowy_again said:


> I think to accuse BASSAC of being a tory driven thing is a bit misguided.



Have you looked at my links? Locality were chosen by Government. 

I did not know the BASSAC/ Locality were involved until yesterday when , after seeing CH1 post, I did a bit of digging around the internet.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2014)

thatguyhex said:


> Not so... it's still very much alive. There was obviously a decision made at some point that Cameron and his gang should stop making speeches about it because that was generating enmity from the public. But I think describing this new thing as a "front" for it is putting the cart before the horse.



Looked at that link. "Big Society" is a load of bollox. No better than Labours "Coop Councils". Do these politicians really believe in it or is it just cynical exercise?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Had a look at there website "London Community Action". In it "Locality" were mentioned.
> It all started to sound like the Tories "Big Society".
> It is a front for Camerons "Big Society"
> Cameron Tory government has hammered the less well of in Coldharbour. Now he sends in his "Community Organisers" to help solve problems caused by this government.


More company information on London Community Action:
*Company Number: *08980044
*Company Name:  *LONDON COMMUNITY ACTION C.I.C.
*Registered Office: *68 DORCHESTER COURT HERNE HILL LONDON SE24 9QY
*Company Type:* Community Interest Company
*Last Accounts Made Up To: * (NO ACCOUNTS FILED)
*Next Accounts Due: *04/01/2016
*Last Return Made Up To: 
Next Return Due: *02/05/2015

Two of the directors of London Community Action are representatives on the Organisers Council of "Community Organisers"
They are Jonathan Butcher of Cohort 7 and Lee Baker of Cohort 9

Community Organisers Limited is also a limited company:
*Company Number: *08180454 *Date of Incorporation:*15/08/2012
*Company Name: *COMMUNITY ORGANISERS LIMITED
*Registered Office: *33 CORSHAM STREET LONDON N1 6DR
*Previous Names: COCOLLABORATIVE LIMITED  
Date of Change: *21/09/2012

I'm intrigued by companies within companies - and two "cohort leaders" leafleting us to know what we think we need.

One local says she was told by the organisers it is "non-political"

So what is it then?

P.S. In my book a cohort is a body of 600 men making one tenth of a Roman legion.

If these people are genuinely progressive surely they should have "cadres"
Cohorts has a Neo-Fascist ring as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2014)

From London Community Action website:

*We run community organising projects of all sizes - from one block to large neighbourhoods, from a minimum of 32 days, spread over four months.*

That sound like a lift from an American project. "one block" to "large neighbourhoods"

This manual from the Center for Study of Social Policy may be descriptive of what these people are seeking to do.
http://www.cssp.org/community/const...-the-Lives-of-Children-Youth-and-Families.pdf

I'm not suggesting they are directly related - just that this idea seems to be another fad from the USA. Identify what people want improved in their neighborhood (oops) and then get paid mobilizing (oops) them to do it.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 9, 2014)

Brixton buzz piece here. Thanks for the heads up and ideas explored in this thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Brixton buzz piece here. Thanks for the heads up and ideas explored in this thread.



Good article. 

I see from Lees twitter ( he is one of the organisers on the leaflet) that he has a blog. 

There are a couple of interesting entries which cover some of the issues raised on this thread and in your Buzz piece. 

A read a couple. "Locality" and "Citizens UK" both bid for the 15 million programme to deliver this Big Society project. Locality won the bid. 

As Lee comes from the Locality programme he defends it. 

From his blog he acknowledges that there is criticism of it:



> Some trainee community organisers in the Locality-run national programme express their incredulity that any Government would want power to be shifted to communities, least of all a Conservative-led government.
> 
> The fact that many COs believe that they are doing good work, and know that a party they dislike promised this programme, and has made this work possible, creates a disturbing cognitive dissonance. A way of resolving this jarring of incompatible beliefs for some is advancing a belief that the form of organising the Government opted for is not radical enough. It’s more about bringing people together and planning alternatives to state provision, less about holding power to account, this theory goes.




And just in case anyone is not clear what this means here it is from the government:



> The Community Organisers programme is about catalysing community action at a neighbourhood level - ‘igniting the impulse to act’. They will help their communities to take advantage of other key Big Society initiatives such as ‘Right to Buy’ community assets, and the ‘Right to Bid’ to run public services.
> 
> Nick Hurd, Minister for Civil Society, said:
> 
> I am pleased to announce Locality as our partner in delivering Community Organisers. The Organisers, who will be driven by local communities needs, will encourage social action and enable individuals to shape the services that matter most to them. The Big Society is about empowering people and the Community Organisers will play a key role by giving people a chance to improve the community in which they live.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2014)

Lees blog also mentions a critic of Locality programme from an American

As CH1 has pointed out  the theory behind community organizing comes from US so its interesting to see critique of the Big Society community organizers from the other side of the pond.

Its in three parts and well worth a read.

He is saying that this government funded Locality programme which we are just getting in CHL is a distortion of the principles of community organizing as he understands it. 


> For all of the talk about these community insertions... it seems that we should really translate the language of “building social capital” into “achieving social control.” ...  This is about tamping down trouble, creating pressure values for hopelessness, rage, and malaise, and effective use of soft power to achieve great social control in poor localities.  Community organizing is at risk of undergoing a total perversion of program and purpose ...  Given the evolution of this type of organizing methodology in Britain, perhaps this evolutionary aberration was inevitable and intentional.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Good article.
> _"They will help their communities to take advantage of other key Big Society initiatives such as ‘Right to Buy’ community assets, and the ‘Right to Bid’ to run public services"_.



Regarding your quote above does this imply that the Big Society and Community Organising etc are in the business of exercising the "Right to Buy" and "Right to Bid" for council services, such as libraries, parks etc.?

We seem to be part way there with friends groups etc. Are friends groups and community organisers a 2-edged sword?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Lees blog also mentions a critic of Locality programme from an American
> He is saying that this government funded Locality programme which we are just getting in CHL is a distortion of the principles of community organizing as he understands it.


Intrigued that Lee mentions Wade Rathke in his blog. He is obviously into the theory of what he is doing. I wonder if anyone has had any contact with either of these two Coldharbour organisers yet?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2014)

CH1 said:


> Regarding your quote above does this imply that the Big Society and Community Organising etc are in the business of exercising the "Right to Buy" and "Right to Bid" for council services, such as libraries, parks etc.?
> 
> We seem to be part way there with friends groups etc. Are friends groups and community organisers a 2-edged sword?



It looks to me that the Government hope that the community organisers will push there ideas of Right to Buy etc.

I do not agree we are part there with friends groups etc.

Friends of groups , Brixton Rec Users Group, Brixton Society are all independent pressure groups. They are part of Civil Society. We live in a representative democracy not a direct democracy. Once elected the representatives are no longer part of Civil Society. There is a split in the body politic.

I know some "Friends Groups" have been asked by the Labour "Coop" Council to take a part in management of facilities. BRUG were asked about this (without pressure ). I advised to say no. As BRUGs role imo is as a lobby group not a management group.

There is nothing wrong with the idea of community organisers. It comes from US which is a different political society. US did not develop a Welfare State after WW2. There is no Labour party in US. Community organising is how deprived and neglected communities, in particular African American, organised to fill the gaps which would have been dealt with in a Welfare state. What I mean is that this was necessary bottom up organising.

Both the Tories "Big Society" and Labours "Coop Councils" both smack of top down initiatives.

When Red Ken was in power the GLC did fund community groups and attempted to to further a popular left programme. Forgotten now.


----------



## buscador (Aug 13, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Forgotten now.



Some of us remember.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> I tried it last night. Slightly unexpected but friendly enough door / security system with a short wait inside but I think it is because all punters are given tables or a seat at the bar. Other than that it was very good.Tried two cocktails which were unusual and excellent, beautifully made and presented. The owner came over for a chat and was impressively enthusiastic about all things cocktail and the staff also seemed "into" it. I thought they'd be in the £9 or £10 region but they were £6 and £7. I only like cocktails every now and again but I'd definitely go back.They have a 2am licence.
> 
> I should add that I was fairly twat faced when I arrived and presumably more so when I left around 1, so take no responsibility whatsoever for any glaring inaccuracies in my review...



I wonder why they need a door man?  And who they might block?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 13, 2014)

shygirl said:


> I wonder why they need a door man?  And who they might block?



Probably not their choice tbf.  Increasingly it's being imposed as a licence requirement.  In fact I think the only place that doesn't have one on Fri/Sat night on that stretch is The Albert.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 13, 2014)

Some clarification from Lee and Jonny on what they are trying to achieve as Community Organisers for Coldharbour.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 13, 2014)

shygirl said:


> I wonder why they need a door man?  And who they might block?


When I turned up it was very full and I got the impression that they were being particularly selective. Luckily, despite my southern roots, I am both handsome and errudite and was welcomed with open arms.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I turned up it was very full and I got the impression that they were being particularly selective


That would fit in with the kind of place it is.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 13, 2014)

editor said:


> That would fit in with the kind of place it is.


Handsome and errudite (with two rr's just in case I wasn't being obvious enough).


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't like bars with 'discerning' door staff. Yuck.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 13, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> When Red Ken was in power the GLC did fund community groups and attempted to to further a popular left programme. Forgotten now.



I've been in the GLC archives recently -fascinating stuff. Their work should really not be ignored.


----------



## shygirl (Aug 13, 2014)

Rushy said:


> When I turned up it was very full and I got the impression that they were being particularly selective. Luckily, despite my southern roots, I am both handsome and errudite and was welcomed with open arms.



Any indication on what they based their pickyness?  Class, race, posh, poor?


----------



## ddraig (Aug 13, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> It looks to me that the Government hope that the community organisers will push there ideas of Right to Buy etc.
> 
> I do not agree we are part there with friends groups etc.
> 
> ...



ah, some of this sounds like "co-production"
a nice cosy term for getting decent caring people to provide services for free
even a small industry growing around advice/consultants etc trying to cream some of the funds availabe


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2014)

Tricky Skills said:


> Some clarification from Lee and Jonny on what they are trying to achieve as Community Organisers for Coldharbour.



They still do not acknowledge that the training by Locality was funded by this government as part of the "Big Society".

I do find this bizarre as Lees Blog does discuss this issue. ( see post #97)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I've been in the GLC archives recently -fascinating stuff. Their work should really not be ignored.



Can you expand on this post? Be interested to know what u found about GLC work.

I know the anti nuclear murals in Brixton were part of GLC funding of popular culture. Also I remember that Lambeth had a police monitoring group which I think GLC funded.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 13, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Can you expand on this post? Be interested to know what u found about GLC work.
> 
> I know the anti nuclear murals in Brixton were part of GLC funding of popular culture. Also I remember that Lambeth had a police monitoring group which I think GLC funded.



I've been looking at the Arts and Recreation Committee grants. They focused their funding on black, gay and women's groups - positive discrimination basically. It's would be interesting to note how many organisations are still with us thanks to the support of the GLC. Their archives is at the London Metropolitan Archives. They also funded anti-racism murals.

This article is also of interest: http://www.amielandmelburn.org.uk/collections/newformations/01_103.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2014)

boohoo said:


> I've been looking at the Arts and Recreation Committee grants. They focused their funding on black, gay and women's groups - positive discrimination basically. It's would be interesting to note how many organisations are still with us thanks to the support of the GLC. Their archives is at the London Metropolitan Archives. They also funded anti-racism murals.
> 
> This article is also of interest: http://www.amielandmelburn.org.uk/collections/newformations/01_103.pdf



Not positive discrimination- its to do with the politics of GLC and the left of that time. There is an important difference.

They were influenced by my cat Gramsci, an interpretation of his work. So there funding of these groups and murals was about creating a hegemonic block to counter Thatcher. It was about fostering a politics of the left that was open and not old school Labour. It all went when New Labour came along. Though interestingly enough New Labour also were influenced by it in ways that Ken and the rest did not foresee.

Good article on the difference here

Take anti racism:


> . New Labour is as much as anything a socio-political coalition which seeks to consolidate a solid centre-ground — socially, economically, politically, culturally — by excluding both the radical left and its natural constituencies and the radical right and its. So overt symbolic racism is attacked as it never was under Thatcher, but radical anti-racist groups get none of the support they did from the GLC (for example, and not untypically, the pioneering anti-racist group Newham Monitoring Project actually had its funding cancelled following a Blairite take over of the council’s Labour group).



So I would say Brixtons 3 anti nuclear murals were part of a leftist project by GLC to use culture to develop an opposition to the Thatcherite political project. It was more than just "regeneration". It was a politics that saw culture in the broadest sense as important.


----------



## SpamMisery (Aug 14, 2014)

I've had a few beers so I may have misread that, but did you say they were influenced by an interpretation of your cats work?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2014)

boohoo said:


> This article is also of interest: http://www.amielandmelburn.org.uk/collections/newformations/01_103.pdf



Just looked at this article. Its very good summary of the issues. Its sad that all this has been ignored by New Labour.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2014)

SpamMisery said:


> I've had a few beers so I may have misread that, but did you say they were influenced by an interpretation of your cats work?



See my avatar.


----------



## Winot (Aug 14, 2014)

Gramsci you're the only person I know who can spell "hegemonic" correctly and "their" incorrectly in the same post.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 14, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Just looked at this article. Its very good summary of the issues. Its sad that all this has been ignored by New Labour.



i have read some of it - just pulling a dissertation together at the moment and a little overwhelmed by all the information in my head.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 14, 2014)

shygirl said:


> Any indication on what they based their pickyness?  Class, race, posh, poor?


I may have given the wrong impression. My comment was meant in a light hearted "they were being amazingly picky but I'm so great I got it in" way. I don't really think I was asked in on account of being handsome and erudite (although I am very clearly both). They just asked to see my bank statement, checked the label on my boxer shorts and asked where I stood in line to the throne. 

Honestly, it was full of young trendy jumbled up London folk as you'd expect but I didn't see any evidence of door policy beyond "are you too pissed or a bit agro". They just seemed to be controlling numbers according to the number of seats.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2014)

Winot said:


> Gramsci you're the only person I know who can spell "hegemonic" correctly and "their" incorrectly in the same post.



My neighbour has explained it to me but I keep forgetting when to use their or there. Grammar was never my strong point. 

Spell check saves me. Even though my computer appears to keeps telling me that organise is spelt organize which is US spelling.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2014)

Interesting programme on Radio 4 last Thursday about the "Big Society" 

podcast download here

or listen online on first link.

In short said that its a failure.

In last 10 mins "Community Organisers" were discussed. Someone from Citizens UK said that they were glad that they did not get the contract to train the organisers. As it would have weakened the political independence of Citizens UK. His exact words were "whoever pays the piper calls the tune".


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2014)

Gramsci said:


> Interesting programme on Radio 4 last Thursday about the "Big Society"
> 
> podcast download here
> 
> ...


I agree - doesn't it illustrate the perils of turning "bottom up" into "top down" - and also trying to impose a universal model?

I think a lot of the sort of projects mentioned in the Radio 4 programme probably cater to needs in smaller less diverse (& vibrant?) communities than Brixton.

Take the example of IT skills. There is already an abundance of these sort of places, from the Green Man to the many small private internet cafes.

Similarly food provision - you have numerous cafes and for the disadvantaged the soup kitchen and the food bank.

That is why I am keen to find out what our own community organisers are proposing. Is it going to be new and genuinely enhancing - or is it going to be Soup Kitchen II?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2014)

boohoo said:


> i have read some of it - just pulling a dissertation together at the moment and a little overwhelmed by all the information in my head.



Hope it goes well. Be interested in reading it. Its an interesting subject.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2014)

CH1 said:


> I agree - doesn't it illustrate the perils of turning "bottom up" into "top down" - and also trying to impose a universal model?



I did find some of the projects discussed in the radio programme somewhat lacking in any substance. 

Also I keep thinking of Tricky Skills comment in his Buzz piece that is this not what Cllrs should be doing? The Labour party and its Cllrs campaigning on issues like housing and bedroom tax in a ward like Coldharbour. That would get people interested in Labour party again. 

The old school Liberal party had a quite radical programme of community politics in the 70s



> Community Politics was officially adopted as a political strategy of the Liberal Party in 1970 when the party's annual assembly at Eastbourne passed a Young Liberal amendment to the agreed party strategy and tactics that committed the party to a primary strategic emphasis on Community Politics. The amendment defined the new strategy as: 'a dual approach to politics, acting both inside and outside the institutions of the political establishment to help organise people in their communities to take and use power to build a Liberal power-base in the major cities of this country to identify with the under-privileged in this country and the world to capture people's imagination as a credible political movement, with local roots and local successes'.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2014)

Nice to see interview on the George Galloway Sputnik programme about the UNESCO day of Remembrance of the Slave Trade and its Abolition. (the relevant bit starts about 14m in).

I am happy to report that Mr Galloway's interlocutor is a long-time Coldharbour Lane resident like myself and an occasional poster on Urban 75.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

So, the Blue Peacock is coming to Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrier Block). 
Anyone know anything about them?


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 10, 2015)

Cupcakes?
Posh burger and/or hotdogs?
Posh booze?
Posh clothes?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

BigMoaner said:


> Cupcakes?
> Posh burger and/or hotdogs?
> Posh booze?
> Posh clothes?


I like the fact that it's having a proper hand painted sign rather than the usual cheap plastic crap, but that also worries me a bit too as that can be part of the hipster shop craze too.

The bloke has finished the painting, and there's just a phone number underneath, so I'm none the wiser.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2015)

What I find fascinating is the amount the Shed and Shutter people (meaning the owners) seem to use the Morely's Fried Chicken shop. It's almost as though they are not above having an economical snack for themselves, despite serving up all sorts of exotica for their customers.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> What I find fascinating is the amount the Shed and Shutter people (meaning the owners) seem to use the Morely's Fried Chicken shop. It's almost as though they are not above having an economical snack for themselves, despite serving up all sorts of exotica for their customers.


I was talking to someone who had been to the Shunted Shuttle last night: even though he only wanted a bottle of beer (serving time required: approx 2 secs to remove top), they still made him wait 15 mins while they attended to his friend's gimmicky, Polaroid-encumbered cocktails first. He wasn't impressed.


----------



## Winot (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I was talking to someone who had been to the Shunted Shuttle last night: even though he only wanted a bottle of beer (serving time required: approx 2 secs to remove top), they still made him wait 15 mins while they attended to his friend's gimmicky, Polaroid-encumbered cocktails first. He wasn't impressed.



I worked out the solution to this in 384 the other night - order beers and cocktails, then you can both be drinking the beers while they make the cocktails.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

Winot said:


> I worked out the solution to this in 384 the other night - order beers and cocktails, then you can both be drinking the beers while they make the cocktails.


I have to say that the 384 always looks pretty dreadful to me when I go pass. But - hey! - different strokes, etc etc.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> I was talking to someone who had been to the Shunted Shuttle last night: even though he only wanted a bottle of beer (serving time required: approx 2 secs to remove top), they still made him wait 15 mins while they attended to his friend's gimmicky, Polaroid-encumbered cocktails first. He wasn't impressed.


I think the "exotic" beer they serve is mainly Estrella - a kind of Spanish version of Heineken made in Barcelona. Does appear to be independent, so on a par with Greene King or Marstons politically, not taste wise though.
End of Roger Protz simulation.


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think the "exotic" beer they serve is mainly Estrella - a kind of Spanish version of Heineken made in Barcelona. Does appear to be independent, so on a par with Greene King or Marstons politically, not taste wise though.


It's pretty much a global brand now. I see it around a lot.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> I think the "exotic" beer they serve is mainly Estrella - a kind of Spanish version of Heineken made in Barcelona. Does appear to be independent, so on a par with Greene King or Marstons politically, not taste wise though.
> End of Roger Protz simulation.



Estrella's Inedit is very good.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 10, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Estrella's Inedit is very good.




The brewery name is S.A Damm,
Estrella is one of their beers
their best one imho is Voll Damm*
which is a kind of Spanish spesh






* not available in Waitrose iirc


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2015)

Estrella Inedit is in Waitrose though. Excellent news!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The brewery name is S.A Damm,
> Estrella is one of their beers
> their best one imho is Voll Damm*
> which is a kind of Spanish spesh
> ...


I have a friend who used to live in Tarragona. We used to imbibe that stuff (bottled). Quite good.
The nearest we got to that in Loughborough Junction is this one though


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2015)

editor said:


> So, the Blue Peacock is coming to Coldharbour Lane (opp the Barrier Block).
> Anyone know anything about them?
> 
> View attachment 73864


This seemed quite startling (from Wikipedia):

"Blue Peacock, renamed from Blue Bunny and originally Brown Bunny, was a British tactical nuclear weapon project in the 1950s."


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2015)

leanderman said:


> Estrella's Inedit is very good.


It should be a £5 a 750 ml bottle. Apparently it is a wheat beer for connoisseurs.

Unfortunately the Shrub and Shutter serve cans of "ordinary" Estrella - the sort that you get in vending machines in cheap hotels for 1€.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It should be a £5 a 750 ml bottle. Apparently it is a wheat beer for connoisseurs.
> 
> Unfortunately the Shrub and Shutter serve cans of "ordinary" Estrella - the sort that you get in vending machines in cheap hotels for 1€.



even in la tortuga on the seafront at Malaga you would only cough up €1.50 and it comes with a sea view
in happy hour there it's half that and the second bottle comes in a vacuum sealed bag with ice, much as I like coldharbour lane I know which is the better option


----------



## leanderman (Jul 10, 2015)

CH1 said:


> It should be a £5 a 750 ml bottle. Apparently it is a wheat beer for connoisseurs.



Yep. With input from the El Bulli restaurant bloke.


----------



## T & P (Jul 10, 2015)

Estrella can be found on tap in a growing number of pubs. It's a lovely beer. Not the cheapest option of the beers on offer IME, though not nearly as ludicrous as Peroni.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2015)

Let's fill the street with restaurants!

A planning application has been lodged for a change of use of from A2 pro to A1/A3 retail and cafe for 412 Coldharbour Lane (next to 414 Club).


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Let's fill the street with restaurants!
> 
> A planning application has been lodged for a change of use of from A2 pro to A1/A3 retail and cafe for 412 Coldharbour Lane (next to 414 Club).
> 
> View attachment 73936


I can't tell from the picture, but if no. 412 happens to be the 'money shop' business, then it's fucking great news if it's to change to a restaurant.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2015)

T & P said:


> I can't tell from the picture, but if no. 412 happens to be the 'money shop' business, then it's fucking great news if it's to change to a restaurant.


It's been in use as the Jamrock clothing store for a while. It was a money transfer business before, mainly for Caribbean customers.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2015)

Blue Peacock is going to be a hairdressers. It's run by the Tidy Hair people (Atlantic Road).


----------



## T & P (Jul 12, 2015)

editor said:


> It's been in use as the Jamrock clothing store for a while. It was a money transfer business before, mainly for Caribbean customers.


Still don't see much of an issue about the change of business use myself, tbh.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2015)

T & P said:


> Still don't see much of an issue about the change of business use myself, tbh.


Depends on how many (most likely upmarket) restaurants you think a street needs, I guess.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 12, 2015)

Is this 400 - 402 CHL? If so, the application was refused by the PAC last Tuesday, despite officer recommendation.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Is this 400 - 402 CHL? If so, the application was refused by the PAC last Tuesday, despite officer recommendation.



Yes it is. You clearly weren't in the audience to savour one's denunciation of the present planning officers' misinterpretation of saved UDP policy 29!
Actually that didn't wash with the councillors at all - but the residents group had hammered away at the unproven track record of the ventilation system, which is why the matter was deferred from 31st March.

At this reconvened meeting the applicant had provided two expert witnesses on electrostatic fume extractors - and they made a classic mistake of lapsing into a sales spiel. The system worked fine they said, provided the filters were tested and serviced at least on a monthly basis.

Chair Diane Morris was hesitant - how could we impose a condition like that? she mused. How could we check the equipment was being serviced regularly?

It was all too much for Councillor Bernard Gentry, who felt he had no alternative but to move the application be refused. It seemed that chair Diane was relieved to whip the others into line - not least Councillor Marcia Cameron who declared she hadn't made up her mind, then voted with the rest.

So it was a unanimous refusal. But disappointingly for me, and no doubt editor and maybe yourself it seems amazing that neither planning officers, nor the committee are willing to invoke policy UDP29 which is designed to prevent over concentration of bars and restaurants, and to protect shops.

As I pointed out to the committee the Lambeth Local Plan (still in draft) contains a similar policy ED7 - covering changes of use in town centres. Doesn't seem like ED7 will be used very much.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2015)

editor said:


> Blue Peacock is going to be a hairdressers. It's run by the Tidy Hair people (Atlantic Road).


I think it will be quite small space - the back of the ground floor is a studio flat I think. Another case of something the planners approved against local opposition.

In any case since George retired I have defected to Michael in Loughborough Road (opposite the former Loughbrough Hotel).
Price is £7 plus semi compulsory £1 tip - which includes eyebrow trimming. 
I don't think Blue Peacock can compete with that - supposedly £25 for a gents trim in Atlantic Road. Bet eyebrows would be extra!


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 12, 2015)

Eyebrow trimming?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2015)

Tricky Skills said:


> Eyebrow trimming?


for when you get older


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2015)

The Blue Peacock had its launch party last night. 

 

I know nothing of these things, but I'm guessing the prices are a lot higher than George's with Mens cut & finish: £35 and Restyle £40. Example ladies' prices: restyle £60, high/low lights full/balayage £112-£120, gloss £47-62


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2015)

Well, this is nice. Slap a great big fucking advert over the original street art for the little stall under the bridge.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 14, 2015)

The show it's promoting makes it even more insensitive - http://www.nationalgallery.org.uk/soundscapes?gclid=CO6RyfXC2sYCFZTItAoduCMPSQ perhaps tweet the National asking why they're doing it?


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jul 14, 2015)

Presumably Network Rail sold a whole load of sites to an agency...who got the contract for the National Gallery poster distribution.


----------



## Carlos 007 (Jul 24, 2015)

editor said:


> Blue Peacock is going to be a hairdressers. It's run by the Tidy Hair people (Atlantic Road).



Hi there ... I'm Carlos  from Blue Peacock.  My face might be familiar to you from my days at Tidy.  Blue Peacock is my new business and nothing to do with Tidy   We're open every day so come over next time you need a haircut and spread the word.


----------



## Maharani (Jul 24, 2015)

Carlos 007 said:


> Hi there ... I'm Carlos  from Blue Peacock.  My face might be familiar to you from my days at Tidy.  Blue Peacock is my new business and nothing to do with Tidy   We're open every day so come over next time you need a haircut and spread the word.



NB: 

*No advertising.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be banned.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jul 24, 2015)

Maharani said:


> NB:
> 
> *No advertising.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be banned.


Banned if they're lucky. First there's the ritual humiliation. Then the normal humiliation. Then extra-strong cider. Then the banning.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2015)

This is on tomorrow: 
Southwyck House, Brixton holds family fundraising event, Sat 25th July


----------



## CH1 (Jul 24, 2015)

I noticed that the Blue Peacock was working at 10 pm tonight.
Is this flexi-perm?


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 25, 2015)

does anyone know what happened to the mooted chucking out of the buses and the development of said space?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 25, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> does anyone know what happened to the mooted chucking out of the buses and the development of said space?


I bumped into some drivers and the manager of the depot in the Beehive a month or so ago.

The manager said that planning had rejected the proposal, and the bus operation was staying. Since there hasn't to my knowledge been a planning application out for formal consultation this presumably means that the proposals did not pass the planning pre-application process.

I will ask around of those who met with the site owner in case there is any further information.


----------



## snadge (Jul 25, 2015)

35 fucking quid for a haircut, WTF, does my hair magically grow slower after that or what, who on earth pays that?


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

snadge said:


> 35 fucking quid for a haircut, WTF, does my hair magically grow slower after that or what, who on earth pays that?



women pay loads of money for hair cuts.


----------



## snadge (Jul 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> women pay loads of money for hair cuts.




I was quoting a mens cut price, we all know how much some women irrationally pay for a restyle that only lasts until they go to bed that night.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

snadge said:


> I was quoting a mens cut price, we all know how much some women irrationally pay for a restyle that only lasts until they go to bed that night.



irrationally? Women are under more pressure than men to look good.

£35 for a men's cut is a lot  - go find a cheap place and stop moaning.


----------



## snadge (Jul 25, 2015)

Joking aside though, I have never really understood how some hairdressing 'legends' can charge ridiculous prices to do something that anyone with a pudding bowl and scissors can replicate, especially when after leaving the shop,  wind and rain negates that work of art within seconds, male or female.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

snadge said:


> Joking aside though, I have never really understood how some hairdressing 'legends' can charge ridiculous prices to do something that anyone with a pudding bowl and scissors can replicate, especially when after leaving the shop,  wind and rain negates that work of art within seconds, male or female.



I have very thick hair so if it cut short or a bob, they need to take out the weight. A good hairdresser will leave me with a haircut that grows out well and not turn me into a pudding bowl cut after one week.

(I don't like going to the hairdresser but I appreciate a good cut).


----------



## snadge (Jul 25, 2015)

Sandy had the right idea about taking out the weight of his hair.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

snadge said:


> Sandy had the right idea about taking out the weight of his hair.





he was a water spirit? And a cannibal? I think he is entitled to an odd haircut.

(my pet cat was called Pigsy )


----------



## T & P (Jul 25, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I have very thick hair so if it cut short or a bob, they need to take out the weight. A good hairdresser will leave me with a haircut that grows out well and not turn me into a pudding bowl cut after one week.
> 
> (I don't like going to the hairdresser but I appreciate a good cut).


I've been going to a semi-decent (though not pretentious) hairdressers in Chelsea for years. Nowadays they charge £28 for a men's haircut, which is not cheap, but you do get your hair washed and get a lovely head massage with the conditioning.

More to the point the hairdresser will genuinely listen to you if you have any particular concerns or ideas about how you want your hair done, and will offer good advice. 

For the last two times I wasn't swimming in money so I went to a popular barber in Brixton. Much cheaper of course but you do feel a speedy job is the driving concern and that the hairdresser would not be able/ willing to offer anything other than the 2-3 usual stock haircut styles.


----------



## boohoo (Jul 25, 2015)

T & P said:


> I've been going to a semi-decent (though not pretentious) hairdressers in Chelsea for years. Nowadays they charge £28 for a men's haircut, which is not cheap, but you do get your hair washed and get a lovely head massage with the conditioning.
> 
> More to the point the hairdresser will genuinely listen to you if you have any particular concerns or ideas about how you want your hair done, and will offer good advice.
> 
> For the last two times I wasn't swimming in money so I went to a popular barber in Brixton. Much cheaper of course but you do feel a speedy job is the driving concern and that the hairdresser would not be able/ willing to offer anything other than the 2-3 usual stock haircut styles.



My mum paid for me to have an expensive cut as a treat and the quality of service was excellent. Cut was good too though I wasn't asking for anything special.


----------



## leanderman (Jul 25, 2015)

T & P said:


> I've been going to a semi-decent (though not pretentious) hairdressers in Chelsea for years. Nowadays they charge £28 for a men's haircut, which is not cheap, but you do get your hair washed and get a lovely head massage with the conditioning.
> 
> More to the point the hairdresser will genuinely listen to you if you have any particular concerns or ideas about how you want your hair done, and will offer good advice.
> 
> For the last two times I wasn't swimming in money so I went to a popular barber in Brixton. Much cheaper of course but you do feel a speedy job is the driving concern and that the hairdresser would not be able/ willing to offer anything other than the 2-3 usual stock haircut styles.



I envy your hispidity


----------



## Belushi (Jul 25, 2015)

I used to go to a £3.99 barber in Tooting; they can only do short back and sides but its cheap and feels like being in Lahore :thumbs :


----------



## Rushy (Jul 26, 2015)

T & P said:


> More to the point the hairdresser will genuinely listen to you if you have any particular concerns or ideas about how you want your hair done, and will offer good advice.


I clam up when a hairdresser asks what I want. Er... a bit like it is now, but shorter. And more handsome. If they say anything about not being a miracle worker, they don't get a tip.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 26, 2015)

boohoo said:


> I have very thick hair so if it cut short or a bob, they need to take out the weight. A good hairdresser will leave me with a haircut that grows out well and not turn me into a pudding bowl cut after one week.
> 
> (I don't like going to the hairdresser but I appreciate a good cut).



I just shelled out for a cut at a very well-regarded West End salon, and it's one of the best I've ever had even though the cheapest stylist did it.  The only person who managed to take the weight out without giving me staircase layers, a mullet or a mushroom.    Definitely worth it and I won't go again for three months.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

There's an awesomely loud party going on in the barrier block right now!


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> There's an awesomely loud party going on in the barrier block right now!


must have been the night for it as there was live music and a sound system in the arches off Valentia Place which went on till 6 this morning


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Well, this is nice. Slap a great big fucking advert over the original street art for the little stall under the bridge.
> 
> View attachment 74029


where have they gone, they closed around Xmas time and haven't reopened since


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> must have been the night for it as there was live music and a sound system in the arches off Valentia Place which went on till 6 this morning


Yeah, I heard that one too. It was like the old days!


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> Yeah, I heard that one too. It was like the old days!


in the old days I would have gone to it, nowadays I lie in bed moaning about the bloody noise


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> in the old days I would have gone to it, nowadays I lie in bed moaning about the bloody noise


We've got a new posh neighbour who wanted to complain to the Residents' Association about a single, one-off party that took place in the block on a Saturday night a few weeks ago. It wasn't even that loud ad finished at a very civilised 2am. I can't imagine what she made of last night's mega sound system antics (although the party host had done everything right in my book by dropping off leaflets in people's doors saying the party was going to be happening and everyone was invited).

Be different it was every week, but everyone is entitled to the occasional party.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 26, 2015)

editor said:


> We've got a new posh neighbour who wanted to complain to the Residents' Association about a single, one-off party that took place in the block on a Saturday night a few weeks ago. It wasn't even that loud ad finished at a very civilised 2am. I can't imagine what she made of last night's mega sound system antics (although the party host had done everything right in my book by dropping off leaflets in people's doors saying the party was going to be happening and everyone was invited).
> 
> Be different it was every week, but everyone is entitled to the occasional party.


don't get me wrong, I have no objections to parties and god knows I was involved in  fair few in the late '80's early '90's, it's more thinking about my younger self despairing at the curmudgeon I have become about my sleep being disturbed


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2015)

There was a really lovely fun day put on outside the Barrier Block on Saturday.... good work by all those involved in putting it on!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 27, 2015)

organicpanda said:


> must have been the night for it as there was live music and a sound system in the arches off Valentia Place which went on till 6 this morning



I went by there at around 1am. Was walking down Brixton Station road. Heard the noise and wondered what it was as there are no clubs there. 

It was in one of the arches off Valentia Place. There was a security guard standing by gate so it must have been some kind of official party going on.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2015)

There was several cops outside the barrier block just now - one was looking over what may have been a stolen motorbike while others were standing guard over a trio of knives that were laid out on the path.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 1, 2015)

cuppa tee said:


> The brewery name is S.A Damm,
> Estrella is one of their beers
> their best one imho is Voll Damm*
> which is a kind of Spanish spesh
> ...


 
As spainish beers go this is the one...id even get a Volt Damm tshirt


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2015)

Nixon said:


> As spainish beers go this is the one...id even get a Volt Damm tshirt


Maybe you should get a pitch in Pop Brixton. They need something more palatable in there than Red Stripe brewed by Guniness.


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Aug 4, 2015)

Phew. Jimmy's Plaice is open again and serving huge portions.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2015)

Peanut Monkey said:


> Phew. Jimmy's Plaice is open again and serving huge portions.


I was just about to post this. DEEP JOY!


----------



## MissL (Aug 12, 2015)

Maharani said:


> NB:
> 
> *No advertising.* We are not interested in hearing about your company/website/club/gig/song/product. This is a non-profit, community discussion forum, not a free advertising resource and offenders will be banned.



alright calm down. for me this is local community news  i didn't know carlos had moved from tidy hair so am pleased to have found out this information. he's a great hairdresser and long-time brixton face.


----------



## ash (Aug 12, 2015)

editor said:


> There was a really lovely fun day put on outside the Barrier Block on Saturday.... good work by all those involved in putting it on!
> 
> View attachment 74525


The bouncers seem to be Yoof too old to be one the bouncy castle while the 
Iittle ones are looking on??!!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2015)

Anyone familiar with the state of play at the Angel?

I thought they were having a soft launch yesterday - but the the furnishing and decor were incredibly sparse considering the amount of time spent on alterations.

Today it seems shut again - though there is a large pizza oven in a highly visible spot (adjacent to the Valentia Place side window!!) Haven't seen a pizza oven like that since my Inter-railing days in Milan in the 1970s. But then I have never been to a sour dough pizza place either.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone familiar with the state of play at the Angel?


Yes, I went in there on Friday and tried out a couple of their pizzas. They're opening on Wednesday. The interior is on-trend stripped down, bare wall minimalism.


----------



## leanderman (Aug 30, 2015)

CH1 said:


> Anyone familiar with the state of play at the Angel?
> 
> I thought they were having a soft launch yesterday - but the the furnishing and decor were incredibly sparse considering the amount of time spent on alterations.
> 
> Today it seems shut again - though there is a large pizza oven in a highly visible spot (adjacent to the Valentia Place side window!!) Haven't seen a pizza oven like that since my Inter-railing days in Milan in the 1970s. But then I have never been to a sour dough pizza place either.



You should try Pellone at Herne Hill. Sourdough pizzas from £4.50.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2015)

leanderman said:


> You should try Pellone at Herne Hill. Sourdough pizzas from £4.50.


That place is way better value. Their pizza was excellent.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2015)

Mamma Dough in the old Angel opens tomorrow.











Mamma Dough – a new pizzeria for Brixton opens up in Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

Jimmy’s Plaice – the finest traditional chippie in Brixton. Find them on Coldharbour Lane, SW9


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> Jimmy’s Plaice – the finest traditional chippie in Brixton. Find them on Coldharbour Lane, SW9


Has it changed hands?  I don't recognise any of those people.	I love Jimmy's chips.  But I could never get Rock.  Even though they have it on the board.  Haven't tried for a while.  Maybe I should try again.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

xsunnysuex said:


> Has it changed hands?  I don't recognise any of those people.	I love Jimmy's chips.  But I could never get Rock.  Even though they have it on the board.  Haven't tried for a while.  Maybe I should try again.


They are the original Jimmy's people. They sold it to another lot who - they say - did a poor job of it, so they came back and the chips are indeed fab.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

Do they do battered sausage?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2015)

editor said:


> They are the original Jimmy's people. They sold it to another lot who - they say - did a poor job of it, so they came back and the chips are indeed fab.


Arh. Maybe it was the old lot I know.  Will have to give it another try then.  Fingers crossed they will have Rock.  Hate it when they try and fob you off with cod.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2015)

p[;;;;;;;;;67YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY7 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

My moggie wants to say hello.    He typed above all by himself.  lol


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Do they do battered sausage?


Always did when I went there.  So probably still do.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> Do they do battered sausage?


Yes, they do. Jumbo Sausage in batter £1.50. 
I like the fact that he always freshly cooks the chips when I go in, rather then serve up something that's been sizzling in the fat for the last hour.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 3, 2015)

I need to check this place out. I didn't know I could get a battered sausage (or indeed, decent chips) that close by. I've always walked past assuming it's much the same as any other kebab/chips/fried chicken venue and when I require something of that nature I just go to the ones in LJ as they are closer to home.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I need to check this place out. I didn't know I could get a battered sausage (or indeed, decent chips) that close by. I've always walked past assuming it's much the same as any other kebab/chips/fried chicken venue and when I require something of that nature I just go to the ones in LJ as they are closer to home.


It's MILES better than the chippie by Loughborugh Junction. I've been there twice and both times the chips were pretty awful, and served in plastic trays. Yuk!


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 3, 2015)

teuchter said:


> I need to check this place out. I didn't know I could get a battered sausage (or indeed, decent chips) that close by. I've always walked past assuming it's much the same as any other kebab/chips/fried chicken venue and when I require something of that nature I just go to the ones in LJ as they are closer to home.


Do try it.  The chips are really very nice.


----------



## MissL (Sep 4, 2015)

those chips actually look amazing.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2015)

Gyoza is now going to be a ‘combination izakaya and ramen’ restaurant.







MasterChef champion Tim Anderson opens Nanban izakaya and ramen restaurant in Brixton


----------



## Winot (Sep 8, 2015)

editor said:


> Gyoza is now going to be a ‘combination izakaya and ramen’ restaurant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like his style


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2015)

Winot said:


> I like his style



I'm definitely warming to him.


----------



## technical (Sep 8, 2015)

Shame he didn't name who it was though!


----------



## Maharani (Sep 8, 2015)

Gyoza was shit imo so this looks quite pleasing.


----------



## MissL (Oct 7, 2015)

after an unpleasant medical procedure (will spare more detail) i felt in need of a treat this lunchtime so had a noodle soup at nanban. the staff were super friendly, the food was excellent and they've done a great job on restoring the features of the original building. call me old fashioned but it was enjoyable to eat decent food in an actual restaurant rather than outside in the cold or in a flippin' shipping container. not a fan of pop brixton unfortunately - it feels over priced and underwhelming. £10 a main course at nanban isn't within everyone's means of course, but for an occasional treat it's more than worth it. great value for food i personally wouldn't know how to start making at home.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2015)

MissL said:


> after an unpleasant medical procedure (will spare more detail) i felt in need of a treat this lunchtime so had a noodle soup at nanban. the staff were super friendly, the food was excellent and they've done a great job on restoring the features of the original building. call me old fashioned but it was enjoyable to eat decent food in an actual restaurant rather than outside in the cold or in a flippin' shipping container. not a fan of pop brixton unfortunately - it feels over priced and underwhelming. £10 a main course at nanban isn't within everyone's means of course, but for an occasional treat it's more than worth it. great value for food i personally wouldn't know how to start making at home.


They've done a brilliant job restoring the original frontage.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 7, 2015)

editor said:


> They've done a brilliant job restoring the original frontage.



I noticed this yesterday for the first time. I agree with you. It looks great.


----------



## Mr Retro (Oct 7, 2015)

We were there on Sunday night, the last night of their "soft opening". I didn't know it was a soft opening until I saw 50% reduction on the food bill. Which is a very fair thing to do.

Lovely bowl of noodles too. Would have liked a bigger portion maybe.


----------



## elmpp (Oct 8, 2015)

Soft openings are very now


----------



## Aeryn (Oct 11, 2015)

Nah, lots of restaurants do soft openings to get the staff up to speed. Definitely existed back in the late 90s when I was a waitress.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2016)

Is the Gresham Cafe vanishing/gentrifying? The inside has been stripped out and it is dangerously close to the - guffaw - hipster 'neighbourhood' bar The Shrub & Shutter.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Is the Gresham Cafe vanishing/gentrifying? The inside has been stripped out and it is dangerously close to the - guffaw - hipster 'neighbourhood' bar The Shrub & Shutter.
> View attachment 82053


Seems quite likely doesn't it. I think the guy also owns the former George's barber shop - so it's not just the one shop you're talking about.

Then there's the former George Fell electricals well ready for the market - and the former South London HiFi. Almost a job lot ready for people upgrading from Pop Brixton perhaps?


----------



## Angellic (Jan 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Is the Gresham Cafe vanishing/gentrifying? The inside has been stripped out and it is dangerously close to the - guffaw - hipster 'neighbourhood' bar The Shrub & Shutter.
> 
> View attachment 82053



i though that it was being taken over by the Soho House group.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2016)

Angellic said:


> i though that it was being taken over by the Soho House group.


Surely that was a shop near the Dogstar?


----------



## Angellic (Jan 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Surely that was a shop near the Dogstar?




I think I'm confusing it with the Phoenix cafe.


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2016)

Just so no one's confused:






The former Brix takeaway at 399 Coldharbour Lane is going to be an estate agents
From fast food store to estate agents: all change in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton






And: Soho House submits planning application for site of Phoenix Cafe along Coldharbour Lane


----------



## CH1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Thought people might like to see a photo of former Councillor Michael English who came to my aid resisting building on the open space at the corner of Somerleyton Road and Coldharbour Lane in front of the Barrier block back in 1997.

Cllr English proposed a motion that the land be designated public open space - which passed nem con.
 
Michael English (centre) was awarded some kind of lifetime achievement award by Lambeth CCG last year at the age of 84.


----------



## Angellic (Jan 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Thought people might like to see a photo of former Councillor Michael English who came to my aid resisting building on the open space at the corner of Somerleyton Road and Coldharbour Lane in front of the Barrier block back in 1997.
> 
> Cllr English proposed a motion that the land be designated public open space - which passed nem con.
> View attachment 82118
> Michael English (centre) was awarded some kind of lifetime achievement award by Lambeth CCG last year at the age of 84.



Luxury apartments?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 15, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Luxury apartments?


It was to be a mixed block of social housing and shared ownership flats by Metropolitan with the ground floor to be a B*lack Cultural Archive.*
At that time nobody would have dreamed of luxury apartments on Coldharbour Lane.

It broke my heart to oppose the scheme in a way - as I'm very pro BCA and I would have described Sam Walker, who was then the BCA director as a friend.

I feel vindicated in the long term though. The present Rayleigh Hall building was available for renovation back in 1997 - but BCA would have preferred to have the less central location in order to get up and running quickly.

I imagine if it had gone ahead it might have looked like the Moorlands estate flats/community centre on Loughborough Park/Correy Drive. I can't help with a photo as Metropolitan does not have one. Editor?

A key deciding issue was that 50 trees were at risk of being cut down - taking all the trees on the open space in aggregate.


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2016)

CH1 said:


> It was to be a mixed block of social housing and shared ownership flats by Metropolitan with the ground floor to be a B*lack Cultural Archive.*
> At that time nobody would have dreamed of luxury apartments on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> It broke my heart to oppose the scheme in a way - as I'm very pro BCA and I would have described Sam Walker, who was then the BCA director as a friend.
> ...


There was also this scheme in 2002 






The singular beauty of Southwyck House, aka the Brixton Barrier Block


----------



## CH1 (Jan 15, 2016)

editor said:


> There was also this scheme in 2002
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't look too good. That must be the Ujima Housing scheme halted because Ujima and its suppliers were apparently fiddling the books & Ujima went bust.

I should say that erstwhile Ujima chief exec Keith Kerr was found NOT GUILTY after a complicated six week trial at Southwark Crown Court - which I attended on a couple of days.

Hence the property company in Stanmore picking up the former Texaco site on the cheap (car wash presently).

Desmond Tutu allegedly said: "The price of Freedom is eternal vigilance".

I'm sure Co-op Labour MUST be cooking up some vile scheme as we write this. Let's get "swampy" down to save the trees again.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2016)

That's it. It's the beginning of the end. It looks like the hairdressers on the strip opposite the Barrier Block is going to be the first to get 'street art' shutters - the absolutely #1 sign of gentrification ahoy. 

It looks like the last cafe on that stretch - Gresham Cafe - has gone too.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> That's it. It's the beginning of the end. It looks like the hairdressers on the strip opposite the Barrier Block is going to be the first to get 'street art' shutters - the absolutely #1 sign of gentrification ahoy.
> 
> It looks like the last cafe on that stretch - Gresham Cafe - has gone too.


Beginning of the end of what?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Beginning of the end of what?


The beginning of the end of it being an affordable stretch of shops serving the local community. We've already got one cocktail bar and an expensive pizza place catering to Village tourists, and the place that replaced George the barber charges about three times as much.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> The beginning of the end of it being an affordable stretch of shops serving the local community. We've already got one cocktail bar and an expensive pizza place catering to Village tourists, and the place that replaced George the barber charges about three times as much.



How much does the new barber charge?


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> How much does the new barber charge?


Here's their menu. Blue Peacock | Price List
Colour correction, whatever that means, starts from a very reasonable ..£150.
But anyway, this is not a barbershop, it's "a boutique hair salon decorated in a rustic al fresco style, providing a personalised service for women and men in a stylish setting": They're not there to serve the same clientele but a new one.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 22, 2016)

Oh right, it's not a barber


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

You're a bit of a mystery SpamMisery, unless your name kind of says it all.* 
If there are two sides in this 'argument' about where our local area is headed then no question about it you're on the winning side, you'll enjoy yourself more and more as the shops that aren't any use to you make way for the kind of things you like. It just seems unnecessary to gloat over it in such a way.

*ah, i just clicked on you and it says "his posts are deliberate windups". So that's ok then.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 22, 2016)

Eh? I asked what the new barber was charging. It wasn't a barber. End of discussion.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Eh? I asked what the new barber was charging. It wasn't a barber. End of discussion.


Can't you read? I said "the place that REPLACED the barber", not "the new barber," although the new place does cut men's hair for £35 upwards (subject to an additional £10 for thick or long hair). George charged £8. So that's over four times as much to get a haircut.

I'm putting you on mutual ignore because as your own profile explains, you're only here to try and wind up people, disrupt threads with crass stupidity and act like a dick, just like you're doing here. You might want to take a look at the FAQ about the last bit too.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Can't you read? I said "the place that REPLACED the barber", not "the new barber," although the new place does cut men's hair for £35 upwards (subject to an additional £10 for thick or long hair). George charged £8. So that's over four times as much to get a haircut.
> 
> I'm putting you on mutual ignore because as your own profile explains, you're only here to try and wind up people, disrupt threads with crass stupidity and act like a dick, just like you're doing here. You might want to take a look at the FAQ about the last bit too.



Hardly unreasonable to assume it's a barber based on your original post.

And that profile thing is a quote from Gramsci you tit. No different to you using "maudlin night owl"


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 22, 2016)

Whats the inappropriate content? I won't learn otherwise


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Whats the inappropriate content? I won't learn otherwise


You're on mutual ignore, as you have been told and can clearly see. So you don't comment on, or reference my posts. As well you know. End of discussion. If you want to argue the toss take it to the mods forum where maybe a mod will be interested enough to respond.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 22, 2016)

Anyway bimble, after that bizarre diversion, he who must not be named or interacted with has answered the question. Was £8, now starts at £35


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Anyway bimble, after that bizarre diversion, he who must not be named or interacted with has answered the question. Was £8, now starts at £35


I wonder what you get for £35. Aromatic scents, healing oils etc?

AFAIK at the genuine "BARBERS" round here you get a hair cut for £8 or maybe even less - but you have to put up with a monotonous ear-bending regarding immigration, the evils of Lambeth Council's corruption and other assorted topics which verge from the UKIP to the BNP - and that seems to be universal from what I hear (on here).


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I wonder what you get for £35. Aromatic scents, healing oils etc?
> 
> AFAIK at the genuine "BARBERS" round here you get a hair cut for £8 or maybe even less - but you have to put up with a monotonous ear-bending regarding immigration, the evils of Lambeth Council's corruption and other assorted topics which verge from the UKIP to the BNP - and that seems to be universal from what I hear (on here).


Newton Ventures women's back room offers excellent chat, high quality local gossip and philosophical musings. Recommended.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> Newton Ventures women's back room offers excellent chat, high quality local gossip and philosophical musings. Recommended.


is that where you're to be found of a monday morning?


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> is that where you're to be found of a monday morning?


I've only been once because I suffer from weaslaphobia .


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> I've only been once because I suffer from weaslaphobia .


ah a fear of ginger magicians


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> I've only been once because I suffer from weaslaphobia .


Oh good. Another recognised condition which I can identify with.


----------



## magneze (Feb 22, 2016)

£35 for a mens haircut? WTF


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

magneze said:


> £35 for a mens haircut? WTF


You can then pop next door for a £9 cocktail and then walk a few doors down for a £10 pizza. Regale in luxury in one of the UK's most deprived wards!


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

Or if you don't want to do that you can pop down the road to alfreds for a £7 haircut. Go to spoons for a pint for £2.50 and grab some nutritious chicken at any number of purveyors of reasonably  priced fried poultry.

Ps I think you are using regale wrongly


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2016)

There really is no lack of cheap barbers in the area and I have nothing against a fancy hairdresser in amongst them. Some people, even sone poor people, like to splash out on a haircut/style.

I'm a cheap crop kinda guy....whereas my kid likes to go to that hairdressers opposite The Abert and pay £20 for his bieberesque barnet....despite the fact that he is on minimum wage.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Ps I think you are using regale wrongly



You think wrong.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> You think wrong.


Nah, double checked I'm right

*Definitions*
*verb*
 (transitive) usually foll by  with

to give delight or amusement to  ⇒ he regaled them with stories of his youth
to provide with choice or abundant food or drink
*noun*

(archaic)
a feast
a delicacy of food or drink


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Nah, double checked I'm right
> 
> *Definitions*
> *verb*
> ...


Works as a verb no:
Regale in luxury in one of the UK's most deprived wards!
Provide abundant food or drink in luxury in one of the UK's most deprived wards!
Don't see the problem


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Works as a verb no:
> Regale in luxury in one of the UK's most deprived wards!
> Provide abundant food or drink in luxury in one of the UK's most deprived wards!
> Don't see the problem



I wouldn't have a problem with be regaled with luxury... 

But original still sounds wrong but you have convinced me it could be a possibility.


----------



## Winot (Feb 22, 2016)

It's a transitive verb. You can't regale yourself.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

Winot said:


> It's a transitive verb. You can't regale yourself.


I had a feeling that it was something to do with transitivity but couldn't dredge up relevant knowledge.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2016)

Who gives a shit?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Or if you don't want to do that you can pop down the road to alfreds for a £7 haircut. Go to spoons for a pint for £2.50 and grab some nutritious chicken at any number of purveyors of reasonably  priced fried poultry.
> 
> Ps I think you are using regale wrongly


Yes - make the poor people "get on their bikes" ( (c) Tory cunt Norman Tebbit) and make them go further and further away for their shopping and services. They can enjoy the ride past all the local shops they can no longer afford!


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes - make the poor people "get on their bikes" ( (c) Tory cunt Norman Tebbit) and make them go further and further away for their shopping and services. They can enjoy the ride past all the local shops they can no longer afford!


I think tebbit was talking about jobs, not a haircut and a pint.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I think tebbit was talking about jobs, not a haircut and a pint.


It's all a big joke to you isn't it?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> It's all a big joke to you isn't it?


I take things very seriously [removed].

Especially facts. I think they are important.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I take things very seriously [removed].


Oh wow! You know my real name. How clever. Here's the rules (which you already know): 





> Do not piss about with user names *or refer to people by their real names* (unless they already appear in their user name, of course).





alcopop said:


> Especially facts. I think they are importanT.


Explain your point please. And explain why you thought it would be a good idea to post up my real name.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Oh wow! You know my real name. How clever. Here's the rules (which you already know):
> Explain your point please.



Tebbit was not referring to getting on your bike to get a cheap hair cut. 

He was talking about getting on your bike and getting a job

That, my friend, is a fact!


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Tebbit was not referring to getting on your bike to get a cheap hair cut.!


Why did you post up my name? What point were you trying to make?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Why did you post up my name? What point were you trying to make?


Erm, it's hardly a secret is it?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Why did you post up my name? What point were you trying to make?


[removed] is not much of a pseudonym is it?


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> [removed] is not much of a pseudonym is it?


I don't use that name here, neither does it offer a reasonable excuse for you posting it up in a thread about Coldharbour Lane. Take two days off because I'm not going to see this thread trashed by your antics.


----------



## aka (Feb 22, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> snip...whereas my kid likes to go to that hairdressers opposite The Abert and pay £20 for his bieberesque barnet....despite the fact that he is on minimum wage.


I went there - feckin' useless.  Mind you the guy two doors down wasn't much better (although cheaper).  My side parting is in all sorts of bother.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Or if you don't want to do that you can pop down the road to alfreds for a £7 haircut. Go to spoons for a pint for £2.50 and grab some nutritious chicken at any number of purveyors of reasonably  priced fried poultry.
> 
> Ps I think you are using regale wrongly


I think you are referring to Alfreds in Coldharbour Lane at  Camberwell.
It no longer exists unfortunately. The only barber whose small talk I actually found eccentrically exiting "I am from Transylvania, like Dracula!" etc.
He also snipped one's nose hairs - the only one who ever offer that service.

Seems to me that Alfred must have retired or died 2/3 years ago. His shop was empty for a while, but is now remodelled and no longer a barber.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> Newton Ventures women's back room offers excellent chat, high quality local gossip and philosophical musings. Recommended.


Is that the one opposite Cost Cutter?

I've always been hesitant about going to a black hair dresser because I assume they would do a Number 1, 2 or 0 and not deal with thinning, layering etc that I've normally had.

Machine trimming my hair is a step too far. Grey and baroque I may be, but better that than skin headed or tonsured!


----------



## bimble (Feb 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Is that the one opposite Cost Cutter?
> 
> I've always been hesitant about going to a black hair dresser because I assume they would do a Number 1, 2 or 0 and not deal with thinning, layering etc that I've normally had.
> 
> Machine trimming my hair is a step too far. Grey and baroque I may be, but better that than skin headed or tonsured!




Newton Ventures is the one on the corner of CHL and Luxor street, kind of just opposite the Co-op, yellow signage.
I went in for a proper 'do' that the internet would probably call culturally appropriative (it involved 5 bags of fake nylon hair and about 3 hours of skilled twisting), which is how come I know that the standard of chat in there is excellent. . But take courage, honestly, my neighbour goes to Newtons too for a £5.99 careful conservative trim and he's from 5 generations of Dorking.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 23, 2016)

aka said:


> I went there - feckin' useless.  Mind you the guy two doors down wasn't much better (although cheaper).  My side parting is in all sorts of bother.



There there, Adolf. Try not to take it to heart.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

Here's the state of play today. I fear I'm going to be looking out at a very, very different scene soon.


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2016)

^ it really is 4 in a row currently empty & being done up?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ it really is 4 in a row currently empty & being done up?


Sure looks that way. I'm not sure when South London hi-fi (left) closed though. 

Given its proximity to the land of Champagne & Fromage, I wonder when some twat will start describing it as the East Village.


----------



## bimble (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Given its proximity to the land of Champagne & Fromage, I wonder when some twat will start describing it as the East Village.
> 
> View attachment 83804


That'll be the new name for Loughborough Junction in a little while.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Sure looks that way. I'm not sure when South London hi-fi (left) closed though.
> 
> Given its proximity to the land of Champagne & Fromage, I wonder when some twat will start describing it as the East Village.
> 
> View attachment 83804



Now that we have two Third Wave coffee shops and a juice bar I expect the hill will be Brixton Heights or maybe that is the fate that awaits New Park Road.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Here's the state of play today. I fear I'm going to be looking out at a very, very different scene soon.
> 
> View attachment 83803


You'll have much changed view as the planning application has gone in for the flats to be built on the bus park behind


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> You'll have much changed view as the planning application has gone in for the flats to be built on the bus park behind


Yep. You can ever get enough gated luxury flats here.


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Yep. You can ever get enough gated luxury flats here.


hopefully they'll be cutting edge as well (whatever the fuck that means)


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> hopefully they'll be cutting edge as well (whatever the fuck that means)


Rammed full of vibrant lifestyles for sure.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Rammed full of vibrant lifestyles for sure.



Is "lifestyles" a synonym for arseholes, by any chance?


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2016)

hope I never get a vibrant arsehole


----------



## Lucy Fur (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> hope I never get a vibrant arsehole


Go on, live a little


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2016)

Lucy Fur said:


> Go on, live a little


you mean like Ashley Cole (allegedly)


----------



## leanderman (Feb 23, 2016)

twistedAM said:


> Now that we have two Third Wave coffee shops and a juice bar I expect the hill will be Brixton Heights or maybe that is the fate that awaits New Park Road.



It used to be called The Pavement - a street name still visible in old lettering high up on one corner building.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> You'll have much changed view as the planning application has gone in for the flats to be built on the bus park behind


I seem to have missed this 15/07105/FUL	 |			  Demolition of existing buildings on-site and erection of three replacement buildings ranging from five to eight storeys comprising 71 residential units (Use Class C3) and 1,059sqm of commercial floorspace (Use Class B1) with associated parking, landscaping and ancillary works.				  |																	  86-88 Gresham Road London SW9 7NP
Were you lot - editor in particular - aware that of the three public comments on this, all are IN FAVOUR!


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I seem to have missed this 15/07105/FUL	 |			  Demolition of existing buildings on-site and erection of three replacement buildings ranging from five to eight storeys comprising 71 residential units (Use Class C3) and 1,059sqm of commercial floorspace (Use Class B1) with associated parking, landscaping and ancillary works.				  |																	  86-88 Gresham Road London SW9 7NP
> Were you lot - editor in particular - aware that of the three public comments on this, all are IN FAVOUR!


the sneering and distaste is palpable in the first comment, s/he will fit right in behind bars, sorry, gated community


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> the sneering and distaste is palpable in the first comment, s/he will fit right in behind bars, sorry, gated community


The consultation deadline is technically past.

Looks like this one was targeted by Lambeth to fly in under the radar like a cruise missile. Where were the notices posted on the street? Definitely not outside Jimmy's!


----------



## Peanut Monkey (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> the sneering and distaste is palpable in the first comment, s/he will fit right in behind bars, sorry, gated community



That smacks of someone with a vested interest in the development. Surely no one else would write like that?


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> The consultation deadline is technically past.
> 
> Looks like this one was targeted by Lambeth to fly in under the radar like a cruise missile. Where were the notices posted on the street? Definitely not outside Jimmy's!


there was one on Valentia Place outside, opposite the Angel


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> there was one on Valentia Place outside, opposite the Angel


They've obviously obeyed the letter of the law then.

I notice that Agnieszka Nowak (Senior Planner – Major Applications) at Lambeth helpfully told the applicant in the council's written advice, that although the council requires 40% affordable units (without public subsidy), the applicant can get round that with a suitable (and confidential) "viability assessment".

In the plans as submitted there are 19 "affordable" and 52 open market units - making 26% affordable.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I seem to have missed this 15/07105/FUL	 |			  Demolition of existing buildings on-site and erection of three replacement buildings ranging from five to eight storeys comprising 71 residential units (Use Class C3) and 1,059sqm of commercial floorspace (Use Class B1) with associated parking, landscaping and ancillary works.				  |																	  86-88 Gresham Road London SW9 7NP
> Were you lot - editor in particular - aware that of the three public comments on this, all are IN FAVOUR!


I'm fucked off about this. It wasn't advertised properly at all: I've only just seen this one near the block. 

 

That comment full of praise sure looks *mighty* stinky to me. 


> New residential units at Gresham road will help upgrade the area, especially Gresham road itself which is currently largely comprised of social housing blocks and an unsavoury reputation.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

I've lost all faith in the planning process anyway. The 'consultation' for the development at the Canterbury Arms was just a pointless PR exercise and as soon as it was inevitably rubber stamped by the ever willing council, the developers sneakily added extra apartments and hogged more space to make more money for themselves.

Was anyone consulted about this? Like fuck.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

I see that Jerry Knight - the multi millionaire who appears to give absolutely nothing back to the community he's made his money from, and the man fast gaining a reputation for squirming out of any affordable housing obligations - has posted up his latest planning application. 

 

There's an interesting first objection too: 


> The present application has dispensed with the Rushcroft Road side extension to the rear, and the developer has apparently addressed by virtue of a stepped ziggurat arrangement to the rear the light issue affecting the side of the London Hotel.
> 
> From the front however everything is rather similar in physical terms to application 15/00484/FUL, and the applicant is frank in refuting the need for affordable units - saying that there is no legal reason why this development should be considered deliberately contrived to avoid the affordable housing obligation. They also point out that the council has given planning permission for balconies on Clifton Mansions which were originally erected without permission - citing this as a reason to permit balconies on this development.
> 
> Frankly it appears that Lexadon are running rings round the council in terms of panning issues on these properties. Apart from the balconies if this scheme goes through they will have amassed - quite legally - a complex of about 45 flats with no affordable housing obligation at all. This is the sort of thing that causes the radicals amongst us to cry "Social and Ethnic cleansing."


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

Does anyone know how many, if any, affordable/social housing units have been added to Lexadon's considerable housing stock in recent years? I did ask Mr Knight directly but he declined to answer.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

There's another serious looking incident on Coldharbour Lane, just past the junction with Barrington Road. Several ambulances and a large part of the street taped off.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 24, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ it really is 4 in a row currently empty & being done up?



Maybe they'll knock them through and give us that Waitrose they keep promising us


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

editor said:


> There's another serious looking incident on Coldharbour Lane, just past the junction with Barrington Road. Several ambulances and a large part of the street taped off.
> View attachment 83870


When I walked past about 6.50pm they seemed to be collecting samples and there was an overturned scooter on the pavement. 
The taped off area now confined to Barrington Road.


----------



## bimble (Feb 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> When I walked past about 6.50pm they seemed to be collecting samples and there was an overturned scooter on the pavement.
> The taped off area now confined to Barrington Road.


There were police (2 cars) just outside the motorbike shop there at around 10 this morning, and some sort of drama unfolding.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

bimble said:


> There were police (2 cars) just outside the motorbike shop there at around 10 this morning, and some sort of drama unfolding.


I was wondering if it was a road accident, but if you say things were going on at 10 am??
Maybe there might be some more Arches for redevelopment - there are about 15 arches here all rented by Indexglen Ltd and sublet to repairers and motorcycle couriers.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

CH1 said:


> When I walked past about 6.50pm they seemed to be collecting samples and there was an overturned scooter on the pavement.
> The taped off area now confined to Barrington Road.


There was still a forensic bod there 15 mins ago.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2016)

editor said:


> There was still a forensic bod there 15 mins ago.


And a sniffer dog.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Hardly unreasonable to assume it's a barber based on your original post.
> 
> And that profile thing is a quote from Gramsci you tit. No different to you using "maudlin night owl"



"his posts are deliberate windups"

I still think this is correct.

bimble is right about you.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2016)

editor said:


> The beginning of the end of it being an affordable stretch of shops serving the local community. We've already got one cocktail bar and an expensive pizza place catering to Village tourists, and the place that replaced George the barber charges about three times as much.



Its amazes me that some posters here cannot see this as an issue.

Its an insult to be told one can go elsewhere for affordable places instead.

Why should I have to go further to get my hair cut? Why is it that people who cannot afford these new expensive places are just supposed to put up with it without complaining?

What Im against is new expensive places displacing affordable ones.

George the barber had a loyal group of customers from the local estates among other places. 

I object to this row of shops being gentrified. They were always an affordable row of shops before.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 24, 2016)

"George the barber had a loyal group of customers from the local estates among other places".

Maybe George just wanted to retire? Move away from the area. His nephew has a cafe in Tulse Hill. Some people here may know it's 'Electric' kitchen. I get a felling from lots of conversations some off these old timers just want retire and have no one to take over their business's. Fair play to them, they have worked hard all their lives, in difficult areas. Probably tried to provide a better life for their kids and now just want to maybe go back to were they came from.

I hope George has a great and long retirement enjoying every minute of it.

Someone else will be along to take his place as he probably took some others.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 24, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Its amazes me that some posters here cannot see this as an issue.
> 
> Its an insult to be told one can go elsewhere for affordable places instead.
> 
> ...



Do you know who owns this 'row of shops'?


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Someone else will be along to take his place as he probably took some others.


I doubt if he tripled the prices of his predecessor when he first moved in though, but he certainly deserves his retirement.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 25, 2016)

madolesance said:


> "George the barber had a loyal group of customers from the local estates among other places".
> 
> Maybe George just wanted to retire? Move away from the area. His nephew has a cafe in Tulse Hill. Some people here may know it's 'Electric' kitchen. I get a felling from lots of conversations some off these old timers just want retire and have no one to take over their business's. Fair play to them, they have worked hard all their lives, in difficult areas. Probably tried to provide a better life for their kids and now just want to maybe go back to were they came from.
> 
> ...


There was a similar conversation when the shrub and shutter moved in. It turned out that the displaced occupant was in fact the owner of the building. Until he died. His relatives decided to let it to the shrub.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2016)

madolesance said:


> Do you know who owns this 'row of shops'?





editor said:


> I doubt if he tripled the prices of his predecessor when he first moved in though, but he certainly deserves his retirement.


AFAIK George's hairdresser's shop was owned by the owner of Gresham Cafe next door.

I was told a few years ago that George "could not afford to retire" because he had a fixed rent deal that was extremely good value.

The person who told me this was Smaragit Roy, who still owns the building containing Morleys Fried Chicken (and flats above), and whose wife ran the Post Office there until it was closed by the Post Office and she redeployed to Clapham.

So I think the long answer is this:

1. George was coming up to retirement age, and as it happens his lease expired at the same time. It would no doubt have been renewed at a much higher rent - had he decided to continue working rather than drawing the Old Age Pension.

2. Even Gresham Cafe are not immune to market forces (as you can see) and just like all commercial property owners seek to maximise their rent incoming - including closing their own marginally profitable cafe for redevelopment.

3. Even Dr & Mrs Roy - sub Post Masters - have become rentiers, and the Morleys franchise is I think the third iteration of an A2 restaurant/A3 takeaway in their former Post Office. There was before a classy Chinese restaurant, which failed due to no custom. Maybe if it had launched now it would have been OK. I'm pretty sure this Morleys franchisee is actually the second one in the shop - it had a major refit a couple of years ago if people recall.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2016)

Rushy said:


> There was a similar conversation when the shrub and shutter moved in. It turned out that the displaced occupant was in fact the owner of the building. Until he died. His relatives decided to let it to the shrub.


That is spin. I you recall you actually supplied the information about ownership of the premises at the earliest stage - before the Shrub opened it's Shutters.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 25, 2016)

madolesance said:


> "George the barber had a loyal group of customers from the local estates among other places".
> 
> Maybe George just wanted to retire? Move away from the area. His nephew has a cafe in Tulse Hill. Some people here may know it's 'Electric' kitchen. I get a felling from lots of conversations some off these old timers just want retire and have no one to take over their business's. Fair play to them, they have worked hard all their lives, in difficult areas. Probably tried to provide a better life for their kids and now just want to maybe go back to were they came from.
> 
> ...



He did retire.

Not the point I was making.

The point is that this row of shops was affordable. Now its gradually going.

This is happening all over London now.

George did not own the shop.

If someone like George came to London now he would find it really difficult to set up a small business the way London is going. A small business that caters for those on low to average incomes. 

My other point is that there are posters here who aren’t bothered by all this.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> He did retire.
> 
> Not the point I was making.
> 
> ...


I think some positively _celebrate _what's going on.

After all, if you own your own property you're sitting pretty, if you're a landlord you're raking it in, and if you've got tons of disposable cash (and some here sure seem to have that), you're free to go out to all these upmarket new restaurants and cocktails bars several times a week and then go on about how wonderful it was.

I honestly believe some really have no idea what it's like for many people living in this borough. They're like the girl in Pulp's Common People.

Brixton has turned into a two tier society of have and have nots, and as the shops and rented properties catering to the less well off continue to disappear and the luxury builds and posh restaurants take their place, that gulf is increasing. And some here don't appear to give a flying fuck.

But hey, it's doing wonders for their house prices! Cocktails at the Shrub, anyone?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2016)

editor said:


> I think some positively _celebrate _what's going on.
> 
> After all, if you own your own property you're sitting pretty, if you're a landlord you're raking it in, and if you've got tons of disposable cash (and some here sure seem to have that), you're free to go out to all these upmarket new restaurants and cocktails bars several times a week and then go on about how wonderful it was.
> 
> ...


I don't see it as conspiritorial (wrt that terrace of shops).
Looks at the history:
Angell pub - not making a profit by 2004 and family who owned it wanted to cash in. 
South London Hi Fi - owned by the same family as the Angell. Their engineer went solo and took over their Brixton Hill shop. Ricky out of his depth running both the hifi shop & the pub. More often to be found in the betting shop than his own shop.
George Fell electrical - involved in  major legal dispute with the council over council tax. They seized his stock. He was well ovder 70 anyway so sold the shop to a developer and retired.
George the hairdresser we have dealt with.
Larry's record shop - later a shebeen when the bottom dropped out of vinyl. Poor chap died, so his daughters took what tenants they could get.
Gresham Tool Hire - again the owner retired. Not sure of the status of Brixton Cake shop and the alleged online vibrator shop to the rear. Maybe tenants of the original Gresham guy, maybe he sold to a "buy to let" rentier? But at least the premises is used - andserving the local community.
Dan Davies chemist - sold out to someone who wanted the pharmacy license for Brixton Hill. Now we are left with party shop number 3 in the parade. Still serving locals though.
Lamebth Mini Mart - has been a fixture for at least 30 years.
Rasta Mini Mart that no-one ever seems to go inside - this was originally a newsagent - when supermarket were not allowed to sell newspapers. Obviously they have lost out to the supermarkets, and maybe still serve the community?
Post Office/Morleys - dealt with before

Looking at it in historical context, much of the change is caused by people retiring or moving on.
The ultimate fate of the Angell is that it became Lexadon Housing plus a pizza place. Obviously much more intensively used now - though cannot comment on the price or excellence of the Pizzas, but looks medium priced rather than premium?

I just feel there is too much negativity - mainly on the basis of a ladies hairdresser opening up (and the Shrub and Shutter of course).


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I don't see it as conspiritorial (wrt that terrace of shops).


I don't think it's conspiratorial at all, but one thing is for sure: many of the new shops on that strip will soon be targeting the affluent nu-Brixton types ambling down from the village at the expense of those on lower incomes across the road.

I do worry about how long the lively nights at the African restaurant will last once they find themselves living in the shadow of the new gated upmarket blocks being built soon (I'm sure Lambeth will have already rubber stamped the development despite the adverse effect on the artists working in the arches).


----------



## uk benzo (Feb 25, 2016)

Does anyone have any info on the bird seed shop at the bottom of Coldharbour Lane by the self storage place? Looks like it was once a quirky eccentric place to say the least.


----------



## T & P (Feb 25, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> He did retire.
> 
> Not the point I was making.
> 
> ...


I agree that someone like George would be likely to struggle much more as a start up today, but I do not think we will ever reach a point where shops offering essentials will simply disappear. If there is demand for cheap products, a business will always be around to provide it.

Indeed, it is probably true to say that since the credit crunch hit us some eight years ago, businesses offering cheap groceries and essentials have flourished, even if they are more likely to be run by bigger companies than by single individuals. There are always going to be local shops offering cheap groceries, booze, homewares and other essentials to those who need or want them. At worst, there might not be as many as there might have been ten or twenty years ago, but there will always be some within very easy reach so long as there is demand for it.

Attending to your hair is not something one needs to do more than once a month or so, and having to walk an extra few minutes once every few weeks to an alternative cheap barber is not a particularly daunting proposition; not anymore than walking comparable distances to buy countless other essentials and services not offered by the other shops on that particular parade.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

T & P said:


> Attending to your hair is not something one needs to do more than once a month or so, and having to walk an extra few minutes once every few weeks to an alternative cheap barber is not a particularly daunting proposition; not anymore than walking comparable distances to buy countless other essentials and services not offered by the other shops on that particular parade.


Maybe we need a Polish barber?


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

I honestly don't get the attitude of some people. There's no symmetry.

Camp 1. Posters who do not work (through choice or otherwise). Therefore reduced income = little disposable income
Camp 2. Posters who work. Therefore higher income = more disposable income

That's all well and good. However, it seems fair game for Camp 1 to criticise Camp 2 for spending their disposable income. This includes cocktail bars.

If Camp 2 were to criticise Camp 1 for not doing the same there'd be uproar


----------



## alcopop (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> I honestly don't get the attitude of some people. There's no symmetry.
> 
> Camp 1. Posters who do not work (through choice or otherwise). Therefore reduced income = little disposable income
> Camp 2. Posters who work. Therefore higher income = more disposable income
> ...



Yeah, it's bad for someone to have to walk a bit more for a cheap haircut but it's not good that anyone wanting a more expensive haircut now has less far to walk.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> I honestly don't get the attitude of some people. There's no symmetry.
> 
> Camp 1. Posters who do not work (through choice or otherwise). Therefore reduced income = little disposable income
> Camp 2. Posters who work. Therefore higher income = more disposable income
> ...


Way to miss the point completely. As usual.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

I just find it hard to listen to snearing from someone who chooses not to work


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> I just find it hard to listen to snearing from someone who chooses not to work


Ah really. So the worthiness of someone's opinion is judged on their employment status? Fascinating.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

you spend all day ranting about people spending the proceeds of work yet do not yourself


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

You elmpp are a bit stupid aren't you. I think there are 2 camps, one has some interest in things beyond their personal convenience the other doesn't give a shit.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 26, 2016)

No need for being rude bimble.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> You elmpp are a bit stupid aren't you. I think there are 2 camps, one has some interest in things beyond their personal convenience the other doesn't give a shit.


I'd agree that there are two camps. Those who believe in a one size fits all arguments Two Camps theory and ...


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

Of course it's a giant spectrum ranging from hugely affluent through to breadline but the constant divisive derision of those further up the spectrum predicates this 'camp' mentality


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2016)

I think the division between rich and poor in London existed long before any conversations on here began....and if the divisive derision is from anywhere it is from the rich looking down.

I find it hard to defend, and not be angry about, one of the most unequal cities in the western world becoming even more unequal.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Of course it's a giant spectrum ranging from hugely affluent through to breadline but _the constant divisive derision of those further up the spectrum _predicates this 'camp' mentality


 Aha. So you were just trying to help by shouting what looked like "lazy benefits scroungers stop whinging you're just jealous" at people who are expressing unhappiness about what they see happening to that row of shops on CHL? Ok.

In the interests of disclosure/ honesty: I'm sure it doesn't look that way seeing as I'm constantly posting on here during work hours but I get paid far more than I ought to for the bits of work that I manage to squeeze in between. This means that, compared to most of my neighbours here in Coldharbour Ward, I'm totally loaded, and could afford to attend themed cocktail night at the shrub if I chose to etc. So fwiw my negative feelings about what I see happening are not coming from bitterness at not being able to afford to join in the party myself. Just saying.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 26, 2016)

Stop picking on the rich people you bunch of cunts.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> I honestly don't get the attitude of some people. There's no symmetry.
> 
> Camp 1. Posters who do not work (through choice or otherwise). Therefore reduced income = little disposable income
> Camp 2. Posters who work. Therefore higher income = more disposable income
> ...



Vile post.

Not only completely untrue, but ably demonstrating your Thatcherite tendencies.

Ugh.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

don't think i ever said anything about society being anything but unjust.

My point is that it is low for those who choose not to work to point at people at do for enjoying the proceeds of their work having meals, cocktails or decent haircuts


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> don't think i ever said anything about society being anything but unjust.
> 
> My point is that it is low for those who choose not to work to point at people at do for enjoying the proceeds of their work having a meals, cocktails or decent haircuts, for example



I really don't think that has happened here at all. It's not about people enjoying their wages.

Some people with jobs earn very little and work just as hard. Not everyone gets a great wage. Some people who earn very little choose to spend their very little on meals, cocktails and decent haircuts.

I think there are a number of issues being 'debated' here, but 'are people allowed to spend their wages on what they want?' is not one of them.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I really don't think that has happened here at all. It's not about people enjoying their wages.
> 
> Some people with jobs earn very little and work just as hard. Not everyone gets a great wage. Some people who earn very little choose to spend their very little on meals, cocktails and decent haircuts.
> 
> I think there are a number of issues being 'debated' here, but 'are people allowed to spend their wages on what they want?' is not one of them.



I understand that the discussion here is more to do with general changes to the area etc and that in itself can be unsettling. 

I'm probably conflating sentiments cross-thread, just riles when the usual moans of cocktail bars and price comparisons gets started up


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

Anyhoo, a brand new barbers opened on CHL just last week (top end just next to Ackee Tree cabs).
Found this very Kool Flyer from them this morning:


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> Of course it's a giant spectrum ranging from hugely affluent through to breadline but the constant divisive derision of those further up the spectrum predicates this 'camp' mentality


In my day "camp" meant Kenneth Williams. Just shows how things have gone downhill.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> don't think i ever said anything about society being anything but unjust.
> 
> My point is that it is low for those who choose not to work to point at people at do for enjoying the proceeds of their work having meals, cocktails or decent haircuts


Have you ever been on holiday somewhere like Morocco?
That is what it's getting like here.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Anyhoo, a brand new barbers opened on CHL just last week (top end just next to Ackee Tree cabs).
> Found this very Kool Flyer from them this morning:
> View attachment 83981


Hope he lasts longer than the grocery lady.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> I understand that the discussion here is more to do with general changes to the area etc and that in itself can be unsettling.
> 
> I'm probably conflating sentiments cross-thread, just riles when the usual moans of cocktail bars and price comparisons gets started up



Rushy explains on the "Arches" thread why nu-business like cocktail bars are a sore point.........



Rushy said:


> That is generally how open market value is assessed, to be fair. By looking at the most recent leases. The older the lease generally the bigger the disconnect with the current market values.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> Anyhoo, a brand new barbers opened on CHL just last week (top end just next to Ackee Tree cabs).
> Found this very Kool Flyer from them this morning:
> View attachment 83981


Talking of the Ackee Tree cab place - the owner of 316 Coldharbour repeatedly demanded I object to their planning permission, and said he had, what they were doing was illegal etc etc.

I can't see they do any harm can you? Basically a bunch of pensioners and near pensioners running a cab office. The only thing I would find to object about would be that wretched rotating flashing light - but there again the neighbours haven't complained AFAIK.

It's funny how people get fixated on issues - often for cultural reasons.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> you spend all day ranting about people spending the proceeds of work yet do not yourself


Not sure what my employment status has got to do with this thread, but allow me to put you straight on this one: I work fucking hard in several jobs, and almost certainly work longer hours than you. The main difference is that a fair bit of the work I do is unpaid and a lot of that involves supporting the community in different ways. That's why I can't afford to swan around new restaurants every night or sup jolly £10 cocktails until my gizzards explode.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the division between rich and poor in London existed long before any conversations on here began....and if the divisive derision is from anywhere it is from the rich looking down.
> 
> I find it hard to defend, and not be angry about, one of the most unequal cities in the western world becoming even more unequal.


The division around where I live is visibly widening every week and some people don't appear to give much of a fuck about it. I do.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 26, 2016)

The idea that everyone who is poor is poor because they don't (or choose not to) work is such patent bollocks that it's past the point I'd take it as being in good faith tbh.


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Not sure what my employment status has got to do with this thread, but allow me to put you straight on this one: I work fucking hard in several jobs, and almost certainly work longer hours than you. The main difference is that a fair bit of the work I do is unpaid and a lot of that involves supporting the community in different ways. That's why I can't afford to swan around new restaurants every night or sup jolly £10 cocktails until my gizzards explode.



There you go with the emotive "swan" and "jolly" bullshit.

The fact you choose to work unpaid does not give you the right to point fingers at those that work paid


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Rushy explains on the "Arches" thread why nu-business like cocktail bars are a sore point.........


We've been here before but maybe bears repeating: There is no other thing I can think of (apart from maybe hairdressing?) that yields the profit (ie markup from goods bought to goods sold) as cocktails & wine by the glass. So when rents are rising very fast, cocktails / winebars are a far more viable option for a retail space than anything else. I personally don't want to live in a sea of cocktail bars and boutique salons but if that's what's happening then it's not anybody in particular's fault it's just economics.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> There you go with the emotive "swan" and "jolly" bullshit.
> 
> The fact you choose to work unpaid does not give you the right to point fingers at those that work paid


I think you need to apologise for claiming that I don't work. Now. It was a cheap, dirty attempt at a slur (not that I judge people if they're in employment or not, but you clearly think it's way to put someone down).


----------



## elmpp (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I think you need to apologise for claiming that I don't work.



When 90% of your posts involve comparisons of prices i'd say the fact you choose to not work [paid] is very much allowed


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The idea that everyone who is poor is poor because they don't (or choose not to) work is such patent bollocks that it's past the point I'd take it as being in good faith tbh.


It comes straight out of the mouth of scum like Thatcher and Cameron.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> We've been here before but maybe bears repeating: There is no other thing I can think of (apart from maybe hairdressing?) that yields the profit (ie markup from goods bought to goods sold) as cocktails & wine by the glass. So when rents are rising very fast, cocktails / winebars are a far more viable option for a retail space than anything else. I personally don't want to live in a sea of cocktail bars and boutique salons but if that's what's happening then it's not anybody in particular's fault it's just economics.


There are things planning policy could do - but by and large Lambeth, the Mayor of London etc choose no to use them.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> When 90% of your posts involve comparisons of prices i'd say the fact you choose to not work [paid] is very much allowed


OK. Bye now. I've had enough of your pathetic attempts to dredge up off-topic personal shit which you can't even get right.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

By coincidence, this is the second time in 48 hours I've been accused of being a workshy/benefit scrounging/lazy/Broken Britain/unemployed type. The other time was by a well known property developer. I guess that's how the selfish Tory mindset works. Because I take time to stand up for what I believe in, then I must be loafing around with nothing to do all day.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> By coincidence, this is the second time in 48 hours I've been accused of being a workshy/benefit scrounging/lazy/Broken Britain/unemployed type. The other time was by a well known property developer. I guess that's how the selfish Tory mindset works. Because I take time to stand up for what I believe in, then I must be loafing around with nothing to do all day.


You could've got a proper job with all your local knowledge you'd make a great estate agent for instance. Foxtons would lap you up.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> We've been here before but maybe bears repeating: There is no other thing I can think of (apart from maybe hairdressing?) that yields the profit (ie markup from goods bought to goods sold) as cocktails & wine by the glass. So when rents are rising very fast, cocktails / winebars are a far more viable option for a retail space than anything else. I personally don't want to live in a sea of cocktail bars and boutique salons but if that's what's happening then it's not anybody in particular's fault it's just economics.



strictly speaking its the prevailing economic system, which makes everybody who  accepts without question at fault.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> strictly speaking its the prevailing economic system, which makes everybody who unquestionally accepts it at fault.


I hope i'm not being completely unquestional, just trying to zoom out sort of thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> I hope i'm not being completely unquestional, just trying to zoom out sort of thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> You could've got a proper job with all your local knowledge you'd make a great estate agent for instance. Foxtons would lap you up.


I think I might develop an aggressive and uniquely focused form of Tourettes if I had to hang around with Foxtons people.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I think I might develop an aggressive and uniquely focused form of Tourettes if I had to hang around with Foxtons people.


I think it would end very badly for all concerned. Maybe you could make a small dent in the price per square foot whilst you were there though.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Have you ever been on holiday somewhere like Morocco?
> That is what it's getting like here.


How like Morocco?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2016)

alcopop said:


> How like Morocco?


Extremes of wealth and poverty - with the money attached to hedonistic tourists.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Extremes of wealth and poverty - with the money attached to hedonistic tourists.


ok. That makes sense now, cos last time I tried to bargain hard on the price of a pair of slippers down the road they just looked at me funny and asked me to go away.

But tourist-wise, here's a thing:
I had food in the villaaage last week and at the next table were a bunch of very young tourists from America. So I overheard a bit of their conversation and it was apparent that they were only here for a few days: They'd seen Windsor castle, and The Tower, and were now doing Brixton. So maybe that's on the list now, of 'if you have 3 days in England' or whatever?


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> ok. That makes sense now, cos last time I tried to bargain hard on the price of a pair of slippers down the road they just looked at me funny and asked me to go away.
> 
> But tourist-wise, here's a thing:
> I had food in the villaaage last week and at the next table were a bunch of very young tourists from America. So I overheard a bit of their conversation and it was apparent that they were only here for a few days: They'd seen Windsor castle, and The Tower, and were now doing Brixton. So maybe that's on the list now, of 'if you have 3 days in England' or whatever?


Wow, we beat stone henge. 

Take that you shit old rocks!


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> ok. That makes sense now, cos last time I tried to bargain hard on the price of a pair of slippers down the road they just looked at me funny and asked me to go away.
> 
> But tourist-wise, here's a thing:
> I had food in the villaaage last week and at the next table were a bunch of very young tourists from America. So I overheard a bit of their conversation and it was apparent that they were only here for a few days: They'd seen Windsor castle, and The Tower, and were now doing Brixton. So maybe that's on the list now, of 'if you have 3 days in England' or whatever?


That's pretty much what I hear a lot of too. And if we follow what happened at Camden, the shops slowly change to reflect this new lucrative tourist trade. And then we end up like Camden.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> That's pretty much what I hear a lot of too. And if we follow what happened at Camden, the shops slowly change to reflect this new lucrative tourist trade. And then we end up like Camden.



Yep. Selling those hats with the dreadlocks attached to the bottom for a laugh. I know, have similar imaginings.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> I honestly don't get the attitude of some people. There's no symmetry.
> 
> Camp 1. Posters who do not work (through choice or otherwise). Therefore reduced income = little disposable income
> Camp 2. Posters who work. Therefore higher income = more disposable income
> ...



What a no-mark two-bob cunt you're forever showing yourself up as.
Also, it's interesting/pathetically-cuntish the assumptions you make, and the way you always miss the point in favour of being a no-mark two-bob cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> you spend all day ranting about people spending the proceeds of work yet do not yourself



He works a lot harder than you, and does so for his community. All you do is whine.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I think the division between rich and poor in London existed long before any conversations on here began....and if the divisive derision is from anywhere it is from the rich looking down.
> 
> I find it hard to defend, and not be angry about, one of the most unequal cities in the western world becoming even more unequal.



Absolutely. History, be it local, regional, national or supra-national, is and always will be a history of class friction as well as a history of "great events and great men".
I got sneered at yesterday by a senior council officer and a council "cabinet member" (the member bit being apt) because I was a local council estate pov daring to voice my opinion on what they plan to do to my home. Both got flustered and found something else to be doing when I distilled matters down to social/demographic engineering and the desire of officers and councillors to "raise the calibre" of Lambeth residents. I didn't even use the emotive term "social cleansing".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Stop picking on the rich people you bunch of cunts.



You're right, M.O. 

We shouldn't be picking on them, we should be expropriating the cunts!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Not sure what my employment status has got to do with this thread, but allow me to put you straight on this one: I work fucking hard in several jobs, and almost certainly work longer hours than you. The main difference is that a fair bit of the work I do is unpaid and a lot of that involves supporting the community in different ways. That's why I can't afford to swan around new restaurants every night or sup jolly £10 cocktails until my gizzards explode.



Gizzard. Singular.
Unless you're some kind of mutant?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> The idea that everyone who is poor is poor because they don't (or choose not to) work is such patent bollocks that it's past the point I'd take it as being in good faith tbh.



Unless the utterer is pigshit-thick.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

elmpp said:


> There you go with the emotive "swan" and "jolly" bullshit.
> 
> The fact you choose to work unpaid does not give you the right to point fingers at those that work paid



Which he hasn't done.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> By coincidence, this is the second time in 48 hours I've been accused of being a workshy/benefit scrounging/lazy/Broken Britain/unemployed type. The other time was by a well known property developer. I guess that's how the selfish Tory mindset works. Because I take time to stand up for what I believe in, then I must be loafing around with nothing to do all day.



So perhaps elmpp is the wanker himself, or one of the wanker's mates?
(Yes, Jerry. I called you a wanker. Deny it and every bloke reading this will know that you're lying)


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> You could've got a proper job with all your local knowledge you'd make a great estate agent for instance. Foxtons would lap you up.



If he'd allow Fuckstons ads on the board, they wouldn't just lap him up!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I think I might develop an aggressive and uniquely focused form of Tourettes if I had to hang around with Foxtons people.



"And here we have the lounge, with double bay windows...Foxtons eat shit...and a high ceiling with original Victorian plaster rose" sort of thing?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 26, 2016)

bimble said:


> ok. That makes sense now, cos last time I tried to bargain hard on the price of a pair of slippers down the road they just looked at me funny and asked me to go away.
> 
> But tourist-wise, here's a thing:
> I had food in the villaaage last week and at the next table were a bunch of very young tourists from America. So I overheard a bit of their conversation and it was apparent that they were only here for a few days: They'd seen Windsor castle, and The Tower, and were now doing Brixton. So maybe that's on the list now, of 'if you have 3 days in England' or whatever?



Could be that someone has let American tourists know that Brixton is so tolerant of difference, that we even accept Americans.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 26, 2016)

11 posts in a row. Ever get the feeling you're talking to yourself?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 26, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> You're right, M.O.
> 
> We shouldn't be picking on them, we should be expropriating the cunts!


expropriating?? Some mistake surely?


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 26, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> 11 posts in a row. Ever get the feeling you're talking to yourself?


It's vitally important we all get Violent Panda's opinion on everything. Vitally important.


----------



## bimble (Feb 26, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> It's vitally important we all get Violent Panda's opinion on everything. Vitally important.


I was hanging on for your opinion on his opinions. Day is done now thanks.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 26, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> 11 posts in a row. Ever get the feeling you're talking to yourself?



Nah I'm reading, laughing and agreeing.

Happy to help. 

Now if only you'd take up talking to yourself we wouldn't have to read any more of your drivel.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 27, 2016)

Withering comeback


----------



## ash (Feb 27, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> 11 posts in a row. Ever get the feeling you're talking to yourself?


You've been around long enough to know that VP responds post by post due to his disability. I don't know exactly  why but a simple search should refresh the parts that other twattery doesn't reach !!!


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 27, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Withering comeback



Blithering twat.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> 11 posts in a row. Ever get the feeling you're talking to yourself?



There's a reason I post like that. I have short-term memory problems that are bad enough that unless I reply to posts as I read them, I forget them.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2016)

alcopop said:


> expropriating?? Some mistake surely?



Expropriating: taking all their wealth and goods from them in the public interest.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> It's vitally important we all get Violent Panda's opinion on everything. Vitally important.



It's vitally important that the world be shown that you're a sad fucker. Vitally important.
Happily, with about 80% of your posts you do indeed show that, so thanks!


----------



## alcopop (Feb 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Expropriating: taking all their wealth and goods from them in the public interest.


Ah, expropriating from the cunts.

I see. Many thanks


----------



## Mr Retro (Feb 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> There's a reason I post like that. I have short-term memory problems that are bad enough that unless I reply to posts as I read them, I forget them.


That doesn't explain the reason you think people are interested in your crass opinion on every post made though.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 27, 2016)

I hadn't realised the amount of posts a person responds to required an explaination.

Not that any of this has anything at all to do with the subject of the thread.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> That doesn't explain the reason you think people are interested in your crass opinion on every post made though.



It's only your own ignorance and antipathy that makes you believe that I think people are interested in my opinions, crass or not. 
It's sad that you have to drag this ignorance and antipathy into every thread, shitting things up for everyone else.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hadn't realised the amount of posts a person responds to required an explaination.
> 
> Not that any of this has anything at all to do with the subject of the thread.



The problem being that what *does* have something to do with the subject of the thread, is something that some posters don't like to be reminded of - the effect of landlordism and gentrification on the existing community. That effect is writ large on areas like Coldharbour - areas that'll apparently give thanks for regeneration at some unspecified time in the future (that claim having been made by Lambeth council's "cabinet member for housing").


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 27, 2016)

ash said:


> You've been around long enough to know that VP responds post by post due to his disability.





ViolentPanda said:


> There's a reason I post like that. I have short-term memory problems that are bad enough that unless I reply to posts as I read them, I forget them.



I did not know that


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 27, 2016)

Fuck me, this is the new Pop thread


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 27, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Fuck me, this is the new Pop thread



Well, hopefully not, but the same tensions are always going to be present on any Brixton thread, I suppose.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I hadn't realised the amount of posts a person responds to required an explaination.
> 
> Not that any of this has anything at all to do with the subject of the thread.


It's the same people doing the same shit every time in the Brixton forums. Always going for the personal digs rather than arguing the actual topic.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 27, 2016)

editor said:


> It's the same people doing the same shit every time in the Brixton forums. Always going for the personal digs rather than arguing the actual topic.



I wonder what they benefit from the distraction.

I suspect they are just cowardly bullies and trolls.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 27, 2016)

editor said:


> It's the same people doing the same shit every time in the Brixton forums. Always going for the personal digs rather than arguing the actual topic.



Yep. But which people? My list might be different to yours.


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Yep. But which people? My list might be different to yours.


Just look to the ones who are actually _discussing topics related to Brixton_ and the ones talking about whether I have a job or not, or attacking the fact that a disabled poster chooses to post multiple times in a row etc etc.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 27, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Absolutely. History, be it local, regional, national or supra-national, is and always will be a history of class friction as well as a history of "great events and great men".
> I got sneered at yesterday by a senior council officer and a council "cabinet member" (the member bit being apt) because I was a local council estate pov daring to voice my opinion on what they plan to do to my home. Both got flustered and found something else to be doing when I distilled matters down to social/demographic engineering and the desire of officers and councillors to "raise the calibre" of Lambeth residents. I didn't even use the emotive term "social cleansing".



I was at a meeting about LJ on Thursday.

Said I was concerned the way "consultation" was used. 

Specifically the consultation on the Brixton Central Masterplan. Where we are not told about NRs plans. That one officer had told me that we had signed up to this as people agreed that arches be improved. 

My point I said was the danger of attending Council consultation events is the way that the Council could interpret results. I wanted clarity about wording of docs. Also the Council to be clear about its preferred options at the outset. Rather than trying to persuade people at consultation events that a certain option would be best whilst appearing to be just trying to get our views. 

In LJ case I was concerned about the Adventure playground in LJ and the way that people were "consulted" about this. 

My what I thought reasonably put comments did not go down at all well with officers or Cllr present. 

The Cllr present actually said the arches in Atlantic road need doing up. 

Like you I did not use emotive language. But the airing of concerns like this does not go down well.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 27, 2016)

bimble said:


> I personally don't want to live in a sea of cocktail bars and boutique salons but if that's what's happening then it's not anybody in particular's fault it's just economics.



In particular Capitalism as the form of economics we live under. 

One of the wonders of Capitalism is that its difficult to find out whose fault it is. Its not like the old one party communist states in Eastern Europe where one could put all blame on the State. Capitalism is normalised as the natural way of things. In this case the way that affordable small business gets pushed out of an area is unfortunate. But its not something one can do much about. Its just the ways things are. 

What capitalism does do is , left to its own devices, create disparities on wealth. These disparities are seen both in income and spatially ( that is in areas becoming polarised) Its also unstable system prone to crises. 

That is the bigger picture. Ur right behind the arguments about cocktail bars there is the serious reasons why this is happening.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was at a meeting about LJ on Thursday.
> Said I was concerned the way "consultation" was used.
> Specifically the consultation on the Brixton Central Masterplan. Where we are not told about NRs plans. That one officer had told me that we had signed up to this as people agreed that arches be improved.
> My point I said was the danger of attending Council consultation events is the way that the Council could interpret results. I wanted clarity about wording of docs. Also the Council to be clear about its preferred options at the outset. Rather than trying to persuade people at consultation events that a certain option would be best whilst appearing to be just trying to get our views.
> ...


I think attending consultations is a bit of a Catch 22 situation.

The way consultations are done at the moment, the risk is that you will turn up, voice your opinion, and then in the consultant's write up (and they do normally seem to be conducted by consultancy firms acting on behalf of the council) your contribution is ignored or voided by a gloss in favour of what the council wanted in the first place (usually for financial reasons).

On the other had if you don't attend, there is no way your voice will be heard.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Just look to the ones who are actually _discussing topics related to Brixton_ and the ones talking about whether I have a job or not, or attacking the fact that a disabled poster chooses to post multiple times in a row etc etc.



Let he who has not sinned ... and all that.


----------



## shifting gears (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Let he who has not sinned ... and all that.



Bollocks. It's a valid point - you just don't like it because you actively are on the side of the types of people who frequently (and justifiably) come under scrutiny for reducing the community of Brixton to a shell of its former self.


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 28, 2016)

woke up this morning at 0400 and smelt very strong plastic burning smell - looked outside and couldn't see for smoke. heard sirens in distance as well as helicopter for ages. sounded like a major incident. i'm halfway along CHL. does anyone know what it was?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

editor said:


> It's the same people doing the same shit every time in the Brixton forums. Always going for the personal digs rather than arguing the actual topic.


Ironically, this is of course a personal dig!


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> It's vitally important we all get Violent Panda's opinion on everything. Vitally important.



VP regularly has a lot of interesting viewpoints and experiences to share, and he's been here (and in Brixton) as long as anyone. Unlike the constant stream of vapid, tedious, snide, saying nothing shit that comes from you, alcopop, spammisery and elmpp.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

Y'know, we have plenty of posters across urban who have different perspectives and politics than the predominant outlook, yet they're part of the community here and are able to have a proper discussion and respect for others even when disagreement can at times get quite heated.

The Brixton forum in the last couple of years though has really become victim to a handful of posters that aren't even this, but just cheap point score, attack long-time posters, wear down Ed with nasty bile, and derail threads which document a time of massive social and economic change for this part of London. Have some fucking respect for the place some of you.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was at a meeting about LJ on Thursday.
> 
> Said I was concerned the way "consultation" was used.
> 
> ...



So glad you at least tried to bring up the issue of the 'distortion' of consultation data. I'm looking forward to reading the minutes of the meeting even though of course, those will be written by someone who may omit bits by mistake..

The Grove Adventure Playground is so stark an example of this that to be honest I've been scared to fully engage with it because I think I'll just get so angry that all I end up achieving is messing up my own little life for a few months whilst changing nothing at all.
But really glad you at least raised the question of that claim they made that "many people" said they were in favour of bulldozing the playground and replacing it with a block of flats.
Transparency  / honesty in how consultation is carried out and then how the results are presented would be a huge help but I suspect the culture of twisting the facts to fit the desired outcome is so deeply engrained that changing it would require some sort of massive overhaul of how things work.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 28, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> woke up this morning at 0400 and smelt very strong plastic burning smell - looked outside and couldn't see for smoke. heard sirens in distance as well as helicopter for ages. sounded like a major incident. i'm halfway along CHL. does anyone know what it was?



Not the first post I was expecting to do but....yes- huge house fire on E side of Northlands Street. Many fire engines etc. People walked to ambulances so hopefully nobody hurt. One poor guy in bare feet and wrapped in a sheet. Helicopter was there to light the back gardens I think.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

shifting gears said:


> Bollocks. It's a valid point - you just don't like it because you actively are on the side of the types of people who frequently (and justifiably) come under scrutiny for reducing the community of Brixton to a shell of its former self.



Hard to tell which was more predictable: the smear, or the invocation of 'community'.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Cold Harbour said:


> Not the first post I was expecting to do but....yes- huge house fire on E side of Northlands Street. Many fire engines etc. People walked to ambulances so hopefully nobody hurt. One poor guy in bare feet and wrapped in a sheet. Helicopter was there to light the back gardens I think.


The helicopters became part of my paranoid nightmares last night. Hope you're right and nobody hurt.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Y'know, we have plenty of posters across urban who have different perspectives and politics than the predominant outlook, yet they're part of the community here and are able to have a proper discussion and respect for others even when disagreement can at times get quite heated.
> 
> The Brixton forum in the last couple of years though has really become victim to a handful of posters that aren't even this, but just cheap point score, attack long-time posters, wear down Ed with nasty bile, and derail threads which document a time of massive social and economic change for this part of London. Have some fucking respect for the place some of you.



If you think that there was a halycon era when everything was sweetness and light then you should waste an afternoon and read some old threads from the Brixton forum.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

alcopop said:


> If you think that there was a halycon era when everything was sweetness and light then you should waste an afternoon and read some old threads from the Brixton forum.



That wasn't really what I said though. Robust discussion is part of this place (hey, I don't see you lot come over to the P&P forum much because you'd get pulled apart at times), but this shit that a few of you do now isn't even that. It's just tedious trolling of Ed and other long-time posters, and the whole thread usually of an important topic gets utterly derailed.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> The helicopters became part of my paranoid nightmares last night. Hope you're right and nobody hurt.


Doesn't sound like it was quite as minor, according to the Standard:
Five seriously injured after jumping from windows to escape house fire


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> That wasn't really what I said though. Robust discussion is part of this place (hey, I don't see you lot come over to the P&P forum much because you'd get pulled apart at times), but this shit that a few of you do now isn't even that. It's just tedious trolling of Ed and other long-time posters, and the whole thread usually of an important topic gets utterly derailed.



More easy arguments playing to the authority of 'long-time posters' or the supposed brilliance of the thought in whatever the P&P forum is. And then the classic trolling claim. 

What I see is a questioning of dubious assertions on the subject of change, gentrification and community - questioning which is met with sneers and smears.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I was at a meeting about LJ on Thursday.
> 
> Said I was concerned the way "consultation" was used.
> 
> ...



Our councillors and council officers are well aware that their "consultations" are invariably tick-box exercises on their part, engineered to produce the result that the council wants. What they don't like is *us* indicating that we're aware that it's all a sham.
I'm currently transcribing one and a half hours' worth of conversation with council officers and the councillor I previously mentioned. There are a few howlers, as well as a couple of things that would, I suspect, cause widespread disgust if I published the audio on-line. I'm very tempted to do so, purely on the basis of exposing the leprous scum for what they are.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I think attending consultations is a bit of a Catch 22 situation.
> 
> The way consultations are done at the moment, the risk is that you will turn up, voice your opinion, and then in the consultant's write up (and they do normally seem to be conducted by consultancy firms acting on behalf of the council) your contribution is ignored or voided by a gloss in favour of what the council wanted in the first place (usually for financial reasons).
> 
> On the other had if you don't attend, there is no way your voice will be heard.



Or - increasingly - they selectively cite you, divorcing your comment from the original context. here at Cressingham we've seen some of that.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Cold Harbour said:


> Doesn't sound like it was quite as minor, according to the Standard:
> Five seriously injured after jumping from windows to escape house fire


Arson as well. Shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Let he who has not sinned ... and all that.



It's "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". A phrase that *doesn't* mean what most Christians take it to mean.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> It's "let he who is without sin cast the first stone". A phrase that *doesn't* mean what most Christians take it to mean.



What do you think it means?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Ironically, this is of course a personal dig!



"Personal" implies "targeted at one person". He specifically didn't refer to a single person, but to a "group".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> What do you think it means?



According to my mate Chris (theologian), it means "Let G-d cast the first stone", as we're all supposedly born as sinners (doctrine of Original Sin), and only the Guy with the Beard a) wasn't born, and b) is without sin. That seems like a fairly good free-standing explanation to me, but he also tied it to the surrounding text, too.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> More easy arguments playing to the authority of 'long-time posters' or the supposed brilliance of the thought in whatever the P&P forum is. And then the classic trolling claim.
> 
> What I see is a questioning of dubious assertions on the subject of change, gentrification and community - questioning which is met with sneers and smears.



I don't know why you're defending that minority of idiots tbh - they seem utterly incapable of putting some decent opposing arguments about the socio-economic issues related to gentrification and capital, or the change that's happening. That's why they seem to spend most of their time just making sly digs and derailing. Unless there's some sort of guilt by association going on because they're your mates irl or something I really don't know.

FWIW, and it'll possibly sound condescending even though I don't mean it too, I've always thought you a really decent poster, and especially given that you (and rushy too) find yourself on the end of the firing line at times here because of your business interests, I think that says a lot and always felt you both offered a lot of constructive stuff to the place.

I don't know. I'll leave it there. But I think just a handful of posters are really fucking up this forum (not because of opinion difference, but because of attitude) and they'd have been banned over time if they'd tried it elsewhere on urban.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Hard to tell which was more predictable: the smear, or the invocation of 'community'.



Or your inane reply.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> So glad you at least tried to bring up the issue of the 'distortion' of consultation data. I'm looking forward to reading the minutes of the meeting even though of course, those will be written by someone who may omit bits by mistake..
> 
> The Grove Adventure Playground is so stark an example of this that to be honest I've been scared to fully engage with it because I think I'll just get so angry that all I end up achieving is messing up my own little life for a few months whilst changing nothing at all.
> But really glad you at least raised the question of that claim they made that "many people" said they were in favour of bulldozing the playground and replacing it with a block of flats.
> Transparency  / honesty in how consultation is carried out and then how the results are presented would be a huge help but I suspect the culture of twisting the facts to fit the desired outcome is so deeply engrained that changing it would require some sort of massive overhaul of how things work.



Consultation isn't about eliciting viewpoints, so honesty and transparency go out the window. Councils attempt to insulate themselves from claims of bias by employing consultants, but as they set the remit and pay the bill, most transactions are only a simulacrum of honesty - at best.
As for selective quotation in minutes, been there, seen that, upset councillors by calling attention to it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

alcopop said:


> If you think that there was a halycon era when everything was sweetness and light then you should waste an afternoon and read some old threads from the Brixton forum.



Argument was more - for want of a better word - honest back then, even during the period that hatboy was a moderator and took it upon himself to edit posts that he didn't agree with.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> More easy arguments playing to the authority of 'long-time posters' or the supposed brilliance of the thought in whatever the P&P forum is. And then the classic trolling claim.
> 
> What I see is a questioning of dubious assertions on the subject of change, gentrification and community - questioning which is met with sneers and smears.



But you *would* see that, wouldn't you? You're predisposed to.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> because of your business interests



Business interests?!


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Or your inane reply.



Brilliant.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Brilliant.



Not meant to be brilliant, merely a comment on the inanity of your reply, something you've reprised here.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Business interests?!



I thought you were a developer/had capital interests in the redevelopment/generation of Brixton? Apologies if not.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> But you *would* see that, wouldn't you? You're predisposed to.



Can you be sure you are not predisposed not to see it?


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> I thought you were a developer/had capital interests in the redevelopment/generation of Brixton? Apologies if not.



I do not.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Not meant to be brilliant, merely a comment on the inanity of your reply, something you've reprised here.



So, just a cheap jibe then. I see.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> What I see is a questioning of dubious assertions on the subject of change, gentrification and community - questioning which is met with sneers and smears.


If there was a golden era I missed it by a long way but anyhow, I'm totally up for the questioning of dubious assertions of all sorts, and I'm really interested in people taking a serious look at those words you list up there (gentrification , community etc) but slanging matches between posters and endless debates about the price of football versus cocktails is completely boring far as I can see.

Anecdata:
I met a lovely old bloke yesterday, whose lived in Brixton on and off since 1958 (born here Jamaican heritage) - he told me a really mixed bunch of 'once upon a time in Brixton' stories, not all positive by a long way - and his response when I asked him how he feels about the changes now was not simple at all, he said he hates the term 'social cleansing' which he's hearing bandied about, and he singled out the NR development of the arches and a few other specific things that he's not happy with at all but also picked out positives.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> I do not.



Fair enough then, that's me put straight. I stand by everything else I've written though.

Anyway, have a good afternoon.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2016)

We tried the newish pizza place Mamma Dough today. It was quite good - on a par with Pizzeria Pellone in Herne Hill but slightly different in that the bases are thinner and crispier. It's a little bit more expensive as well - £40 including service for two pizzas, a glass of wine, a (craft) beer and two lattes.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> We tried the newish pizza place Mamma Dough today. It was quite good - on a par with Pizzeria Pellone in Herne Hill but slightly different in that the bases are thinner and crispier. It's a little bit more expensive as well - £40 including service for two pizzas, a glass of wine, a (craft) beer and two lattes.


Yeah I've been there, really good place I thought.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Yeah I've been there, really good place I thought.


They do a starter in there called a burratina which I loved, it's basically just a funny shaped lump of mozarella on a plate but it's great.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Can you be sure you are not predisposed not to see it?



No, but I don't pretend to be neutral, and am open about my distaste for the sort of property speculation and _rentier_ism that is rapidly changing local demographics.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> So, just a cheap jibe then. I see.



Of course. Just as much as your own inane whine was.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Inane whining by the glass , it's the future.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Of course. Just as much as your own inane whine was.



Thank you for demonstrating my original point.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> No, but I don't pretend to be neutral, and am open about my distaste for the sort of property speculation and _rentier_ism that is rapidly changing local demographics.



I have consistently called here for  landlordery to be much more heavily taxed. The abolition of mortgage interest relief for starters.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> They do a starter in there called a burratina which I loved, it's basically just a funny shaped lump of mozarella on a plate but it's great.


I saw someone eating it and it looked bloody lovely.  It's the extra-deluxe mozzarella which is burrata, no?


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I saw someone eating it and it looked bloody lovely.  It's the extra-deluxe mozzarella which is burrata, no?


Don't really know what exactly it is but can confirm it's bloody lovely though, it's like a really posh mozzarella consistency on the outside and then a squidgy creamy thing going on inside.


----------



## Ms T (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Don't really know what exactly it is but can confirm it's bloody lovely though, it's like a really posh mozzarella consistency on the outside and then a squidgy creamy thing going on inside.



Burrata - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You can get it in Wild Caper sometimes.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Don't really know what exactly it is but can confirm it's bloody lovely though, it's like a really posh mozzarella consistency on the outside and then a squidgy creamy thing going on inside.


I'm fairly sure that posh  mozzarella is frowned on in these parts.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I'm fairly sure that posh  mozzarella is frowned on in these parts.


Yes, I know. I'm putting my hand up as a mozzarella eater which is dangerous when engaged in trench warfare. But it's true & also in aid of pointing out that maybe there aren't just "2 camps" here locked in eternal enmity sniping at eachother about eating the Wrong Food, like someone suggested earlier.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Let he who has not sinned ... and all that.


This thread is about Coldharbour Lane. If you have nothing to add to that subject, leave.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> Y'know, we have plenty of posters across urban who have different perspectives and politics than the predominant outlook, yet they're part of the community here and are able to have a proper discussion and respect for others even when disagreement can at times get quite heated.
> 
> The Brixton forum in the last couple of years though has really become victim to a handful of posters that aren't even this, but just cheap point score, attack long-time posters, wear down Ed with nasty bile, and derail threads which document a time of massive social and economic change for this part of London. Have some fucking respect for the place some of you.


Spot on. There's important things happening and I'm fucked off seeing these threads turn into the usual pointless smear/belittle/attack-o-thons.


alcopop said:


> I'm fairly sure that posh  mozzarella is frowned on in these parts.


Case in point.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

editor said:


> This thread is about Coldharbour Lane. If you have nothing to add to that subject, leave.



Feel free to mutually ignore, or ban.


----------



## Harbourite (Feb 28, 2016)

Cold Harbour said:


> Doesn't sound like it was quite as minor, according to the Standard:
> Five seriously injured after jumping from windows to escape house fire


thanks


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Feel free to mutually ignore, or ban.


Why would you bother posting that? Why not just go stand on coldharbour lane and start shouting 'come on then' at passersby instead. very odd.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> More easy arguments playing to the authority of 'long-time posters' or the supposed brilliance of the thought in whatever the P&P forum is. And then the classic trolling claim.
> 
> What I see is a questioning of dubious assertions on the subject of change, gentrification and community - questioning which is met with sneers and smears.



And you are sneering at the P&P forum. 

Ive learnt a lot from that forum even though I dont post up there much.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Why would you bother posting that? Why not just go stand on coldharbour lane and start shouting 'come on then' at passersby instead. very odd.



Why would you bother posting that?


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Why would you bother posting that?


" 

(this could go on for weeks)


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes, I know. I'm putting my hand up as a mozzarella eater which is dangerous when engaged in trench warfare. But it's true & also in aid of pointing out that maybe there aren't just "2 camps" here locked in eternal enmity sniping at eachother about eating the Wrong Food, like someone suggested earlier.


Just to let you know I was not trying to usually pointless smear/belittle/attack-o-thon you.

Was just being light hearted.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Just to let you know I was not trying to usually pointless smear/belittle/attack-o-thon you.
> 
> Was just being light hearted.


Ye well there's no room for that sort of thing here, expensive foreign cheese is a seriously contentious issue so get back in your trench.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2016)

stethoscope said:


> I don't know why you're defending that minority of idiots tbh - they seem utterly incapable of putting some decent opposing arguments about the socio-economic issues related to gentrification and capital, or the change that's happening. That's why they seem to spend most of their time just making sly digs and derailing. Unless there's some sort of guilt by association going on because they're your mates irl or something I really don't know.



The reason why Brixton forum has changed is that a lot of the old posters have been pushed out of Brixton and no longer post up here.

The social- economic basis of this section of U75 has changed. As an infrequent poster here pointed out to me recently.

Issues like that arches- which imo is straightforward case- get argued about here in way that I do not experience when I talk to locals off the boards. Where its outright opposition to what NR are doing and Councils luke warm "support" of the arches.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Ye well there's no room for that sort of thing here, expensive foreign cheese is a seriously contentious issue so get back in your trench.


I usually only eat economy mouse cheese made by people who can trace their Brixton ancestors back 10,000 years


----------



## alcopop (Feb 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The reason why Brixton forum has changed is that a lot of the old posters have been pushed out of Brixton and no longer post up here.
> 
> The social- economic basis of this section of U75 has changed. As an infrequent poster here pointed out to me recently.
> 
> Issues like that arches- which imo is straightforward case- get argued about here in way that I do not experience when I talk to locals off the boards. Where its outright opposition to what NR are doing and Councils lack of luke warm support of the arches.


A lot of the posters who I remember as being very active seem to have  been  banned.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Feel free to mutually ignore, or ban.


Or why not do something really crazy like talk about Coldharbour Lane, given that this is a thread about Coldharbour Lane. I live here. It's important to me. I don't give a shit about all the pathetic sniping and sneery point scoring.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The reason why Brixton forum has changed is that a lot of the old posters have been pushed out of Brixton and no longer post up here.
> 
> The social- economic basis of this section of U75 has changed. As an infrequent poster here pointed out to me recently.
> 
> Issues like that arches- which imo is straightforward case- get argued about here in way that I do not experience when I talk to locals off the boards. Where its outright opposition to what NR are doing and Councils luke warm "support" of the arches.


That's definitely noticeable. The lack of solidarity you might expect on what would appear to be really obvious cases needing community support is quite depressing. It seems that some people would rather defend the prices of some posh cocktail bar than support long term traders fighting for their livelihoods.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

I suspect that some of the stuff that gets said here is simple kneejerk contrarianism (you're all saying that so screw you I'll say this etc).
But maybe some people are going out of their way to be a bit obnoxious so that they can build up a sort of defence to feeling at all uncomfortable whilst for instance downing cocktails opposite the barrier block:
Maybe I'm a silly snowflake but the thought of doing that is just grim, it would be no fun at all, because the inequality is so in your face. I'm not a cocktail person anyway but it would take some serious wilful blindness to be totally untroubled by the context in which you're sipping your sex on the beach. Don't know if anywhere else in London is undergoing change quite as fast and as brutally as right here so its bound to be emotive defensive stuff, and not just for those who feel excluded but possibly for the 'usurpers' as well?


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2016)

I'm confused Bimble.  First you say this (which I agree with):



bimble said:


> endless debates about the price of football versus cocktails is completely boring far as I can see.



But then you say this:



bimble said:


> But maybe some people are going out of their way to be a bit obnoxious so that they can build up a sort of defence to feeling at all uncomfortable whilst for instance downing cocktails opposite the barrier block:
> Maybe I'm a silly snowflake but the thought of doing that is just grim, it would be no fun at all, because the inequality is so in your face. I'm not a cocktail person anyway but it would take some serious wilful blindness to be totally untroubled by the context in which you're sipping your sex on the beach. Don't know if anywhere else in London is undergoing change quite as fast and as brutally as right here so its bound to be emotive defensive stuff, and not just for those who feel excluded but possibly for the 'usurpers' as well?



Which is fairly offensive if you think about it - you are suggesting that those of us that like drinking cocktails are wilfully blind to inequality. And yet eating posh Italian cheese is apparently OK? But - oh dear  - we are back then to the endless debate comparing one thing that people like to do with their spare cash with another - which is completely boring as you say.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Winot said:


> I'm confused Bimble.  First you say this (which I agree with):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, of course cheese is not morally superior to cocktails, it's the same thing (just tastier).

My point was not about cheese being better than cocktails though.. I was trying to suggest a possible psychological explanation for why the defensiveness and consequent toxic aggression / nastiness in these local threads might exist on 'both sides of the debate', as a way of not having to think about the glaring injustice of it whilst you're tucking in to your cheese / cocktail. Maybe it was a bit of a stretch though, don't know.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

Winot said:


> I'm confused Bimble.  First you say this (which I agree with):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The well off supping expensive cocktails while overlooking one of the most deprived estates in London highlights the glaring and growing inequality that is happening in this particular part of Brixton.

It raises some important questions, and it's not just about people spending their 'spare cash' either.


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

Cop cars on CHL last night. The centre of town is insanely busy these days and full of some remarkably drunk people.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yep, of course cheese is not morally superior to cocktails, it's the same thing really (just tastier).
> 
> My point was not about that though.. I was trying to suggest a possible reason why the defensiveness and consequent toxic aggression / nastiness in these local threads might exist on both 'sides' for different reasons. Maybe it was a bit of a stretch though, don't know.


But were you totally untroubled by the context in which you were munching on your £5.50 ball of burrata cheese (as an indulgent precursor to your specialty pizza, no doubt, and washed back with something tasty?) If not, why not? Why did it not feel grim?

A lot of the toxicity and hostility derives from people feeling aggrieved at being painted as insufferably nasty, selfish or depraved by quite blatant hypocrites. Have a read about the narcissism of small differences. That's my guess anyway. But what would I know? I'm just a silly snowflake.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 28, 2016)

lol


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2016)

The old bookies opposite the Barrier Block has been empty for some time now, while the closed shop a few doors down has got a rather swanky looking exterior...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

editor said:


> That's definitely noticeable. The lack of solidarity you might expect on what would appear to be really obvious cases needing community support is quite depressing. It seems that some people would rather defend the prices of some posh cocktail bar than support long term traders fighting for their livelihoods.



Unfortunately, there's an assumption underlying a lot of what's happening to Brixton of "if you can't stand the heat, get out of the kitchen". It's a perspective that divorces social value - the utility to the broad local community of a shop catering mainly to local needs - from economic value, and gives us those who say "well, landlords are just charging market prices, they'd be stupid not to".


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Rushy said:


> But were you totally untroubled by the context in which you were munching on your £5.50 ball of burrata cheese (as an indulgent precursor to your specialty pizza, no doubt, and washed back with something tasty?) If not, why not? Why did it not feel grim?
> 
> A lot of the toxicity and hostility derives from people feeling aggrieved at being painted as insufferably nasty, selfish or depraved by quite blatant hypocrites. Have a read about the narcissism of small differences. That's my guess anyway. But what would I know? I'm just a silly snowflake.



oh shit Rushy, I hope you haven't just got banned for challenging me and my cheese because I'm not offended one bit. Hope you've done something really offensive elsewhere.

I had a window seat near the door whilst eating my expensive delicious cheese in Mamma Doughs, and that woman who sometimes asks for change on CHL was just to the left of me on the other side of the glass. I loved that cheese but yeah, it felt grim. That doesn't mean I won't have the cheese again but for me there was an aftertaste if you know what I mean. It's not about that though - that's the whole point of me coming out as a cheese-munching person who has serious concerns about what is happening in my immediate environment.
What I think you're basically saying there I totally agree with: "A lot of the toxicity and hostility derives from people feeling aggrieved at being painted as insufferably nasty, selfish or depraved": that's what I was trying to get at, the idea that the defensiveness works both ways, people are sort of driven into the trenches by this sort of stupid "there are two camps" thinking.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> I suspect that some of the stuff that gets said here is simple kneejerk contrarianism (you're all saying that so screw you I'll say this etc).



In my experience, the only posters engaging in "kneejerk contrarianism" are doing so not as some kind of inchoate opposing reaction to a stimulus, but because they have an investment - be that social, economic or intellectual - and are defending it.



> But maybe some people are going out of their way to be a bit obnoxious so that they can build up a sort of defence to feeling at all uncomfortable whilst for instance downing cocktails opposite the barrier block:
> Maybe I'm a silly snowflake but the thought of doing that is just grim, it would be no fun at all, because the inequality is so in your face. I'm not a cocktail person anyway but it would take some serious wilful blindness to be totally untroubled by the context in which you're sipping your sex on the beach.



I think you're missing a supremely important point: Some of those sippers are there entirely to *experience* the context of which you speak. They're _flaneurs_, wafting through the city vicariously experiencing a version of "real life" that's divorced from their own. Others of those sippers simply don't give a shit about the context or the _locale_, except as a site for their revels.  



> Don't know if anywhere else in London is undergoing change quite as fast and as brutally as right here so its bound to be emotive defensive stuff, and not just for those who feel excluded but possibly for the 'usurpers' as well?



Of course.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 28, 2016)

Winot said:


> I'm confused Bimble.  First you say this (which I agree with):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's suggesting that *some* of those that like drinking cocktails in such an environment, are blind to it. I think she's wrong. I think that all see the inequality, but that some don't care.


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I think you're missing a supremely important point: Some of those sippers are there entirely to *experience* the context of which you speak. They're _flaneurs_, wafting through the city vicariously experiencing a version of "real life" that's divorced from their own. Others of those sippers simply don't give a shit about the context or the _locale_, except as a site for their revels.


Yes. I think I'm ignoring that on purpose instead of just missing it because it makes me feel a bit sick to admit that you're right. You're saying that a lot of the popularity of Brixton as a tourist destination / wild night out is a sort of vicarious thrill / poverty tourism?


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> oh shit Rushy, I hope you haven't just got banned for challenging me and my cheese because I'm not offended one bit. Hope you've done something really offensive elsewhere.



Hopefully it's a big mistake and a mod will be along to correct it in a while.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> oh shit Rushy, I hope you haven't just got banned for challenging me and my cheese because I'm not offended one bit. Hope you've done something really offensive elsewhere.



A permanent ban for "rules violation". Judging by Rushy's post history, it looks like he didn't do something really offensive elsewhere


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

editor said:


> Or why not do something really crazy like talk about Coldharbour Lane - I don't give a shit about all the pathetic sniping and sneery point scoring.



I'd love to. It was just that today I have been accused of:

cheerleading the destruction of Brixton's 'community'; 

of being a developer; 

of being 'predisposed' to misreading the local situation; 

of being inane; 

of misreading scripture; 

and of be(hav?)ing, er, odd(ly)!


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

leanderman said:


> and of be(hav?)ing, er, odd(ly)!



Pointless excessive punctuation should be a bannable offence. 
But come on, "Feel free to mutually ignore, or ban" was a bit of an odd thing to say kind of out of the blue on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 28, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> According to my mate Chris (theologian), it means "Let G-d cast the first stone", as we're all supposedly born as sinners (doctrine of Original Sin), and only the Guy with the Beard a) wasn't born, and b) is without sin. That seems like a fairly good free-standing explanation to me, but he also tied it to the surrounding text, too.



Interesting - but I'll stick to the authoritative, traditional, and obvious, message of forgiveness (and don't do it again).


----------



## bimble (Feb 28, 2016)

Whilst we're on the theology tip. .
I met a defrocked priest recently told me a really good thing:
You know that bit in the new testament that goes 'it's harder for a rich man to get to heaven than for a camel to pass through the eye of a needle'?
So he told me that 'the needle' was the name of one of the gates into the walled city of Jerusalem, back in the day, and that the way to get through it was to unburden your camel because the entrance was narrow and low. You could presumably load him up again on the other side if you wanted but you might realise that you didn't really need all that stuff you were carrying. This is totally unrelated to cheese or to coldharbour lane, sorry.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 28, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The reason why Brixton forum has changed is that a lot of the old posters have been pushed out of Brixton and no longer post up



I don't think that is the only or even the main reason.

Further comment would earn me a ban.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 28, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes. I think I'm ignoring that on purpose instead of just missing it because it makes me feel a bit sick to admit that you're right. You're saying that a lot of the popularity of Brixton as a tourist destination / wild night out is a sort of vicarious thrill / poverty tourism?




That's been the case, to some extent, for many years.

Arguably, more so in the past than now.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> I suspect that some of the stuff that gets said here is simple kneejerk contrarianism (you're all saying that so screw you I'll say this etc).
> But maybe some people are going out of their way to be a bit obnoxious so that they can build up a sort of defence to feeling at all uncomfortable whilst for instance downing cocktails opposite the barrier block:
> Maybe I'm a silly snowflake but the thought of doing that is just grim, it would be no fun at all, because the inequality is so in your face. I'm not a cocktail person anyway but it would take some serious wilful blindness to be totally untroubled by the context in which you're sipping your sex on the beach. Don't know if anywhere else in London is undergoing change quite as fast and as brutally as right here so its bound to be emotive defensive stuff, and not just for those who feel excluded but possibly for the 'usurpers' as well?



This reminded me of the sociologist Goffman idea of "civil inattention".

Heard it on the thinking aloud radio programme.

Unlike the past when people lived in small groups, for example in villages, we now live in mass societies.

Goffman put forward the idea of civil inattention to explain how people in mass societies deal with with this change.



> A norm of mass market societies which requires one carefully avoid interaction with other's physically present. If the others are part of a social base, then civility would be required; if others are nonpersons, then one can be uncivilly inattentive, i.e., one can stare, push, look through, speak through or talk about others in that presence.





> Through this simple interactional ritual we “do modernity.” Is this everyday micro-ceremony emblematic of our modern urban way of life? Are these anonymous encounters with countless others in public places somehow unique to modern cosmopolitan societies? Perhaps like Georg Simmel's “blasé attitude” they reveal our detachment from the world, display the impersonal nature of our societies and are indicative of the over-stimulation of crowds.



I would say that on one level many would be troubled by what they see. I would not say its necessarily wilful blindness. Psychologically it can all be to much to take. "Civil inattention" is not necessarily nasty its a way of dealing with mass society.

It can work the other way. Was chatting to colleague about how going around Mayfair does my head in sometimes. He told me that way madness lies and you have to forget about it sometimes.

I do think your are right about the emotive defensive idea in certain cases.

Maybe living in mass societies requires a certain level of callousness. Even if its presented in a civil way.

Occasionally this breaks down. As seen in the last riots. This is what can happen to societies where a lid is kept on inequality. The return of the repressed in Freudian terms. Cities are in a sense living organisms in a way. We like to think of ourselves as independent entities but we are social animals. Freud saw how this was a conflict in humans they could not solve. Marx would disagree.


----------



## bimble (Feb 29, 2016)

I might delete this in the morning but .. Domino club on a Sunday night is better than any church for upliftment of the spirit.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

The ad hoc seating/table located in the Barrier Block underpass continues to change its arrangements almost every day. This silver topped table was a new addition.


----------



## bimble (Feb 29, 2016)

The day when domino club closes and becomes flats and or a cheese emporium is the day when the fat lady sings.


----------



## bimble (Feb 29, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This reminded me of the sociologist Goffman idea of "civil inattention".
> 
> Heard it on the thinking aloud radio programme.
> 
> ...



Yes to all of that except lets please try to leave Freud out of it. I think everything in the world would be better without him having existed and written his ridiculously catchy theories but that's a whole different thread.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

If I've read it right, it appears that number 342 (opposite the Barrier Block) is going to be a new branch of a super trendy hair salon run by this East London based gentleman.









> The fashion driven hairdressing brand: Dalston/Clapton. Raw and luxurious, we're East London's independent boutique salon.
> Blue tit


I don't think he'll be getting many customers from the estate opposite.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> The day when domino club closes and becomes flats and or a cheese emporium is the day when the fat lady sings.


Judging by the way that the nearby strip is being turned into the East Village/Nu-Dalston, I don't think that dark day will be far away


----------



## alcopop (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> I don't think he'll be getting many customers from the estate opposite.


but he might be able to employ someone from that estate!


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> but he might be able to employ someone from that estate!


A low paid cleaner, perhaps?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

I wonder what a 'raw and luxurious' haircut looks like.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> If I've read it right, it appears that number 342 (opposite the Barrier Block) is going to be a new branch of a super trendy hair salon run by this East London based gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's Carlos going to do then?
Or do you think the parade will get like "Phone City" on Brixton Road?

P.S. It's a pity they've got rid of George Fell's holy Sri Lankan elephant parade mural from the back wall.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> A low paid cleaner, perhaps?


But a job is a job perhaps?


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What's Carlos going to do then?
> Or do you think the parade will get like "Phone City" on Brixton Road?


I think it's going to turn into a mix of the Village (cocktails/expensive food) and Pop Brixton (entrepreneurs).


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> But a job is a job perhaps?


Yes. Get the poor people to service the rich. Right opposite their estates. That's assuming this place will even give anyone from the estate a decent, well paid job, which I doubt.


----------



## irf520 (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> If I've read it right, it appears that number 342 (opposite the Barrier Block) is going to be a new branch of a super trendy hair salon run by this East London based gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You never know. Maybe barrier block will get the Aragon Tower treatment. No riverside view though. But I'm sure they could get some trendy fuckers to pay through the nose to live there.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. Get the poor people to service the rich. Right opposite their estates. That's assuming this place will even give anyone from the estate a decent, well paid job, which I doubt.



Cheer up! They might. You're always so gloomy


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Cheer up! They might. You're always so gloomy


Perhaps you could cheer me up and tell me how many people from the estate have got well paid jobs in the cocktail bar and pizza place?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> Yes. I think I'm ignoring that on purpose instead of just missing it because it makes me feel a bit sick to admit that you're right. You're saying that a lot of the popularity of Brixton as a tourist destination / wild night out is a sort of vicarious thrill / poverty tourism?



Not "a lot", but some, and in a different way to the preceding decades, where the "tourism "was mostly centred around the local drugs trade. While there was always a thrill-seeking element to that, it was instrumental thrill-seeking, with a possible cost attached. What happens now, happens in an environment far more insulated from consequence than the environment the drug tourists entered.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> If I've read it right, it appears that number 342 (opposite the Barrier Block) is going to be a new branch of a super trendy hair salon run by this East London based gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What does he fucking look like? Poundshop Salvador Dali!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. Get the poor people to service the rich. Right opposite their estates. That's assuming this place will even give anyone from the estate a decent, well paid job, which I doubt.



It's certainly the case that businesses that have moved here only tend currently to employ locals in lower-grade positions. I'm sure some Urbanites will argue that this merely means that said locals haven't yet had the chance to climb the greasy pole of promotion, but service sector hierarchies tend to be pretty flat at the bottom, anyway.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

I imagine the Blue Peacock hairdressers that just opened up are going to be well pissed off with this super trendy place opening up two or three doors down. Mind you, if we thought they were expensive, God knows what this new hipster-tastic lot are going to charge.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> If I've read it right, it appears that number 342 (opposite the Barrier Block) is going to be a new branch of a super trendy hair salon run by this East London based gentleman.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The planning application aroused my curiosity. 

One pdf is called "Philosophy". First time Ive seen that in a planning application. 

The " Blue Tit Philosophy"- I kid you not- is about how this is a "lifestyle brand" . How the. "salons" are" inspiring places to spend time in."

What a load of bollox.

See they started out in Dalston. Another area thats going upmarket.


----------



## bimble (Feb 29, 2016)

This Perry Patraszewski, he seems to be (or have been) the founder of something called 'Rock Solid Game' ltd which offers "honest and genuine London PUA bootcamps " 
I'm not going to link to the disgustingness of the website which googling his name just led me to but, it is definitely the same bloke, according to his linkedin thing.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> I imagine the Blue Peacock hairdressers that just opened up are going to be well pissed off with this super trendy place opening up two or three doors down. Mind you, if we thought they were expensive, God knows what this new hipster-tastic lot are going to charge.


Competition is good! Will drive down prices!


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> This Perry Patraszewski, he seems to be (or have been) the founder of something called 'Rock Solid Game' ltd which offers "honest and genuine London PUA bootcamps "
> I'm not going to link to the disgustingness of the website which googling his name just led me to but, it is definitely the same bloke, according to his linkedin thing.


Is it this vile shit?


> You want to know how to walk up to beautiful people and make them want you.
> You want success and choice with women.
> Welcome to Rock Solid Game.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Competition is good! Will drive down prices!


So have the prices been tumbling all over Brixton with all these new bars and restaurants opening up?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> This Perry Patraszewski, he seems to be (or have been) the founder of something called 'Rock Solid Game' ltd which offers "honest and genuine London PUA bootcamps "
> I'm not going to link to the disgustingness of the website which googling his name just led me to but, it is definitely the same bloke, according to his linkedin thing.



probably sufficient grounds for a demonstration 



ViolentPanda said:


> What does he fucking look like? Poundshop Salvador Dali!



Panda dahling, cant you see he has wittily and ironically reinterpretted the classic poverty pudding bowl style of the working classes......... a uniquely edgy  fashion statement _but obvs kept the moustchio to maintain  hipster cred_
..........


----------



## irf520 (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> This Perry Patraszewski, he seems to be (or have been) the founder of something called 'Rock Solid Game' ltd which offers "honest and genuine London PUA bootcamps "
> I'm not going to link to the disgustingness of the website which googling his name just led me to but, it is definitely the same bloke, according to his linkedin thing.



I wouldn't have put hairdresser at the top of the list of vocations for a PUA. Oh well. Maybe the ladies go wild for the carefully coiffured facial hair?


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 29, 2016)

> God knows what this new hipster-tastic lot are going to charge.



dalston prices............


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Competition is good! Will drive down prices!



Because market economics have such a history of working well!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

irf520 said:


> I wouldn't have put hairdresser at the top of the list of vocations for a PUA. Oh well. Maybe the ladies go wild for the carefully coiffured facial hair?



The wanker obviously watched "Shampoo" during his formative years.


----------



## bimble (Feb 29, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> The wanker obviously watched "Shampoo" during his formative years.


I'm not usually the violent type but this bloke seems to warrant a brick-through-window welcome, not because of the moustache because of his other business.


----------



## alcopop (Feb 29, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Because market economics have such a history of working well!!


And they have haven't they!
Better than the alternatives anyway


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> And they have haven't they!
> Better than the alternatives anyway



Ah, the eternal cry of economists (armchair and academic) who have no sense of historical perspective!
Market economics *don't* work. That much is obvious. 2008 should have taught even the most economically-ignorant person that much.
And what alternatives? Look to the post-war consensus under the Bretton Woods system - that worked better than neoliberalism, and with fewer global crashes.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> I'm not usually the violent type but this bloke seems to warrant a brick-through-window welcome, not because of the moustache because of his other business.



The moustache is just the icing on the brick-worthy cake, frankly.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2016)

I think I've missed the point here.

Is it alleged that this guy apparently running an Art Deco hairdresser/model agency (Blue Tit) in Dalston is muscling in on our own newly arrived and terribly green Art Deco Carlos aka Blue Peacock?

Or is it alleged that Mr Blue tit is in some way operating a franchise in newly arrived American rough and sexist pick-up women stakes?

In which case it seems a very odd mix. Normally hairdressers are gay aren't they?


----------



## alcopop (Feb 29, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ah, the eternal cry of economists (armchair and academic) who have no sense of historical perspective!
> Market economics *don't* work. That much is obvious. 2008 should have taught even the most economically-ignorant person that much.
> And what alternatives? Look to the post-war consensus under the Bretton Woods system - that worked better than neoliberalism, and with fewer global crashes.


Marxism, fuck yeah!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 29, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Marxism, fuck yeah!



Nothing to do with Marxism.


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Normally hairdressers are gay aren't they?


Bit disappointing to hear you lob around such a stereotype. Some are, some aren't.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 29, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> The moustache is just the icing on the brick-worthy cake, frankly.


 
A gentrifier
A sponsor of misogynistic rubbish
A man with a gratuitously stupid coiffure

Citizens, those are your three strikes, right there.


----------



## leanderman (Feb 29, 2016)

Mrs Leanderman uses LoveHair in Acre Lane, which is cheaper and apparently very friendly.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Bit disappointing to hear you lob around such a stereotype. Some are, some aren't.


On yahoo answers "What percentage of male hairdressers are gay?"
Yields: 110%, 100%, 100%, many many many, a lot

and this rather charming discursive answer which might suit you better:
"my ex boyfriend was one, I would say allot, the makup, hairstyle industry just have allot more gays because for some reason allot of Gays love cutting hair and doing makeup more than str8 men. But allot of gays do other things as well, for example I could never cut hair or do make up I like working outdoors i grew up on a farm, now I work in banking, so to each there own"

So even though I am apparently falling victim to stereotyping, a "random sample" of respondents on Yahoo do not disagree!


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2016)

CH1 said:


> On yahoo answers "What percentage of male hairdressers are gay?"
> Yields: 110%, 100%, 100%, many many many, a lot


Yahoo Answers. Really?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 29, 2016)

Jesus fucking christ....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 29, 2016)

How the fuck is a person doing the stereotyping 'falling victim to stereotyping'?

What a thick cunt.


----------



## bimble (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> but he might be able to employ someone from that estate!


He might, but only as a trainee hair-sweeper, the Brixton 'team' are coming in straight from an edgy brick wall in Shoreditch:

Anyway, the planning application should've have been turned down simply on the grounds that it's wrong to have a blue tit and a blue peacock a few doors away from each other.


----------



## LadyV (Mar 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> We tried the newish pizza place Mamma Dough today. It was quite good - on a par with Pizzeria Pellone in Herne Hill but slightly different in that the bases are thinner and crispier. It's a little bit more expensive as well - £40 including service for two pizzas, a glass of wine, a (craft) beer and two lattes.


They do takeout which is good and reasonably priced too, they were really quick as well unlike Franco Manca who take forever!


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> We tried the newish pizza place Mamma Dough today. It was quite good - on a par with Pizzeria Pellone in Herne Hill but slightly different in that the bases are thinner and crispier. It's a little bit more expensive as well - £40 including service for two pizzas, a glass of wine, a (craft) beer and two lattes.


I paid £11 for a takeaway veggie pizza and felt well and truly ripped off. I asked the guy for a recommendation and was so taken back by the 'special' price I just accepted it (it's a bit embarrassing to say, oh no I can't afford that). Last time I'll be going there. Fuck paying £11 for a takeaway pizza.

Their average pizza price is around £9.50, so I'm not sure I'd call them affordable.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I paid £11 for a takeaway veggie pizza and felt well and truly ripped off. I asked the guy for a recommendation and was so taken back by the 'special' price I just accepted it (it's a bit embarrassing to say, oh no I can't afford that). Last time I'll be going there. Fuck paying £11 for a takeaway pizza.
> 
> Their average pizza price is around £9.50, so I'm not sure I'd call them affordable.


How many inches was it (fnar fnar!)?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

T & P said:


> How many inches was it (fnar fnar!)?


I didn't measure it but it was a decent enough size, but I still think £11 for a takeaway pizza is too much, especially given the location. More loaded posters may of course disagree.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> I didn't measure it but it was a decent enough size, but I still think £11 for a takeaway pizza is too much, especially given the location. More loaded posters may of course disagree.


Well, I don't know how big they are, but Dominos are selling pizzas for collection for up £18.99, and even a humble cheese and tomato with no extra toppings for £12.99. So £11 sounds pretty reasonable and depending on the size difference, it might actually have been a bargain. And in all likelihood about fifty times better than Dominos.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Mar 1, 2016)

leanderman said:


> Mrs Leanderman uses LoveHair in Acre Lane, which is cheaper and apparently very friendly.


They are the best.  Jane went to Australia for 8 years and I had terrible haircuts in the meantime.  An absolute character too.  She was at Atlantics before she left for Oz so some may remember her from there.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well, I don't know how big they are, but Dominos are selling pizzas for collection for up £18.99, and even a humble cheese and tomato with no extra toppings for £12.99. So depending on the size of yours, it might actually have been a bargain. And in all likelihood about fifty times better than Dominos.


This may surprise you, but I have eaten a fair few pizzas from many outlets around Brixton and elsewhere - both independent and chain - so I think I'm pretty well placed to decide for myself what constitutes good value. Your attitude seems seems rather patronising to be honest, like I can't possibly understand what makes for a good value pizza.

I really don't need your help in this matter thanks, and I have absolutely no idea why you're bringing up Domino's either. FYI, their £18.99 offering is a huge 13.5" Pizza  and comes with side dish, dessert and a 1.25L drink. It may well taste horrible, but it's totally irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

T & P said:


> Well, I don't know how big they are, but Dominos are selling pizzas for collection for up £18.99, and even a humble cheese and tomato with no extra toppings for £12.99. So £11 sounds pretty reasonable and depending on the size difference, it might actually have been a bargain. And in all likelihood about fifty times better than Dominos.


Mamma dough do a basic cheese and tomato for £8 which isn't bad at all.


----------



## MrM (Mar 1, 2016)

FWIW I looked in the window and thought 'here we go, usual bare-brick hipster scene, let's see if the prices make me laugh/cry'.

Margherita: £6

To me that's towards the affordable end, especially if you're talking about a sour-dough, wood-fired set-up.

I'd certainly baulk at £11 a pizza, though. There doesn't seem to be any veggie pizza on their menu at more than 8.5 (euch) so seems your guy was doing you no favours. What made it 'special'? Choice of 'herb'? Sprinklings of gold leaf?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

MrM said:


> FWIW I looked in the window and thought 'here we go, usual bare-brick hipster scene, let's see if the prices make me laugh/cry'.
> 
> Margherita: £6
> 
> ...


That's the only pizza at the price, although the "£6/8" listing suggests that the cheaper offering may be smaller.

But the point I made was that I think it's expensive for the area. Franca Manco offers far better value, IMO. £11 for a pretty average veggie pizza feels a bit of  rip.


----------



## T & P (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> This may surprise you, but I have eaten a fair few pizzas from many outlets around Brixton and elsewhere - both independent and chain - so I think I'm pretty well placed to decide for myself what constitutes good value. Your attitude seems seems rather patronising to be honest, like I can't possibly understand what makes for a good value pizza.
> 
> I really don't need your help in this matter thanks, and I have absolutely no idea why you're bringing up Domino's either. FYI, their £18.99 offering is a huge 13.5" Pizza  and comes with side dish, dessert and a 1.25L drink. It may well taste horrible, but it's totally irrelevant to the discussion.



I've no idea why in the name of fuck you're getting so defensive, but i can assure you there is no reason to, and that no patronising has taken place. Juss trying to have a discussion- quite amicable and chilled out, I'd thought- about the relative value for money of a local business. Aren't I allowed to have a different opinion, or to express my to cents' worth?

As to 'why bring up Dominos', what kind of business would you expect me to bring up for comparison when discussing whether a pizza place offers good value for money? A tire fitting joint?  Aren't Dominos a take away pizza place?

Jeez...


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> That's the only pizza at the price, although the "£6/8" listing suggests that the cheaper offering may be smaller.
> 
> But the point I made was that I think it's expensive for the area. Franca Manco offers far better value, IMO. £11 for a pretty average veggie pizza feels a bit of  rip.



Franco mancas are a bit too thin for me.

Fyi their cheese  and  tomato is 5.90

What vegetables were on this Pizza? Maybe they were expensive ones?


----------



## LadyV (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Franco mancas are a bit too thin for me.
> 
> Fyi their cheese  and  tomato is 5.90
> 
> What vegetables were on this Pizza? Maybe they were expensive ones?



Yeah I'm not that much of a fan of Franco Manca either, plus I always seem to time it wrong and there's a massive queue which I can never be bothered to do when there are so many other options for food around


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

T & P said:


> I've no idea why in the name of fuck you're getting so defensive, but i can assure you there is no reason to, and that no patronising has taken place. Juss trying to have a discussion- quite amicable and chilled out, I'd thought- about the relative value for money of a local business. Aren't I allowed to have a different opinion, or to express my to cents' worth?
> 
> As to 'why bring up Dominos', what kind of business would you expect me to bring up for comparison when discussing whether a pizza place offers good value for money? A tire fitting joint?  Aren't Dominos a take away pizza place?
> 
> Jeez...


In my my opinion, the pizza I paid for was overpriced and poor value, even more so given the area. I don't care what a massive chain like Domino's are offering, because it's totally irrelevant but if you must bring up these comparisons, then at least pick something vaguely comparable: i.e. a local business like Franca Manca or the Agile Rabbit.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Franco mancas are a bit too thin for me.
> 
> Fyi their cheese  and  tomato is 5.90
> 
> What vegetables were on this Pizza? Maybe they were expensive ones?


Like what exactly?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2016)

Not sure how anyone is supposed to do a relevant comparison if we know neither the size of, nor toppings on, the offending pizza.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

This is turning into one of these classic disruptive discussions where certain posters do their best to prove my opinion WRONG-- by hook or by crook, even though none of them have the slightest fucking clue what the pizza in question tasted like or looked like.

The 'expensive vegetables' point probably illustrates how ludicrous it can all get. It's almost comical. And tragic.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Like what exactly?


I don't know what you had.

Could you describe what they looked like?

Fyi agile rabbit do a large mixed veg Pizza for £10!


----------



## bimble (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Franco mancas are a bit too thin for me.
> 
> Fyi their cheese  and  tomato is 5.90
> 
> What vegetables were on this Pizza? Maybe they were expensive ones?


They do a tomato, garlic and oregano pizza for £4.50. Strange you didn't mention that. Their most expensive pizza is £6.95. Sure looks better value to me.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> They do a tomato, garlic and oregano pizza for £4.50. Strange you didn't mention that. Their most expensive pizza is £6.95. Sure looks better value to me.



Yeah but I don't like the base, as i said I think it's too thin.

If you want to  compare prices though I think it's best to compare like with like.

Does your oregano pizza include cheese?


----------



## Ms T (Mar 1, 2016)

I agree that it's a bit on the expensive side. Pizzeria Pellone and Franco Manca both better value - although the dining experience in Mamma Dough is much better than FM. I never get pizza to take away as I think it needs to be eaten straight out of the oven.


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I agree that it's a bit on the expensive side. Pizzeria Pellone and Franco Manca both better value - although the dining experience in Mamma Dough is much better than FM. I never get pizza to take away as I think it needs to be eaten straight out of the oven.


I agree, but in this case I am only about 150 seconds from home


----------



## alcopop (Mar 1, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I agree that it's a bit on the expensive side. Pizzeria Pellone and Franco Manca both better value - although the dining experience in Mamma Dough is much better than FM. I never get pizza to take away as I think it needs to be eaten straight out of the oven.


Pizzeria Pel is really good I think


----------



## leanderman (Mar 1, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> They are the best.  Jane went to Australia for 8 years and I had terrible haircuts in the meantime.  An absolute character too.  She was at Atlantics before she left for Oz so some may remember her from there.



Wife says she was great - has interesting opinions about changing Brixton - and opened two hours early to get her business.


----------



## Buckaroo (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I think it's best to compare like with like.



True. editor has 47,852 likes with oregano and cheese and alcopop has 64 with a thin base.


----------



## discobastard (Mar 1, 2016)

alcopop said:


> What vegetables were on this Pizza? Maybe they were expensive ones?





editor said:


> Like what exactly?



I'd expect truffle shavings for £11.  That's *quite* a lot of money for a veggie pizza.


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 1, 2016)

discobastard said:


> I'd expect truffle shavings for £11.  That's *quite* a lot of money for a veggie pizza.



i'd expect the "rib of beef" topping for £11 ...

pellone v good and reasonable ... and forgot franco manca is affordable, cheers for reminder


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Like what exactly?



Asparagus and artichokes.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> pellone v good and reasonable ... and forgot franco manca is affordable, cheers for reminder


Pizzeria Pellone is great value. I had a fantastic pizza there. They start from £4.65 and their most expensive is £8.75 - substantially cheaper than Mamma Dough - half of their pizzas are over £10.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

I recall a couple of years ago the pizza takeaway industry, and Dominos especially, got a lot of flack for the price of pizzas. Some were making a 900+% profit per pizza.

Gordon Ramsey was knocking a truffle topped pizza at £100 a pop...dunno if he still does....

I'm really over pizza these days...and burgers and fish and chips. All junk that makes me feel lousy...


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> Pizzeria Pellone is great value. I had a fantastic pizza there. They start from £4.65 and their most expensive is £8.75 - substantially cheaper than Mamma Dough - half of their pizzas are over £10.



Their magarita is £5.95


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 2, 2016)

They're doing well enough to have opened a second restaurant in Croydon too.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

Fucking eck....just looked at the prices for Herne Hill Pizza Express and they are daft....

Pizzeria Pellone certainly looks more like the prices I'd pay for a pizza....although I've not eaten there.

I only ever go to pizza express if I get a craving for a sloppy giuseppe....which is £10.80. The Margarita is 8.45.

Looks like the only pizza at Mamma dough which is £11 has nduja on it.....which is posh pork spread....perhaps you were subjected to one of their daily specials Editor? I hope you wasn't miss sold a pizza with meat on a vegetarian one.....I mean, who the fuck knows what nduja is anyway....


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fucking eck....just looked at the prices for Herne Hill Pizza Express and they are daft....
> 
> Pizzeria Pellone certainly looks more like the prices I'd pay for a pizza....although I've not eaten there.
> 
> ...


Maybe it was one of these?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Mar 2, 2016)

Nothing very special about them is there.....


----------



## leanderman (Mar 2, 2016)

Pellone pizzas are tastier, cheaper and more filling than those at Pizza Express. 

The latter is worth visiting only if you have Tesco vouchers on the point of expiring.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

So most of us are agreed then? A takeaway veggie pizza for £11 (which was deemed by both purchasers as not being particularly fantastic in taste) served opposite one of the poorest areas in London does not represent good value?

It does seem strange why expressing such an uncontroversial and honest personal opinion should have ended up generating so any posts, but that's probably because it was me posting the comments and despite it being a veggie dish, there's plenty of beef on the table.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 2, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> dalston prices............
> 
> View attachment 84132



Camouflage may come in handy.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 2, 2016)

I was at Mamma Dough last night around 8.30. It was full and very noisy. Too noisy. Pizza was good but it's more expensive than Eco in Clapham and a fairly limited choice.


----------



## bimble (Mar 2, 2016)

Angellic said:


> I was at Mamma Dough last night around 8.30. It was full and very noisy. Too noisy. Pizza was good but it's more expensive than Eco in Clapham and a fairly limited choice.


Yes it's noisy as hell in there, full of shouty young people.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Angellic said:


> I was at Mamma Dough last night around 8.30. It was full and very noisy. Too noisy. Pizza was good but it's more expensive than Eco in Clapham and a fairly limited choice.


It doesn't look too appealing to me either, but their success is living proof that the strip of shops is now primed and ready for total gentrification, and ready to lure tourists and well coined incomers further down Coldharbour Lane. 

East Village here we come!


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> So most of us are agreed then? A takeaway veggie pizza for £11 (which was deemed by both purchasers as not being particularly fantastic in taste) served opposite one of the poorest areas in London does not represent good value?



I think your error was to order the most expensive Pizza in the place. 

If you ordered something cheaper it would have been better value.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

alcopop said:


> I think your error was to order the most expensive Pizza in the place.
> 
> If you ordered something cheaper it would have been better value.


My 'error' was to ask the guy behind the counter for a good veggie choice. He sold me the most expensive thing on the menu and it wasn't even that good. 

And it wasn't good value, like I've said from the start.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> My 'error' was to ask the guy behind the counter for a good veggie choice. He sold me the most expensive thing on the menu and it wasn't even that good.
> 
> And it wasn't good value, like I've said from the start.



Ok so your error was letting yourself be bullied into an unwanted Pizza by a waiter?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Ok so your error was letting yourself be bullied into an unwanted Pizza by a waiter?


I made a comment about the quality of the pizza for the price. I felt it was not good value. That is the point. End of discussion.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I asked the guy for a recommendation and was so taken back by the 'special' price I just accepted it (it's a bit embarrassing to say, oh no I can't afford that).
> .


You asked him to recommend a pizza.

He recommended a pizza

You could have chosen a cheaper pizza

You didn't

You bought an expensive pizza and then complained about your own actions.

End of discussion!


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

I've had enough of you trying to disrupt this forum with your stupidity and personal nonsense. Consider yourself warned.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Now that we've moved on from discussing every single aspect of my disappointing pizza, here's the majesty of the Barrier Block at 2am


----------



## Ms T (Mar 2, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Fucking eck....just looked at the prices for Herne Hill Pizza Express and they are daft....
> 
> Pizzeria Pellone certainly looks more like the prices I'd pay for a pizza....although I've not eaten there.
> 
> ...


Nduja is bloody great. I bought some the other day from an Italian deli in Soho. A&C used to sell it - I so miss that shop.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Ms T said:


> Nduja is bloody great. I bought some the other day from an Italian deli in Soho. A&C used to sell it - I so miss that shop.


I miss A&C and Kaff just about every single day


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 2, 2016)

I've seen an increasing number of Deliveroo riders up and down CHL. Anyone had any experience of Deliveroo? They all look a bit gaunt and hungry.

Is your food just a lukewarm mess in a box once it's been in what looks like a sports holdall on the back of vigorous pedal pumper? Or does it still resemble a handcrafted burger or whatever?


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> I've seen an increasing number of Deliveroo riders up and down CHL. Anyone had any experience of Deliveroo? They all look a bit gaunt and hungry.
> 
> Is your food just a lukewarm mess in a box once it's been in what looks like a sports holdall on the back of vigorous pedal pumper? Or does it still resemble a handcrafted burger or whatever?


I've seen LOADS of them too. They tend to gather around the back of the Dogstar/Lounge between jobs.  

It's another shit paid job:





> But what about the workers? The Deliveroo website advertises its need for drivers (of bikes or scooters) promising “flexible shifts” and “competitive pay”. In London those rates are currently £7 an hour plus £1 per delivery (or “drop”, as they slightly worryingly call it. Surely they don’t mean that literally?).
> 
> Thus something slightly over minimum wage rates (and nowhere near London living wage rates) are on offer. When they say “competitive” they must be referring to their own position in the market. Including tips and some petrol money Deliveroo estimates a driver could earn up to £3,500 per month. I reckon that means doing at least an 80-hour, 250-deliveries week on the roads, unless the tips are spectacular.
> 
> Deliveroo and its ilk are serving up low wages, insecurity and social division | Stefan Stern


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> I've seen an increasing number of Deliveroo riders up and down CHL. Anyone had any experience of Deliveroo? They all look a bit gaunt and hungry.
> 
> Is your food just a lukewarm mess in a box once it's been in what looks like a sports holdall on the back of vigorous pedal pumper? Or does it still resemble a handcrafted burger or whatever?


I've had some  good stuff. Best to stick to fairly sturdy food  though, so you could reheat if you want.


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I've seen LOADS of them too. They tend to gather around the back of the Dogstar/Lounge between jobs.
> 
> It's another shit paid job:


Hmm. Thanks. Set up by an ex-hedge fund manager. I doubt he is out there grinding through the gears and lurking behind the Dogstar. But as he is not here to defend himself, it would be wrong to speculate.


----------



## alcopop (Mar 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Hmm. Thanks. Set up by an ex-hedge fund manager. I doubt he is out there grinding through the gears and lurking behind the Dogstar. But as he is not here to defend himself, it would be wrong to speculate.


Deliveroo loses co-founder and tech boss Greg Orlowski


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 2, 2016)

alcopop said:


> Deliveroo loses co-founder and tech boss Greg Orlowski


It's worth £376m


----------



## Harbourite (Mar 2, 2016)

Went into the Blue Turtle Oasis this morning for the first time in a while. All credit to the guy who owns it (Adrian?) - he has made an awkward shaped and dark space into something pretty impressive. New seating, he's started selling a few deli-type items and I'm told the wifi is genuinely super fast. Prices have crept up to what you'd pay in Brixton Village. But the coffee was one of the best I've had.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> Went into the Blue Turtle Oasis this morning for the first time in a while. All credit to the guy who owns it (Adrian?) - he has made an awkward shaped and dark space into something pretty impressive. New seating, he's started selling a few deli-type items and I'm told the wifi is genuinely super fast. Prices have crept up to what you'd pay in Brixton Village. But the coffee was one of the best I've had.


He's done a great job on his own and works really hard. I can forgive his prices because he's in a particularly tough spot and he makes way better coffee than anything I've ever had in the Village.

I've run a couple of features on his shop:

Blue Turtle Oasis in Loughborough Junction – a lovely little coffee house

Loughborough Junction gets a brand new coffee shop and cafe – the Blue Turtle Oasis at 210 Coldharbour Lane


----------



## bimble (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> Now that we've moved on from discussing every single aspect of my disappointing pizza, here's the majesty of the Barrier Block at 2am
> 
> View attachment 84187


The problem with it is that once you see the alternating smiley & sad faces along the top , it loses all its austere brutal beauty, and you can't ever unsee them again.


----------



## irf520 (Mar 2, 2016)

Harbourite said:


> I've seen an increasing number of Deliveroo riders up and down CHL. Anyone had any experience of Deliveroo? They all look a bit gaunt and hungry.
> 
> Is your food just a lukewarm mess in a box once it's been in what looks like a sports holdall on the back of vigorous pedal pumper? Or does it still resemble a handcrafted burger or whatever?



You'd look gaunt and hungry too if you had to cycle round London all day every day for minimum wage.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Who knows what's coming next at 340?!



Meanwhile, Lambeth's planning database says that the Shrub & Shutter withdrew their bid to get a wooden decking installed.


> 336 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH
> Proposal	Erection of wooden decking on flat roof over the ground floor.
> Status	Withdrawn


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 2, 2016)

Ms T said:


> I think it needs to be eaten straight out of the oven.


Or for breakfast.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

I fear the worst for this strip:

 

From left to right: 
1. Food & Wine
2. Future unknown
3. Gentrification strip begins with the ludicrously unaffordable Shoreditch hipster Blue Tit hair salon
4. Future unknown
5. Old Gresham Cafe looking primed and ready for hefty prices rises in new reincarnation
6. Shrub & Shutter - totally unaffordable poshboy/hipster hangout
7.Blue Peacock - expensive salon (but cheap compared to its probably unwanted new neighbour) 
8. Morleys


----------



## LadyV (Mar 17, 2016)

editor said:


> I fear the worst for this strip:
> 
> View attachment 84755
> 
> ...



I think number 5 is heading to be some sort of asian cuisine, no doubt served on tapas like small plates, which will then not fit on to the very small tables they seem to have installed. Also the kitchen area looks enormous, hardly any room for anything else.

And there's definitely something going on at number 2 as I keep on seeing people in and out of there.

Sadly I doubt there is anything that can be done now to halt the changes that are happening along there and if I'm honest I'm quite conflicted over how I feel about it, on one hand I like the fact that I don't get aggro from the group of men that used to hang out near the bookmakers and I do feel safer walking along there than I did before the new places opened but on the other hand, I don't think that expensive hipster hairdressers and cocktail bars are the best option either because they are prepared to pay more which then means the neighbouring landlords put up their rents and then the problem gets worse.

I just don't know if a happy medium can be found any more, with rents rising so much, a business that was truly affordable by the local population just wouldn't be able to survive and it's unlikely landlords would ever reduce their rents, because then in their minds they would be losing out. All in all it kinda sucks and as much as we may not like it, we may have to accept that that stretch and many others like it are going to change and probably not in a way we like


----------



## irf520 (Mar 17, 2016)

LadyV said:


> I think number 5 is heading to be some sort of asian cuisine, no doubt served on tapas like small plates, which will then not fit on to the very small tables they seem to have installed.



They need the small tables to make the small plates look bigger so you don't realise you're being ripped off.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2016)

The reason that there's so many cocktail bars, 'small plates' and pizza places opening up is that the profits are very, very healthy indeed from such ventures - that's why Franca Manco was able to undercut them all and still get scooped up for £27m.


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2016)

LadyV said:


> And there's definitely something going on at number 2 as I keep on seeing people in and out of there.


Sounds like a brothel. Can we get a steer on whether this would be APPROVED or UNAPPROVED on that stretch?


----------



## LadyV (Mar 17, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Sounds like a brothel. Can we get a steer on whether this would be APPROVED or UNAPPROVED on that stretch?



Depends on how much they're charging I guess!


----------



## Mr Retro (Mar 17, 2016)

LadyV said:


> Depends on how much they're charging I guess!


And if they are serving the community and giving affordable shags in one of the poorest wards in London. Or if it's more of a high class set up. We need to know before making a judgement.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

Unsurprisingly, Lambeth are recommending this social housing-free, gated private development goes ahead: 







8688 Gresham Road London SW9 7NP



> Proposed Development: Demolition of existing buildings onsite and erection of three replacement buildings ranging from five to eight storeys comprising 71 residential units (Use Class C3) and 1,059sqm of commercial floorspace (Use Class B1) with associated parking, landscaping and ancillary works.



Three private blocks proposed for Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Road – up to 8 storeys high with gated access


----------



## irf520 (Mar 31, 2016)

1059 square metres - is that enough for a mini waitrose?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2016)

irf520 said:


> 1059 square metres - is that enough for a mini waitrose?


Always space for another supermarket in nu Brixton!


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Unsurprisingly, Lambeth are recommending this social housing-free, gated private development goes ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The committee date is 12th April. Of the few public comments 4 support and 1 oppose. Apparently only one official consultee - and Lambeth not saying who it was or what they said. I am sure I did comment up thread that the publicity for this application was negligible.

Could be quite a hairy meeting:
http://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/ieListDocuments.aspx?
CId=600&MId=9393&Ver=4 

Also on the agenda: Thrayle House and the Canterbury Hotel site (extra flats presumably) plus several South Bank area items.

As it's at the Karibu, maybe worth popping in?


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Unsurprisingly, Lambeth are recommending this social housing-free, gated private development goes ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


beginning to know how these people feel
http://ichef.bbci.co.uk/news/624/media/images/83256000/jpg/_83256215_hi026847615.jpg (can't do the dark arts)


----------



## CH1 (Apr 14, 2016)

The Tarmac tribox development was approved as predicted.
The only dissenting voice was Cllr Diana Morris, who used to be chair of planning before Clair Wilcox took over the role.

Diana Morris said something like "I just don't think this development is right. It does not fit in at all with the terrace of shops at the front, and it seems to be squeezing just too much into the site." She did of course vote to approve so it was 8:0 in favour. Presumably councillors no longer feel able to make a token voting objection - as some lawyer somewhere would argue this is not "a planning matter"  

She could of course have added that it was yet another central Birxton employment site going to residential - but the developers here are making a huge deal about a potential 130 jobs being created in the ground floor units (and the arches - which they deem wiil be put into use by Network Rail, who are not actually party to the scheme).

By the way there is a condition on the scheme that the new private road to service the flats will be gated - until 50% of the railway arches are occupied, at which time it will become an public right of way.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> She could of course have added that it was yet another central Birxton employment site going to residential - but the developers here are making a huge deal about a potential 130 jobs being created in the ground floor units (and the arches - which they deem wiil be put into use by Network Rail, who are not actually party to the scheme).


I wonder if they're going to be the same kind of jobs that were promised when the Viaduct was built over a decade ago? Oh wait. They're still fucking empty.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Diana Morris said something like "I just don't think this development is right. It does not fit in at all with the terrace of shops at the front, and it seems to be squeezing just too much into the site." She did of course vote to approve so it was 8:0 in favour.


Another fucking pointless spineless Councillor too scared to be seen veering off the party message.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 16, 2016)

editor said:


> I wonder if they're going to be the same kind of jobs that were promised when the Viaduct was built over a decade ago? Oh wait. They're still fucking empty.
> View attachment 85824


There is that. However the Barratts development next door got a move on when they realised the council was not going to let them have the office space as residential.

I would expect the bit which will not "come together" will be the railway arches. And there is absolutely nothing Lambeth can do to force Network Rail to develop them - any more than Lambeth can stop Network Rail from gentrifying the more commercially attractive arches in central Brixton (assuming they wanted to that is).


----------



## CH1 (May 9, 2016)

I have just become aware that the car parking business which shares the Coldharbour car wash site is in the middle of an appeal against council refusal to allow them to erect a parking meter.

Officially time has expired for anyone wanting to  give a view to the planning inspector - but the council have basically so far adopted a stone-walling approach viz. the applicant has not provided enough information to assure the Lambeth Planning department that there will be no adverse trafiic or environmental effects.

What intrigues me is the site ownership. We had traced this to a property firm based in Stanmore & Soho a couple of years ago.

I wonder if they have then sub-leased part of the site to Broadboards Ltd of 329-339 Putney Bridge Road - who want the parking meter. They also appear to be the same company that erected the massive advertising hoarding several years ago with no planning permission.

The appeal can be found here https://acp.planninginspectorate.gov.uk/ViewCase.aspx?caseid=3145871

The original application (which I missed completely) is here 15/04979/FUL	 |			  Installation of a parking ticket machine and provision of 10 parking spaces.				  |																	  Site Of 321 To 331 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8RX

editor's image when the advertising hoardings were going up seems to reflect the way the control of the site still is.


----------



## teuchter (May 9, 2016)

Are you anti the parking meter proposal CH1?


----------



## editor (May 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I have just become aware that the car parking business which shares the Coldharbour car wash site is in the middle of an appeal against council refusal to allow them to erect a parking meter.
> 
> Officially time has expired for anyone wanting to  give a view to the planning inspector - but the council have basically so far adopted a stone-walling approach viz. the applicant has not provided enough information to assure the Lambeth Planning department that there will be no adverse trafiic or environmental effects.
> 
> ...


It's still a mess. I wish they'd just extend the park across this eyesore. 

Given the massive increase in population density going on in the area, I'd say it's pretty much needed.


----------



## CH1 (May 9, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Are you anti the parking meter proposal CH1?


In an ideal world I think that the two existing green spaces should be extended to make one larger park between Somerleyton Road and Moorland Road.

I rather suspect that at some point there wll be an application for a 100% private block of flats - which the council will probably approve, as the land may still be technically designated for housing (after all it had been acquired by Ujima Housing only 10 years ago).

Your question is in a sense irrelevant- in the long term. This is just another proposal to make money out of a meantime use.


----------



## teuchter (May 10, 2016)

I thought you might welcome some extra space for the oppressed motorists of London to park up in whilst doing trade with the local businesses that apparently depend on them 

These suggestions for the expansion of state controlled green space are surely dangerous and could be the thin end of the wedge that would end up with Brixton's public spaces and highways being optimised for pedestrians and cyclists!


----------



## CH1 (May 10, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I thought you might welcome some extra space for the oppressed motorists of London to park up in whilst doing trade with the local businesses that apparently depend on them
> 
> These suggestions for the expansion of state controlled green space are surely dangerous and could be the thin end of the wedge that would end up with Brixton's public spaces and highways being optimised for pedestrians and cyclists!


Whatever gave you the impression that I wanted the council to not manage the environment? My usual complaint is that in the pick and mix of local government Lambeth sometimes makes terrible mistakes (Loughborough Road, Libraries cuts) and sometimes simply won't use their powers (Loughborough House, 316 Coldharbour Lane).


----------



## editor (May 12, 2016)

So what's happening to the old Grandada Cars taxi place? It's now advertised as 'To Let'...


----------



## CH1 (May 12, 2016)

editor said:


> So what's happening to the old Grandada Cars taxi place? It's now advertised as 'To Let'...
> View attachment 86757


The sales details are here: http://completelyretail.co.uk/media...harbour_Lane_London_SW9_London_brochure_2.pdf
Looks like Rosa's cafe has fallen through. Not clear whether the building is still owned by the same company. The brochure states this is a short term let.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

editor said:


> So what's happening to the old Grandada Cars taxi place? It's now advertised as 'To Let'...
> View attachment 86757


Nice new (wooden) shop front going on. I asked one of the builders if it had changed hands, and this polite bouncy young entrepreneurial type popped out from inside. He was "working for these people" (the sign above, which says "City Heritage" - the same owners as proposed the Rosa's Thai Cafe development). He said they were aiming for a shop now as they had problems with planning permission on the restaurant.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Anyone interested in an HMO being auctioned on 7th June?

Eight bedsits - rent between £650 and £1500 pm, seems to be favoured with a contract with Lambeth Housing. Total yield £76,560 p.a.

Guide price for the whole house £1,350,000.

Purchase price about 10 years ago was £425,000 so should be about £400,000 cgt to be claimed, unless it turns out the landlord has been using it as his residence (with no tenants) these last 10 years and no-one noticed.

Property Auctions London, London Property Auction - Auction House London - Auction Lot Details


----------



## ViolentPanda (May 13, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Sounds like a brothel. Can we get a steer on whether this would be APPROVED or UNAPPROVED on that stretch?



Can we get a steer as to when you're going to stop asking stupid questions?


----------



## Mr Retro (May 13, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Can we get a steer as to when you're going to stop asking stupid questions?


Boooooom! What a come back! Puts me in my place.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2016)

Mr Retro said:


> Sounds like a brothel. Can we get a steer on whether this would be APPROVED or UNAPPROVED on that stretch?


In the spirit of your question possibly, I recall when what is now "London Hotel" (former Temperance billiard hall in the Dogstar part of Coldharbour Lane) was up for planning permission the planning officers used to refer to it as "The Brothel".

However I expect 1990s planning officers had more time to joke. Now they are too busy churning out gentrification.


----------



## organicpanda (May 14, 2016)

editor said:


> Unsurprisingly, Lambeth are recommending this social housing-free, gated private development goes ahead:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just noticed all the buses have gone  can't be long before some much needed affordable accommodation starts going up there


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> just noticed all the buses have gone  can't be long before some much needed affordable accommodation starts going up there


I'm pretty sure the developers said the coach company's tenancy expired in May when the plans were on public view at Brixton East prior to the planning application.

So it just means they are running to schedule - but they did not give any further indication of timescale.

I think the new Mayor should try his hand at redefining affordable. Wasn't it Boris who single handedly decided that affordable meant 80% of full market rent/cost?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

Yeah, sure. Just park all over the pavement in front of the Barrier Block. No problem. Everyone can just walk around, just so long as you've parked nice and close to where you want to be.


----------



## CH1 (May 17, 2016)

editor said:


> Yeah, sure. Just park all over the pavement in front of the Barrier Block. No problem. Everyone can just walk around, just so long as you've parked nice and close to where you want to be.
> 
> View attachment 86979


What caused that then? A function at Mama Dough?


----------



## editor (May 17, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What caused that then? A function at Mama Dough?


Probably something at the Majestic restaurant, I'd guess.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Anyone interested in an HMO being auctioned on 7th June?
> 
> Eight bedsits - rent between £650 and £1500 pm, seems to be favoured with a contract with Lambeth Housing. Total yield £76,560 p.a.
> 
> ...


sold for £450k, thats a hefty rent increase for the tennants if they get to stay there (I have no knowledge if it is currently occupied)


----------



## brixtonblade (Jun 9, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> sold for £450k, thats a hefty rent increase for the tennants if they get to stay there (I have no knowledge if it is currently occupied)



Almost a million less than the guide price though - that's got to hurt the seller


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 9, 2016)

It's listed as sold for 1.45 million on the auction site


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 9, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Almost a million less than the guide price though - that's got to hurt the seller


missed the 1before the 450k apologies


----------



## CH1 (Jun 10, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> sold for_ £1.450,000 _thats a hefty rent increase for the tennants if they get to stay there (I have no knowledge if it is currently occupied)


As far as I can see the division of the housing into 8 small studio flats on quite high rents is the only thing supporting the price.
The higher price means the property will be yielding 5.27% on the new price (instead of 5.66%)

Looks like the tenants may be in for a 10% rent rise to maintain the yield.

A good argument for rent controls - but as we know these are now ruled out by the new Mayor.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2016)

See the LJ squatters have moved to the Gresham Road site


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

Can anyone possibly spot the difference in the original and the new brickwork that's been built on top of the flats along Coldharbour Lane by Loughborough Junction? Y

You'll have to look really hard, now.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 21, 2016)

editor said:


> Can anyone possibly spot the difference in the original and the new brickwork that's been built on top of the flats along Coldharbour Lane by Loughborough Junction? Y
> 
> ou'll have to look really hard, now.
> 
> View attachment 88713



London yellow stocks on top of Bedford reds. How very..._avant garde_ of them.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> London yellow stocks on top of Bedford reds. How very..._avant garde_ of them.


It's horrible, isn't it? No fucking effort at all. How does this cost cutting shit get planning permission?*

*rhetorical question


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 26, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> See the LJ squatters have moved to the Gresham Road site View attachment 88712


big party there last night, very loud sound system seems to have stopped to be replaced by what sounds like a marching band practising


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> big party there last night, very loud sound system seems to have stopped to be replaced by what sounds like a marching band practising


I'm all for squatting but they've been playing electroswing. 
#shouldbecriminalised


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> big party there last night, very loud sound system seems to have stopped to be replaced by what sounds like a marching band practising


I think that might have been the drummers for the Windmill Parade.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I think that might have been the drummers for the Windmill Parade.


hope they're better for the parade


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> hope they're better for the parade


The ones on the parade we good so this must have been a different lot. I went past now and thought about popping in but didn't fancy listening to any more drumming. I'll give  them a go when there's some music playing.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

A 'dreams and nightmares song' apparently:


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

They're extending the Shrub & Shutter upwards and opening up a terrace for more jolly al fresco cocktails. 



> Erection of a first floor rear extension together with the formation of a roof terrace including the erection of a third floor level to provide a self contained flat (Use Class C3). | 336 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH



 

16/03429/FUL	 |			  Erection of a first floor rear extension together with the formation of a roof terrace including the erection of a third floor level to provide a self contained flat (Use Class C3).				  |																	  336 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

Yet another restaurant coming to Brixton, this time in the stretch under Holiday Inn.



> Approval of details pursuant to condition 1 (Refuse and Recycling) of planning permission 15/02486/P31APA (Application for determination as to whether the prior approval from the local planning authority is required for the change of use of retail unit (Use Class A1) to provide a restaurant unit (Use Class A3) to 432 Coldharbour Lane.) granted on 26.06.2015 |



16/03262/DET	 |			  Approval of details pursuant to condition 1 (Refuse and Recycling) of planning permission 15/02486/P31APA (Application for determination as to whether the prior approval from the local planning authority is required for the change of use of retail unit (Use Class A1) to provide a restaurant unit (Use Class A3) to 432 Coldharbour Lane.) granted on 26.06.2015				  |																	  432 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8FN

MORE RESTAURANTS! MORE!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2016)

editor said:


> They're extending the Shrub & Shutter upwards and opening up a terrace for more jolly al fresco cocktails.


Well spotted. Looks like a resurrection of a previous effort (now redrafted to ameliorate neighbours objections?)
_Erection of wooden decking on flat roof over the ground floor. 
Ref. No: 15/04149/FUL | Status: Application Withdrawn
_


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2016)

editor said:


> Yet another restaurant coming to Brixton, this time in the stretch under Holiday Inn.
> 16/03262/DET	 |			  Approval of details pursuant to condition 1 (Refuse and Recycling) of planning permission 15/02486/P31APA (Application for determination as to whether the prior approval from the local planning authority is required for the change of use of retail unit (Use Class A1) to provide a restaurant unit (Use Class A3) to 432 Coldharbour Lane.) granted on 26.06.2015				  |																	  432 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8FN


Deadline runs out on Tuesday - and where was it advertised? The application was with the council from late May for heaven's sake.

I think this should be opposed on principle.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Deadline runs out on Tuesday - and where was it advertised? The application was with the council from late May for heaven's sake.
> 
> I think this should be opposed on principle.


I only found it because I did a search on Lambeth's database. I've seen nothing posted up anywhere, and I walk down this stretch a lot. Anyone would think that Lambeth isn't interested in hearing people's opinions on such matters!


----------



## BigMoaner (Jul 24, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I need to check this place out. I didn't know I could get a battered sausage (or indeed, decent chips) that close by. I've always walked past assuming it's much the same as any other kebab/chips/fried chicken venue and when I require something of that nature I just go to the ones in LJ as they are closer to home.


Battered sausages are one of fast foods greatest inventions.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2016)

editor said:


> *Yet another restaurant coming to Brixton, this time in the stretch under Holiday Inn.*
> 16/03262/DET	 |			  Approval of details pursuant to condition 1 (Refuse and Recycling) of planning permission 15/02486/P31APA (Application for determination as to whether the prior approval from the local planning authority is required for the change of use of retail unit (Use Class A1) to provide a restaurant unit (Use Class A3) to 432 Coldharbour Lane.) granted on 26.06.2015	432 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8FN


Was just getting down to writing an objection when much to my surprise found it had been turned down already (today): 
*Reasons for Refusal*
1 The applicant has failed to provide satisfactory and accurate information to demonstrate that the proposed bin storage facilities would be sufficient to accommodate the levels of waste associated with this activity at this site as previously approved contrary to policies EN7, Q2 and Q12 of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 7, 2016)

lovely to hear old style Brixton blasting out from the meeting place in front of the block, right brought a tear to my eye it did


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

Coming to the former South London Hi Fi shop opposite the Barrier Block "for your "freelance lifestyle": 



> CAYA is a coffee shop and workspace for freelancers in South London. Located in Brixton, it is a great place to work, share a coffee, eat great food and relax. Our coffee shop caters to anyone craving a caffeine fix or a yummy snack, our workspace caters to those needing a quiet and chilled place to plug in, and our meeting room provides a private haven for those who need to brainstorm.
> 
> We're opening in August and can't wait to meet you!
> 
> Home


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2016)

Times may be hard but sharing a coffee sounds a little excessive.


----------



## han (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm just wondering - sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but - does anyone know why the tree in the Albert garden was chopped down, and what's happening at the Albert at the moment?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 18, 2016)

han said:


> I'm just wondering - sorry if this has been discussed elsewhere, but - does anyone know why the tree in the Albert garden was chopped down, and what's happening at the Albert at the moment?



A refurb. Not sure why the tree was cut down but guess something to do with said refurb.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

colacubes said:


> A refurb. Not sure why the tree was cut down but guess something to do with said refurb.


It was in the way apparently


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Coming to the former South London Hi Fi shop opposite the Barrier Block "for your "freelance lifestyle":


Do people really still say 'brainstorm' ?


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 18, 2016)

I remembered this brilliant website last night Classic Cafes | Gazetteer #2 and had a look to see if it's live. It's not, but interesting to see the description of the Phoenix and Coldharbour Lane: 

*Phoenix, Coldharbour Lane SW9.*
Great, packed little local with plain laminate walls, proper tables and chairs and a small corridor-like back section. An institution holding its own in one of London's most wretched drug thoroughfares.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Coming to the former South London Hi Fi shop opposite the Barrier Block "for your "freelance lifestyle":


Sounds like a good idea and I'll be giving it a go. There's no affordable workplaces between Brixton and Camberwell.


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2016)

The people behind this look ok I think, just judging by their twitters; a proper independent venture offering a quiet place to work with good coffee sounds like a plan and I wish them well. They're advertising jobs too instead of just bringing in their mates.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2016)

It just seems inappropriate for people to be unashamedly sipping flat whites (sometimes even a whole one to themselves) whilst stealthily trousering cash by piddling about on expensive laptops all day overlooked by people who can't afford such an exclusive "lifestyle".


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2016)

Is it ok if you do it ashamedly?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

Once it's open someone can go in and photograph the customers and post it up so we can make a fair and final judgement on them.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2016)

bimble said:


> Is it ok if you do it ashamedly?


I think it would be safer to just call out everyone else in the room and hope that in the ensuing uproar no one noticed you were there.


----------



## bimble (Aug 18, 2016)

I'm glad it's not going to be more cocktails or a hair salon named after a bird, anyway.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

Rushy said:


> It just seems inappropriate for people to be unashamedly sipping flat whites (sometimes even a whole one to themselves) whilst stealthily trousering cash by piddling about on expensive laptops all day overlooked by people who can't afford such an exclusive "lifestyle".



I don't understand this post.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't understand this post.



I think it's a less than successful attempt at 'satire'.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> I think it's a less than successful attempt at 'satire'.



OK, thanks. I really wasn't sure.....


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Sounds like a good idea and I'll be giving it a go. There's no affordable workplaces between Brixton and Camberwell.


That's not true. There's the Blue Turtle Oasis, for starters.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I don't understand this post.


That rapidly gentrifying strip has seen a pricey, trendy cocktail bar open up, and an expensive hairdressers called Blue Peacock, swiftly followed by an East London hipster hairdressers called Blue Tit three doors down. Hence the comment.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

bimble said:


> The people behind this look ok I think, just judging by their twitters; a proper independent venture offering a quiet place to work with good coffee sounds like a plan and I wish them well. They're advertising jobs too instead of just bringing in their mates.


There used to be two cafes along this strip, so it will be good to be able to get a coffee again.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> That's not true. There's the Blue Turtle Oasis, for starters.



Having tried it, It's not particularly conducive to work as it's not designed as a work space, it's designed as a cafe. I support it regularly as a local coffee shop (despite the tardy service), but as a workspace less so. I have no reason, at present, not to support the new venture, despite it being a few doors from an East London hipster hairdressers called Blue Tit. I'm not going to decry something before it's opened purely by geographical association.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Having tried it, It's not particularly conducive to work as it's not designed as a work space, it's designed as a cafe. I support it regularly as a local coffee shop (despite the tardy service), but as a workspace less so. I have no reason, at present, not to support the new venture, despite it being a few doors from an East London hipster hairdressers called Blue Tit. I'm not going to decry something before it's opened purely by geographical association.


Have you tried the Junction?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> OK, thanks. I really wasn't sure.....


You're clearly not alone in that.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Having tried it, It's not particularly conducive to work as it's not designed as a work space, it's designed as a cafe. I support it regularly as a local coffee shop (despite the tardy service), but as a workspace less so.


Eh? There's almost always people busy working with laptops when I go in there. It's a good place to work too as it's pretty quiet and there's very fast wi-fi. 


ChrisSouth said:


> I'm not going to decry something before it's opened purely by geographical association.


I have seen any negative comments yes so I'm not sure what you're on about here. I'll certainly be checking it out.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> I'll certainly be checking it out.



That's good. Perhaps I'll see you in there


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 18, 2016)

I know that Coldharbour Lane is in the Loughborough Park conservation area and my understanding is that any trees are protected, does anyone know what I can do to stop someone chopping one down without permission to increase the size of his proposed building


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> I know that Coldharbour Lane is in the Loughborough Park conservation area and my understanding is that any trees are protected, does anyone know what I can do to stop someone chopping one down without permission to increase the size of his proposed building


Trees on private property - guide | Lambeth Council


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Trees on private property - guide | Lambeth Council


cheers


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> I know that Coldharbour Lane is in the Loughborough Park conservation area and my understanding is that any trees are protected, does anyone know what I can do to stop someone chopping one down without permission to increase the size of his proposed building


Remind them that they need to give six weeks notice. And that the fines for carrying out work before doing so are potentially huge - like £25K iirc.

If you are certain they are about to chop it down you could try calling/emailing Ian Lennard, or Leonard, the borough tree guy. Nice bloke.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 18, 2016)

thanks for the info (it is part of a bigger dispute) will take pleasure in informing him


----------



## han (Aug 18, 2016)

colacubes said:


> A refurb. Not sure why the tree was cut down but guess something to do with said refurb.


Thanks. Anyone know what the refurb entails? Is it staying as a gig pub or will it turn into something else?


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2016)

han said:


> Thanks. Anyone know what the refurb entails? Is it staying as a gig pub or will it turn into something else?


It's going to be much the same as before. Sadly, the stage has gone  but there will still be weekly DJ nights. 

Given that it's the crowd rather than the decor that makes the Albert, I'm hopeful that it will remain pretty much the same as ever. Real shame about the tree though.


----------



## han (Aug 19, 2016)

editor said:


> It's going to be much the same as before. Sadly, the stage has gone  but there will still be weekly DJ nights.
> 
> Given that it's the crowd rather than the decor that makes the Albert, I'm hopeful that it will remain pretty much the same as ever. Real shame about the tree though.


Ah, that sounds OK. Shame about the stage and the tree, though.


----------



## isvicthere? (Aug 19, 2016)

han said:


> Ah, that sounds OK. Shame about the stage and the tree, though.



I'm so oldskool I still miss the elevated flower box made of bricks, which included a sign not to stub fags out in it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2016)

isvicthere? said:


> I'm so old I still miss the elevated flower box made of bricks, which included a sign not to empty the dottle from your clay pipe in it.



Fixed that for you, Vic.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

I wasn't sure about this at first, but I think they've done a good job. 












Brixton’s Barrier Block gets a green makeover by the Edible Bus Stop crew


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2016)

A Mr Roy Lau of 47 Geary Road London NW1 wants to turn the old bookies opposite the Barrier Block into a fast food store. The inclusion of a bike rack has set off an early hipster alert.






> *Context *
> The parade was formerly known as one of the less desirable parts of the area . William Hill closed down in the summer of 2014 , and is now in the process of surrendering the lease, the reason why the applicant is seeking a change of use and a new tenant . The fortunes of the locale has gradually improved since then, so several modern, stylish eating places and a hair salon have recently opened . A previous application (16 /01567/FUL) established that the change of use would be acceptable in principle .





> The applicant is seeking to broaden the permitted uses of the site in order to bring it back into a commercially viable use, in tune with the increasing prosperity of the area . This involves two potential new floor plans, one for an A1 retail shop, and one for an A3 restaurant/hot food takeaway



16/05251/FUL	 |			  Change of permitted use from betting shop (Sui Generis) to A3 (restaurant) and A5 (Hot food Takeaway) including installation of roller shutters, a bin store and a ventilation flue to the rear elevation.				  |																	  326 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> A Mr Roy Lau of 47 Geary Road London NW1 wants to turn the old bookies opposite the Barrier Block into a fast food store. The inclusion of a bike rack has set off an early hipster alert.
> 
> View attachment 92840
> 
> ...


What do people think of this? I would say that if you count Jimmys Morleys Jerk + Imperial Mama Dough there are probably enough such places to generate an objection to this.

On the other hand I would be well pissed off if I objected and we ended up with another betting shop!


----------



## Lucy Fur (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> The inclusion of a bike rack has set off an early hipster alert.



The bike racks are internal, for staff and are part of new guidelines, basically a planning application sweetener. They will probably never exist.


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> What do people think of this? I would say that if you count Jimmys Morleys Jerk + Imperial Mama Dough there are probably enough such places to generate an objection to this.
> 
> On the other hand I would be well pissed off if I objected and we ended up with another betting shop!


It's annoying that they don't say what the business is actually going to be.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2016)

editor said:


> It's annoying that they don't say what the business is actually going to be.


I should think the owner/devloper is another one like 400 Coldharbour Lane where s/he couldn't care less what the business is - so long as it pays the maximum possible rent.

That design statement is all about keeping options open as I read it.

I feel a shop of some kind would be better - but clearly there is no need for another canned beer shop next to an existing!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2016)

editor said:


> A Mr Roy Lau of 47 Geary Road London NW1 wants to turn the old bookies opposite the Barrier Block into a fast food store. The inclusion of a bike rack has set off an early hipster alert.
> 
> View attachment 92840
> 16/05251/FUL	 |			  Change of permitted use from betting shop (Sui Generis) to A3 (restaurant) and A5 (Hot food Takeaway) including installation of roller shutters, a bin store and a ventilation flue to the rear elevation.				  |																	  326 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


Just noticed that the previous application to turn the betting shop into A1,3,5 - only last April was REFUSED - one of the three reasons given by the council was lack of provision for cyclists:
2. No cycle parking is proposed, no details of deliveries and servicing have been provided and in the
absence of a S106 agreement to secure permit-free designation the proposed development would fail to encourage sustainable modes of transport and is likely to harm highway and transport conditions, contrary to Policies T3, T6, T7 and T8 of the Lambeth Local Plan 2015.

Obviously the applicant is simply trying to neutralise that objection on behalf of Lambeth Council, rather than currying favour with hipsters (at least that's what my cynical old brain tells me).


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 26, 2016)

editor said:


> A Mr Roy Lau of 47 Geary Road London NW1 wants to turn the old bookies opposite the Barrier Block into a fast food store. The inclusion of a bike rack has set off an early hipster alert.



Because no working class person has ever ridden a bike. Ever.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Because no working class person has ever ridden a bike. Ever.


I could be wrong but regular cafes rarely come with wall mounted interior back racks. Couple that with the rapid gentrification of that strip of shops (recent additions: cocktail bar, trendy coffee bar, upmarket Shoreditch hair salon) and you know what? I might just be on to something here.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 26, 2016)

editor said:


> I could be wrong but regular cafes rarely come with wall mounted interior back racks. Couple that with the rapid gentrification of that strip of shops (recent additions: cocktail bar, trendy coffee bar, upmarket Shoreditch hair salon) and you know what? I might just be on to something here.



But that's not what you said. You focused solely on bike racks which to my mind solely don't signify anything other than somewhere to hang a bike. Perhaps you should cycle more.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> But that's not what you said. You focused solely on bike racks which to my mind solely don't signify anything other than somewhere to hang a bike. Perhaps you should cycle more.


Perhaps you should have read the specific planning application we were discussing before charging in with the pointless sarcastic remark? 

There is obviously nothing wrong with bike racks: but add the context of this particular planning application and its gentrifying location and there's a different point to be made.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 26, 2016)

But you liked CH1's post where he mentioned that previous planning had been rejected on environmental grounds (lack of provision for cyclists) and his comment that they are probably there (2 for punters, 2 for staff) to address that planning condition.


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> But you liked CH1's post where he mentioned that previous planning had been rejected on environmental grounds (lack of provision for cyclists) and his comment that they are probably there (2 for punters, 2 for staff) to address that planning condition.


Yes. I did. Quite correct. He added something I didn't know about, but that doesn't allay my concerns that there'll be some ghastly unaffordable business setting up shop there.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Yes. I did. Quite correct. He added something I didn't know about, but that doesn't allay my concerns that there'll be some ghastly unaffordable business setting up shop there.



Is it ok if it's ghastly but affordable?


----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> Is it ok if it's ghastly but affordable?


I didn't realise today was ChrisSouth's 'Let's be A Persnickety Pain In The Arse Day'. Fabulous stuff. 

It may all be a big joke to you, but I'm not laughing. This whole community if getting priced out and pushed out by developers and greedy fuckers.


----------



## SpamMisery (Sep 26, 2016)

Lets have less of the personal attacks. It distracts from the discussion of the bike racks.


----------



## T & P (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## editor (Sep 26, 2016)

In actual Coldharbour Lane news, the new rather trendy new coffee shop opp the Barrier Block has just got on-trend painted shutters.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

My regular forays along the street suggests that Dirty Burger must be losing a bomb: it's almost always completely empty whenever I pass. It's a different story for the twin security guard-protected Rum Kitchen which seems packed with free-spending types almost all of the time.


----------



## editor (Oct 4, 2016)

The new Caya cafe opposite the Barrier Block is very much plugged into the ambitious entrepreneurial nu-Brixton vision, already declaring it to be just their "first shop" with plans to expand "across the UK and Europe over the next five years" with a strapline of, "Look out London. CAYA is coming to a street near you."

Shame the place has such inflexible opening hours (Mon-Fri 7:30-16:00, Sat 9:00-16:00, Sun CLOSED) because it might have come in handy for me.

I wish them every success but I do wonder if they have enough to differentiate themselves in a very, very crowded coffee/cafe market and I worry that their business model of offering paid workspaces is going to rely on them finding venues with a lot of free space: and that's a real rare commodity these days.

Home


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 5, 2016)

editor said:


> The new Caya cafe opposite the Barrier Block is very much plugged into the ambitious entrepreneurial nu-Brixton vision, already declaring it to be just their "first shop" with plans to expand "across the UK and Europe over the next five years" with a strapline of, "Look out London. CAYA is coming to a street near you."
> 
> Shame the place has such inflexible opening hours (Mon-Fri 7:30-16:00, Sat 9:00-16:00, Sun CLOSED) because it might have come in handy for me.
> 
> ...


had a coffee in there yesterday, nice staff, nice coffee, seems to be positioning itself as a sandwich shop/workspace with a lot of space for meetings etc. at £4 an hour, tables at the front large enough for 1 person and their computer and coffee. during the hour I spent in there there were two meetings, about 5 people sipping coffee, 2 eating and 2 takeaways not bad for a Monday I would have thought.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> had a coffee in there yesterday, nice staff, nice coffee, seems to be positioning itself as a sandwich shop/workspace with a lot of space for meetings etc. at £4 an hour, tables at the front large enough for 1 person and their computer and coffee. during the hour I spent in there there were two meetings, about 5 people sipping coffee, 2 eating and 2 takeaways not bad for a Monday I would have thought.


I'll check it out at some point soon, but those early closing times are a real pain for me. What was the prices like?


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 5, 2016)

editor said:


> I'll check it out at some point soon, but those early closing times are a real pain for me. What was the prices like?


£2.50 for coffee, cakes around the same price didn't take any notice of anything else


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 6, 2016)

editor said:


> I'll check it out at some point soon, but those early closing times are a real pain for me. What was the prices like?


I agree with you about the opening times. I'd have through a 4.30pm finish was a bit too early


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I agree with you about the opening times. I'd have through a 4.30pm finish was a bit too early


It's strange because one of the main things about being a freelancer is that you often work late, or have to have meetings in the early eve. Once again, Kaff is greatly missed in this regard.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 6, 2016)

But others have to start early!
I wonder if they are trying it out without having to commit to paying for 2 shifts?
If it's successful they might extend?
Early morning coffee traffic must be a winner in terms of profits as people just pay and go...


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2016)

sparkybird said:


> But others have to start early!


Of course they do, and that's why most cafes who try to attract that kind of trade open at 7am or whatever and stay open way past 4.30pm (which is really early for a 'modern' cafe these days).


----------



## choochi (Oct 7, 2016)

From their website...

Opening Hours:

Mon-Fri 7:30-16:00*, Sat 9:00-16:00, Sun CLOSED

*Workspace open later. Last check-in 4pm.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Grand Designs comes to Coldharbour Lane - and it's not popular with the neighbours:
see: 16/05450/FUL	 |			  Erection of a 3 storey building and basement to provide a single dwelling house to the rear garden of 63 Barrington Road with provision of refuse and cycle storage.				  |																	  63 Barrington Road London SW9 7JH


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 93876 Grand Designs comes to Coldharbour Lane - and it's not popular with the neighbours:
> see: 16/05450/FUL	 |			  Erection of a 3 storey building and basement to provide a single dwelling house to the rear garden of 63 Barrington Road with provision of refuse and cycle storage.				  |																	  63 Barrington Road London SW9 7JH
> View attachment 93872


Beamed straight down from Planet Ugly.  That is fucking hideous.


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Oct 13, 2016)

Something similar on https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1sxXduWYoNjTgB_g9pU5VDZw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## Rushy (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 93876 Grand Designs comes to Coldharbour Lane - and it's not popular with the neighbours:
> see: 16/05450/FUL	 |			  Erection of a 3 storey building and basement to provide a single dwelling house to the rear garden of 63 Barrington Road with provision of refuse and cycle storage.				  |																	  63 Barrington Road London SW9 7JH
> View attachment 93872


I like these unusual infill site houses. Living room looks a bit small for the size of the house. Otherwise pretty cool.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

Ergo Proxy said:


> Something similar on https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@51.4...4!1sxXduWYoNjTgB_g9pU5VDZw!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


I don't like that one particularly but it looks a whole lot better than the one proposed here - and I like a lot of modern architecture. This one looks more like a showcase for the ego of the architect than anything else, and that trendy wood finish quickly tarnishes and fades.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2016)

Rushy said:


> I like these unusual infill site houses. Living room looks a bit small for the size of the house. Otherwise pretty cool.


You might - but the Coldharbour proposal is hardly infill. More promontory.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

That incline at the top is what makes it ugly I think. A mistaken attempt to echo the shape of the victorian ones next door. Should've just been a box shape.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> That incline at the top is what makes it ugly I think. A mistaken attempt to echo the shape of the victorian ones next door. Should've just been a box shape.


Absolutely right. This is a classic case where it would be better to use a modern style contrasting with the Victorian terrace to highlight the attractions of both types of building. 

But as always with aesthetics it's all a matter of opinion - albeit the sort of thing people might fall out over.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

CH1 said:


> But as always with aesthetics it's all a matter of opinion - albeit the sort of thing people might fall out over.



This is incorrect. Some people have taste and some people don't, that's just the way it is I'm afraid, no matter of opinion about it.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 13, 2016)

bimble said:


> That incline at the top is what makes it ugly I think. A mistaken attempt to echo the shape of the victorian ones next door. Should've just been a box shape.


From a glance, isn't the straight box what they proposed first, and have done this to please the planners? I quite like it as a solution. But don't think it is necessary to tie in to that extent on that site.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

Rushy said:


> From a glance, isn't the straight box what they proposed first, and have done this to please the planners? I quite like it as a solution. But don't think it is necessary to tie in to that extent on that site.


That would explain it. If so then it just kind of looks like the slightly awkward compromise it is.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

If they build it - and I hope they don't - it'll almost certainly end up looking even uglier as time wears on. Case in point: this building further along Coldharbour Lane. After just 8 years, the wood looks awful and it's only going to get worse.



Knotty problem: when cladding goes bad

The problem with cedar cladding – The Helpful Engineer



> The new trend of using wood in apartment blocks. Outside of UK wood is rarely seen in big buildings as it conjures images of fire hazards. But maybe because of the current eco-friendly (at least looking so) trend a lot of the new developments use wood that seems to be entirely untreated as it looks nice first and turns, in UK climate, mossy, moldy and even has some algae near the river on its surface.
> 
> Why is Britain so terrible at domestic architecture?


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 13, 2016)

editor said:


> If they build it - and I hope they don't - it'll almost certainly end up looking even uglier as time wears on. Case in point: this building further along Coldharbour Lane. After just 8 years, the wood looks awful and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> View attachment 93898
> 
> ...



It would also look better without the little cunts tagging it...who is Chris? 

I quite like the cladding look tbh - I assume it's cheap to replace if it rots?


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

editor said:


> If they build it - and I hope they don't - it'll almost certainly end up looking even uglier as time wears on. Case in point: this building further along Coldharbour Lane. After just 8 years, the wood looks awful and it's only going to get worse.
> 
> View attachment 93898
> 
> ...



Yes, the wood cladding doesn't really work here. Unless you quite like the distressed / slightly slimy effect.


----------



## bimble (Oct 13, 2016)

Is that house designed with no opening windows just plate glass double glazed views of the domino club across the street?


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> It would also look better without the little cunts tagging it...who is Chris?
> 
> I quite like the cladding look tbh - I assume it's cheap to replace if it rots?



Yeah im pretty sure the graffiti is more offensive


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 13, 2016)

SpamMisery said:


> Yeah im pretty sure the graffiti is more offensive



There also appears to be an issue with the roof and guttering!

It's not the prettiest of buildings tbf, but I like cladding in general - apparently it's a juxtaposition with the urban landscape and then matures to settle in with blah, blah, grand designs blah, blah...


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> There also appears to be an issue with the roof and guttering!
> 
> It's not the prettiest of buildings tbf, but I like cladding in general - apparently it's a juxtaposition with the urban landscape and then matures to settle in with blah, blah, grand designs blah, blah...


I love the look of the wood on buildings when it's new, but most of the time it's left to slowly discolour from thereon in, gradually turning uglier and uglier until it finally rots away.


----------



## SpamMisery (Oct 13, 2016)

Same is true of the paintwork in the second photo. Bit grimey. Unloved. Easier to fix than buggered woodwork though


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 13, 2016)

When did the yard behind the iron gates become a parking lot for Harley Davidson motorcycles ?


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I love the look of the wood on buildings when it's new, but most of the time it's left to slowly discolour from thereon in, gradually turning uglier and uglier until it finally rots away.



True - if left to rot then it's not a good look - but then again Kevin McSmug always says it grows into it's natural environment and he proved to be a Master builder Grand Designs presenter Kevin McCloud's eco-development 'riddled with building errors'


I forgive Kev though as through all the crap he bought us this gem.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 14, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> It would also look better without the little cunts tagging it...who is Chris?
> 
> I quite like the cladding look tbh - I assume it's cheap to replace if it rots?



As with many things... the question of how well timber cladding weathers is not a straightforward one. If it's badly specified and detailed then it can look pretty ropey fairly quickly. The problem is not usually that it rots but that it weathers unevenly, or you get algae and the like growing on certain parts. If you have a facade which is mostly in the sun but with parts that are overshadowed by balconies or roof overhangs etc then they will weather at a different rate and you'll often see cedar cladding where most of it has turned grey but the bits in shade are still red-ish. Or, if it's been installed too close to the ground or other horizontal surfaces where the rain splashes up, these parts might have algae growing on them. The black streaking you sometimes see is, I understand, the tannins leaching out and in theory this disappears over time and eventually everything is a fairly uniform silver colour. I sometimes also see cladding, especially where it's in quite thins strips, which has twistd and bent, which I assume is because it wasn't seasoned properly, or maybe only one side has recieved a treatment of some kind.

What really doesn't seem to work is attempts to preserve cedar in its original red colour - then it needs to be sealed and treated to prevent it weathering to silver. But that requires maintenance - ie being retreated every so often - and that never happens. So once the sealant starts to degrade it starts weathering really unevenly and looks dreadful.

Interestingly here, it seems the previous design had the facades in brick, but they have been revised to cedar cladding to respond to the planners' comments that the brick facades looked overbearing. I'm not sure it's an entirely sensible response to such a comment. I wonder if it's a planner suggestion.

It's correct that the angled top is in response to planner comments on a previous application.

I note also from their design & access statement that the planning officer seems to have got the orientation of the building the wrong way round throughout their previous report


----------



## Rushy (Oct 14, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I sometimes also see cladding, especially where it's in quite thins strips, which has twistd and bent, which I assume is because it wasn't seasoned properly, or maybe only one side has recieved a treatment of some kind.


Timber taken from the inner party of the trunk is usually much more stable, and more expensive. Outer timber less so on both counts.


----------



## bimble (Oct 14, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> When did the yard behind the iron gates become a parking lot for Harley Davidson motorcycles ?


It's a mechanics, motorbike repairs and resale. It's not an easy plot of land I suppose, railway right behind. I get why they went for the closed box approach.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 16, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 93876 Grand Designs comes to Coldharbour Lane - and it's not popular with the neighbours:
> see: 16/05450/FUL	 |			  Erection of a 3 storey building and basement to provide a single dwelling house to the rear garden of 63 Barrington Road with provision of refuse and cycle storage.				  |																	  63 Barrington Road London SW9 7JH
> View attachment 93872



My problem is the location. Its right next to the motorbike/ car repair workshops. I do not think this is good idea.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Oct 16, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> It would also look better without the little cunts tagging it...who is Chris?
> 
> I quite like the cladding look tbh - I assume it's cheap to replace if it rots?


Nothing to do with me


----------



## Nita P (Nov 9, 2016)

editor said:


> The new Caya cafe opposite the Barrier Block is very much plugged into the ambitious entrepreneurial nu-Brixton vision, already declaring it to be just their "first shop" with plans to expand "across the UK and Europe over the next five years" with a strapline of, "Look out London. CAYA is coming to a street near you."
> 
> Shame the place has such inflexible opening hours (Mon-Fri 7:30-16:00, Sat 9:00-16:00, Sun CLOSED) because it might have come in handy for me.
> 
> ...


Hello Editor, 
My landlord just passed this onto me -- I own CAYA and just wanted to let you know we have extended our opening hours. We have been open seven days a week since early October and now we are open Mon-Fri 0730 - 1730; Sat-Sun 08300 - 1730. We hope in the future as the business grows to be open 0700-1900.   

Sorry you were disappointed at the start. I know the opening hours weren't ideal to start with but my business partner and I had spend every last bean (financially and physically) getting the doors open and these hours were a temporary measure while we got ourselves up to full capacity.

We hope you pop in soon for a coffee and a chat. Let us know if there's anything we can do to help. And if you can spread the word, we'd be very grateful for the support.

Many thanks, 
Nita and Kate, CAYA


----------



## Nita P (Nov 9, 2016)

organicpanda said:


> had a coffee in there yesterday, nice staff, nice coffee, seems to be positioning itself as a sandwich shop/workspace with a lot of space for meetings etc. at £4 an hour, tables at the front large enough for 1 person and their computer and coffee. during the hour I spent in there there were two meetings, about 5 people sipping coffee, 2 eating and 2 takeaways not bad for a Monday I would have thought.


Hi Organic Panda, 

We are thrilled you had a lovely time at the shop on your visit. Please do come again soon and if you use the workspace again, we will be starting a loyalty scheme for our desk users so you benefit from repeated visits.

See you again soon,
Nita and Kate, CAYA


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2016)

Nita P said:


> Hello Editor,
> My landlord just passed this onto me -- I own CAYA and just wanted to let you know we have extended our opening hours. We have been open seven days a week since early October and now we are open Mon-Fri 0730 - 1730; Sat-Sun 08300 - 1730. We hope in the future as the business grows to be open 0700-1900.
> 
> Sorry you were disappointed at the start. I know the opening hours weren't ideal to start with but my business partner and I had spend every last bean (financially and physically) getting the doors open and these hours were a temporary measure while we got ourselves up to full capacity.
> ...


That's great news. Are you around today? I'll pop over and say hello if so!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 26, 2016)

Culled from a very odd article about Tinder dating in London bars in yesterday's Evening Standard:

The best pubs and bars in London for a Tinder date

I was not sure whether to find this alarming or amusing. My idea of date terror for heterosexuals is somewhat affected by "Gone with the Wind":


So it was shocking to read of men going to the loo and simply disappearing. Is that what happens these days?

Fortunately there is only one way out of the Shrub and Shutter, so the unlucky Tinder-introduced couple would have to have a frank exchange of views like Scarlett O'Hara and Rhett Butler.


----------



## T & P (Nov 26, 2016)

Cocktails. Is there _anything_ they can't do?


----------



## CH1 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nobody seems to have noticed that the famous Brixton Christmas lights now take in the Shrub and Shutter, Jimmy's and Coldharbour Carwash.

Certainly a first ever for this part of Coldharbour Lane in my memory.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Nobody seems to have noticed that the famous Brixton Christmas lights now take in the Shrub and Shutter, Jimmy's and Coldharbour Carwash.
> 
> Certainly a first ever for this part of Coldharbour Lane in my memory.



And Brixton Hill, and parts of Acre Lane beside Tesco's.


----------



## laughalot (Dec 6, 2016)

...once upon a time long long long ago.... we had a lamp post outside of us to which one year at Christmas Lambeth attached a large illuminated 'Parrot' ... the parrot went after the new year... shortly followed by the lamp post....both never to be seen again...


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 6, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Nobody seems to have noticed that the famous Brixton Christmas lights now take in the Shrub and Shutter, Jimmy's and Coldharbour Carwash.
> 
> Certainly a first ever for this part of Coldharbour Lane in my memory.



Bloody getrification


----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 14, 2016)

Gentrified to the point that no-one can drive down it and Acre Lane has become a car park.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 14, 2016)

I  got this put through my door today:

"Dear Neighbours,

Please join us around the mulberry tree in Loughborough Park on Sunday 18th from 2pm.

A few of us who live in Loughborough Park will be meeting there for some Christmas festivities.

We will be decorating the tree, wishing each other Merry Christmas and having a drink. Maybe even singing a song.

We are hoping it will be an opportunity to get to know each a little.

So bring along any waterproof decorations you can donate, mulled wine, musical instruments, or just your selves. And please do invite your neighbours."

Note does give name and address I will not put up here. So its bona fide.

Sounds a really nice idea. So I will try to go.

I am on CHL near LJ but don’t know the mulberry tree.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 15, 2016)

Ol Nick said:


> Gentrified to the point that no-one can drive down it and Acre Lane has become a car park.



I wasn't aware of the link between gentrification and the ability not to drive anywhere. I had thought that the delays yesterday were due to resurfacing work taking place in Gresham Road. Wasn't aware that resurfacing = hipster gentirifcation


----------



## Harbourite (Dec 15, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I wasn't aware of the link between gentrification and the ability not to drive anywhere. I had thought that the delays yesterday were due to resurfacing work taking place in Gresham Road. Wasn't aware that resurfacing = hipster gentirifcation



yup. artisanal gravel with small batch bitumen. it's all the rage out East London way.


----------



## T & P (Dec 15, 2016)

ChrisSouth said:


> I wasn't aware of the link between gentrification and the ability not to drive anywhere.


 Never mention gentrification and driving in the same sentence in this forum. That way madness lies...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 31, 2017)

Has anyone noticed the spectacular vista of nude arches seen from Valentia Place - pending the 3 tower blocks to be built by Taylor Wimpy?

This scene is quite sort of railway historical -  teuchter?

I never noticed at first because the Gresham Road gates as locked and barred - still with the Olive Morris graffiti in situ.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 1, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Has anyone noticed the spectacular vista of nude arches seen from Valentia Place - pending the 3 tower blocks to be built by Taylor Wimpy?
> 
> This scene is quite sort of railway historical -  teuchter?
> 
> ...


You can see what i think are marks left from where the masts, which used to carry the overhead electrical wires that used to be along here, were fixed into the side of the viaduct.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 1, 2017)

Nice photos CH1 

The arches do look magnificent.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2017)

So here's two new shops on Coldharbour Lane:



A Vape Shop for that funny little building next to the Prince of Wales.

 

And another estate agents


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2017)

editor said:


> View attachment 99920
> And another estate agents


I hope you appreciate the design consultancy work that has gone into that interior Marsh & Parsons - AMI Consulting

"The use of classic clocks serve to add a vintage twist to the contemporary style offices, and we created a spacious meet and greet area, aimed at making clients feel immediately welcome."


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 4, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Has anyone noticed the spectacular vista of nude arches seen from Valentia Place - pending the 3 tower blocks to be built by Taylor Wimpy?
> 
> This scene is quite sort of railway historical -  teuchter?
> 
> ...


they've replaced the original wall with a fence painted in UKIP colours


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> they've replaced the original wall with a fence painted in UKIP colours


Surely that is ripe for artistic improvement?

BTW I was wondering on what the new development would be called. The obvious name to blend in historically would surely be Gresham Place - although there is a Gresham Place in Archway and another in Cambridge.

Are Lambeth Council's street naming department working on this? I feel quite averse to having a "Quarter" in the area. To me that name signifies marketing fairs in Singapore.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

They're put up hoardings so I had to jump on top of a telephone exchange box to grab these pics of a view soon to be obscured by luxury flats 












Site clearance for another luxury Brixton development reveals fine viaduct vista


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Surely that is ripe for artistic improvement?
> 
> BTW I was wondering on what the new development would be called. The obvious name to blend in historically would surely be Gresham Place - although there is a Gresham Place in Archway and another in Cambridge.
> 
> Are Lambeth Council's street naming department working on this? I feel quite averse to having a "Quarter" in the area. To me that name signifies marketing fairs in Singapore.


Viaduct Quarter
Unaffordable Zone
Train Rumblin' Square


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Viaduct Quarter
> Unaffordable Zone
> Train Rumblin' Square


final nail in the coffin quarter


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> They're put up hoardings so I had to jump on top of a telephone exchange box to grab these pics of a view soon to be obscured by luxury flats



This raises the question as to what constitutes a 'luxury flat', as opposed to just a 'flat'?


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> This raises the question as to what constitutes a 'luxury flat', as opposed to just a 'flat'?


Given that Coldharbour Ward is one of the most deprived in London, I'd say that the prices of these flats are going to appear pretty bloody luxurious to many in the community.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2017)

editor happyshopper please note the marketing has already started:
The Edge, Brixton |  Taylor Wimpey
It would appear that the development is to be called "The Edge"
Maybe the creatives had just upgraded to Windows 10?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Viaduct Quarter
> Unaffordable Zone
> Train Rumblin' Square



You're not trying to instil the incomers with faith and confidence, are you? 

I reckon Lambeth and the developers would prefer something like 
"Highlife Quarter",
"Comfortably-expensive Zone" and
"Good Vibrations Square".


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 4, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> final nail in the coffin quarter



That'll be wherever Lambeth's "cabinet member for housing" is burned at the stake.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

Luxury has lost its currency now as a descriptor. In the same way that the word exclusive has. 

Exclusive literally means nothing in most of the contexts in which it is used. 

Lazy, unimaginative copywriting.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

happyshopper said:


> This raises the question as to what constitutes a 'luxury flat', as opposed to just a 'flat'?


In this case it probably just means 'new'.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

discobastard said:


> Luxury has lost its currency now as a descriptor. In the same way that the word exclusive has.
> 
> Exclusive literally means nothing in most of the contexts in which it is used.
> 
> Lazy, unimaginative copywriting.


Would "fucking pricey" suit sir better?


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

Oh for fuck's sake. Look what they're calling it. "The Edge."







Seriously.  

(CH1  - sorry, missed your earlier post)


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> Would "fucking pricey" suit sir better?


I'm sure they are. I wasn't commenting on their affordability, more the use of language in marketing and sales these days. Which I dislike. 

I was looking at a property ad in west Norwood the other day and the estate agent had written that the area was benefiting from 'recent gentrification'. Which I think is a frankly stupid and disrespectful thing to say. These words lose their meaning when used so freely and without any thought to what they actually mean.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2017)

The Edge says: 






> Brixton is famous for its live music, murals, cinemas, and is a desirable place to live for the younger, professional generation due to the strong social culture.





> Brixton is a social magnet for the youthful and more creative Londoners due to its imaginative street scene and renowned nightlife including the Brixton Market and 02 Brixton Academy.


----------



## discobastard (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> The Edge says:


What's it got to do with him anyway?


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Feb 4, 2017)

editor said:


> The Edge says:


Not him, the other one, Adam is it?  I saw him backstage at a gig and he didn't have his arms in his jacket sleeves.  The jacket (gold sequins) was resting on his shoulders.  It took all of my might not to say a word.


----------



## editor (Feb 22, 2017)

Pretty lively on the street right now opposite the block. A huge row broke out between various men and women. Lots of small scuffles until one guy walked away bellowing, "SOMEONE HAS TO DIE!". 

Cue Shrub & Shutter customers hastily retreating back into the bar!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Pretty lively on the street right now opposite the block. A huge row broke out between various men and women. Lots of small scuffles until one guy walked away bellowing, "SOMEONE HAS TO DIE!".
> 
> Cue Shrub & Shutter customers hastily retreating back into the bar!


I was looking at the back of the terrace earlier in the week (now the office buildings have been demolished). Looks like Shrub & Shutter may have a 2 storey annex at the back?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I was looking at the back of the terrace earlier in the week (now the office buildings have been demolished). Looks like Shrub & Shutter may have a 2 storey annex at the back?


I remember they applied for that ages ago. 

Now I've got the delights of the soundtrack of luxury apartments being built opposite me for the next year or so.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> I remember they applied for that ages ago.
> 
> Now I've got the delights of the soundtrack of luxury apartments being built opposite me for the next year or so.


It won't take that long surely? They are being "released" in September!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> It won't take that long surely? They are being "released" in September!


Blimey that would be quick work. Its going to block my view of the viaduct, so no more steam engine views for me. Yuppies Killed My Steam Engine Vista


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 23, 2017)

It is quite normal these days for developers to sell flats as yet unbuilt. "Released" means released on the market, not actually constructed in real bricks yet.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

trabuquera said:


> It is quite normal these days for developers to sell flats as yet unbuilt. "Released" means released on the market, not actually constructed in real bricks yet.


It's going to be lovely to have a new 'oiks keep away' gated road to complement the one in Brixton Square.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> It's going to be lovely to have a new 'oiks keep away' gated road to complement the one in Brixton Square.


I hope they have uniformed staff like in Brixton Square.

P.S. some MP asked a question in the house today regarding Taylor Wimpey malpractice. Doesn't sound too promising for buyers.

Taylor Wimpey more greedy than the ground rent ‘Mr Smallweeds’ (and so are other plc housebuilders) - Leasehold Knowledge Partnership


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I hope they have uniformed staff like in Brixton Square.


They have uniformed staff in Brixton Square? Where have you seen them?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> They have uniformed staff in Brixton Square? Where have you seen them?


I have to take a quarterly newsletter to a couple of members of a local society in there. There is a concierge office at the back where they hang out (normally only one is on duty at a time).

If you choose to make a delivery when the solo attendant has popped out for a sarnie you are buggered (so to speak).


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 23, 2017)

editor said:


> Blimey that would be quick work. Its going to block my view of the viaduct, so no more steam engine views for me. Yuppies Killed My Steam Engine Vista


same here plus I currently get an internal massage from the vibrations of their enormous jack hammer thingy


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2017)

Had a bit of a rant 






Brixton Edge contemporary housing development. Feel the loud trains rumbling by. NOW LIVE IT!


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2017)

Gramsci editor a couple of cuttings from this week's Press re Taylor Wimpey's escalating leases. Seems Taylor Wimpey leases are the new PPI scandal for those who got caught out


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

Summat's kicked off - there's nine police cars outside Morleys by Gresham Rd right now and lots of shouting.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)




----------



## editor (May 10, 2017)

Here's a short video of the kerfuffle


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 22, 2017)

I saw a Strong and Stable My Arse poster at the Camberwell end of Coldharbour Lane (well just around the corner).  I was on my bike so couldn't get a snap.


----------



## Gramsci (May 22, 2017)

Taken in Soho.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 23, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Taken in Soho.View attachment 107433


Local boy Jeremy Deller apparently.


----------



## dbs1fan (May 23, 2017)

Got a pic of the one under the railway arches in Herne Hill


----------



## Lizzy Mac (May 24, 2017)

Argh, it looks like the leak is back.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> Argh, it looks like the leak is back.


It was only ever bodged up by the Fire Service and obviously Lambeth don't give a shit. They'd love to see the building disappear.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

The Edge has marketing suite.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2017)

The advertising really pisses me off. Fuck this.


----------



## SpamMisery (May 29, 2017)

Caught your attention. Job done.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> The advertising really pisses me off. Fuck this.View attachment 107922


I've got a rant all ready to go on Buzz about that. I saw that bullshit last week. Fucking bullshit.


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2017)

editor said:


> I've got a rant all ready to go on Buzz about that. I saw that bullshit last week. Fucking bullshit.


This may be nauseating, but it may give East Brixton a lift.
I reckon the next thing to happen may be a proposal to develop the Car Wash - though that would require cooperation from the Blairite council, which I think still own the freehold.
(as my old boss would have said - May, may may - but this is all conjecture definitely not politics)


----------



## editor (May 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> This may be nauseating, but it may give East Brixton a lift.


Not sure East Brixton needs a 'lift' in the shape of an exclusive private gated development where the well heeled can "cut their own groove."


----------



## bimble (May 30, 2017)

They're got their metaphors all mixed up. What has an edge got to do with a groove, really? Marketing's all retro music themed but the name is just ..edgy.


----------



## editor (May 30, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I reckon the next thing to happen may be a proposal to develop the Car Wash - though that would require cooperation from the Blairite council, which I think still own the freehold.


They tried that quite a few years ago - with all the new high density developments surrounding this bit of green space they may now find it tricky to push through. Besides, they granted the noisy car wash fuckers an improbably long lease.


----------



## Winot (May 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> They're got their metaphors all mixed up. What has an edge got to do with a groove, really? Marketing's all retro music themed but the name is just ..edgy.



Surely every groove must have an edge?


----------



## bimble (May 30, 2017)

Winot said:


> Surely every groove must have an edge?


 you might be right. But at least two edges per groove, surely.


----------



## Winot (May 30, 2017)

bimble said:


> you might be right. But at least two edges per groove, surely.



Even edgier.


----------



## CH1 (May 30, 2017)

editor said:


> They tried that quite a few years ago - with all the new high density developments surrounding this bit of green space they may now find it tricky to push through. Besides, they granted the noisy car wash fuckers an improbably long lease.


You mean a sub-lease? From memory this was "housing land" transferred to Ujima Housing Association (subsequently placed in receivership) - then picked up by a Stanmore property company who are sitting on it using their car wash sub tenants to generate some income. I'm sure property companies make more out of developments than car washes and they are biding their time.

How on earth did May developments get their approvals involving the destruction of community assets adjacent to Pop Brixton?  

I'm in favour of making a green space the length of the barrier block as you know. But in this asset stripping capitalist society we don't always get what we want.


----------



## sparkybird (May 31, 2017)

Leak still going as I walked past yesterday. I've reported it again to Thames Water..... haven't we been here before
I don't have twitter or facebook accounts - can someone contact them this way??


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

sparkybird said:


> Leak still going as I walked past yesterday. I've reported it again to Thames Water..... haven't we been here before
> I don't have twitter or facebook accounts - can someone contact them this way??


Thing is they've never responded since the leak started - it was the Fire Brigade who temporarily bodged a repair in response to a report from the public about a 'major water leak.'


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Thing is they've never responded since the leak started - it was the Fire Brigade who temporarily bodged a repair in response to a report from the public about a 'major water leak.'


I note that despite Thames Water's reluctance to do any work, they are not slow in selling your payment details to Equifax, as I found when following up my current Identity Theft issue.Apart from reports on bank and credit card accounts - right at the top of the list is a chart of payments to Thames Water for the last 3 years.

McQuarrie Thames Water were next best thing to prostitutes in my view. They'd engineer weeks long holes in the road just to ramp up expenses. Sell flood insurance in a PPI-like way. 

Privatisation what's not to like? Wonder if we'll notice any improvement now McQuarrie have sold out to the Kuwait Investment Trust?
Australian bank Macquarie has sold its final stake in Thames Water


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

There's a load of videos on the Wimpey site with Pop Brixton being presented as major draw for people spending a minimum of £520,000 for one of their oh-so-fucking-edgy apartments.

Feel it, live it! Taylor Wimpey post up cringeworthy adverts for their luxury The Edge Brixton development


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 31, 2017)

Cringeworthy to say the least!! That photographer is so urrrggggghhhhhh... It reminded me of this 'mockumentary' by Rankin - Rankin Satirizes Fashion People Perfectly in New 'Mockumentary'. Having been subjected to working with him it didn't feel very mock, felt very much like a flashback.


----------



## CH1 (May 31, 2017)

shakespearegirl said:


> Cringeworthy to say the least!! That photographer is so urrrggggghhhhhh... It reminded me of this 'mockumentary' by Rankin - Rankin Satirizes Fashion People Perfectly in New 'Mockumentary'. Having been subjected to working with him it didn't feel very mock, felt very much like a flashback.


Seems to be the Listen with Mother version of the former Property Porn on Brixton Road.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

Those rich folks moving into upper floors of the Edge will be able to enjoy commanding views of the Brixton Soup Kitchen opposite. Nice.


----------



## Twattor (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Those rich folks moving into upper floors of the Edge will be able to enjoy commanding views of the Brixton Soup Kitchen opposite. Nice.


probably won't be interested unless they're on deliveroo


----------



## ash (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Those rich folks moving into upper floors of the Edge will be able to enjoy commanding views of the Brixton Soup Kitchen opposite. Nice.


so would it be better if the 'rich folk' lived miles away from the soup kitchens


----------



## bimble (May 31, 2017)

Their promotional website makes me feel sort of sick, like i'm lurching about trying to find the way out of some horrible party full of young advertising executives on coke. Not even one picture of a flat, just lifestyle memes and vacuous aspirational pictures of coffee and people laughing.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

ash said:


> so would it be better if the 'rich folk' lived miles away from the soup kitchens


It would be better if exclusive luxury developments with no social housing provision weren't being built in areas of high deprivation and it would be better if there was no need for soup kitchens at all. Do you not have a problem with such vast social inequality being shoved in the faces of those in poverty?


----------



## Twattor (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> It would be better if exclusive luxury developments with no social housing provision weren't being built in areas of high deprivation and it would be better if there was no need for soup kitchens at all. Do you not have a problem with such vast social inequality being shoved in the faces of those in poverty?


Wow. Are you actually promoting ghettoisation? Let's keep the poor people in their ghetto while the rich keep Kensington and Chelsea.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Wow. Are you actually promoting ghettoisation? Let's keep the poor people in their ghetto while the rich keep Kensington and Chelsea.


No not at all. I'm all for old-school mixed housing with plentiful social housing occupied full of people from all backgrounds and classes. But do I find it offensive when one luxury, exclusive gated development after another opens up in one of the most deprived communities in London? Yes, I fucking do. I find it divisive. It also contributes to the tearing apart of established communities, where locals can no longer afford to live in their own community. That's how I feel. How about you?


----------



## ash (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> It would be better if exclusive luxury developments with no social housing provision weren't being built in areas of high deprivation and it would be better if there was no need for soup kitchens at all. Do you not have a problem with such vast social inequality being shoved in the faces of those in poverty?





Twattor said:


> Wow. Are you actually promoting ghettoisation? Let's keep the poor people in their ghetto while the rich keep Kensington and Chelsea.


let's face it not everyone buying is super rich or indeed bad people who wont contribute to the community. FFS we have enough divisions in society with all the shit to do with values and fundamentalism (right and left) so please don't perpetuate with stupidisms around class or income


----------



## lefteri (May 31, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Wow. Are you actually promoting ghettoisation? Let's keep the poor people in their ghetto while the rich keep Kensington and Chelsea.


yeah cos there's so much new council housing being built in K&C


----------



## editor (May 31, 2017)

ash said:


> let's face it not everyone buying is super rich or indeed bad people who wont contribute to the community. FFS we have enough divisions in society with all the shit to do with values and fundamentalism (right and left) so please don't perpetuate with stupidisms around class or income


Not sure where anyone's mentioned 'super rich' people or 'bad' people but the fact remains that there is a widening wealth divide between the haves and the have nots in Brixton, particularly around this development. 

 

 

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/State of Borough 2016 - v3.pdf


----------



## shakespearegirl (May 31, 2017)

If any of the recent super lux marketed developments in Brixton had any provision for social or affordable housing included (and not such wacky marketing) I'm sure there would be less criticism


----------



## Twattor (May 31, 2017)

editor said:


> No not at all. I'm all for old-school mixed housing with plentiful social housing occupied full of people from all backgrounds and classes. But do I find it offensive when one luxury, exclusive gated development after another opens up in one of the most deprived communities in London? Yes, I fucking do. I find it divisive. It also contributes to the tearing apart of established communities, where locals can no longer afford to live in their own community. That's how I feel. How about you?


My understanding is that planning policy is always towards integration of tenures. From the management side I understand the separation of cores simply to reduce costs. This is something that urbs seem to find horrific. Tbh I consider this stupid politicising - who wants to spend more for nothing?


----------



## Gramsci (May 31, 2017)

It's also that the marketing campaign is using the using the Afro Carribbean musical background of post war Brixton to sell flats that gets me. To sell flats to the well off.


----------



## Twattor (May 31, 2017)

lefteri said:


> yeah cos there's so much new council housing being built in K&C


???
Actually ???
Non sequitur. Please. You're worth more than that


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> My understanding is that planning policy is always towards integration of tenures. From the management side I understand the separation of cores simply to reduce costs. This is something that urbs seem to find horrific. Tbh I consider this stupid politicising - who wants to spend more for nothing?



Separation of cores is because developers feel that mixing social housing with market price housing will reduce the "desirability" of market price housing. Thus reducing there profits. To say it's simply about management costs is naive. It's a class issue. I don't understand why you can't see this.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 1, 2017)

editor said:


> No not at all. I'm all for old-school mixed housing with plentiful social housing occupied full of people from all backgrounds and classes. But do I find it offensive when one luxury, exclusive gated development after another opens up in one of the most deprived communities in London? Yes, I fucking do. I find it divisive. It also contributes to the tearing apart of established communities, where locals can no longer afford to live in their own community. That's how I feel. How about you?


I've not been working in the social housing world for long, but from my experience we've spent the last 10+ years trying to build balanced communities. It just feels that a lot of nimbys are hugely prejudiced against anything that isn't a squat


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Wow. Are you actually promoting ghettoisation? Let's keep the poor people in their ghetto while the rich keep Kensington and Chelsea.



Your wrong on Kensington and Chelsea. Even the Victorians thought that ghettoisation was a bad idea. They saw social conflict. Victorian philanthropy means there is social housing in Kensington and Chelsea.

Funnily enough it's under threat from the present day Tories if they have there way. Know it's why should looks on low incomes be allowed to live there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> I've not been working in the social housing world for long, but from my experience we've spent the last 10+ years trying to build balanced communities. It just feels that a lot of nimbys are hugely prejudiced against anything that isn't a squat



This is bollox.

As ViolentPanda in Cressingham Gardens knows talk of "balanced" communities is code for to much social housing.

Some of us posters here have aldo been working (unpaid) in the social housing sector in a voluntary capacity representing residents. So know what we are talking about.

Your post is just insults.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Separation of cores is because developers feel that mixing social housing with market price housing will reduce the "desirability" of market price housing. Thus reducing there profits. To say it's simply about management costs is naive. It's a class issue. I don't understand why you can't see this.


Nope. I've seen the maths. Social service charges are capped. Legislation stipulates that a freeholder can only charge tenants for specific elements relating to them. Discrimination isn't allowed. Everything comes down to minimising costs - separate stair cores with robust finishes won't cost thousands.

Then you get idiots with entitlement issues who think that they shouldn't have to pay for any of this


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Nope. I've seen the maths. Social service charges are capped. Legislation stipulates that a freeholder can only charge tenants for specific elements relating to them. Discrimination isn't allowed. Everything comes down to minimising costs - separate stair cores with robust finishes won't cost thousands.
> 
> 
> Then you get idiots with entitlement issues who think that they shouldn't have to pay for any of this




Entitlement issues. Fuck you.

You work in social housing sector and say this. Fucking piece of shit.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This is bollox.
> 
> As ViolentPanda in Cressingham Gardens knows talk of "balanced" communities is code for to much social housing.
> 
> ...


Disappointed that you should feel that way as I consider you to be one of the more considered posters here.

In the years that I've been doing this one of the primary considerations has been to build balanced communities. Mix and tenure have always been a consideration, but more than that we've also had to consider how to balance the community alongside the financial constraints. 

It always saddens me that people see nothing more than sales prices and an irrational expectation that we should all be housed for naught.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> Entitlement issues. Fuck you.
> 
> You work in social housing sector and say this. Fucking piece of shit.



Again that surprises me. We've often had good conversations about stuff and I'm surprised to be on the receiving end of such vitriol.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Again that surprises me. We've often had good conversations about stuff and I'm surprised to be on the receiving end of such vitriol.



"entitlement issues" that says it all. I've had it up to here with reading housing stuff about "mixed communities" etc. This is straight out of New Labour types like Adonis. Tories are just continuing what New Labour started and you are buying it.

Btw I'm not slagging off all those who work in social housing sector. Talked to one recently and says he doesn't like his job now. It's not why 25 years ago he started his career in housing.


----------



## Twattor (Jun 1, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> "entitlement issues" that says it all. I've had it up to here with reading housing stuff about "mixed communities" etc. This is straight out of New Labour types like Adonis. Tories are just continuing what New Labour started and you are buying it.
> 
> Btw I'm not slagging off all those who work in social housing sector. Talked to one recently and says he doesn't like his job now. It's not why 25 years ago he started his career in housing.


Ok maybe I didn't express myself as clearly as I might, and I know it has been discussed on the boards before, but in service charge terms your apportionment comes down to what you occupy. 

In private developments the developer may want bells and whistles to attract purchasers, and expensive but vulnerable finishes can be charged back to purchasers 

In social cores the priority is to keep finishes and fittings robust so occupiers don't get crippling service charges.

The annoying thing is that a high proportion of social applicants are dissatisfied because they haven't been given white goods, furnishings etc. 

It always surprises me that people reject huge flats because no-one is giving them a TV. That is the sense of entitlement I'm talking about, and I see this all the time.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> It just feels that a lot of nimbys are hugely prejudiced against anything that isn't a squat


Where are you getting this ridiculous bullshit from? No one here has presented such a ridiculous argument and that goes for that offensive "entitlement" crap you're spouting too. And then you wonder why Gramsci gets annoyed. You sound like a controversy-courting right wing columnist in The Sun.


Twattor said:


> It always surprises me that people reject huge flats because no-one is giving them a TV. That is the sense of entitlement I'm talking about, and I see this all the time.


 You see this "all the time"? Sorry, but I find that very hard to believe. I know plenty of people who are desperate for housing and whether there's a TV on offer or not is just about the absolute last of their considerations.


----------



## SpamMisery (Jun 1, 2017)

People expect to be given TVs?!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor 's TV post is reminiscent of Alternatve für Deutschland stories about refugees expecting a new car when they arrive in Germany.

Obviously this TV comment is a single case in your experience Twattor? Or maybe anecdotal based on other unspecified people's experience? Or maybe you work with people with Leaning Difficulties and some unfortunate and naive "user" thought they got the whole shebang when they became a tenant?

I would be really interested to learn of the circumstances leading to your remark.

Due to excessive repetition of political matters during the election I have come to know that both Channel 4 and Channel 5 have reality TV shows concentrating on the exaggerated claims of council tenants, aspiring council tenants and slum landlords. Maybe the "evidence" originates on Channel 4 or Channel 5?


----------



## lefteri (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> ???
> Actually ???
> Non sequitur. Please. You're worth more than that


it's not in the slightest bit a non sequitur - gentrification is a one way street, council house building in areas both rich and deprived would serve to counteract this


----------



## lefteri (Jun 1, 2017)

Twattor said:


> It always surprises me that people reject huge flats because no-one is giving them a TV. That is the sense of entitlement I'm talking about, and I see this all the time.



yes I'm sure people are rejecting huge flats all the time


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2017)

Taylor Wimpey's website is already offering one bedrooms for £525,000 up to 3 bedrooms at £720,000 - in Block A.
Presumably these are off-plan and will also be marketed in Singapore, Kuala Lumpur, Macau and Hong Kong, as normal.

I haven't checked, but my recollection of the planning meeting was that there will be 2 blocks of "market" and one of "affordable".
Again I imagine they will try to off-load all the private first, especially since house prices have now hit a gentle downwards curve and there is the Brexit uncertainty coming up.

The affordable housing will almost certainly be "shared ownership" where you pay a mortgage to be a tenant (or pay rent to have mortgage on SOME of the flat) according to how you look at it.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2017)

Looks like there was some sort of assault involving women (doing the assaulting) in the supermarket opposite the Barrier Block. It's been taped off.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2017)

editor said:


> Looks like there was some sort of assault involving women (doing the assaulting) in the supermarket opposite the Barrier Block. It's been taped off.


There's regularly incidents there. A few days ago there was a traffic jam back to the POW because some very young guy - stripped to the waist - was having an altercation with people outside the shop. They were restraining him, and he was raving. 

Meanwhile his much older female minder or girlfriend was standing in their stationary car blocking all the east-bound traffic, holding open the open-top coupe door and doing a "It's not worth it!" impression.

It would be good if someone invented a pherenome to irradiate off-licenses and betting shops which caused young men and women to slow down to half speed.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2017)

Twattor said:


> I've not been working in the social housing world for long, but from my experience we've spent the last 10+ years trying to build balanced communities. It just feels that a lot of nimbys are hugely prejudiced against anything that isn't a squat



Are you working for an HA, or a local authority?
HAs had/have a statutory obligation to "balance" their communities.  However, in many cases that has been taken as an excuse to develop *more* non-social housing - i.e. housing at "affordable" (70-80% of market) rent, and at full private rent - than social housing, using the excuse of providing a balance of tenure.  The problem is that the balance of tenure generally suits the income of the association, not the needs of the area that they serve.
Local authorities have been developing plans to shake the same money tree for at least the last decade, although in many cases these plans have only started coming to fruition in the last 5 or so years.

I have nothing against the development of housing *IF* it is what is needed, and what is needed is a majority of social housing, with a minority of other tenures.  It's not about being nimbys prejudiced against anything that isn't a squat - that'd be rather self-defeating for those of us threatened by regeneration - it's about not wanting block and blocks and blocks of semi-occupied cunt-hutches being thrown up for foreign investors to buy.  I don't know about you, but I find the idea of "buy to leave" housing morally fucking offensive.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> This is bollox.
> 
> As ViolentPanda in Cressingham Gardens knows talk of "balanced" communities is code for to much social housing.



Yes, and code for "lets get rid of some of it".



> Some of us posters here have aldo been working (unpaid) in the social housing sector in a voluntary capacity representing residents. So know what we are talking about.
> 
> Your post is just insults.



If not insults, then partisan, ignorant, uninformed shit.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Nope. I've seen the maths. Social service charges are capped. Legislation stipulates that a freeholder can only charge tenants for specific elements relating to them. Discrimination isn't allowed. Everything comes down to minimising costs - separate stair cores with robust finishes won't cost thousands.



"Legislation stipulates"...?  
How naive are you? Legislation can stipulate all it wants.  Ultimately the power is in two sets of hands - the hand of the landlord, and the hands of the local authority whose duty it is to police the landlord.  Guess which set of hands have disengaged from the struggle for the last 20 years?



> Then you get idiots with entitlement issues who think that they shouldn't have to pay for any of this



Really?  I've not noticed this, except in rare circumstances, yet you speak like it's a common occurrence.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2017)

Twattor said:


> Ok maybe I didn't express myself as clearly as I might, and I know it has been discussed on the boards before, but in service charge terms your apportionment comes down to what you occupy.
> 
> In private developments the developer may want bells and whistles to attract purchasers, and expensive but vulnerable finishes can be charged back to purchasers
> 
> ...



Has it occurred to you that for some social applicant, white goods have to be left where they are for many reasons (a few examples: Because the cooker is gas, and you're offered a new-build with no gas supply, or you're moving from a furnished private rental where the white goods belong to the landlord, or you're skint and have no recourse to the sort of funds necessary to buy new or even second-hand white goods)?

Bear in mind that the Social Fund has been residualised into the ground, and that charities that help with such things have been squeezed so that their per household spend is less than half of what it was 10 years ago.

That's not "dissatisfaction" you're talking about, it's angst - "where am I going to find the money for a fridge/cooker/washing machine?"



> It always surprises me that people reject huge flats because no-one is giving them a TV. That is the sense of entitlement I'm talking about, and I see this all the time.



There are very few "huge flats", and I suspect that if you've experienced people refusing them due to lack of a telly, it's a vanishingly-rare experience for you, unless you live in Bizarro-world.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2017)

SpamMisery said:


> People expect to be given TVs?!



No.

Next!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 2, 2017)

lefteri said:


> yes I'm sure people are rejecting huge flats all the time



All for lack of a 50" flatscreen.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 4, 2017)

I had a text today from Thames Water informing me that the leak I reported (Carlton Mansions) was fixed. If anyone is going past soon, can you check and let me know so I can follow up if it's not been done?
thanks
SB


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

I tried the Shrub and Shutter at the weekend.  It was great, such tasty food and drinks and the staff were friendly.  They catered well for a vegan with no notice, just adapting the vegetables dishes.  She was very happy with her grub.  It's small and gets right noisy and quite young later, so if you don't like that, eat early like I did to avoid the worst.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2017)

Lizzy Mac said:


> I tried the Shrub and Shutter at the weekend.  It was great, such tasty food and drinks and the staff were friendly.  They catered well for a vegan with no notice, just adapting the vegetables dishes.  She was very happy with her grub.  It's small and gets right noisy and quite young later, so if you don't like that, eat early like I did to avoid the worst.


I know some of the staff there and they are lovely people but the proximity of an expensive (and therefore exclusive)  cocktail bar smack bang in front of a particularly poorly off council estate will continue to rile me.


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Jun 5, 2017)

editor said:


> I know some of the staff there and they are lovely people but the proximity of an expensive (and therefore exclusive)  cocktail bar smack bang in front of a particularly poorly off council estate will continue to rile me.


I completely understand.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 14, 2017)

what the fuck is that bloody drilling about


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2017)

organicpanda said:


> what the fuck is that bloody drilling about


Is it Southern Gas Networks digging up Gresham Road at night to get double pay?


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Is it Southern Gas Networks digging up Gresham Road at night to get double pay?


Maybe they're digging it up so that future tenants at The Edge will be able to _cut their own groove_ with gas in their ultra-expensive apartments?

I think they stopped around 12.30am.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2017)

Anyone noticed the dog running around opposite the Barrier Block with what looks like a drain cover round its neck?
Is this a new canine fashion statement, a novelty deinfestation process or a form of animal cruelty?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Anyone noticed the dog running around opposite the Barrier Block with what looks like a drain cover round its neck?
> Is this a new canine fashion statement, a novelty deinfestation process or a form of animal cruelty?


Oh, that dog is usually seen scuttling around Windrush Square. It seems to have a liking for random bits of street furniture.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2017)

They yoot are getting in early with their firework missiles from the Barrier Block this year.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2017)

Kicked off outside the domino club. Eight cop cars in attendance.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2017)

editor said:


> Kicked off outside the domino club. Eight cop cars in attendance.


They want to watch it.

With Rachel on suspension and the Lambeth "People's Audit" due up on the Sunday Politics (it is rumoured) the Honorable Member for Finance (Cllr P McGlone) might be casting around for another asset to sell. A pair of semi detached villas in Coldharbour Lane must be worth £2 million - even to Lexadon.


----------



## bimble (Jul 20, 2017)

Re domino club, just remembered that on Sunday night tried to go in there and they were charging entry money (£3 i think it was) and searching bags. Never seen that before. 
We didn't go in in the end but wonder what that's about, if its somehow connected with the above or if I just didn't know that things have changed recently. 
Didn't seem any busier than usual at all, no special event on far as I could tell.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 20, 2017)

bimble said:


> Re domino club, just remembered that on Sunday night tried to go in there and they were charging entry money (£3 i think it was) and searching bags. Never seen that before.
> We didn't go in in the end but wonder what that's about, if its somehow connected with the above or if I just didn't know that things have changed recently.
> Didn't seem any busier than usual at all, no special event on far as I could tell.


I suspect all late venues can be required to have security staff who might be called upon to search bags.
Maybe the police warned the club management following the incident on Saturday.

About 7 years ago there was a problem with the Medussa (sic) in the railway arches opposite.
The police produced some very hair raising hearsay evience to the licensing committee.  
This ended up with the Medussa being required to put in an "arch" after their license review. 
Then they closed down.

I guess with these shebeene type places it's a balancing act between attracting customers and avoiding things going wrong.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2017)

It sounds like there might have been a shooting on the Moorlands Estate about 15 mins ago. I heard a loud noise followed by a fair commotion and now there's a police cars and a paramedic heading into the estate


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2017)

editor said:


> It sounds like there might have been a shooting on the Moorlands Estate about 15 mins ago. I heard a loud noise followed by a fair commotion and now there's a police cars and a paramedic heading into the estate


Make that a _lot_ of police and ambulances.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 31, 2017)

editor said:


> Kicked off outside the domino club. Eight cop cars in attendance.



That was on Saturday 15 July. Now there has been another incident, on Sat 29 July. I wonder if there is any connection.

From today's Standard: *Police probe after gun-wielding thug threatens man in packed Brixton nightclub*
_"A gun-wielding thug threatened a man in a packed nightclub in south London, police say. The incident happened inside Brixton Sports and Social Club, known locally as the Domino Club, in the early hours of Saturday. 
At about 3.55am a man in his 30s was approached by the suspect who produced a silver handgun. He threatened the victim with the gun by pushing the barrel against his stomach before fleeing the scene before police arrived. Police said the gun was not fired and no one was injured. The suspect is described as a black man, aged about 20 years old, 6ft 1ins tall of slim build with pointed features. He spoke with an English accent...."_

Gun-wielding thug threatens man in packed south London nightclub


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2017)

The Edge don't need no fucking sales office. Man, the place is so hip that it comes with its own sales _pod_. 

Now thaaaaat's living on the edge, all right.


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2017)

Here's how things used to look at 209 Coldharbour Lane:







Brixton history: Edwardian booze and lemonade stores in Coldharbour Lane – photos from the early 1900s to today


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 23, 2017)

Amazing signage in those days.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 24, 2017)

The house in the terrace opposite the Domino Club, which has been gradually disintegrating for years, appears to have been sold. That'll be quite some renovation job for someone.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2017)

teuchter said:


> The house in the terrace opposite the Domino Club, which has been gradually disintegrating for years, appears to have been sold. That'll be quite some renovation job for someone.


Be interested to know why you think it's been sold. Nothing much changes there apart from the number of "For Sale" boards - which deter Lambeth Council from serving another disrepair notice.

As far as I know Lambeth Enforcement started a case under this prodedure:
*Sections 79 and 80 of the Building Act 1984*
If a building is considered to be ruinous and dilapidated or a dangerous structure the Council can serve a notice on the owner requiring them to demolish or repair the building within a set timescale. Again if the works are not carried out the Council may carry out the works in default. All costs associated with doing the work will be registered against the property, recoverable through enforced sale of the property.

The persons in control then made as if to sell - which is where we still are now. Obviously there is no way Lambeth Council would want to CPO the property, or even go to court - so this is in stalemate.

Unless you know better.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2017)

I noticed today that there had been a licensing application on 326 Coldharbour Lane (former William Hill bookmakers shop)
The applicant was Banh Banh Ltd - who are listed on companies house as being in the takeaway and restaurant business.
I had not noticed this application - which expired on 23rd August. No doubt Teuchter will advise where it has been mentioned before.

In any case it appear we will be getting a Vietnamese restaurant and/or takeaway opposite the Barrier Block to add to the Japanese one and the Shrub and Shutter, not to mention Mama Dough.

Who would have imagined the transformation of this strip of shops 10 years ago?


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I noticed today that there had been a licensing application on 326 Coldharbour Lane (former William Hill bookmakers shop)
> The applicant was Banh Banh Ltd - who are listed on companies house as being in the takeaway and restaurant business.
> I had not noticed this application - which expired on 23rd August. No doubt Teuchter will advise where it has been mentioned before.
> 
> ...


It'll soon be known as the East Village.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 25, 2017)

CH1 said:


> Be interested to know why you think it's been sold. Nothing much changes there apart from the number of "For Sale" boards - which deter Lambeth Council from serving another disrepair notice.
> 
> As far as I know Lambeth Enforcement started a case under this prodedure:
> *Sections 79 and 80 of the Building Act 1984*
> ...


Ah, ok. It was because there was a Foxtons (i think) board that says "sale" rather than "for sale". Sounds like it probably means nothing.


----------



## nick (Aug 25, 2017)

CH1 said:


> ..licensing application on 326 Coldharbour Lane (former William Hill bookmakers shop)
> ..


Can't imagine that a high proportion of the populace (whether gentrifiers or not) would bemoan the conversion of a bookies into something else - even a phone shop or nail bar would be preferable I would imagine


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2017)

nick said:


> Can't imagine that a high proportion of the populace (whether gentrifiers or not) would bemoan the conversion of a bookies into something else - even a phone shop or nail bar would be preferable I would imagine


The bookies was a pain in the ass quite frankly.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2017)

nick said:


> Can't imagine that a high proportion of the populace (whether gentrifiers or not) would bemoan the conversion of a bookies into something else - even a phone shop or nail bar would be preferable I would imagine


That bookies was an awful place. Full of unpleasant dealers and drunks. It must have been hell working there.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2017)

Another bit of history: 






Brixton History: Eels and Fish on Coldharbour Lane, by Loughborough Junction


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Planning application has gone in to turn the Liquor Supply shop opposite the Dogstar (380 Coldharbour La) into yet another fucking restaurant

17/02963/P3C     |              Change of use from shop (Class A1) to Restaurant (Class A3).                  |                                                                      380 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LF


----------



## CH1 (Sep 5, 2017)

editor said:


> Planning application has gone in to turn the Liquor Supply shop opposite the Dogstar (380 Coldharbour La) into yet another fucking restaurant
> 17/02963/P3C	 |			  Change of use from shop (Class A1) to Restaurant (Class A3).				  |																	  380 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8LF


I may be wrong - but that reads to me like an absolute refusal - as in refusal to allow an application. Reasons given.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

Elsewhere, the Dogstar has started prep work on building their roof terrace.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2017)

And trendy Vietnamese restaurant Bahn Bahn at 326 Coldharbour Lane (the old bookies) has got its 11pm-midnight drinks licence. 

17/00221/PRMNEW     |              Premises Licence (new application)                  |                            Current Licence         |                                                                    326 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


----------



## teuchter (Sep 5, 2017)

CH1 said:


> I may be wrong - but that reads to me like an absolute refusal - as in refusal to allow an application. Reasons given.


Yes, prior approval refused.



> Reasons for Refusal:
> 1 Clear, consistent and comprehensive information has not been provided to allow for an assessment of
> the application with regards to noise and odour impacts. Furthermore, the information provided has not
> concluded that the proposal would not result in adverse amenity harm to surrounding residential occupiers in
> ...


----------



## editor (Sep 20, 2017)

Some Coldharbour Lane history:






Brixton history: From shops to the Satay Gallery at 447-453 Coldharbour Lane by Electric Lane, 1980-2017


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

Sounding worryingly vibrant and edgy is The Yard which has just appeared opposite the Barrier Block.



The three storey building was recently sold for nearly a million quid, with the usual flat conversions going on, but I've no idea what The Yard is going to be. There's nowt about it in the planning application...

17/04496/FUL	 |			  Erection of a part single, part two storey rear extension; Creation of a self-contained studio residentail unit to rear of ground floor behind retained A1/A2 unit. Alterations to shopfront.				  |																	  340 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


----------



## alcopop (Oct 11, 2017)

Silent Disco in Brixton @TheYardBrixton


----------



## editor (Oct 11, 2017)

alcopop said:


> Silent Disco in Brixton @TheYardBrixton


Oh fucking hell. It's worse than I thought. A fucking silent disco in a tiny empty shop. And they're charging £22 for people to stand about with headphones and no doubt gawk at the social housing opposite.

I wish they'd fuck off.


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

This south African meat-shifting  lot seem to be involved in The Yard's upcoming venture
biltongbros


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

So they've opened up offering 'live music, live graffiti (edgy!), craft beer and cider."

How did they get a drinks licence for this?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2017)

editor said:


> So they've opened up offering 'live music, live graffiti (edgy!), craft beer and cider."
> 
> How did they get a drinks licence for this?
> 
> View attachment 117745


They have got it though https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage
17/00918/TEN	 |			  Temporary Event Notice				  |							Current Licence		 |																	Shop 340 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH

According to the licensing record above the application is still being assessed by the Met Police


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2017)

CH1 said:


> They have got it though https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/simpleSearchResults.do?action=firstPage
> 17/00918/TEN	 |			  Temporary Event Notice				  |							Current Licence		 |																	Shop 340 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH
> 
> According to the licensing record above the application is still being assessed by the Met Police


It also states that the licence doesn't start until the 20th.


----------



## The Fornicator (Oct 15, 2017)

They'll be really grateful for all this free publicity!


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2017)

The Fornicator said:


> They'll be really grateful for all this free publicity!


I'm sure a few posts here will have sent their cash tills ringing like never before, such is the power of this thread. 

PS It was empty when I went by on Saturday.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2017)

Chang Tai at 401 Coldharbour Lane (a few doors up from the Dogstar) has been repossessed. 

 

I took a look at the bailiff's site and it's really poorly written. 


> Are you are considering buying a new Commercial unit, Commercial Buy 2 Let,  or in  need of a Business Start up Loan, re  new Equipment, Property Development, Leases,  Bridging Loan.
> We can have access to whole of market lenders and can source the best interest rates for  you.


What a scummy business to be in. 
Forfeiture | Madagans


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2017)

Here's some considerate drivers parked up for a Friday night opposite the Barrier Block. It looks like this most weekends. Pushchairs -> into the road.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

I'm hearing strong rumours that the owners of the noisy car wash will be putting in a planning application to build 48 flats in front of the Barrier Block. Couldn't find anything in planning - anyone know more?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm hearing strong rumours that the owners of the noisy car wash will be putting in a planning application to build 48 flats in front of the Barrier Block. Couldn't find anything in planning - anyone know more?


It had to come. In terms of the process the first thing now is to have a public consultation meeting before putting in the planning application - so watch out for a meeting being discreetly advertised.

If it's anything like the recent consultation on Hardess Street (see LJ thread) the consultation might be quite a way away from Southwyck House - in case locals turned up to complain! I guess we could always petition the people who get their car washed (just joking).


----------



## bimble (Nov 24, 2017)

Does the land belong to the car wash people and not the council ?


----------



## Twattor (Nov 24, 2017)

editor said:


> I'm hearing strong rumours that the owners of the noisy car wash will be putting in a planning application to build 48 flats in front of the Barrier Block. Couldn't find anything in planning - anyone know more?


It would be very difficult.  They'd be very limited in anything they could hope to do by the overlooking and daylighting issues arising from proximity to barrier block. Look on google satellite at the shadow cast over the site.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

Twattor said:


> It would be very difficult.  They'd be very limited in anything they could hope to do by the overlooking and daylighting issues arising from proximity to barrier block. Look on google satellite at the shadow cast over the site.


That didn't stop a development nearby being proposed in 2002 - and you've only got to look at the houses on the opposite side of the road which are now dwarfed by the hideous Edge development to see that very little consideration is given to existing residents. 







The singular beauty of Southwyck House, aka the Brixton Barrier Block


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2017)

CH1 said:


> It had to come. In terms of the process the first thing now is to have a public consultation meeting before putting in the planning application - so watch out for a meeting being discreetly advertised.
> 
> If it's anything like the recent consultation on Hardess Street (see LJ thread) the consultation might be quite a way away from Southwyck House - in case locals turned up to complain! I guess we could always petition the people who get their car washed (just joking).


We've got an active TRA and I doubt if they're going to like the idea of a block going up right in front of them.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2017)

editor said:


> We've got an active TRA and I doubt if they're going to like the idea of a block going up right in front of them.


I think we should revert to the idea of turning the whole strip into an open park and grassy area - or the Mrs Magpie idea which I floated at the last council election of turning the car-wash into an outdoor gym (free of "Better" direct debit charges).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2017)

Twattor said:


> It would be very difficult.  They'd be very limited in anything they could hope to do by the overlooking and daylighting issues arising from proximity to barrier block. Look on google satellite at the shadow cast over the site.


I don't think either of those things are necessarily obstacles that couldn't be overcome. Daylight stuff is mostly to do with visible sky, not direct sunlight, so the shadow is not really so relevant.

Building in front of the barrier block however might make it more difficult to convert its lower, car parking levels into housing units, a proposal I seem to remember seeing at some point, and one which seemed potentially sensible.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2017)

bimble said:


> Does the land belong to the car wash people and not the council ?


From what I recall the lease on the car-wash land had been transferred to Ujima Housing Association for social housing.

Ujima then went bust due to alleged fraud on totally different matters (though the CEO was actually cleared at trial at Southwark Crown Court).
However because the HA was insolvent the housing stock was transferred (L&Q?) and the other assets were "realised" by the liquidators.
So the car-wash site (which was on a long lease from Lambeth Council, having previously been a Texaco Petrol Station) was sold to a property company whose directors are in Stanmore, but whose office was nominally in Soho.

That is my recollection - though if you have back copies of the South London Press from 2012-ish Ben Morgan did write it all up.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 3, 2018)

editor said:


> So they've opened up offering 'live music, live graffiti (edgy!), craft beer and cider."
> How did they get a drinks licence for this?
> View attachment 117745


I see Yard is closing down.

The guy running it looked quite personable, but it seemed to be a smaller and more intriguing version of the internet cafe a few doors along. I'm absolutely not the person to advise on running a shop or business, but it seems to me the problem for shops like this is getting people to just open the door come inside - and I imagine the smaller the shop the more of a threshold there is before doing so.

Personally I am sad they are closing. Putting a lot of effort into getting a shop going, and putting up some or all of your savings seems pretty brave to me - as someone who always worked for other people.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I see Yard is closing down.
> 
> The guy running it looked quite personable, but it seemed to be a smaller and more intriguing version of the internet cafe a few doors along. I'm absolutely not the person to advise on running a shop or business, but it seems to me the problem for shops like this is getting people to just open the door come inside - and I imagine the smaller the shop the more of a threshold there is before doing so.
> 
> Personally I am sad they are closing. Putting a lot of effort into getting a shop going, and putting up some or all of your savings seems pretty brave to me - as someone who always worked for other people.


I got the impression that they could afford to take a loss on this and it didn't look like they'd spent an awful lot on the place anyway. Their engagement with the local community was zero, so I can't say I'm bothered by their departure. It seemed more like a jolly place for their pals.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 3, 2018)

editor said:


> I got the impression that they could afford to take a loss on this and it didn't look like they'd spent an awful lot on the place anyway. Their engagement with the local community was zero, so I can't say I'm bothered by their departure. It seemed more like a jolly place for their pals.



I thought the set up they had on Coldharbour Lane was just a compromise for not being able to get into 'Pop'. Business wise their idea could of really taken of in the right location, but now, they may have to refinance somewhere closer to home.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 5, 2018)

I think one of the problems with the Yard business plan is that it wasn't clear what it was. The cocktail bar is a cocktail bar, the pizza place looks like a pizza place etc. Going past the Yard I used to wonder what it was exactly. Not that I found it enticing enough to go into.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 5, 2018)

I do miss George on that stretch of shops. CH1 on another thread said he is now back in Cyprus.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I think one of the problems with the Yard business plan is that it wasn't clear what it was. The cocktail bar is a cocktail bar, the pizza place looks like a pizza place etc. Going past the Yard I used to wonder what it was exactly. Not that I found it enticing enough to go into.


You mean the ukulele player wasn't enough of a draw? 

I had no idea what the Yard was supposed to be. It almost seemed that it had been purely set up for the amusement of the owner's pals, like a semi-private bar.

They certainly didn't make any effort to promote or publicise their activities, apart from the occasional single A board in the street.


----------



## elmpp (Jan 8, 2018)

That A board will play havoc with the aforementioned pushchairs


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2018)

Wondering whether the council should give people who "use" the Loughborough Park part of Coldharbour Lane recycling lessons?

Living on the poor (north) side of the street it constantly infuriates me when I come to put my recycling in the recycling bin on the pavement outside the kitchen window and people have chucked in banana skins, half full tins of Fosters or thick plastic ("wrong kind of plastic") Sainsburys shopping bags containing God knows what.

In temperate weather I sometimes clear out the shit, but I'm blowed if I will today in a damp 7*°*C.

If the council decide they've going to do £80 fines for contamination I will insist they have 24 hour video surveillance so they know who is doing the contaminating. Meanwhile if it's true that just one banana skin can cause rejection of a whole refuse lorry of recycling waste, maybe they should cut costs and just have rubbish bins along here - sending it all to the incinerator.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 22, 2018)

editor said:


> You mean the ukulele player wasn't enough of a draw?
> 
> I had no idea what the Yard was supposed to be. It almost seemed that it had been purely set up for the amusement of the owner's pals, like a semi-private bar.
> 
> They certainly didn't make any effort to promote or publicise their activities, apart from the occasional single A board in the street.


Yep  and DOMINOES PIZZA coming in a few weeks in the premises of the Caribbean takeaway, builders are in there now gutting the place.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2018)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Yep  and DOMINOES PIZZA coming in a few weeks in the premises of the Caribbean takeaway, builders are in there now gutting the place.


I was getting worried about you.

Sorry that the ethnic purging of Brixton continues however. 
Is Dominoes eat in or delivery by courier? A bit odd to have 2 pizza shops in one parade. In my day planning would not have allowed that.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 25, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I was getting worried about you.
> 
> Sorry that the ethnic purging of Brixton continues however.
> Is Dominoes eat in or delivery by courier? A bit odd to have 2 pizza shops in one parade. In my day planning would not have allowed that.


Don’t know but the premises is huge, I was shocked at how far it goes back, so plenty of room for eat in and take away.


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I was getting worried about you.
> 
> Sorry that the ethnic purging of Brixton continues however.
> Is Dominoes eat in or delivery by courier? A bit odd to have 2 pizza shops in one parade. In my day planning would not have allowed that.


I passed it now - they look like they're almost ready to open and there was four delivery scooters parked outside earlier. 

I have to say the interior does look rather contemporary and fresh and there is a large inside 'dining' area at the back.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2018)

editor said:


> I passed it now - they look like they're almost ready to open and there was four delivery scooters parked outside earlier.
> 
> I have to say the interior does look rather contemporary and fresh and there is a large inside 'dining' area at the back.


Is it linked to next door or is that a different new shop?


----------



## editor (Apr 11, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Is it linked to next door or is that a different new shop?


Different shop.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 30, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I may be wrong - but that reads to me like an absolute refusal - as in refusal to allow an application. Reasons given.



Saw in the Bugle this morning the shop is up for rent, for £60,000! Huge amount for those premises


----------



## CH1 (Apr 30, 2018)

shakespearegirl said:


> Saw in the Bugle this morning the shop is up for rent, for £60,000! Huge amount for those premises


Moreover what sort of applicant will be able to get prior approval to submit a planning application for change of use? The Goodsirs advert in the Bugle pulls no punches in plugging it as a "Prime bar/restaurant pitch"


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2018)

I hadn't noticed this Evening Standard article about the new use for the Kid's Company premises before - I only Googled it because the address at 7 Kenbury Street rang bells: 
Animal hospital opens at former Kids Company base
It explains the rather fetching double sided colour A4 leaflets going out in the area aimed at people who love their pets with utter devotion (I'll spare you the photos and promotional voucher)


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

There's been some sort of crash on Coldharbour Lane by Valencia Place. A car seems to have gone into a wall and there's been at least one injury. Firemen were there to cut someone out of the vehicle (or maybe in front of the vehicle). There was quite a crowd gathered around the car with some shouty drunk people heading off down the road before the emergency services arrived. No idea if they were linked but it was a bit of an odd scene. All taped off now with police in attendance.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

Here's one from earlier. It happened in Southwell Road.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

The car is still there from last night. It must have hit the wall at one hell of a speed.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 11, 2018)

editor said:


> The car is still there from last night. It must have hit the wall at one hell of a speed.
> 
> View attachment 137903 View attachment 137904


the wall has a massive crack along the wall and vertically with half of it moving about 3 inches towards the garden. The crash also moved the pillar twisting the gate hinges and pushing it into the opposite pillar, we is trapped


----------



## bimble (Jun 11, 2018)

That london 999 twitter feed is a horrorshow.


----------



## editor (Jun 11, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> the wall has a massive crack along the wall and vertically with half of it moving about 3 inches towards the garden. The crash also moved the pillar twisting the gate hinges and pushing it into the opposite pillar, we is trapped


I can't work out how the car managed to get into that position at enough speed to cause that kind of damage. I hope it was the driver and not a bystander who got taken away in the ambulance.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 11, 2018)

just got back from work and took another look, surprised to not see any skid marks, curiouser and curiouser


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 11, 2018)

update on the crash. Apparently the driver was speeding, took swerved and lost control when avoiding a dog/fox. crashed into the the wall narrowly missing a group of pissed up people and was rendered temporarily unconscious. while the crowd was trying to get at the driver who was on the floor someone else robbed the car, they moved on when the emergency services turned up
we are still trapped send beer


----------



## CH1 (Jun 11, 2018)

House of Bottles is up at the licensing committee on 19th June. The report is 100 pages long, which seems a bit ominous (haven't downloaded it yet though).


----------



## teuchter (Jun 11, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> update on the crash. Apparently the driver was speeding, took swerved and lost control when avoiding a dog/fox. crashed into the the wall narrowly missing a group of pissed up people and was rendered temporarily unconscious. while the crowd was trying to get at the driver who was on the floor someone else robbed the car, they moved on when the emergency services turned up
> we are still trapped send beer


Hope you don't mind if I repost this on the speeding / dangerous driving in Brixton  thread where people seem eager to find reasons that this isn't an example of why speeding and unenforced limits aren't a very real danger to pedestrians and others.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 11, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Hope you don't mind if I repost this on the speeding / dangerous driving in Brixton  thread where people seem eager to find reasons that this isn't an example of why speeding and unenforced limits aren't a very real danger to pedestrians and others.


not at all


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> update on the crash. Apparently the driver was speeding, took swerved and lost control when avoiding a dog/fox. crashed into the the wall narrowly missing a group of pissed up people and was rendered temporarily unconscious. while the crowd was trying to get at the driver who was on the floor someone else robbed the car, they moved on when the emergency services turned up
> we are still trapped send beer


Bloody hell. I saw a load of people around the car after it had crashed and I heard the pissed up people shouting as they left the scene. Can't muster a lot of sympathy for the driver.

There's loads of twats racing up and down Coldharbour Lane at ridiculous speeds.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2018)

(((wall)))


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2018)

The car is still there, although it looks like a few people have enquired within for any 'spare' luggage.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> House of Bottles is up at the licensing committee on 19th June. The report is 100 pages long, which seems a bit ominous (haven't downloaded it yet though).



I overheard the guy working there discussing with another chap, who from what I gather works in another licensed shop nearby, getting caught out, or maybe it was nearly caught out (didn't quite catch the whole conversation) by underage test purchasers recently. Don't know whether that is linked to the lengthy committee report or not, but that shop is my go to for a can of Polish lager in central Brixton so I hope it's not in the shit.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I overheard the guy working there discussing with another chap, who from what I gather works in another licensed shop nearby, getting caught out, or maybe it was nearly caught out (didn't quite catch the whole conversation) by underage test purchasers recently. Don't know whether that is linked to the lengthy committee report or not, but that shop is my go to for a can of Polish lager in central Brixton so I hope it's not in the shit.


I guess the licensing people only want people buying nice craft beer from expensive outlets.


----------



## bimble (Jun 14, 2018)

editor said:


> The car is still there, although it looks like a few people have enquired within for any 'spare' luggage.


Just passed by and noticed the 'for sale' sign right on the wall next to the mashed car. Will appeal to those seeking max vibrancy. 
It must be something to do with the police linking it to that other incident else why is it still there with people having to push prams into the road to get round it?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jun 15, 2018)

editor said:


> I guess the licensing people only want people buying nice craft beer from expensive outlets.



Or maybe they don't want underage people buying alcohol.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 15, 2018)

bimble said:


> Just passed by and noticed the 'for sale' sign right on the wall next to the mashed car. Will appeal to those seeking max vibrancy.
> It must be something to do with the police linking it to that other incident else why is it still there with people having to push prams into the road to get round it?


other incident?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> other incident?


Quite - there was a double non-fatal shooting in Somerleyton Road and then there was an apparent stabbing outside the minicab office on Atlantic Road (opp. Dogtar).
But neither of those nearby incidents were at the same time as the car crash.


----------



## bimble (Jun 15, 2018)

I think when initially reported the police thought that Southwell road stabbing was connected to the car but might be that was a mistake I can’t remember where I saw it now.
Why the cars still there blocking whole pavement with tape round it for days seems odd for a simple crash though .


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2018)

bimble said:


> Just passed by and noticed the 'for sale' sign right on the wall next to the mashed car. Will appeal to those seeking max vibrancy.


The day after I exchanged contracts on my house I saw it on the news on a report about a stabbing. When I took my mother to see the house there was a huge yellow "Police. MURDER. Did you See Anything?" sign chained to the front gate.

I think the victim was a Canadian? barman from the the Duke of Edinburgh who intervened in an attack and was literally hunted down afterwards.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 15, 2018)

bimble said:


> I think when initially reported the police thought that Southwell road stabbing was connected to the car but might be that was a mistake I can’t remember where I saw it now.
> Why the cars still there blocking whole pavement with tape round it for days seems odd for a simple crash though .


the car is only 3 months old! my feeling (no proof and the police won't tell) is that because it's not obstructing the road it's being left for the insurance company to sort out, we haven't seen the police around it doing any investigations. My only surprise is that it hasn't got a parking ticket yet


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2018)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I overheard the guy working there discussing with another chap, who from what I gather works in another licensed shop nearby, getting caught out, or maybe it was nearly caught out (didn't quite catch the whole conversation) by underage test purchasers recently. Don't know whether that is linked to the lengthy committee report or not, but that shop is my go to for a can of Polish lager in central Brixton so I hope it's not in the shit.


If you read the papers this time it's selling alcohol (Stella to boot!) 3 minutes after the expiration of their licensing hours (that is at 11.03pm)
But more seriously in the police & licensing view seems to be they did not co-operate in supplying CCT evidence of this. They were taken to court over non-compliance with supplying CCT.

The recommendation in the report is to refuse to continue the licence, or in the event of not doing that community safety want the licence suspended for 30 days for retraining. In addition they want various staffing issues addressed including the removal of a named member of staff and notification in writing whenever the owner is planning to be out of the country - and who authority will be delegated to.

It's all here: https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s95814/Annex - A.pdf


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2018)

Domino club now has a laminated sign up inside saying it is a private members club with rules and a £20 a year subscription or you can’t enter .


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2018)

bimble said:


> Domino club now has a laminated sign up inside saying it is a private members club with rules and a £20 a year subscription or you can’t enter .


Are you a member - or is it like student union discos used to be where it was £5 members - ladies free?


----------



## bimble (Jun 16, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Are you a member - or is it like student union discos used to be where it was £5 members - ladies free?


This lady got in free tonight anyhoo but that’s the stated laminated rules which is new I think.


----------



## bimble (Jun 17, 2018)

I have found this  document, the police's list of conditions (from late last year) on which the domino club is permitted to continue.
It includes 11pm closure every night cctv being installed in every part of the building - and running continuously of high enough quality that it will work in any lighting conditions - and an electronic sign in system at the door.
https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/b19333/Brixton Domino Community Centre Notice of Decision Thursday 30-Nov-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Commi.pdf?T=9

&
Brixton Soup Kitchen staff fear building closure


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2018)

bimble said:


> I have found this  document, the police's list of conditions (from late last year) on which the domino club is permitted to continue.
> It includes 11pm closure every night cctv being installed in every part of the building - and running continuously of high enough quality that it will work in any lighting conditions - and an electronic sign in system at the door.
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/b19333/Brixton Domino Community Centre Notice of Decision Thursday 30-Nov-2017 19.00 Licensing Sub-Commi.pdf?T=9
> 
> ...


The membership system is supposed to electronically register who is there - entering and leaving as I read it. By 31st March 2018.

Never heard of anything like that before - though I don't get out much.
Do you think they might be confusing the Domino Club with the Town Hall? Councillors need electronic fobs so we can keep tabs on them!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 18, 2018)

I'm getting pissed off with the recycling system in CHL SW9 8SE. 

The bin men seem to employ a form of "bubble sort" whereby most of the green recycling bins end up outside derelict properties round 310-316. Those living up there maybe walk up the street to find a normal rubbish wheelie bin - or maybe they just put rubbish in the recycling bin.

I just got back from putting my recycling into the designated bin outside mine, and the thing is full of all sorts of unrecyclable stuff - loads of paper hankies, half empty cosmetic and liquid soap containers, LOADS of nets for Tescos waxed lemons! I've just hoiked the shit out and dumped it in the rubbish bin. Thankfully there were no nappies!

We would be much better off going back to the previous system of putting out special bags of recycling the night before collection. And the streets would be cleaner and less cluttered.

Surely the genius who thought up the idea of wall-to-wall wheelies (rubbish and recycling) for Coldharbour Lane SW9 8SE must have got themselves a better job at Camden Council (as they all do)?

Give us back our uncluttered street - it is a conservation area after all.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I'm getting pissed off with the recycling system in CHL SW9 8SE.
> 
> The bin men seem to employ a form of "bubble sort" whereby most of the green recycling bins end up outside derelict properties round 310-316. Those living up there maybe walk up the street to find a normal rubbish wheelie bin - or maybe they just put rubbish in the recycling bin.
> 
> ...


Lambeth are embarrassingly inept at recycling. The Barrier Block has no proper recycling at all on the individual levels - residents are expected to drag it all downstairs and then dump it into the designated big bins, which are usually full of normal rubbish - if they're even there. They gave up handing out recycling bags years ago.


----------



## T & P (Jun 18, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I'm getting pissed off with the recycling system in CHL SW9 8SE.
> 
> The bin men seem to employ a form of "bubble sort" whereby most of the green recycling bins end up outside derelict properties round 310-316. Those living up there maybe walk up the street to find a normal rubbish wheelie bin - or maybe they just put rubbish in the recycling bin.
> 
> ...


In my particular case/ on our street, I have to completely disagree. The recycling bins have been god-sent and have massively decluttered the pavement, as well as presumably being more environmentally friendly than every household in Lambeth needing 50-100 bags per year. For smaller homes such as ours with limited cupboard space iir has also helped, as we had to have an open recycling bag hanging from a wall due to lack of space.

Lambeth’s system is actually very user friendly. In neighbouring Southwark they have, I believe, three separate colour-coded recycling wheelie bins for different materials. Have a look at the houses east of Herne Hill station...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 18, 2018)

I have similar issues CH1 - nowhere except the street to put wheelie bins so they are constantly there getting in people's way, and also the recycling bin getting filled up with non-recycling stuff that I have to either take out or they'll not empty it on bin day. And quite often they simply don't empty the food waste bin, for no discernable reason


----------



## discobastard (Jun 19, 2018)

Our recently emerging problem is that at least every 2-3 days for the last month or so there are food waste bins lying on their side with rotten food strewn over the pavement.

Either the foxes have finally cracked the locking mechanism or somebody is being a dick.  Am down off Palace Rd nr Tulse Hill.

Anybody else noticed this recently, either in the wider area or down near me?

Agree with T & P that the recycling bins have made a big difference here. No bags of nappies and food tins all over the pavement, but we now have another problem.

ETA I know this is the CHL thread but if others are seeing it then maybe the foxes have gotten clued up.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

T & P said:


> In my particular case/ on our street, I have to completely disagree. The recycling bins have been god-sent and have massively decluttered the pavement, as well as presumably being more environmentally friendly than every household in Lambeth needing 50-100 bags per year. For smaller homes such as ours with limited cupboard space iir has also helped, as we had to have an open recycling bag hanging from a wall due to lack of space.
> 
> Lambeth’s system is actually very user friendly. In neighbouring Southwark they have, I believe, three separate colour-coded recycling wheelie bins for different materials. Have a look at the houses east of Herne Hill station...


Don't follow your logic. Do you have a front garden perhaps - so that the bins are not on the pavement?
I agree that recycling bags are an addition to plastic waste. Maybe the solution to fly dumping in recycling bins might be to make them lockable? That might be difficult though on my street given the bin men's tendency to make the bins drift towards the Town Hall!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> Lambeth are embarrassingly inept at recycling. The Barrier Block has no proper recycling at all on the individual levels - residents are expected to drag it all downstairs and then dump it into the designated big bins, which are usually full of normal rubbish - if they're even there. They gave up handing out recycling bags years ago.


Maybe the care-taking/concierge staff ought to be in charge of a system to do that. But given the tradition of demarcation between both staff cadres and now contractors there seems little hope of that happening now.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 19, 2018)

It kind of boils down to the fact that wheelie bins are pretty much totally designed around what works for efficient bin collection, rather than what works for streetscape, pavement clutter and general convenience during the 99.9% of their life when they aren't being collected by the bin lorry.

They can be ok where people have big enough front gardens that they can be put away somewhere, and for newbuild flats where space has been provided for them but they are a bit of a blight on london streets where there's nowhere for them but the pavement.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Our recently emerging problem is that at least every 2-3 days for the last month or so there are food waste bins lying on their side with rotten food strewn over the pavement.
> 
> Either the foxes have finally cracked the locking mechanism or somebody is being a dick.  Am down off Palace Rd nr Tulse Hill.
> 
> ...




The foxes have got wise and can open the food waste bins. We now keep our food waste bin on top of the normal bin and there is less food waste strewn around.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

The car's still there FFS











In photos: Coldharbour Lane crashed car goes into its second week of residence


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> The car's still there FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that's not any crashed car, it's a tracy emin crashed car, her bid for a second turner prize


----------



## colacubes (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Our recently emerging problem is that at least every 2-3 days for the last month or so there are food waste bins lying on their side with rotten food strewn over the pavement.
> 
> Either the foxes have finally cracked the locking mechanism or somebody is being a dick.  Am down off Palace Rd nr Tulse Hill.
> 
> ...



Same re food bins my end of West Norwood. The foxes have got wise. Our bins are collected on Wednesday and then the street cleaner usually comes round on Friday so Weds/Thurs are a pain when I'm walking the dog as I spend the entire walk trying to get her not to eat whatever crap is on the pavement. The recycling bins are great in general and no problem re space on my road, but then next road down which has higher density housing is very cluttered with bins on collection day and you often have to walk in the road. So it's a bit of a mixed bag across the borough on that I would say.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

editor said:


> The car's still there FFS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kafka eat your heart out - council say it's for the police to sort out, police say it's nothing to do with them. seriously thinking of pushing it into the road, bet something would happen then - apart from me being nicked


----------



## OvalhouseDB (Jun 19, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> Kafka eat your heart out - council say it's for the police to sort out, police say it's nothing to do with them. seriously thinking of pushing it into the road, bet something would happen then - apart from me being nicked


If it was insured, you'd think the insurance company would get it towed, wouldn't you?


----------



## Winot (Jun 19, 2018)

discobastard said:


> Our recently emerging problem is that at least every 2-3 days for the last month or so there are food waste bins lying on their side with rotten food strewn over the pavement.
> 
> Either the foxes have finally cracked the locking mechanism or somebody is being a dick.  Am down off Palace Rd nr Tulse Hill.
> 
> ...



Yeah our foxes (Brixton Hill/Acre Lane) cracked the lock a year back. We’ve taken to using a bungee to keep ours closed.


----------



## bimble (Jun 19, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> Kafka eat your heart out - council say it's for the police to sort out, police say it's nothing to do with them. seriously thinking of pushing it into the road, bet something would happen then - apart from me being nicked


Its mad, just passed to see yet again a woman pushing pram into road to get round it.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

OvalhouseDB said:


> If it was insured, you'd think the insurance company would get it towed, wouldn't you?


nobody from any insurance company has come to look or talk to us, if anyone knows how to find out who insures it I would get in touch


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> Kafka eat your heart out - council say it's for the police to sort out, police say it's nothing to do with them. seriously thinking of pushing it into the road, bet something would happen then - apart from me being nicked


Back in the day it would have long been torched. At least that way it would get cleared away.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 19, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> nobody from any insurance company has come to look or talk to us, if anyone knows how to find out who insures it I would get in touch


If you've suffered damage, your (or your landlord's) insurance company.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 19, 2018)

Rushy said:


> If you've suffered damage, your (or your landlord's) insurance company.


that's all under way, it is to get the car removed as neither the police or the council will take responsibility hence my wanting to find the drivers insurance to pester them (even though I know it's hopeless)


----------



## trabuquera (Jun 19, 2018)

A Volvo at that! In more enterprising times that would have been stripped for parts within hours. It's even got the hubcaps still on...


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2018)

trabuquera said:


> A Volvo at that! In more enterprising times that would have been stripped for parts within hours. It's even got the hubcaps still on...


There's certainly been a few enquiries made within from passers by, and I imagine anything of value inside the car has long since been liberated. The engine and all its associated gubbins are a total write off though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I'm getting pissed off with the recycling system in CHL SW9 8SE.
> 
> Give us back our uncluttered street - it is a conservation area after all.



There are any awful large number of wheelie bins on our stretch of CHL. I don't understand why. The blocks of flats further up have less even though more people live in that bit as its higher density.

The wheelie bin cut the pavement to half its size where we are.

I preferred the orange recycling bags. 

On a more positive note I have found lots of useful stuff on our street thrown away. A toaster, rather nice glass shelves, an IKEA office chair I'm sitting in now, a bed with good mattress and more.


----------



## T & P (Jun 21, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Don't follow your logic. Do you have a front garden perhaps - so that the bins are not on the pavement?
> I agree that recycling bags are an addition to plastic waste. Maybe the solution to fly dumping in recycling bins might be to make them lockable? That might be difficult though on my street given the bin men's tendency to make the bins drift towards the Town Hall!


In answer to you and other comments ITT I realise the current arrangements might not be as well suited to a number of other layouts in Lambeth. It was certainly an improvement on our street, where properties have a front garden and there had always been space for black wheelie bins for general waste.So I accept that streets with no front gardens will struggle to accommodate the new recycling wheelie bins.

But then that would have already been an issue in said areas with traditional rubbish bins? In other words, if the new recycling wheelie bins were to be placed right next to wherever the rubbish bins for a given area/ estate are right now, surely it's not that much of a quantum leap? If there are already two or three bins at a particular spot, adding another will not be a fundamental aesthetic change.

It's also worth keeping in mind that recycling bins are meant to act as a replacement not a complement to pre-existing waste bins. Between the green bins and the food waste bin, a sizeable percentage of any given household's waste should be swinging from landfill waste to recycling.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 21, 2018)

T & P said:


> if the new recycling wheelie bins were to be placed right next to wherever the rubbish bins for a given area/ estate are right now, surely it's not that much of a quantum leap? If there are already two or three bins at a particular spot, adding another will not be a fundamental aesthetic change.


That's not true. Putting a new recycling bin next to every household bin on Tunstall Road (no front gardens) doubled the number of bins on an already crowded pavement. And for whatever reason, they do not stay close to the wall they are set against but stay all over the pavement.

Plus, whereas there is room for one small bin between each front door and the adjacent bedroom windows, with the additional bins there is actually no room for them against the wall, so if they are not dancing around the street they sit against people's windows.



T & P said:


> It's also worth keeping in mind that recycling bins are meant to act as a replacement not a complement to pre-existing waste bins.



That's simply not true. Recycling is currently expected to reduce the amount of landfill. Not eliminate it. Consequently we all still have a regular waste collection and everyone still requires a regular bin for that purpose.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I have taken the liberty of using editor's pic to report the crashed car to our councillors via Twitter.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I have taken the liberty of using editor's pic to report the crashed car to our councillors via Twitter.



Although I'd like it to stay a bit longer now that it's turned into a tribute to the three kids who died. 

Tributes to three graffiti artists killed by a train appear in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2018)

I doubt they will be moving on this all that quickly. But they ought to know.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> BTW there's RIP graffiti on the car now. Does anyone know if that refers to the occupants at the time of the crash - or is this now a second shrine to the three graffiti artists killed on the railway line? There were floral tributes at LJ station on Tuesday (don't know if they're still there).


See above.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm all for graffitists moving on to tagging privately owned cars instead of publicly owned trains - I hope this is the start of a new trend.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2018)

I'm not sure that an obstruction which forces pedestrians into the path of oncoming traffic is a particularly fitting memorial to the unfortunate three lads.


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I doubt they will be moving on this all that quickly. But they ought to know.


The car has been shifted forward now so people can pass the car on the inside. It's still weird that it's been left here for so long.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2018)

Anyone know what's happening to George's? Great to see the sign showing again. 

 

I see there's an application to extend the first floor: 
17/04496/FUL     |              Erection of a single storey rear extension; creation of a self-contained residential studio unit to the rear of the ground floor and; alterations to shopfront                  |                                                                      340 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


----------



## discobastard (Jun 23, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> There are any awful large number of wheelie bins on our stretch of CHL. I don't understand why. The blocks of flats further up have less even though more people live in that bit as its higher density.
> 
> The wheelie bin cut the pavement to half its size where we are.
> 
> ...


I know that the recycling bins are an obstruction but the foxes used to tear the bags open and we had food cartons and nappies all over the pavements regularly. And nobody would clear their mess up. 

Having said that now the foxes get into the food bins. But it’s nowhere near as filthy as it was with the bags.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2018)

The crashed car has finally been moved.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2018)

editor said:


> Anyone know what's happening to George's? Great to see the sign showing again.
> 
> View attachment 138756
> 
> ...



I photographed this. You got here before me.

I miss George. And his clientele.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 26, 2018)

Nasty crash on coldharbour, car got sideswiped and flipped, saw the little fucker who caused it jumping out of the car and running whilst 2 people were stuck in the other car. Almost hit me on my bike, too...


----------



## teuchter (Jun 26, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Nasty crash on coldharbour, car got sideswiped and flipped, saw the little fucker who caused it jumping out of the car and running whilst 2 people were stuck in the other car. Almost hit me on my bike, too...


Caused by speeding again?


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 26, 2018)

teuchter said:


> Caused by speeding again?



Yup, flying around the corner on a red. Skinny little young black guy legging it from the car as soon as he could get himself out of the airbags etc...


----------



## bimble (Jun 26, 2018)

All traffic stopped road closed and you can hear people’s footsteps .


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2018)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Nasty crash on coldharbour, car got sideswiped and flipped, saw the little fucker who caused it jumping out of the car and running whilst 2 people were stuck in the other car. Almost hit me on my bike, too...


I heard the guy in the car was being chased by people on motorbikes. My neighbour says they caught the guy in the car and that loads of people ran to help when the crash happened.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 26, 2018)

editor said:


> I heard the guy in the car was being chased by people on motorbikes. My neighbour says they caught the guy in the car and that loads of people ran to help when the crash happened.



I didn't see any motorbikes, but there were loads of people helping. A little disconcerting given the petrol spilling out, tbh...


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2018)

Brixton Blog published these, attributed to Cllr Jane Prichard.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2018)

Road closed due to accident. Not sure what happened. Lot of the junction was taped off. My photos.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 26, 2018)

I cant work out how this could have happened.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> I cant work out how this could have happened.


Silver car was flying down the road from up past the soup kitchen, went through red lights and smacked into the side of the other car. I was waiting at the lights on my bike and it happened right in front of me.


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2018)

Another dramatic car crash on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2018)

editor said:


> Anyone know what's happening to George's? Great to see the sign showing again.
> View attachment 138756
> I see there's an application to extend the first floor:
> 17/04496/FUL	 |			  Erection of a single storey rear extension; creation of a self-contained residential studio unit to the rear of the ground floor and; alterations to shopfront				  |																	  340 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH


I asked one of the Electricity Board people working on it today. He said it's going to be a nail bar. If that's true it might be congruent with the building owner's apparent business interests.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I asked one of the Electricity Board people working on it today. He said it's going to be a nail bar. If that's true it might be congruent with the building owner's apparent business interests.


I thought the Great Nail Bar Invasion was a thing of the past. Oh well. At least it's not another hipster bar or small plates restaurant.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2018)

The bridge took another hit: 






Coldharbour Lane bridge in Brixton gets hit again, June 2018


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2018)

The new Bahn Bahn place where William Hills used to be almost on the corner of Gresham Road (326 Coldharbour Lane) is doing a soft launch with 50% discount - started today and also I think Saturday and Sunday. No idea if it's any good - though being brand new the decor is clean and smart.

If editor leans out of the bath he can probably furnish a photo.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> The new Bahn Bahn place where William Hills used to be almost on the corner of Gresham Road (326 Coldharbour Lane) is doing a soft launch with 50% discount - started today and also I think Saturday and Sunday. No idea if it's any good - though being brand new the decor is clean and smart.
> 
> If editor leans out of the bath he can probably furnish a photo.


I walked past. It was VERY nu-Brixton.  I didn't take a picture as I found it too depressing.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 16, 2018)

It's run by a Vietnamese family who have been operating their one other restaurant in Peckham Rye for quite a while - It's good - 
Hello

Fay Maschler reviews Bánh Bánh: Bringing Saigon splendour to Peckham


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2018)

I guess the pressure must slowly be rising on some of the other businesses on this now rapidly-gentrifying stretch.


----------



## trabuquera (Jul 30, 2018)

Tried out Banh Banh and it gets  from me. Basic fit-out is hipster-minimal (yes they have those stupid lightbulbs) and incredibly noisy inside - it won't work for old deaf relatives. Staff are friendly not snotty. Food excellent- fresh, tasty, zingy flavours - and they don't tone down the chili too far. Diverse clientele, not packed out exclusively with the white and affluent. Not bargain-cheap but not as expensive as many of the competition nearby (it's way less pretentious/moneyed than Kricket, way better food for the money than Rosa's Thai Cafe for instance.) Most big dishes hovering at £9-11ish so you can't fill up for under a tenner, but you could certainly stuff yourself stupid for £15. Excellent green-papaya salad, fiery pho and excellent (huuuuuge) bowl of bun (cold noodle salad with veg, spring rolls, bbq-pork patties etc) which could easily feed two people. Happy with it overall.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2018)

Road resurfacing tonight.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2018)

I heard that thing earlier!


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2018)

So that curious 'Jam Groceri Store' that never seemed to have much stuff in stock has been seized and shuttered. The sign was fairly recently repainted too.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Sep 4, 2018)

editor said:


> So that curious 'Jam Groceri Store' that never seemed to have much stuff in stock has been seized and shuttered. The sign was fairly recently repainted too.
> 
> View attachment 146026



To be fair, I don't think that it ever intended to sell much jam, or many groceri (sic)'s


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2018)

Did anyone go to Ginseng Noodles?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 7, 2018)

342 alias George's (work in progress) has a window notice saying "We are Hiring" - nail bar operatives. Actually one of the builders said this was going to happen several months ago.

Cautionary Guardian piece: Nail bars are havens for modern slavery. Here’s how you can help tackle it | Kate Garbers


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2018)

This can't possibly be still open, can it?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2018)

editor said:


> This can't possibly be still open, can it?
> View attachment 146666


Tempted to investigate. They were part of an Lambeth Interfaith walk three or four years ago, but I didn't go inside.

The directory lists it as Deobandi/Bangldeshi run. One of the staff at Costcutter (opposite) was a keen member but haven't seen him around lately.
For what its worth Lady Warsi is at the liberal end of that tradition, but many consider Deobandis extremists.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Tempted to investigate. They were part of an Lambeth Interfaith walk three or four years ago, but I didn't go inside.
> 
> The directory lists it as Deobandi/Bangldeshi run. One of the staff at Costcutter (opposite) was a keen member but haven't seen him around lately.
> For what its worth Lady Warsi is at the liberal end of that tradition, but many consider Deobandis extremists.


Any news about the Amaryllis reopneing as some kid of pub (formerly Jack Beards at the Plough and the Plough) at 66 Coldharbour Lane? It's all boarded up with a 'demolition taking place' in the window 

 

I couldn't find anything on their website Savills UK | Estate Agents & Lettings UK & London | Commercial Property


----------



## CH1 (Sep 11, 2018)

editor said:


> Any news about the Amaryllis reopneing as some kid of pub (formerly Jack Beards at the Plough and the Plough) at 66 Coldharbour Lane? It's all boarded up with a 'demolition taking place' in the window
> 
> View attachment 146669
> 
> I couldn't find anything on their website Savills UK | Estate Agents & Lettings UK & London | Commercial Property



There is nothing I can see on the Lambeth Planning website either.
If it was a conversion to flats it ought to have Planap - similarly if demolition is involved.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 11, 2018)

the council have put a recycling bin outside our wall (looks like a container for gritting in winter) with a notice saying things need to be in see-through bags, is this a new system for recycling and they couldn't get it through the gate or a public thing - either way it's doomed to failure


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2018)

Just over the border (in Southwark) but seems the Valmar Trading Estate is going the same way as Higgs. High quality architecture ahoy!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2018)

I noticed yesterday that Martin Barry Estate Agents at 399 Coldharbour Lane has morphed into a rather swish-looking black hairdressers - though the shop-front and signage has not altered. 

I guess being estate agents, they would be unwilling to pay empty rates, so the hairdresser could be a meanwhile use.
Anyone know anything? Could be the first indicator of a market down-turn in the central Brixton property market?


----------



## djdando (Sep 24, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I noticed yesterday that Martin Barry Estate Agents at 399 Coldharbour Lane has morphed into a rather swish-looking black hairdressers - though the shop-front and signage has not altered.
> 
> I guess being estate agents, they would be unwilling to pay empty rates, so the hairdresser could be a meanwhile use.
> Anyone know anything? Could be the first indicator of a market down-turn in the central Brixton property market?
> View attachment 147658



They’ve moved back to their old premises by McDonalds on Acre Lane. Not sure why.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Sep 26, 2018)

djdando said:


> They’ve moved back to their old premises by McDonalds on Acre Lane. Not sure why.


I noticed that last week, I think it’s because there is more foot fall on Acre Lane


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2018)

editor said:


> Any news about the Amaryllis reopneing as some kid of pub (formerly Jack Beards at the Plough and the Plough) at 66 Coldharbour Lane? It's all boarded up with a 'demolition taking place' in the window
> 
> View attachment 146669
> 
> I couldn't find anything on their website Savills UK | Estate Agents & Lettings UK & London | Commercial Property



I asked some of the guys hanging around there - customers of the betting shop - today. They seem certain that the building work is just flat conversion above the pub. Pointed me to the Savills sign - and sure enough it is now listed, thoguh Price on Application.  Savills | Amaryllis, 66 Coldharbour Lane, Camberwell, London, SE5 9PU | Property to rent

There are photos on the Savills website, such as


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 26, 2018)

They obv didn't proof read that.

'The proposed demise provides a basement of 75 sq m (807 sq ft) and a ground floor of 156 sq m (1,679 sq ft). In addition the beer garden is 14 sq m (151 sq ft).'


----------



## CH1 (Sep 26, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> They obv didn't proof read that.
> 
> 'The proposed demise provides a basement of 75 sq m (807 sq ft) and a ground floor of 156 sq m (1,679 sq ft). In addition the beer garden is 14 sq m (151 sq ft).'


?? - the beer garden is beside the pub and small. Are the sq metres/sq feet wrong or what?


----------



## AverageJoe (Sep 27, 2018)

'the proposed demise' should read 'premises' no?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 27, 2018)

Looks like they are talking about a lease that hasn't been fully drawn up yet, hence the 'proposed'. They are perhaps splitting the building into two leases where previously it was all the one?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 27, 2018)

AverageJoe said:


> 'the proposed demise' should read 'premises' no?


or demesne ?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2018)

Bit of a hullabaloo opposite the Barrier Block right now with no less than 5 police cars in attendance to arrest one guy on suspicion of drug dealing.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2018)

There is a new winebar opening where the Jamaican grocer was - ie twixt Mamma Dough and the Shrub and Shutter:
https://www.facebook.com/pages/category/Bar/Tupps-Cheese-Wine-Bar-168872247381591/


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2018)

Incidentally it looked like the fryer was being removed from Jimmy's Fish Shop yesterday too. So I guess that could go the same way.

BTW the upstairs of Jimmy's looks derelict. Almost a rival to 316 Coldharbour Lane - so maybe if someone takes over it might be actually good for the building/terrace.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Incidentally it looked like the fryer was being removed from Jimmy's Fish Shop yesterday too. So I guess that could go the same way.
> 
> BTW the upstairs of Jimmy's looks derelict. Almost a rival to 316 Coldharbour Lane - so maybe if someone takes over it might be actually good for the building/terrace.


Fuck that's two depressing posts you've just dished out there. If Jimmy's goes I will be _distraught._


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2018)

editor said:


> Fuck that's two depressing posts you've just dished out there. If Jimmy's goes I will be _distraught._


Would be sad. Mind you I thought the previous people (Jimmy's tenants apparently) were better at running the Fish Shop. Not talking about the fish and chips so much as chatting up the customers and staying open longer hours.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 23, 2018)

Wondered why Jimmy's was closed when I went passed on Saturday!


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Would be sad. Mind you I thought the previous people (Jimmy's tenants apparently) were better at running the Fish Shop. Not talking about the fish and chips so much as chatting up the customers and staying open longer hours.


They were always super friendly to me. Sonar (from the much-missed Phoenix Cafe) seemed to be a near-permanent fixture there. 

I use Jimmy's quite a lot - as do the people on my estate - and if we lose an affordable community asset like this to yet more posh 'small plates,' 'nibbles' and all the other unaffordable bullshit restaurant/wine/cocktail-shifters I'll be well pissed off.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 23, 2018)

editor said:


> They were always super friendly to me. Sonar (from the much-missed Phoenix Cafe) seemed to be a near-permanent fixture there.
> 
> I use Jimmy's quite a lot - as do the people on my estate - and if we lose an affordable community asset like this to yet more posh 'small plates,' 'nibbles' and all the other unaffordable bullshit restaurant/wine/cocktail-shifters I'll be well pissed off.



Further up CHL in LJ this hasn't happened yet. I really hope it doesn't.

What is happening to that row of shops is prime example of gentrification. I can't see how anyone can disagree with that. ( Any takers?)

When the flats behind ar finished and sold that will be the final touch. I think that is hastening it. Those flats will introduce new demographic to that area.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> What is happening to that row of shops is prime example of gentrification. I can't see how anyone can disagree with that. ( Any takers?)


I think you need to check who actually owns the shops.

I think several (including the prospective nail bar) belong to Geoge related to George the former hairdresser, and ran the cafe originally.

Whoever they belong to however they are going to get in tenants who can pay the rent. I don't think the Jamaican grocer can have been making a profit. It is appropriate to mourn the passing of an age - but if shops are not used/supported they close down and get replaced by more viable enterprises.

BTW I was chatting to my friend the Labour chair of the Amenities Committee under Ted Knight (ie Libraries & Sports Centres) on Monday in the Beehive. He ventured into the Sports Direct-owned shop in Popes Road (Van Mildert). He was surprised to find jackets and bags on sale for £300 - £400. Not many customers in sight he said.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 24, 2018)

And... relevant to gentrification/regeneration issues (though not specifically Coldharbour Lane) can I recommend this programme on BBC1 - Luisa Omielan's Politics for Bitches
it included a discussion (on site) of the uselessness of the Elephant and Castle redevelopment, what you get if you are a property guardian, why do we subsidise high rents rather than build social housing to bring rents down. A comedienne asking pertinent questions for which government is currently providing no solutions.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I think you need to check who actually owns the shops.
> 
> I think several (including the prospective nail bar) belong to Geoge related to George the former hairdresser, and ran the cafe originally.
> 
> ...



George never owned his shop. When his lease ran out he decided to retire.

Gentrification is not about who owns shops. The petit bourgeois property owners will rent to whoever pays "market value". 

Reminds me of program I saw ages ago about Brick lane. An Asian property owner was asked why he wasn't doing more to protect Asian shopkeepers. His answer was to bemoan the changes but to say he was business man first. 

The thing about capitalism is that its not about ethics or community. Its about making a profit. I really wish people would understand this basic concept.

The gentrification of that row of shops is in line with how capitalism works as a social process. Its not about individuals. 

Capitalism thrives on inequality. Its purpose is not to create a good equal society. 

This row of shops and what is happening to them is good example.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 26, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> George never owned his shop. When his lease ran out he decided to retire.
> 
> Gentrification is not about who owns shops. The petit bourgeois property owners will rent to whoever pays "market value".
> 
> ...


This is not wholly right.
George Fell owned his shop at 340 Coldharbour Lane- and was several times taken to court by Lambeth because he refused to pay council tax on the derelict flat upstairs. Bailiffs seized his stock. But he still continued to run his shop - because he wanted to do it, and retired aged about 75 when he was ready.

If George had been under a landlord on a rising rent contract they'd have forced him out 10 years earlier - by evicting him for non payment.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2018)

So the Coldharbour Lane tally will shortly be: two pricey hairdressers (one, beyond hipster with its Berlin-themed premises), one upmarket cocktail bar, one upmarket cheese and wine parlour, a trendy pizza joint and Vietnamese restaurant and a few 'normal' shops and takeaways. My, how Brixton is changing,


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 26, 2018)

CH1 said:


> This is not wholly right.
> George Fell owned his shop at 340 Coldharbour Lane- and was several times taken to court by Lambeth because he refused to pay council tax on the derelict flat upstairs. Bailiffs seized his stock. But he still continued to run his shop - because he wanted to do it, and retired aged about 75 when he was ready.
> 
> If George had been under a landlord on a rising rent contract they'd have forced him out 10 years earlier - by evicting him for non payment.



I mean George the Greek cypriot barber. He never owned the shop. He had it on lease. He didn't have anything to do with the flat upstairs.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2018)

Is the small "Just Eat" sign next to Jimmy facia new? Looks new. 
It could of course be that Jimmy's was hooked into "Just Eat" but still didn't get enough business.


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Is the small "Just Eat" sign next to Jimmy facia new? Looks new.
> It could of course be that Jimmy's was hooked into "Just Eat" but still didn't get enough business.


I think Jimmy's might be staying but has just closed while they're rebuilding upstairs. I looked inside and there was a tarpaulin covering the fryer. I really hope they are staying.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 29, 2018)

editor said:


> I think Jimmy's might be staying but has just closed while they're rebuilding upstairs. I looked inside and there was a tarpaulin covering the fryer. I really hope they are staying.


You could see in yesterday afternoon. The fryers are still there actually, just covered with dust sheets, so I think you're right.
Maybe the Just Eat is new because he has joimed that network. Never tried it myself - I write with total naivety
Jimmy's Plaice restaurant menu in London – Order from Just Eat


----------



## editor (Oct 29, 2018)

CH1 said:


> You could see in yesterday afternoon. The fryers are still there actually, just covered with dust sheets, so I think you're right.
> Maybe the Just Eat is new because he has joimed that network. Never tried it myself - I write with total naivety
> Jimmy's Plaice restaurant menu in London – Order from Just Eat


The loss of Jimmy's would have nearly been as catastrophic as the loss of the original Phoenix Cafe...


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2018)

So the jolly new wine bar opposite the Barrier Block opened up last night. The demographic inside was _actually_ as I expected. It's such a shame these newly arrived businesses make no effort to reach out to the estate community opposite their bar.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 6, 2018)

editor said:


> So the jolly new wine bar opposite the Barrier Block opened up last night. The demographic inside was _actually_ as I expected. It's such a shame these newly arrived businesses make no effort to reach out to the estate community opposite their bar.



Did you actually go _inside_?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm intrigued by why that Okan place looks such a dump, yet the new (and editor lampooned) Tupps cheese and wine bar has beautiful mini willow pattern tea cups in the window.

Tupps could do Japanese tea ceremonies, while Okan could be an old-style shebeen. Actually even the shebeen that was there before Shrub and Shutter looked a bit smarter than Okan. Even with the carp windsock.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2018)

CH1 said:


> I'm intrigued by why that Okan place looks such a dump, yet the new (and editor lampooned) Tupps cheese and wine bar has beautiful mini willow pattern tea cups in the window.


I don't think I lampooned them. It was more of a resigned sigh when I saw how the place looked.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 14, 2018)

editor said:


> I don't think I lampooned them. It was more of a resigned sigh when I saw how the place looked.


Did you see the notice in the window - "Popping up every Friday and Saturday evening" - or words to that effect. I'm wondering if this is a meanwhile use.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Did you see the notice in the window - "Popping up every Friday and Saturday evening" - or words to that effect. I'm wondering if this is a meanwhile use.


I missed that, but you're right:



> Two sisters, who grew up on a vineyard, have teamed up to trial their idea for the perfect cheese and wine spot for Londoners. Max and Kelly Tupper's two month pop-up in Brixton will be all about the holy trinity of cheese, meat and wine.
> 
> "We don’t pretend to be connoisseurs," says Kelly, "but [we do] want to serve interesting wines from small producer vineyards without baffling guests with a confusing list [and] create a relaxed setting for an indulgent and fun experience where pleasure is paramount but posturing is out."
> 
> ...


So they're definitely not from Brixton, or indeed south London then


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2018)

Oh another note, residents of the Barrier Block will soon be able to look right inside the homes of denizens of the extra vibrant The Edge development on account of the flats having huge ceiling-to-floor windows.

Cash-rich incomers to the 'cut your own groove' block will also be gifted a panoramic view of the poverty-stricken Barrier Block and Moorlands Estate while they sup cocktails on their private balcony.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 14, 2018)

editor said:


> Oh another note, residents of the Barrier Block will soon be able to look right inside the homes of denizens of the extra vibrant The Edge development on account of the flats having huge ceiling-to-floor windows.
> 
> Cash-rich incomers to the 'cut your own groove' block will also be gifted a panoramic view of the poverty-stricken Barrier Block and Moorlands Estate while they sup cocktails on their private balcony.


If I were a buyer at The Edge I wouldn't want to see a video of the construction methods. Looks like the walls are basically some sort of fibre board, coated with aluminium foil topped with screw-on brick-effect cladding.

Hope they've done the flammability tests correctly.


----------



## aka (Nov 14, 2018)

CH1 said:


> If I were a buyer at The Edge I wouldn't want to see a video of the construction methods. Looks like the walls are basically some sort of fibre board, coated with aluminium foil topped with screw-on brick-effect cladding.
> 
> Hope they've done the flammability tests correctly.


Is there a video?


----------



## organicpanda (Nov 15, 2018)

CH1 said:


> If I were a buyer at The Edge I wouldn't want to see a video of the construction methods. Looks like the walls are basically some sort of fibre board, coated with aluminium foil topped with screw-on brick-effect cladding.
> 
> Hope they've done the flammability tests correctly.


the 'bricks' are actually about ¼ thickness of a normal brick stuck onto some foam. about a metre square and interlocking looks tacky as fuck, but then what do you expect for £450+k these days


----------



## CH1 (Nov 15, 2018)

aka said:


> Is there a video?


There seem to be a couple on the promotional website Home
The first one seems a rehash of the Pop Brixton thing about the New Zealand wine lady with the largest selection of NZ wines in the northern hemisphere.

There's also a guy (guitarist?) who has spent time in the diversity of Zimbabwe, Colombia and the Navaho region of Arizona.  

Not sure what either of these have to do with mass-produced flats in East Brixton. But then again maybe they are a distraction from probing too intently into modern building methods?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 15, 2018)

organicpanda said:


> the 'bricks' are actually about ¼ thickness of a normal brick stuck onto some foam. about a metre square and interlocking looks tacky as fuck, but then what do you expect for £450+k these days


Now I've reached the age where the small ads in the Daily Express would advocate a truss for external support, I am bound to ask - how much support do these "bricks" provide?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 15, 2018)

CH1 said:


> If I were a buyer at The Edge I wouldn't want to see a video of the construction methods. Looks like the walls are basically some sort of fibre board, coated with aluminium foil topped with screw-on brick-effect cladding.
> 
> Hope they've done the flammability tests correctly.



Yup, I've noticed that as I've been past. It does look like tin foil and balsa wood


----------



## ChrisSouth (Nov 15, 2018)

editor said:


> I missed that, but you're right:
> 
> So they're definitely not from Brixton, or indeed south London then



Neither are a lot of people on this board, or those living in Brixton in general.......


----------



## alcopop (Nov 15, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> Neither are a lot of people on this board, or those living in Brixton in general.......


!!!!


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2018)

ChrisSouth said:


> Neither are a lot of people on this board, or those living in Brixton in general.......


It was supposed to be a lighthearted comment about them 'growing up in a vineyard' and Brixton not having one. Oh well.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 16, 2018)

CH1 said:


> There seem to be a couple on the promotional website Home
> The first one seems a rehash of the Pop Brixton thing about the New Zealand wine lady with the largest selection of NZ wines in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> There's also a guy (guitarist?) who has spent time in the diversity of Zimbabwe, Colombia and the Navaho region of Arizona.
> ...



Watched the videos and looked at the website.

The guy was a brand photographer. Whatever that is. The three videos showed the demographic that the developer is going for.

White with money. 

This development is getting dangerously close to my area. I dont want this anywhere near LJ .


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 16, 2018)

CH1 said:


> There seem to be a couple on the promotional website Home
> The first one seems a rehash of the Pop Brixton thing about the New Zealand wine lady with the largest selection of NZ wines in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> There's also a guy (guitarist?) who has spent time in the diversity of Zimbabwe, Colombia and the Navaho region of Arizona.
> ...



Gentrification is fine as long as one says vibrancy and community enough. That is what I got from the videos


----------



## editor (Nov 19, 2018)

So, the good news is that Jimmy's Plaice is back, but another shop is going upmarket in that stretch. 

The nail bar that's opened up is no ordinary nail bar. It is in fact, a high end nail bar run by a "session manicurist" to the stars. 



> Ama’s career as a session manicurist continues to open the door for her to be able to work with some of today’s strongest, leading women on stage, screen and in the pages of our favourite fashion and style titles. Including Adwoa Aboah, Annie Lennox, Solange Knowles, Tilda Swinton, Cara Delevingne, Dua Lipa, Claire Foy and Adele to name but a few.
> 
> Working with renowned fashion industry power houses such as David Sims, Edward Enninful, Camilla Nickerson, Tim Walker, Phoebe Philo, Nick Knight, Alastair McKimm, Harley Weir, Juergen Teller, Emmanuelle Alt and Grace Coddington has allowed Ama to perfect her craft while working for publications including American, British and French Vogue, i-D, Wallpaper, Dazed & Confused, The Gentlewoman, W Magazine and L’Officiel Paris has cemented her status as a leading nail authority within the fashion and beauty industry.
> 
> Her nails have featured in recent campaigns for CELINE, Saint Laurant, Palace, Sotherby’s, Nike, Dior Homme, MAC, Zara, Paul Smith, Joseph and ACNE.



https://amathesalon.com/T
beauty - ama quashie


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2018)

CH1 said:


> There seem to be a couple on the promotional website Home
> The first one seems a rehash of the Pop Brixton thing about the New Zealand wine lady with the largest selection of NZ wines in the northern hemisphere.
> 
> There's also a guy (guitarist?) who has spent time in the diversity of Zimbabwe, Colombia and the Navaho region of Arizona.
> ...



Taylor Wimpey were on Today in Parliament on radio 4 just now. Top people from TW squirming in front of a select committee trying to explain why extorting money from leaseholders they had sold housing to was ok. In brief TW realised that selling leaseholds meant they could coin it by upping ground rents in future. A clever money making wheeze.

Worth a listen. about half way through. 

BBC Radio 4 - Today in Parliament

Why making money whilst giving nothing in return is great business practise that TW now realise was misguided. 

Some of these property developers should be put up against a wall and shot. Thats how I felt after listening to them.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2018)

Gramsci said:


> Taylor Wimpey were on Today in Parliament on radio 4 just now. Top people from TW squirming in front of a select committee trying to explain why extorting money from leaseholders they had sold housing to was ok. In brief TW realised that selling leaseholds meant they could coin it by upping ground rents in future. A clever money making wheeze.
> 
> Worth a listen. about half way through.
> 
> ...



I saw the same thing on BBC Parliament channel just now. Radio 4 has highlighted the issue while back in "You and Yours" and "Money Box", see here BBC Radio 4 - You and Yours, Leasehold Flats, British Flowers, Smart Thermostats

Not sure if Taylor Wimpey's original offer to only negotiate with the original buyers still applies, maybe that was covered in the full select committee hearing.

Taylor Wimpey lease terms already incorporate steeply escalating grounds rents. That is built in. Seems bizarre that they can just sell on their freeholds without reference to the lessees. A bit of "dicing and splicing" by the look of it.

The same problem of dodgy leaseholds applies to "retirement homes" - though we don't have any of those in Brixton (yet).
As regards "The Edge" I imagine their lease terms will have escalating ground rents - but the buyers will have no remedy - unless they club together as a group and buy the freehold of their block (which seems unlikely).


----------



## teuchter (Nov 30, 2018)

CH1 said:


> Now I've reached the age where the small ads in the Daily Express would advocate a truss for external support, I am bound to ask - how much support do these "bricks" provide?


None - that's not what they are there for.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

See the gates are already up and locked on the promised new public thoroughfare at the back of The Edge development.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> See the gates are already up and locked on the promised new public thoroughfare at the back of The Edge development.
> 
> View attachment 159039



Isn't that because half of it is still a building site and people really shouldn't be walking through a building site? At present it looks as if it's gates locked on a route to nowhere.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Isn't that because half of it is still a building site and people really shouldn't be walking through a building site? At present it looks as if it's gates locked on a route to nowhere.


You actually think there's going to be a public walkway there any time soon, even after every last element of the site is 100% complete?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 18, 2019)

editor said:


> You actually think there's going to be a public walkway there any time soon, even after every last element of the site is 100% complete?



I have no idea. But at present it's an inaccessible building site, so of course, at present, it's an inaccessible walk way. The picture you posted wasn't a picture of a gated and already locked promised new public thoroughfare at the back of the Edge development. It's a picture of gates and hoarding which are preventing people accessing a building site. That is all.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> I have no idea. But at present it's an inaccessible building site, so of course, at present, it's an inaccessible walk way. The picture you posted wasn't a picture of a gated and already locked promised new public thoroughfare at the back of the Edge development. It's a picture of gates and hoarding which are preventing people accessing a building site. That is all.


It'll be the exact same gates that will stop the public using the promised new thoroughfare. You can see that the private intercom is already installed.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 18, 2019)

they seem to only have a skeleton amount of builders there since Christmas and work on the two unfinished blocks has slowed done, wonder if they have run into cash-flow problems (would help with reducing the 'affordable' quota if it's still in existence)


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> they seem to only have a skeleton amount of builders there since Christmas and work on the two unfinished blocks has slowed done, wonder if they have run into cash-flow problems (would help with reducing the 'affordable' quota if it's still in existence)


One of the three blocks was supposed to be "affordable". Can't imagine the flats are selling like hot cakes with the current property price news. Still I said that about Brixton Square and I was proved completely wrong.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 18, 2019)

Their sales website shows 2 3 bed flats going for £699,000 - £709,000.
This is block A. The middle block B is also shown on the plan, but not block C which makes one wonder is that going to be Peabody or Metropolitan or somebody?


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> One of the three blocks was supposed to be "affordable". Can't imagine the flats are selling like hot cakes with the current property price news. Still I said that about Brixton Square and I was proved completely wrong.


according to their website they have 2 flats in block (Valentia Place end) at just under and just over £700,000 although judging by how many lights are on I don't think that many have moved in


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 18, 2019)

damn your nimble fingers


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

CH1 said:


> ....but not block C which makes one wonder is that going to be Peabody or Metropolitan or somebody?


Wildly unlikely, I'd say.

£700k for a two bedroom flat wedged up against a railway line in Brixton is obscene. Still, that all-window design means that the residents of the Barrier Block can see straight straight into their pricey flats and watch them sup their champagne while looking out at the poverty around them.


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2019)

"...Making the apartments the perfect choice for investors."

Cunts. 


> Situated in the heart of popular Brixton, The Edge is the ideal location for anyone looking for convenient, stylish modern living.
> 
> Brixton is a popular and lively area of South London within the Borough of Lambeth. The Edge is located between Valentia Place and Gresham Road, a short distance from the Station and Tube, perfect for commuters.The Sales Pod is located under one of the iconic railway arches at the Valentia Place end.
> 
> ...


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 18, 2019)

£2,000 p.m rent for a 2 bedroom flat in the edge nice little earner if you have a spare £700k lying around


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jan 18, 2019)

organicpanda said:


> £2,000 p.m rent for a 2 bedroom flat in the edge nice little earner if you have a spare £700k lying around


Actually, I don't find it such an attractive yield. £2,000 per month translates to £24k per annum, which is a 3.4% gross yield on £700,000. But this is the gross figure - there will be many outgoings (agent's fees, maintenance & repairs, etc.) which will easily reduce it to 3%pa or lower, taxable. So the rental income is about the same as borrowing costs - ie no profit. What the landlord is really doing is taking a punt on capital appreciation, hoping to cover ongoing costs with rent, and cashing in later when selling the flat, presumably at a big profit. This ploy has worked very well in the past, but currently property prices are flat or falling in London, and who knows what the effect of Brexit will be ? The risk/return proposition is awful.

If I did have a big lump sum lying around, I'd put it into a personal pension, claim the associated tax refund, and invest it all over the world, for higher returns, lower risk and less work & worry.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 19, 2019)

urbanspaceman said:


> What the landlord is really doing is taking a punt on capital appreciation, hoping to cover ongoing costs with rent, and cashing in later when selling the flat, presumably at a big profit. This ploy has worked very well in the past, but currently property prices are flat or falling in London, and who knows what the effect of Brexit will be ? The risk/return proposition is awful.


I think when Brexit settles down into whatever it will be London property prices will go into overdrive. 

Simply having certainty will be a big catalyst to push up prices. 

Also, When the EU cohesion policy is no more (and there will be nothing that come close to filling it’s void imo) the regions will really suffer and this will push more people to the cities pushing up property prices. 

Another reason Brexit is a disaster.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2019)

One of the things about London is that it became a playground for the rich after  Thatchers "Big Bang" of the City. The resurgance of London as an off shore financial centre for global capitalism.

This was not inevitable. The consequences of this have been mixed for the working class in London. Changes in the economy ( loss of jobs in docks for example) have not led to alternative economic strategy of affordable housing and emphasis on light industry. Instead the finance sector has been given everything it wants. Including being bailed out when they fucked up.

A plus side of Brexit could be that London reorients itself away from looking after the rich and powerful and looks at how a city can be for all. Not just the well off with the poor being expected to be grateful for crumbs.

Coming from Plymouth one of the things that drove Brexit is that there working class have been stuffed since Thatcher.

I was against Brexit a I didn't like the anti immigration side of it. It was also being pushed by the right.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2019)

Mr Retro said:


> I think when Brexit settles down into whatever it will be London property prices will go into overdrive.
> 
> Simply having certainty will be a big catalyst to push up prices.
> 
> ...


Do you not think that the London property market is a Ponzi Scheme? It goes up because it goes up - and a lot of marketing is committed to making this happen. At some point it ought to end up with unfinished empty blocks - like Spain and Ireland when they went on the Euro at zero percent interest in 2003.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jan 21, 2019)

Well Tupps cheese and wine bar opp Barrier Block didn’t last 5 mins did it.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Well Tupps cheese and wine bar opp Barrier Block didn’t last 5 mins did it.


It wasn't supposed to. They actually said they were a temporary use up to Christmas on their window.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jan 21, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Well Tupps cheese and wine bar opp Barrier Block didn’t last 5 mins did it.





CH1 said:


> It wasn't supposed to. They actually said they were a temporary use up to Christmas on their window.


Ohhhh ok, wondered why they closed down so fast.


----------



## Mr Retro (Jan 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Do you not think that the London property market is a Ponzi Scheme? It goes up because it goes up - and a lot of marketing is committed to making this happen.


It's a legitimate question. I think not for 2 reasons: We are nowhere near the saturation required for a Ponzi, there simply aren't enough houses in areas people want to live in. Secondly you don't end up with something completely useless like a lock up full of diet suppliments nobody is coming on the bottom of the pyramid any more to buy from you. You end up with a flat or house.  

Will we end up with individual new build block with many empty units in some areas because that area has become too saturated? Probably. A 700K flat looking at the Barrier Block would be a candidate. But in London, taken as a whole? No.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2019)

There are already a few people living in Block A at "The Edge". Not sure if they are eager purchasers anxious to live on a building site in case of being left behind - or maybe upper class property guardians?


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2019)

CH1 said:


> There are already a few people living in Block A at "The Edge". Not sure if they are eager purchasers anxious to live on a building site in case of being left behind - or maybe upper class property guardians?


Thanks to the ridiculous floor-to-ceiling windows and balconies affording commanding views over the adjacent council estate, I can see directly into their living rooms. I'll report back later.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 3, 2019)

CH1 said:


> One of the three blocks was supposed to be "affordable". Can't imagine the flats are selling like hot cakes with the current property price news. Still I said that about Brixton Square and I was proved completely wrong.





editor said:


> Thanks to the ridiculous floor-to-ceiling windows and balconies affording commanding views over the adjacent council estate, I can see directly into their living rooms. I'll report back later.


If you move into a new build on (First Phase) you generally get the apartment at a cheaper price as the developers are testing the water to feel the demand. If it’s a high demand then the price will go up on the 2nd phase, that’s usually why you see people have moved in whilst building work is still ongoing.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> View attachment 160857
> 
> If you move into a new build on (First Phase) you generally get the apartment at a cheaper price as the developers are testing the water to feel the demand. If it’s a high demand then the price will go up on the 2nd phase, that’s usually why you see people have moved in whilst building work is still ongoing.


That "cheaper" price is still most people's definition of totally unaffordable!


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 3, 2019)

editor said:


> That "cheaper" price is still most people's definition of totally unaffordable!


Problem is that if they were unaffordable they would be empty, doesn’t matter how many £600,000 apartments they build in Brixton they all get sold.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Problem is that if they were unaffordable they would be empty, doesn’t matter how many £600,000 apartments they build in Brixton they all get sold.


To make it clearer. They are unaffordable to the majority of the existing local population.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 3, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Problem is that if they were unaffordable they would be empty, doesn’t matter how many £600,000 apartments they build in Brixton they all get sold.


I agree with editor basically.

This is what the left call financialisation of the housing market. Even a right-wing Labour journalist I know is fed up of such flats being marketed in the Far East as buy to lets.


----------



## T & P (Feb 3, 2019)

London has been unaffordable for any first time buyers who don't have rich families for the best part of a decade IMO. Never mind 600k- nowadays you won't find a place in London for less than what, 3-400k at the least.Who the fuck has 30 grand in the bank, for the deposit, let alone the 60 grand required for this apartment?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2019)

T & P said:


> London has been unaffordable for any first time buyers who don't have rich families for the best part of a decade IMO. Never mind 600k- nowadays you won't find a place in London for less than what, 3-400k at the least.Who the fuck has 30 grand in the bank, for the deposit, let alone the 60 grand required for this apartment?


This is the result of marketing by developers, estate agents and banks.
Was reminiscing this afternoon about the time (1981) when I was on a £8k salary, and contemplating buying a wreck of a house (140 Mayall Road) for £14k.

I suppose a salary of £8,000 in 1981 was decent - but not obscenely high. At that time there was population flight from Lambeth and many properties could only be mortgaged with the GLC.

I blame the Tories for the present situation. Since the Docklands Development Corporation there has been a presumption that people in London have to live in glass modules with concrete base slabs. And the price must be sufficiently ludicrous to make it de rigueur.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 4, 2019)

CH1 said:


> This is the result of marketing by developers, estate agents and banks.
> Was reminiscing this afternoon about the time (1981) when I was on a £8k salary, and contemplating buying a wreck of a house (140 Mayall Road) for £14k.
> 
> I suppose a salary of £8,000 in 1981 was decent - but not obscenely high. At that time there was population flight from Lambeth and many properties could only be mortgaged with the GLC.
> ...



That's ridiculously well paid. The average gross earning per week, for a 25-29 year old in 1981 was £120.70 per week, meaning £6,276.40 * pa. For non-manual work this was £137.60, or £7,155. In effect, someone on £8k, was getting 5 weeks more money, per year, than an average non-manual worker. 

You were obviously the harbinger of gentrification to Brixton. What job were you doing?

*From the Office of National Statistics.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2019)

10% above average = 'ridiculously well paid'?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 4, 2019)

teuchter said:


> 10% above average = 'ridiculously well paid'?



Isn't 10% above an average something?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 4, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> You were obviously the harbinger of gentrification to Brixton. What job were you doing?


Working as a customer sales engineer for a company called RS Components in City Road (telephone advice & analysing faulty product returns). RS still exist (much bigger and better) but Hezza moved them to a brand new warehouse/office complex in Corby in 1983. I was made redundant - not fancying life in Corby.

I was told the Duke of Edinburgh, at the official opening of the new site looked at a display of product and picked stuff up. "Made in Korea", he says, "Made in France, made in Germany - don't you sell ANYTHING made in Britain???"


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 4, 2019)

ChrisSouth said:


> Isn't 10% above an average, something?


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 5, 2019)

editor said:


> It'll be the exact same gates that will stop the public using the promised new thoroughfare. You can see that the private intercom is already installed.


Wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest if the gates remained there permanently, I know a lot on this site despise gated communities, but all I can say is that here in Brixton Square after nearly FIVE YEARS we have had NO BURGLARIES  we’ve had a few bikes stolen because residents have met people tailgate them into the developement but that’s about it.


----------



## brixtonblade (Feb 5, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest if the gates remained there permanently, I know a lot on this site despise gated communities, but all I can say is that here in Brixton Square after nearly FIVE YEARS we have had NO BURGLARIES  we’ve had a few bikes stolen because residents have met people tailgate them into the developement but that’s about it.


Cool. That's Brixton crime solved


----------



## CH1 (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest if the gates remained there permanently, I know a lot on this site despise gated communities, but all I can say is that here in Brixton Square after nearly FIVE YEARS we have had NO BURGLARIES  we’ve had a few bikes stolen because residents have met people tailgate them into the developement but that’s about it.


They might not have any choice if Blackstone Private Equity and Telereal Trillium - UK's largest privately owned property company - have anything to do with it.

I notice down the leafier end of the road they are actually making some sort of show at structural repairs to the arches (beside Tesco Express, and on the other side of the viaduct behind the mini cab & barbershop).

All that grouting, pointing and brick replacement has to be paid for, as you can see

ES 30.1.19


----------



## teuchter (Feb 6, 2019)

There's repairs to the viaducts in Loughborough junction been going on over the past few months. Much of it seems to be removing buddliea plants and repairing the brickwork they have damaged. Amazingly tenacious that stuff; I've observed it resprouting already through the freshly pointed-up brickwork in a few places.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

brixtonblade said:


> Cool. That's Brixton crime solved


Gates for all! Seal the rich folks in!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest if the gates remained there permanently, I know a lot on this site despise gated communities, but all I can say is that here in Brixton Square after nearly FIVE YEARS we have had NO BURGLARIES  we’ve had a few bikes stolen because residents have met people tailgate them into the developement but that’s about it.



I've not been burgled for five years and I don't live behind gates. And I've still got my bike. So I win.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 6, 2019)

I’m up to 19 years in Brixton and never been burgled... putting gates up won’t make the issues go away, just look at places like South Africa, only time I’ve ever stayed in a gated community and we were burgled within 48 hours


----------



## alex_ (Feb 6, 2019)

shakespearegirl said:


> I’m up to 19 years in Brixton and never been burgled... putting gates up won’t make the issues go away, just look at places like South Africa, only time I’ve ever stayed in a gated community and we were burgled within 48 hours



Gates are part of an arms race, they are only effective if there are people worth burglaring without them. Once everyone has them it’s back to the start, and it’s worth figuring out how to break in through gates.

Buy a lock pick ? get a rope and rip the gate off with a car ?

Alex

Edit - Apparently this is a “technological escalation” not an arms race


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Wouldn’t surprise me in the slightest if the gates remained there permanently, I know a lot on this site despise gated communities, but all I can say is that here in Brixton Square after nearly FIVE YEARS we have had NO BURGLARIES  we’ve had a few bikes stolen because residents have met people tailgate them into the developement but that’s about it.


'Well I'm alright Jack'

Idiot


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 6, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> 'Well I'm alright Jack'
> 
> Idiot


well I feel safe so that’s a bonus in life


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> well I feel safe so that’s a bonus in life


No sense of supporting the local community then, so long as you're safe and sound?


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

So here's what the wall o'luxury on Coldharbour Lane looks like from Station Road. 

Not a socially rented unit amongst them.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> well I feel safe so that’s a bonus in life


Perhaps it's not all about you, or only about you.

Idiot.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Perhaps it's not all about you, or only about you.
> 
> Idiot.


To be fair I don't find his attitude uncommon amongst many of the recent arrivals I've encountered (and as a DJ, I do encounter quite a few). 

They're here for the trendy bars, Poppery and food grazeries, not the community.


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> To be fair I don't find his attitude uncommon amongst many of the recent arrivals I've encountered (and as a DJ, I do encounter quite a few).
> 
> They're here for the trendy bars, Poppery and food grazeries, not the community.


Yeah I know and it makes me want to slap their selfish smug little oblivious fucking faces.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> So here's what the wall o'luxury on Coldharbour Lane looks like from Station Road.
> 
> Not a socially rented unit amongst them.
> 
> View attachment 161142



The wall of gentrification is with the "Edge" getting close to my big of ungentrified CHL near LJ.

Its starting to affect LJ. Shopkeeper I know in LJ bit of CHL has been been told by Landlord he wants to double the rent. He is contesting it. Apparently he is not the only one. With new developments built and in pipeline looks like some landlords think this is sign of LJ changing and they can push up rents.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The wall of gentrification is with the "Edge" getting close to my big of ungentrified CHL near LJ.
> 
> Its starting to affect LJ. Shopkeeper I know in LJ bit of CHL has been been told by Landlord he wants to double the rent. He is contesting it. Apparently he is not the only one. With new developments built and in pipeline looks like some landlords think this is sign of LJ changing and they can push up rents.


It's inevitable. Once the strip outside the Barrier Block fell to cocktail bars, fuckwit hairdressers and cheese and wine bars the game was up for Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> It's inevitable. Once the strip outside the Barrier Block fell to cocktail bars, fuckwit hairdressers and cheese and wine bars the game was up for Coldharbour Lane.



What about the rest of Coldharbour Lane? Does that not count? It starts in Brixton, flows into Loughborough and spill out into Camberwell! There’s plenty of it’s soul still there.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 6, 2019)

editor said:


> No sense of supporting the local community then, so long as you're safe and sound?


Just because I embrace the gates doesn’t mean I don’t support the local community


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 6, 2019)

ShiftyBagLady said:


> Perhaps it's not all about you, or only about you.
> 
> Idiot.


Nope it’s also about the other 107 apartments here .... IDIOT


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Just because I embrace the gates doesn’t mean I don’t support the local community


Apart from celebrating your immunity from crime thanks to the gates that isolate you from the community, exactly how do you support the local community?


----------



## ShiftyBagLady (Feb 6, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Nope it’s also about the other 107 apartments here .... IDIOT


Ugh! D'you see what I mean? They're just repugnant. 
Tosser


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2019)

I wonder what the difference is between, say, concierge systems on council blocks - Southwyck House, every block on the old and New Loughborough Estates, and the bloody gates on Brixton Square, Walton Lodge Laundry and the Lexadon flats above Brewdog?


----------



## Twattor (Feb 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I wonder what the difference is between, say, concierge systems on council blocks - Southwyck House, every block on the old and New Loughborough Estates, and the bloody gates on Brixton Square, Walton Lodge Laundry and the Lexadon flats above Brewdog?


Around £200k a year on your service charge for 24 hour concierge which the leaseholders have to pick up.  Gates have a relatively small capital cost and minimal maintenance.


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 7, 2019)

^^ that's an expensive service charge! Do you mean £200? 

Lambeth removed the gates (after the concierge went a few years ago) on the estate I live in. Ironically to make it safer from people's big dogs.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I wonder what the difference is between, say, concierge systems on council blocks - Southwyck House, every block on the old and New Loughborough Estates, and the bloody gates on Brixton Square, Walton Lodge Laundry and the Lexadon flats above Brewdog?


We don't get anywhere near 24 hour concierge, and there's just two people for the entire block.

The only reason we got them in the first place was because of sky high crime, drug dealing and prostitution in and around the block.



> *Nine teenagers have been arrested for suspected drugs offences following a police raid on a south London estate.*
> 
> Officers mounted an early morning raid at Southwyck House in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, to stop the sale of crack cocaine and heroin.
> 
> ...



BBC NEWS | England | London | Police raids target drugs gangs


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I wonder what the difference is between, say, concierge systems on council blocks - Southwyck House, every block on the old and New Loughborough Estates, and the bloody gates on Brixton Square, Walton Lodge Laundry and the Lexadon flats above Brewdog?


If you are in a building with communal entrance guarded by a concierge you care about the community. If it has a gate you don't. If there's a communal stairwell with a locked door to the street I'm not sure where you stand morally but someone will clarify.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Feb 7, 2019)

editor said:


> Apart from celebrating your immunity from crime thanks to the gates that isolate you from the community, exactly how do you support the local community?


Not immune just less risk


----------



## T & P (Feb 7, 2019)

The term gated community should not necessarily apply to every residential house, block or group of blocks that restrict access to non-residents, certainly when the term is meant as a negative, discriminatory feature.

It seems an apt term for very large developments with lots of communal space/ garden areas, like Brockwell Gate on Tulse Hill- a place where one could imagine some residents choosing to socialise only within the development’s grounds, with little engagement with the area outside their gates.

But I’m not sure at all Brixton Square falls in the same category, any more than countless council properties also restricting access. I certainly don’t expect such property to hold events for local community in what looks to me an outside walkway area that serves no other purpose than to allow people to walk to their block’s front door. So the gates serve no other purpose than to prevent thefts, like many other blocks.

Most importantly of all, it is blatantly preposterous to suggest that if a person lives in a gated community they can automatically be dismissed as not engaging with with the local community. As if allowing public access to a residential area was the only possible way to engage with the community.

If a person volunteers at various local projects and events, campaigns for local issues, attends demos and rallies in support of local schools and libraries, raises money for local charities, but happens to live in Brixton Square, are they not engaging with the local community then?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2019)

teuchter said:


> If you are in a building with communal entrance guarded by a concierge you care about the community. If it has a gate you don't. If there's a communal stairwell with a locked door to the street I'm not sure where you stand morally but someone will clarify.


Brixton Square (Carney Place/Chez Mr Bim of Bar) has a concierge. I have to get in there from time to time to deliver a Brixton Society newsletter to a member).

I generally find the concierge staff very polite, typically smartly dressed South London Caribbean men. Not sure why they don't have women, and also why they occasionally are apt to disappear for a sandwich when you want to get into the complex, but as they say "I've never had any trouble".

BTW Brixton Square does have some units which were either social or affordable - on the side overlooking the Walton Lodge Laundry. Naturally on my fleeting quarterly visits I have not been able to survey those residents on their salary levels - but it would appear from casual observation that there is a healthy ethnic representation.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> But I’m not sure at all Brixton Square falls in the same category, any more than countless council properties also restricting access. I certainly don’t expect such property to hold events for local community in what looks to me an outside walkway area that serves no other purpose than to allow people to walk to their block’s front door. So the gates serve no other purpose than to prevent thefts, like many other blocks.


Brixton Square is different to your average concierge-staffed council block in that behind its huge gate there is a private square and a fairly large open communal area with trees and benches. Get past the concierge in most council blocks and you just see a lift. 









T & P said:


> Most importantly of all, it is blatantly preposterous to suggest that if a person lives in a gated community they can automatically be dismissed as not engaging with with the local community. As if allowing public access to a residential area was the only possible way to engage with the community.


Has anyone made such a wilfully stupid assertion?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

CH1 said:


> BTW Brixton Square does have some units which were either social or affordable - on the side overlooking the Walton Lodge Laundry. Naturally on my fleeting quarterly visits I have not been able to survey those residents on their salary levels - but it would appear from casual observation that there is a healthy ethnic representation.


There is _no social housing at all_ - the slippery fuckers managed to wriggle out of that commitment. 

Barratt Homes, Brixton Square and the fight to retain affordable housing in Brixton. Please sign the petition.


----------



## SpamMisery (Feb 7, 2019)

I lived in a "gated community". It was a Victorian conversion, the gates being part of the original construction. Should I consider myself un-community minded, or is it only new builds with gates that are the issue?

I once saw a property that had a gate, but no fence, making the gate entirely superfluous. Can we have some policy guidance on whether that is ok or not?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2019)

SpamMisery said:


> I lived in a "gated community". It was a Victorian conversion, the gates being part of the original construction. Should I consider myself un-community minded, or is it only new builds with gates that are the issue?
> 
> I once saw a property that had a gate, but no fence, making the gate entirely superfluous. Can we have some policy guidance on whether that is ok or not?


Go away you waste of space.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> The term gated community should not necessarily apply to every residential house, block or group of blocks that restrict access to non-residents, certainly when the term is meant as a negative, discriminatory feature.
> 
> It seems an apt term for very large developments with lots of communal space/ garden areas, like Brockwell Gate on Tulse Hill- a place where one could imagine some residents choosing to socialise only within the development’s grounds, with little engagement with the area outside their gates.
> 
> ...


Yes we went through all this at length when it was being built. It's not a gated community. Neither for example is the Loughborough Estate which has large communal garden areas that aren't open to non residents. It's a stupid argument but it'll go on for ever.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2019)

T & P said:


> The term gated community should not necessarily apply to every residential house, block or group of blocks that restrict access to non-residents, certainly when the term is meant as a negative, discriminatory feature.
> 
> It seems an apt term for very large developments with lots of communal space/ garden areas, like Brockwell Gate on Tulse Hill- a place where one could imagine some residents choosing to socialise only within the development’s grounds, with little engagement with the area outside their gates.
> 
> ...




So I take it from your post that the residents of Brockwell Gate can be dismissed?

Its the degree of "gatedness" you are disputing?

Or is it that if one lives in Brockwell Gate but does good works this does not apply?

So the degree of "gatedness" can be balanced by the degree of good works. In Brockwell Gate one needs to do more than Brixton Square.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

I've never met a single person who lives in Brixton Square and I've only met one person from Clifton Mansions since it was turned into a private gate-protected block for the well off (and he was a coked up twat). Compare and contrast with the hundreds of people I met before the gates started going up around town - but of course it's not just the upmarket sealed-in apartment blocks that are unravelling the community here - it's the development of a two-tier Brixton with the rich floating around in their exclusive strata of winebars, foodie joints, champagne bars and cocktail grazeries.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 7, 2019)

The reason why gated community comes up is that over the years these new developments have increasingly excluded people. This is being done through so called "market forces".

So yes targeting a gated housing development misses the point.

The thing about Capitalism is that everyone has a choice but not everyone can in practise realise there preference.

Its not the Brixton Square is directly excluding people. Its that the history of that site is case study of social exclusion.

Publicly owned land. Sold first to social housing provider. Who got planning permission on basis it would be affordable housing project. Said social housing provider sold site on with planning permission for flats.

Barrets come along and use existing permission to build flats. Reduce social housing element for reasons of "viability". Despite protests from locals Council planners cave in.

The resentment lingers on. Its "gated" not physically but socially. And this is not accident.

Areas of London are becoming "gated" in economic terms.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The reason why gated community comes up is that over the years these new developments have increasingly excluded people. This is being done through so called "market forces".
> 
> So yes targeting a gated housing development misses the point.
> 
> ...


Spot on. Brixton Square is totemic of all that's wrong with housing in London.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> The reason why gated community comes up is that over the years these new developments have increasingly excluded people. This is being done through so called "market forces".


I have always been told (by planning & architecture experts) that this is "Secured by Design". 

I would actually be quite interested to know the truth of this. As it is all the developer has to say is "Secured by Design" and it becomes a matter which is somehow mandatory and required by the council, the police or the government.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I have always been told (by planning & architecture experts) that this is "Secured by Design".
> 
> I would actually be quite interested to know the truth of this. As it is all the developer has to say is "Secured by Design" and it becomes a matter which is somehow mandatory and required by the council, the police or the government.



I bet it reduces insurance premiums too


----------



## Twattor (Feb 9, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I have always been told (by planning & architecture experts) that this is "Secured by Design".
> 
> I would actually be quite interested to know the truth of this. As it is all the developer has to say is "Secured by Design" and it becomes a matter which is somehow mandatory and required by the council, the police or the government.


Yes and no. It is a bit more nuanced than that. SBD seeks to design out elements which create vulnerabilities but requirements vary dramatically depending on the officer you get. Gates aren't essential, but areas where non-residents can lurk aren't permitted particularly around entrances or ground floor windows which is why you end up with gates.

Historically SBD was optional unless in high crime areas, where it may be conditioned. Code for sustainable homes (also usually a planning condition) awarded extra credits for SBD. Since building regulations were reformed a couple of years ago SBD certification is less commonly a planning requirement as most of the principles have been incorporated in Part Q.

And yes, it does reduce insurance premiums.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2019)

Twattor said:


> Yes and no. It is a bit more nuanced than that. SBD seeks to design out elements which create vulnerabilities but requirements vary dramatically depending on the officer you get. Gates aren't essential, but areas where non-residents can lurk aren't permitted particularly around entrances or ground floor windows which is why you end up with gates.
> 
> Historically SBD was optional unless in high crime areas, where it may be conditioned. Code for sustainable homes (also usually a planning condition) awarded extra credits for SBD. Since building regulations were reformed a couple of years ago SBD certification is less commonly a planning requirement as most of the principles have been incorporated in Part Q.
> 
> And yes, it does reduce insurance premiums.


I've certainly seen Lambeth applications conditioned with Safer By Design principles - though not sure about The Edge.
I'm pretty sure the original Perrit Leng scheme for the Higgs site was Safer by Design.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2019)

CH1 said:


> I have always been told (by planning & architecture experts) that this is "Secured by Design".
> 
> I would actually be quite interested to know the truth of this. As it is all the developer has to say is "Secured by Design" and it becomes a matter which is somehow mandatory and required by the council, the police or the government.



Secured by Design was used on when Windrush square was designed. The reason its a bleak windswept space is because it gives the police clear sightlines across the whole Square.

Secured by Design principles came from US and were championed here by the geographer Alice Coleman.

SBD downplays the effect of inequality.

Anna Minton has criticised the incorporation of SBD as a new orthodoxy in urban planning.

Instead of supposedly " designing" out crime doing something about inequality and poverty would be dealing with the underlying causes of crime and behaviour that causes social problems.

Indefensible design: the high social costs of ‘security’


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2019)

SBD have a response to that on their website

Secured by Design’s Response to Fortress Britain | SBD


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2019)

> SBD recommends concierge entrances, caretakers and ongoing community management for multi-occupancy buildings. But, unlike Anna, we recognise that economics and the vagaries of training and 24 hour cover mitigate against this



This rebuttal of Ann Minton is written in the mode of a copper telling it how it is. As opposed to Anna - who is criticizing airy fairy design concepts of architects. Who really need the real world intervention of PC Plod.

Of course PC Plod would like to see more caretakers. There you go just said this so Anna can't criticize. Then in same sentence says in the real world of economics this is not going to happen. So its all very well for people like Anna in her ivory academic tower to demand something PC Plod lives in the real world. And this is how it is.

Shows how limited the world view of PC Plod is. 

Secured by Design’s Response to Fortress Britain | SBD


----------



## Twattor (Feb 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> This rebuttal of Ann Minton is written in the mode of a copper telling it how it is. As opposed to Anna - who is criticizing airy fairy design concepts of architects. Who really need the real world intervention of PC Plod.
> 
> Of course PC Plod would like to see more caretakers. There you go just said this so Anna can't criticize. Then in same sentence says in the real world of economics this is not going to happen. So its all very well for people like Anna in her ivory academic tower to demand something PC Plod lives in the real world. And this is how it is.
> 
> ...


Minton's piece is quite clearly written to support a political position and is patent rubbish.  I'm sure we'd all like full time caretakers everywhere as long as we don't have to pay for them out of our own pocket - like police but more friendly and approachable and maybe they'll even collect your post for you! In this absence of utopia I'd imagine that most will settle for a space in which they feel safe. 

The basic principles of SBD pre-date the SBD initiative and many were included in the National Housing Federation's Standards and Quality in Development, which has been considered the starting point for design of social housing for years.

A lot of social housing these days is gated.  People want security.  Units designed for residents with limited mobility are typically at ground floor to provide easy access, and these residents are more vulnerable so defensible spaces are more important.  I find the lazy assumption that gated spaces are specific to high end private developments very tiresome.

SBD requirements can vary greatly from one CPO to the next - on a 100% social block in Hackney (gated, with private courtyard) a few years ago the CPO insisted on fob controlled lifts and intermediate doors so that each resident could only access their own flat and the few either side because, he said, the residents were most likely to be burgled by their near neighbours or someone their near neighbours had invited in.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2019)

I love this on the Secured by Design "About" section:

if they're into Facebook style message panels, I thought this one quite good:


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2019)

Twattor said:


> Minton's piece is quite clearly written to support a political position and is patent rubbish.  I'm sure we'd all like full time caretakers everywhere as long as we don't have to pay for them out of our own pocket - like police but more friendly and approachable and maybe they'll even collect your post for you! In this absence of utopia I'd imagine that most will settle for a space in which they feel safe.
> n.



From the research findings of Minton's study,



> we ended by giving participants a fantasy budget to create a safe and trusting community. They chose to make some investment in security features but decided to allocate the largest portion of the budget to ‘people on the ground’, including caretakers and youth workers



Why shouldnt people in social housing have caretakers and youth workers in the area they live in?

And why shouldn't Minton have a political position?

Its not utopian to want caretakers on ones estate and youth workers. They were there but its all gradually been cut. In politically driven austerity cuts in case of youth provision.

A point Minton is making is that getting rid of caretakers and youth workers and replacing them with yet more security is a political decision.

She also traces the history of the development of secured by design from US to here by Alice Coleman. Where  it fitted in with Thatcherism.

What I was taking issue with in my post 163 is the attitude that "common sense" solutions trump criticism of those  with a political axe to grind ( Minton obviously an academic lefty).

As my namesake pointed out common sense is not beyond politics. Its where a political viewpoint is so accepted it appears to be obviously common sense.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 14, 2019)

Somewhat counter-intuitively, Brockwell Gate isn’t gated, at least for pedestrians, as there’s a public right-of-way.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

happyshopper said:


> Somewhat counter-intuitively, Brockwell Gate isn’t gated, at least for pedestrians, as there’s a public right-of-way.


I suspect that the promised, occasionally opened pedestrian path behind The Edge will remain a work or fiction for a long time.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2019)

Road closure to continue until at least Sunday 






Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane to remain closed until at least Sunday, 17th Feb 2019


----------



## TopCat (Feb 14, 2019)

Could well be longer. The permit has been extended.


----------



## Twattor (Feb 16, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> From the research findings of Minton's study,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Minton's article has no real basis in anything. She simply asks people if they'd like something back that they had 10 years ago. You could ask the same of daily mail readers.
You can't pass it off as relevant - we are all programmed to be conservative and resistant to aspects of change that we deem to be less good than we're used to, which is backwards. As I said earlier a lot of people would love servants as long as they didn't have to pay for them.

It comes down to whether prevention is better than cure, and where prevention starts and ends.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2019)

Twattor said:


> But Minton's article has no real basis in anything. She simply asks people if they'd like something back that they had 10 years ago. You could ask the same of daily mail readers.
> You can't pass it off as relevant - we are all programmed to be conservative and resistant to aspects of change that we deem to be less good than we're used to, which is backwards. As I said earlier a lot of people would love servants as long as they didn't have to pay for them.
> 
> It comes down to whether prevention is better than cure, and where prevention starts and ends.



She is saying that prevention is better than cure. Preventing social problems by, as you say going back ten years, by funding youth workers and caretakers is about prevention.

The other thing Anna Minton is saying is that Secured by Design has a history. Which is a right wing/ conservative one.

So its not that people are inherently conservative. Its the opposite. When asked in Mintons research the reply is that preventation is better.

So you are wrong.

Saying that people who want caretakers and youth workers in the area the live in are conservative/ Daily Mail readers is getting it totally the wrong way around.

Its people like you who are the conservative who can't see why sensible suggestion from residents should not be dismissed as Daily Mail viewpoint. 

Sounds like the kind of thing Council officers/ housing association officers would think.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2019)

Noticed that the marketing suite at "The Edge" was in darkness this afternoon.
Sign in the window said all flats now sold - and referred interested parties on to another Taylor Wimpey development (Osiers Point Wandsworth SW18).

Seems a bit early to have sold everything off, given its only half built?

Surely Anthea can't be right that they've been advertising these flats in the Far East???


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Surely Anthea can't be right that they've been advertising these flats in the Far East???
> View attachment 163086


These kind of shitty profiteering landgrabs are all about gifting greedy landlords the chance to acquire more property and squeeze out locals and what better way to do that than invite foreign investment - because they _really _won't give a shit about the local community.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 5, 2019)

editor said:


> There is _no social housing at all_ - the slippery fuckers managed to wriggle out of that commitment.
> 
> Barratt Homes, Brixton Square and the fight to retain affordable housing in Brixton. Please sign the petition.



I'm pretty sure that's not correct. The block at the western end was definitely not sold on the open market - I don't know whether it qualifies as social or affordable but it's one or the other. 

Secured by Design is a weird one.  Traditional back alleys and the like made housing estates easy to walk or cycle around - "permeable". The police then spent a while arguing against that sort of design - it gave criminals easy access to the back of houses, dark alleyways are unsafe due to mugging risk.  As a result you get these large suburban housing estates from the 80's onwards that are impossible to walk around, so everyone drives.

Lambeth's policy document seems to be  (although this is dated 2008 - may have been updated since). 
https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/pl-adopted-safer-built-environments-spd_0.pdf

I think we'd all agree with this statement from Lambeth's doc "A combination of good design, encouraging pedestrian activity, "eyes on the street" and community involvement is a much more effective way of making the Borough safer, than the negativity of shutters, barbed wire, gated developments and other physical crime prevention methods. These may provide well fortified private spaces, but they result in very hostile public spaces."


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> I'm pretty sure that's not correct. The block at the western end was definitely not sold on the open market - I don't know whether it qualifies as social or affordable but it's one or the other.


 It's definitely not social housing. Brixton Buzz and Brixton Blog teamed up to oppose the change at the time.


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 5, 2019)

editor said:


> It's definitely not social housing. Brixton Buzz and Brixton Blog teamed up to oppose the change at the time.



and you may well have been successful - there are a number of flats let by a housing association to families but I have no idea of the lease terms.

There may well be far fewer than originally proposed but there is still a non-private element in there.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> and you may well have been successful - there are a number of flats let by a housing association to families but I have no idea of the lease terms.
> 
> There may well be far fewer than originally proposed but there is still a non-private element in there.


We were unsuccessful. Look up the original articles on those sites which documented the wriggling changes that Barretts got away with.

Barratt Homes, Brixton Square and the fight to retain affordable housing in Brixton. Please sign the petition.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2019)

Here you go - Fight for social housing in Brixton: Town Hall,  March 12th – update – council caves in


----------



## thebackrow (Mar 6, 2019)

Got you.  So there are 13 housing association properties, with secure lifetime tenancies, but they are now at 'affordable (55% of mkt value) and not 'social' rents.  Understandably people aren't that precise (or don't understand the difference) and it just gets referred to as 'social housing'.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 6, 2019)

thebackrow said:


> Got you.  So there are 13 housing association properties, with secure lifetime tenancies, but they are now at 'affordable (55% of mkt value) and not 'social' rents.  Understandably people aren't that precise (or don't understand the difference) and it just gets referred to as 'social housing'.


I think that more people are now realising/understanding that 'affordable' doesn't mean the equivalent of social rent and that it can be up 80% of market rate, which is still unaffordable for many people. Developers (and maybe even councils) are quite deliberate in not being precise, because saying that a development is 30% affordable rent sounds rather better than what it means in reality.


----------



## editor (Mar 29, 2019)

Cops just carted away some bloke who had made himself comfortable on the ledge above the Shrub & Shutter. I saw him earlier and he seemed to be acting oddly.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Look at the shonkiest of the 'brickwork' on The Edge.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 9, 2019)

editor said:


> Look at the shonkiest of the 'brickwork' on The Edge.
> 
> View attachment 167048



Please tell me that isn’t finished ?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 9, 2019)

It's stuck on. Quite possibly fake bricks even. You could observe the process close up when they were doing the Valentia Place block last year.


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2019)

Here's another look at that bolt-on 'brickwork'


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2019)

Brick slip rain screen. I'm not brilliantly keen on "faking it" with materials. But as a finish brick is remarkably good at weathering well in urban environments, which can make many render, concrete, timber, metal facades look dirty and knackered quite quickly. And because there is less material used and less waste it can be quite environmental.

Good article here, which uses the example of Lambeth's new Town Hall.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2019)

Rushy said:


> Brick slip rain screen. I'm not brilliantly keen on "faking it" with materials. But as a finish brick is remarkably good at weathering well in urban environments, which can make many render, concrete, timber, metal facades look dirty and knackered quite quickly. And because there is less material used and less waste it can be quite environmental.
> 
> Good article here, which uses the example of Lambeth's new Town Hall.


Although that article describes a slightly different system, where bricks are cast into factory-made concrete panels that are then craned into place.

The system at 'The Edge' is more like what is shown here:



where thin brick slips are glued straight onto insulation panels.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 9, 2019)

teuchter said:


> Although that article describes a slightly different system, where bricks are cast into factory-made concrete panels that are then craned into place.
> 
> The system at 'The Edge' is more like what is shown here:
> 
> ...



You'd know more than me but I thought they looked like pre formed panels of slips with individual slips to join them.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 9, 2019)

Rushy said:


> You'd know more than me but I thought they looked like pre formed panels of slips with individual slips to join them.


You might be right and they are preformed panels, but looks like they are backed onto insulation board rather than concrete panels judging by the type of fixings that seem to be attaching them. You can see there's expanding foam been put between the panels too.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2019)

Looks like there's been an incident in Domino's opposite the Barrier Block. There's police and ambulances in attendance.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2019)

Yes, don't mind the pedestrians or mums with prams. You just park wherever you like. 

  

#selfishwankers


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 8, 2019)




----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (May 8, 2019)

Greek grill to open next to Market House on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2019)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> Greek grill to open next to Market House on Coldharbour Lane.


I looked them up. Their other branch has had good reviews and the prices aren't too sky high either. Fuck knows how they can afford the rent.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 8, 2019)

If its the same as the one on Acre Lane, then you do get a decent bit of food for quite a good price.

The times i have gone in there, it appeared as if the owner was doing all the cooking and graft himself.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2019)

Night scene


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 2, 2019)

last night some twat decided to smash the table in our front yard, loving the vibrancy


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 2, 2019)

I'm sorry to hear that organicpanda
Was out in Brixton last night for the first time in ages and a bit shocked at the volume of people.... And that was early too!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2019)

Weird article in the FT today about Brewdog soliciting for investors with Bitcoin buy offering them a free six pack of Cryponite beer.


The reader comments at the end of the FT article suggest that thrusting young brokers think Brewdog's publicity machine is designed to out-fox the common-sense FT in the manner of Micheal O'Leary's Ryan Air ("Spend a pound to spend a penny" for example).


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Weird article in the FT today about Brewdog soliciting for investors with Bitcoin buy offering them a free six pack of Cryponite beer.
> 
> View attachment 177091
> The reader comments at the end of the FT article suggest that thrusting young brokers think Brewdog's publicity machine is designed to out-fox the common-sense FT in the manner of Micheal O'Leary's Ryan Air ("Spend a pound to spend a penny" for example).


I posted the full article here BrewDog: yet another hip company using 'rebel' language to sell its stuff

Seems pretty scathing for a FT article. And as you say, the comments are interesting: 



> Equity for punks was really just a low yielding tranche of junior debt - at least that was my impression at the time, not really equity at all, certainly no upside to the investment.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Weird article in the FT today about Brewdog soliciting for investors with Bitcoin buy offering them a free six pack of Cryponite beer.
> 
> View attachment 177091
> The reader comments at the end of the FT article suggest that thrusting young brokers think Brewdog's publicity machine is designed to out-fox the common-sense FT in the manner of Micheal O'Leary's Ryan Air ("Spend a pound to spend a penny" for example).



Kind of interesting. Leaving aside BrewDog. The Bitcoin type money is now being presented as being "Punk". 

This is the "anarchical" Capitalism. That is undermining what exactly is my question. 

Its almost back to the Ayn Rand view of the so called Free market. Like companies like Brew Dog are subverting the Capitalist order through use of internet currencies. 

This is rubbish.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2019)

editor said:


> I posted the full article here BrewDog: yet another hip company using 'rebel' language to sell its stuff
> 
> Seems pretty scathing for a FT article. And as you say, the comments are interesting:



Must say I gave up on that thread when there were whole load of posts why Brew Dog were doing everyone a favour for selling non alcoholic beer.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Kind of interesting. Leaving aside BrewDog. The Bitcoin type money is now being presented as being "Punk".
> 
> This is the "anarchical" Capitalism. That is undermining what exactly is my question.
> 
> ...


BrewDog are scum and in a normal world they'd be forbidden and shunned for trying to associate punk with their shit capitalist, profit-raking, self interested venture . 

But then I see the Brixton Brewery as being part of the same kind of deceit, claiming 'independent' credentials when they're virtually half owned by the second biggest brewery on the planet. It's like me letting Murdoch buy up 49% of urban75 and then claiming we're independent and some kind of counter-cultural entity. 

It's all pocket-lining bullshit.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> BrewDog are scum and in a normal world they'd be forbidden and shunned for trying to associate punk with their shit capitalist, profit-raking, self interested venture .
> 
> But then I see the Brixton Brewery as being part of the same kind of deceit, claiming 'independent' credentials when they're virtually half owned by the second biggest brewery on the planet. It's like me letting Murdoch buy up 49% of urban75 and then claiming we're independent and some kind of counter-cultural entity.
> 
> It's all pocket-lining bullshit.



I suspect there are very few small businesses who wouldn’t take millions of pounds for a minority stake from a mega corporation.

But yes it is quite hypocritical.

Alex


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> It's like me letting Murdoch buy up 49% of urban75 and then claiming we're independent and some kind of counter-cultural entity.
> 
> It's all pocket-lining bullshit.




Just to clarify, it's Disney Editor sold 49% of the boards to,_* not*_ Murdoch.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Kind of interesting. Leaving aside BrewDog. The Bitcoin type money is now being presented as being "Punk".
> 
> This is the "anarchical" Capitalism. That is undermining what exactly is my question.
> 
> ...


You are quite right there. If you watched Max Keiser on Russia Today three times a week it's virtually constant brainwashing about Bitcoin.
Bitcoin is liberated money free from government control - it is the Brexit of money apparently. Keiser and his Bitcoin fanciers constantly rail against central banks and so-called fiat money. As well as constantly saying the dollar will collapse.

Actually one wonders what Marx would have made of Bitcoin. Clearly it is currently pure speculation, but if it truly caught on it would be international money outside the control of the Federal Reserve or the Bank of England.

There is a Green objection. There are reports that Bitcoin processing already consumes as much power as Switzerland. What a waste on energy for a few fat cat speculators. Bitcoin consumes more energy than Switzerland, according to new estimate


----------



## discobastard (Jul 12, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Must say I gave up on that thread when there were whole load of posts why Brew Dog were doing everyone a favour for selling non alcoholic beer.


In no way whatsoever was it suggested that Brewdog are doing people a favour by selling non-alcoholic beer.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

Favelado said:


> Just to clarify, it's Disney Editor sold 49% of the boards to,_* not*_ Murdoch.


I don't understand that, sorry. What's a Disney Editor?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I don't understand that, sorry. What's a Disney Editor?



I think he means "It's Disney to whom Editor sold 49% of the boards..."


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

alex_ said:


> I suspect there are very few small businesses who wouldn’t take millions of pounds for a minority stake from a mega corporation.
> 
> But yes it is quite hypocritical.
> 
> Alex


I love the way that they used the phrase 'minority stake' to describe a fat 49% slice.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2019)

gaijingirl said:


> I think he means "It's Disney to whom Editor sold 49% of the boards..."


I haven't been sleeping much so perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but what has Disney got to do with my original comment about Murdoch?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I haven't been sleeping much so perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but what has Disney got to do with my original comment about Murdoch?



no idea


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 12, 2019)

discobastard said:


> In no way whatsoever was it suggested that Brewdog are doing people a favour by selling non-alcoholic beer.



I was being sarcastic.


----------



## Favelado (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I haven't been sleeping much so perhaps I'm missing the obvious, but what has Disney got to do with my original comment about Murdoch?



Not so much, but it wasn't a nasty or personal comment so don't worry.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 12, 2019)

editor said:


> I love the way that they used the phrase 'minority stake' to describe a fat 49% slice.



It is technically a minority, but I bet they are also the largest single shareholder.

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2019)

A footnote on majority/minority shareholdings
Although technically a 49% stake in a small company leaves the previous owner still in control, in the case of a publicly listed company this type of stake would precipitate a full bid under takeover rules - thus enabling other shareholders to cash in/get out on an equitable basis.

Even so such a bid might not be accepted by shareholders, and the largest shareholder might remain like that for decades - or not if an "activist" shareholder wanted to change it.

An example which springs to my mind is Plantation and General Investments of 45 Ludgate Hill EC4. This company does various agricultural business in Malawi and Kenya probably the most notable being growing the tea used in Yorkshire Tea and Sainsbury's Red Label tea.

PGI is about 90% owned by Nick Roditi - a former fund manager for George Soros.
For whatever reason he bought a substantial stake around 1997 when PGI was a stock market listed company and built his stake to the point where he was able to force other shareholders to sell out (one way he used was to de-list the company from the stock market).

Don't ask me why he did all this - but it does show however that a wily operator even without having a controlling stake at the outset can ultimately run a company how they want it run.
Home | PGI Group Ltd


----------



## alex_ (Jul 13, 2019)

CH1 said:


> A footnote on majority/minority shareholdings
> Although technically a 49% stake in a small company leaves the previous owner still in control, in the case of a publicly listed company this type of stake would precipitate a full bid under takeover rules - thus enabling other shareholders to cash in/get out on an equitable basis.
> 
> Even so such a bid might not be accepted by shareholders, and the largest shareholder might remain like that for decades - or not if an "activist" shareholder wanted to change it.
> ...



Urban goes full FT comments section !


----------



## CH1 (Jul 18, 2019)

I happened upon this old Land Registry map from 2010.

The Domino Club building at that time is LBL, the clone building next door, and behind is separately registered - possibly leased from LBL, but actually Metropolitan new-build on an old bomb site. 

The interesting thing is all the registry numbers are given from Moorland Road to Shakespeare Road on CHL southside.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2019)

There's been a motorbike crash outside the Barrier Block. The rider was walked tenderly into an ambulance so hopefully he wasn't hurt too bad.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Split level partying outside the Barrier Block tonight!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2019)

Its been very quiet outside the Domino club since the murder on CHL.

No one selling drinks in the courtyard since the murder. Or anyone hanging around.


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2019)

Gramsci said:


> Its been very quiet outside the Domino club since the murder on CHL.
> 
> No one selling drinks in the courtyard since the murder. Or anyone hanging around.


They've moved to the space by the car park of the Barrier Block.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2019)

Odd scenes in Morleys. There's four cops pinning a guy on the floor who keeps shouting out for help and asking people to call the cops, while customers step over him to place their orders. Two more cops are standing around and an ambulance has arrived. Given the cops record in these kind of things, I'm keeping an eye out and will video anything that looks dodgy. 

It's quite harrowing: the guy has now been strapped down into a stretcher and is shouting that 'they want to kill me' as he's been put in the ambulance.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 31, 2019)

editor said:


> Odd scenes in Morleys. There's four cops pinning a guy on the floor who keeps shouting out for help and asking people to call the cops, while customers step over him to place their orders. Two more cops are standing around and an ambulance has arrived. Given the cops record in these kind of things, I'm keeping an eye out and will video anything that looks dodgy.
> 
> It's quite harrowing: the guy has now been strapped down into a stretcher and is shouting that 'they want to kill me' as he's been put in the ambulance.


How come you're posting this at 12.20 am? Are Morely's doing an all-nighter?

Actually I could imagine such a scene happening to me at my doctor's surgery (which as 4 stars for Mental Health from the CQC (Care Quality Commission) because twpo of the "doctors" have certificates in Mental Heath, so clearly know how to deal with such people.

The best people to deal with paranoia in Brixton are the Beehive, The send out a flotilla of barmen from behind the bar and surround the person, gently walking them out the door.

Paranoia is difficult and embarrassing for people. But in this nocturnal vision you had in Morleys, the paranoid person was being taken off by ambulance. Ergo I suggest they would be likely to be spending six months in Luther King Ward at the Lambeth Hospital - unless they've got good lawyers.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

The late night Barrier Block outdoor dancehall disco is going strong again right now. Every song with that fucking unbearable pitch-altering effect!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 8, 2019)

editor said:


> The late night Barrier Block outdoor dancehall disco is going strong again right now. Every song with that fucking unbearable pitch-altering effect!


Surely you are not condemning the vocoder?
This instrument was pioneered by WDR (West German Radio) in the 1950s and Robert Moog in the 1960s.
Annoying, but venerable.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Surely you are not condemning the vocoder?
> This instrument was pioneered by WDR (West German Radio) in the 1950s and Robert Moog in the 1960s.
> Annoying, but venerable.


Not a vocoder!


> it later emerged that the effect was not created by a vocoder, but by using extreme (and then-unheard-of) settings on Antares Auto-Tune.


Cher Effect - WikiAudio

The guys finished off their night with lots of shouting a fight around 2.30am, btw.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2019)

I forgot to add: one of the highlights of the late night bunfight last night was hearing one guy bellowing, "I'm a murderer, I'm a murderer..." repeatedly while his friend sagely opined, "See what liquor does to us all...."


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2019)

Remember that fantastic new


editor said:


> You actually think there's going to be a public walkway there any time soon, even after every last element of the site is 100% complete?


Fast forward eight months and that promised new public thoroughfare behind The Edge is still looking very, very private, with secure gates keeping out the oiks. 



Their earlier guff said:


> Brixton is famous for its' live music, murals, market and cinemas, there is a strong social culture making Brixton a desirable place to live for the young professionals. There is a high demand for rental accommodation within the area, making the apartments the perfect choice for investors.


It looks like one greedy investor has taken them up and looks to have made a killing with a one bedroom flat going for £1,750 a month plus £2k deposit (no DSS or bills covered, natch). 
Brixton - 1 Bed Flat, Coal Lane, SW9 - To Rent Now for £1,750.00 p/m


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2019)

Moorland Road completely taped off between Domino Club and Tilia Walk. 3 police cars in attendance. Loads of bystanders hanging around looking when I went out to Iceland at 4 pm, but they've gone now. Either nothing to see, or they have been asked to move on I guess.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Moorland Road completely taped off between Domino Club and Tilia Walk. 3 police cars in attendance. Loads of bystanders hanging around looking when I went out to Iceland at 4 pm, but they've gone now. Either nothing to see, or they have been asked to move on I guess.


Schoolboy stabbing according to locals 

Breaking news: Stabbing outside Southwyck House by Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, Tues 10th Sept 2019


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2019)

There's a lot more police on the scene now which is not encouraging.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2019)

The Met Police have posted up an appeal for information:


----------



## editor (Sep 23, 2019)

Sad news


----------



## CH1 (Oct 3, 2019)

The Alex Salmond Show on RT (Russia Today as was) was a feature on Brixton Soup Kitchen The Brixton soup kitchen


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 5, 2019)

anybody else lost their water in the area? 
eta. discovered a plumber had turned our water off while looking at someone else's place


----------



## CH1 (Oct 25, 2019)

*Temperance News*
The former "London Hotel" which is not a hotel - near to Brewdog now styles itself "Billiard Lodge". This sounds a bit of Jerry Knight-ism, however as far as I know Billiard Lodge does not - so far - belong to Lexadon.

This comes to mind, as I was visiting Premier Inn in Wandsworth Road this afternoon. I think I might have been to an adjacent site on a planning site visit back around 1995, at which time this building was pretty derelict.

I got someone to shoot a snap, because this seems an example of a corporate approach to restoration of a Temperance Billiard Hall where money was no object (within reason). The tiling outside (which can't be seen in the picture really) is very fine. Not sure if original or new - but it looks good.

The bit where they have gone off at a tangent is the "hospitality pod" piggybacked onto the building.  From some angles it in unobtrusive, from others its like a carbuncle. The same pod-type roof extension as Premier Inn used on top of the Woolworths building in Coldharbour Lane.

I think this Wandsworth Road site is in Lambeth. Odd that Lambeth Planning officers never referenced this apparently successful conversion when considering what happened to London Hotel/Billiard Lodge - after irregularities which caused the Council to take the London Hotel owners to a Planning Inspectors hearing.

This topic had a small free-stand thread, and some Buzz posts. Here is the Wandsworth Road Billiard Hall, complete with Premier Inn weather vane. Also a historical shot of what is now Billiard Lodge from Brixton Buzz - probably late 1960s/early 1970s judging by the solo car on the left.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 29, 2019)

Continental Foods was great. Nour before we had Nour. Who knew there were so many types of chilli sauce?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2019)

*The disappearing disco*
I picked this poster up on 28th September, wondering how long it would last. I hadn't heard anything about scheduled October' rave, and if you check the particulars on Eventbrite it looks like the November rave has been pulled.
Pity really, I liked Pedro's giant tropical fish when Medussa was all the rage (except with the Domino club of course - who appeared keen to stitch Pedro up to the police). BTW the fuzz made Pedro have an arch (which looked a bit hand-carpented in Loughborough Junction).
Saw no sign of an arch for the Christian rave - or indeed for the Domino Club.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2019)

Looks like summat is happening at Nisa. Either that or the building has farted.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2019)

So the cop shop has quietly closed down and the London Hotel is now the (guffaw) 'Billiard Lodge, rooms and studios.'



Very trendy, apparently. 



> London  Hotel consist of 38 studios and bedsit rooms. It is a period property situated at 413 Cold Harbour Lane which is located within the vicinity of Brixton Road (A23) in Lambeth Borough.
> 
> A very trendy location, its trendy delis, food markets and impressive Victorian conversions, Brixton has seen significant regeneration by the Council over recent years. Hence, the demand is high for the bustling centre of vibes sandwiched between Clapham and Dulwich. The significant investment here has led to better tube station, upgrade to housing and offices. The surrounding neighborhoods consist of mixed shops, hotels and Lambeth hospital situated 2 miles away.
> 
> ...



London Hotel - Private Accommodation in the London Area


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

When The Edge became The Depot. Just £138,000! Oh wait. That doesn't even get you a third of your flat.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> When The Edge became The Depot. Just £138,000! Oh wait. That doesn't even get you a third of your flat.
> 
> View attachment 196262


There's people in. Do you think they employ property guardians like Lambeth Council?


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jan 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Square (Carney Place/Chez Mr Bim of Bar) has a concierge. I have to get in there from time to time to deliver a Brixton Society newsletter to a member).
> 
> I generally find the concierge staff very polite, typically smartly dressed South London Caribbean men. Not sure why they don't have women, and also why they occasionally are apt to disappear for a sandwich when you want to get into the complex, but as they say "I've never had any trouble".
> 
> BTW Brixton Square does have some units which were either social or affordable - on the side overlooking the Walton Lodge Laundry. Naturally on my fleeting quarterly visits I have not been able to survey those residents on their salary levels - but it would appear from casual observation that there is a healthy ethnic representation.


There is Indeed a healthy ethnic representation here (but only in the social housing), the remaining apartments are probably 90% owned or occupied by white middle class people in their 30s. We did have a woman concierge here for a while but she wasn’t strong enough to take out the 30 full up bins and then put then back in the bin store. We actually had rubbish piling up and had to bring in a male concierge for a day to do the bins.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> There is Indeed a healthy ethnic representation here (but only in the social housing)


It's not social housing. There is no social housing there. Those sleazy cunts Barratts successfully whined to Lambeth to have the paltry 13 flats in that monster development that were promised as social housing to be changed to 'affordable' homes.

Not sure how you can claim a 'healthy ethnic representation when you're referring to a tiny percentage of the demographic in that development either.






						Fight for social housing in Brixton: Town Hall, March 12th – update – council caves in - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

On Tuesday, Lambeth councillors are meeting to make an important decision about the provision of social housing in the Barratt Homes 'Brixton Square' mega-development on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9. After Barratt Homes tried to wriggle out of their social housing obligations last year, Brixton...




					www.urban75.org


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Jan 23, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not social housing. There is no social housing there. Those sleazy cunts Barratts successfully whined to Lambeth to have the paltry 13 flats in that monster development that were promised as social housing to be changed to 'affordable' homes.
> 
> Not sure how you can claim a 'healthy ethnic representation when you're referring to a tiny percentage of the demographic in that development either.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ THERE ARE SOCIAL HOUSING APARTMENTS. I am friends with two of the families that are in social housing .


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> I beg to differ THERE ARE SOCIAL HOUSING APARTMENTS. I am friends with two of the families that are in social housing .


So when you were boasting of a "'healthy ethnic representation," you were actually talking about THREE flats? My oh my. 

The flats were_ categorically_ changed from social to 'affordable' though. It was very, very well documented at the time: Say hello to Barratt Homes'  'Brixton Square' on Coldharbour Lane (old Cooltan site)


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 25, 2020)

The Council policy for social / affordable housing on large developments like Brixton Square is for 40% affordable. This is for developments with no grant funding.

Going back in time it was the first time I came across the "financial viability" argument.

Barretts pleaded poverty and got the affordable element changed.

This kind of thing continues. Same has happened with the Hero of Switzerland site in LJ.

This makes a mockery of local democracy. I can object , turn up to have my say at planning committee and the system is set up to give the property developers what they want.

I have taken part in consultations on Brixton SPD , Brixton Masterplan and all I see is developer scum enriching themselves. What is the point of constructive engagement with the system of so callled local democracy?


----------



## gaijingirl (Jan 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The Council policy for social / affordable housing on large developments like Brixton Square is for 40% affordable. This is for developments with no grant funding.
> 
> Going back in time it was the first time I came across the "financial viability" argument.
> 
> ...



I remember (long time ago now) when they built the (then new) flats at the bottom of Tulse Hill, the development was originally for something like 25 flats. There was a policy that any development with more than (again something like) 14 flats had to have a 1/3 affordable.  So rather than honour this, it became 2 separate developments to sidestep the "problem".  The numbers I quote are probably wrong but that was the general idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2020)

With the soon-to-open Ovalhouse theatre also boasting a late bar, I'd suggest that Coldharbour Lane is reaching Magaluf-levels of licensed premises along the stretch from Somerleyton Road to Brixton Road. 

Here's the ones I can think of (starting from Somerleyton and heading east):


The Laundry
Ovalhouse (coming soon) 
Brixton Village (multiple licensed outlets)
Dogstar
Chip Shop
Liquor Supply offie
Friends of Mine (where Instant Melodies was)
384 Cocktail Bar  (cocktails) 
Franzina restaurant
Market Row (multiple licensed outlets)
Brewdog
Three Little Birds  (cocktails) 
414 (when that posh twats takes it over)
Prince Albert
Rum Kitchen  (cocktails) 
Nanban (cocktails) 
Market House
Satay Bar  (cocktails) 
Prince of Wales
Ritzy


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2020)

News on 316 Coldharbour Lane. Connoisseurs of dilapidated houses will have noticed this house, almost opposite the Domino Club, which all of a sudden sprouted scaffolding and multiple "For Sale" signs when Lambeth Council threatened to take them to court for dilapidation.

Suddenly the scaffolding and signs have come down, and work is going on inside the house - which is still very much a wreck. I did a Land Registry search to check change of ownership and got a very odd result.

Title Number : 351684
Address of Property : 316 Coldharbour Lane, London (SW9 8SE)
Price Stated : £15,000
Registered Owner(s) : BARBARA ELIZABETH CALLAGHAN of 14 Acredykes, Bempton,
Bridlington YO15 1LY and of 316 Coldharbour Lane, London SW9 8SE.

Lender(s) : None

"This is a copy of the register of the title number set out immediately below, showing
the entries in the register on 5 JUN 2020 at 15:47:24. This copy does not take account
of any application made after that time even if still pending in HM Land Registry when
this copy was issued."

Title absolute
1 (13.11.2017) PROPRIETOR: BARBARA ELIZABETH CALLAGHAN of 14 Acredykes,
Bempton, Bridlington YO15 1LY and of 316 Coldharbour Lane, London SW9 8SE.
2 (13.11.2017) The value stated as at 13 November 2017 was £15,000.

The person who "looked after" the place over the last 10 years or so told me recently he had sold it for £1 million - which is clearly bollocks. I'm wondering if it is some kind of probate transaction where ownership has been transferred at a notional 1980 value. Clearly Ms Callaghan is hedging her bets - if she is claiming to be resident and the property is done up she can clean up with no tax on the uplift.

One last look at the property under the ancien regime.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2020)

CH1 said:


> News on 316 Coldharbour Lane. Connoisseurs of dilapidated houses will have noticed this house, almost opposite the Domino Club, which all of a sudden sprouted scaffolding and multiple "For Sale" signs when Lambeth Council threatened to take them to court for dilapidation.
> 
> Suddenly the scaffolding and signs have come down, and work is going on inside the house - which is still very much a wreck. I did a Land Registry search to check change of ownership and got a very odd result.
> 
> ...


It's been semi/totally derelict for at least 20 years, probably longer.  I'm surprised if it's still structurally sound to be honest.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 5, 2020)

editor said:


> It's been semi/totally derelict for at least 20 years, probably longer.  I'm surprised if it's still structurally sound to be honest.


The roof will need complete replacement presumably - including the two top windows.

Can't see any planning application in for dividing into flats. Maybe they aren't at that stage yet. The place is still full of rubbish.


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 6, 2020)

CH1 said:


> 1 (13.11.2017) PROPRIETOR: BARBARA ELIZABETH CALLAGHAN of 14 Acredykes,
> Bempton, Bridlington YO15 1LY and of 316 Coldharbour Lane, London SW9 8SE.
> 2 (13.11.2017) The value stated as at 13 November 2017 was £15,000.
> 
> The person who "looked after" the place over the last 10 years or so told me recently he had sold it for £1 million - which is clearly bollocks. I'm wondering if it is some kind of probate transaction where ownership has been transferred at a notional 1980 value. Clearly Ms Callaghan is hedging her bets - if she is claiming to be resident and the property is done up she can clean up with no tax on the uplift.



As you say, that's a bit odd. Probate value is market value - shouldn't be any lower.   





						House Price History
					

View house price history reproduced using Land Registry and Rightmove data.




					www.rightmove.co.uk
				



Puts a (grotty) 1 bed flat in a similar property at £500k (!WTF? that's insane).  But that would mean a complete property in decent condition would be well over £1m and wouldn't cost anything like that to rebuild.  I'd say as a derelict house that should still be worth 500k plus? 

_Maybe_ that land registry transaction is just for the freehold and there are also leasehold flats that have changed hands at the same time.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> As you say, that's a bit odd. Probate value is market value - shouldn't be any lower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The example you are quoting (Flat B 298 Coldhabour Lane) isn't comparable in terms of the property being a wreck.
And still an unconverted house.

If you had access the historical info for 296 would be a better comparator - though not easy to get the information.
I'll show you 296 vs 316, then discuss the history.


296 is next to your example - 298 - but 296 was derelict and also an intestate case.
Lambeth had for years been paying for scaffolding and corrugated iron to keep 296 up. There was even a tree growing in the middle of the house. It was said that there had been a (non fatal) fire and the vulnerable owner had been taken into care for his own protection - leaving the deeds to the property in a building society, unencumbered with a mortgage.

What happened in the end was Lambeth put a charge on the property for £18,000 to pay for the emergency scaffolding and the Crown Solicitor in due course passed ownership to Lambeth, who then sold the derelict house to a builder, who rendered it as you see on the left - in two flats.

I don't know how much Lambeth sold it to the builder for - and this is not possible to find out from Land Resgistry online. If you go to the Land Registry website you can get details of the most recent transaction, and price, for £3.00 or £6.00 if you need the plan as well. I believe there may be a way of getting historical information - but this seems to involve sending in a form, and maybe paying extra.

The picture of 316 Coldharbour on the right was posted by editor in 2013, before "Johnny" put his scaffolding up. I've been through my archives, and just to show you what I'm on about, here is a cropped 1986 black and white photo of the terrace, showing how bad 296 was before it got sorted out, and 298, which was in fair condition. Actually you can see 296 was in a worse condition than 316.

I should just add that the whole terrace was condemned by the council back in the 1960s, and the closure order on the basements was not lifted till the mid 1970s. Obviously a great incentive to 1960s owners to keep everything in good order- prior to anticipated demolition for a motorway.


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 8, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The example you are quoting (Flat B 298 Coldhabour Lane) isn't comparable in terms of the property being a wreck.
> And still an unconverted house.



I thought the discussion was about the value of the "property" and that the transfer value in Land Registry looks fraudulently low.   The value for an empty plot of land with planning permission is basically the value of the finished house, less the cost of building it and some profit for the developer.   If it's got an existing house on it that needs to be demolished that just adds to the cost of building in the calculation.  

Whatever state the house is in, that site is worth a lot lot more than £15k


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> I thought the discussion was about the value of the "property" and that the transfer value in Land Registry looks fraudulently low.   The value for an empty plot of land with planning permission is basically the value of the finished house, less the cost of building it and some profit for the developer.   If it's got an existing house on it that needs to be demolished that just adds to the cost of building in the calculation.
> 
> Whatever state the house is in, that site is worth a lot lot more than £15k


I agree. I was trying, incompletely, to say that 296 Coldharbour Lane, in the same terrace is another example of a wreck of a house being bought for improvement/conversion/redevelopment.

And also that since computerisation/outsourcing at the Land Registry they no longer give price paid information for historical transactions - just the most recent one. Unless you do a special order, apparently.

I think 296 Coldharbour was sold by Lambeth to its developer for around £80,000 - in 1999.
Judging by that the stated price of £15,000 for 316 Coldhabour Lane in 2017 seems totally wrong.

By the way the terrace is in the Loughborough Park conservation area, so a builder seeking to demolish and renew in modern style would not have been allowed to do that - up till now.


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 9, 2020)

CH1 said:


> By the way the terrace is in the Loughborough Park conservation area, so a builder seeking to demolish and renew in modern style would not have been allowed to do that - up till now.



Most commercial builders are so conservative they'd be more likely to rebuild as a mock victorian anyway


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> Most commercial builders are so conservative they'd be more likely to rebuild as a mock victorian anyway


But badly.

Mind you, have you seen the new Victorian style houses on ... Mandrell? I think. The quality  of the frontages is amazing.


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 9, 2020)

Rushy said:


> But badly.
> Mind you, have you seen the new Victorian style houses on ... Mandrell? I think. The quality  of the frontages is amazing.


They have done a really good job on those (unlike the house that fell into their hole the they had to rebuild where the window sizes, detailing - just everything about it - is off)

The rear of those Mandrell houses is modern - why are we building a retro facade with a modern rear elevation? It would be a lot better if we did't feel the need to ape the style of 130 years ago and built something that looked like it belonged in the 21st century.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> They have done a really good job on those (unlike the house that fell into their hole the they had to rebuild where the window sizes, detailing - just everything about it - is off)
> 
> The rear of those Mandrell houses is modern - why are we building a retro facade with a modern rear elevation? It would be a lot better if we did't feel the need to ape the style of 130 years ago and built something that looked like it belonged in the 21st century.


I think there is room for both if it is high quality. If you look at some of the recent comments on another thread about The Slip House and neighbouring modern houses only 50m around the corner, not everyone agrees that modern is good. And, frankly, plenty of modern developments are not good.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 9, 2020)

Rushy said:


> But badly.
> 
> Mind you, have you seen the new Victorian style houses on ... Mandrell? I think. The quality  of the frontages is amazing.



Equally the new ones at the lyham end of thornbury road, they look the same.

Alex


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The example you are quoting (Flat B 298 Coldhabour Lane) isn't comparable in terms of the property being a wreck.
> And still an unconverted house.
> 
> If you had access the historical info for 296 would be a better comparator - though not easy to get the information.
> ...



One of the things I like about my stretch of CHL is that gentrification hasn't worked its way  up there yet. Walking from Brixton Village past the new hip Laundry, Lexadon flats and hey presto Im back on comfortable ground.

This bit of CHL is interesting mix of home owners and social housing. Why Council own houses on that street Im not clear. Possibly due to the aborted road widening plan that never happened.

Im quite happy living in this slighty scruffy bit of CHL.

I was looking at the Brixton "Liveable" Neighbourhood commonplace website yesterday re the thread on it .

Noticed this comment on how the scruffy Barrier Block is adversly affecting the Nu Brixton business opposite.









						Have your say on the future of Brixton
					

We need your help to make the Brixton area a healthier place, with a thriving town centre, less traffic, cleaner air, more space for people and great for walking and cycling.




					brixtonlnmap.commonplace.is
				






> Southwyck House is one of the most iconic buildings in Brixton, yet the green space in front of it is never used by the community and the whole block looks generally unattractive. This could be solved by moving the car wash, making the green space more attractive and bringing some colour to the building's facade which currently is just grim and grey. This would be a great way of involving local artists and making the immediate surrounding of the new Ovalhouse Theatre more attractive. *It will also encourage more people to frequent the businesses and restaurants on that stretch of Coldharbour Lane which currently is a much tougher place to do business than the stretch near Brixton Road. For businesses to thrive in this area, the face of Southwyck House will need to change.*



That would be the new eateries and cocktail bars. I find comments like this obectionable. If only something could be done about the unsightly sociall housing putting off the new higher income new demographic.

Says it all about what some think a "Livebable" Neighborhood should be aiming for.

Of course some of us were supporting the  business before  these yuppie business arrived on that bit of CHL. I  used the barbers there for years for example.

Thats the problem with all this "Liveable" Neighborhood shit. It was a thriving business area.But not Nu Brixton

newbie - reminds me of what Newbie was talking about on the Liveable Neighborhood thread.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> One of the things I like about my stretch of CHL is that gentrification hasn't worked its way  up there yet. Walking from Brixton Village past the new hip Laundry, Lexadon flats and hey presto Im back on comfortable ground.
> 
> This bit of CHL is interesting mix of home owners and social housing. Why Council own houses on that street Im not clear. Possibly due to the aborted road widening plan that never happened.
> 
> ...


They can fuck right off with that. I'm all for getting rid of the car wash and replacing it with a continuation of the green space, but I see no reason for the block to be tarted up just so it looks prettier for grazing yups. I can't even find a way to disagree or add my own thoughts about this anonymous comment. 



Interestingly enough, the car wash has FINALLY started to tart itself up by painting the railings and putting up bollards to stop cars hogging the pavement (I suspect they've been nudged by the council/police because of the recent accidents).


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> They can fuck right off with that. I'm all for getting rid of the car wash and replacing it with a continuation of the green space, but I see no reason for the block to be tarted up just so it looks prettier for grazing yups. I can't even find a way to disagree or add my own thoughts about this anonymous comment.
> 
> View attachment 218011
> 
> Interestingly enough, the car wash has FINALLY started to tart itself up by painting the railings and putting up bollards to stop cars hogging the pavement (I suspect they've been nudged by the council/police because of the recent accidents).



I was looking up the common place  map on CHL for something else and it came up. Trouble is imo that is how the Council think as well.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 17, 2020)

as someone who lives opposite I really like having the building as my view, can't see the carwash fortunately


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> as someone who lives opposite I really like having the building as my view, can't see the carwash fortunately


I'm slowly working on a story about the block's architect and there's plenty of informed praise online for its striking looks and architecture, so I'll be sure to post that up sooner rather than later if some hairbrained 'let's Yup Up The Block' plans start dribbling out.  The notion that the area has to change to accommodate the incoming shiny new Ovalhouse Theatre winds me up a treat.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm slowly working on a story about the block's architect and there's plenty of informed praise online for its striking looks and architecture, so I'll be sure to post that up sooner rather than later if some hairbrained 'let's Yup Up The Block' plans start dribbling out.  The notion that the area has to change to accommodate the incoming shiny new Ovalhouse Theatre winds me up a treat.



I dont blame Ovalhouse for this.

The comment is interesting as it see any  improvements to Brixton being let down by its unsighty past- the social housing of the Barrier Block.

Ovalhouse have the best intentions.

However as this comment shows culture is a class issue. Theatre is for the new demographic who use the cocktail bars.

The comment on the common place "Liveable Neighborhood" shows how something like Theatre is for the better off.

This actually is something that Ovalhouse as an organisation have been working against for years.

But that someone can post this up as a comment with no irony shows how far this country needs to go to be an equal society.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I dont blame Ovalhouse for this.
> 
> The comment is interesting as it see any  improvements to Brixton being let down by its unsighty past- the social housing of the Barrier Block.
> 
> ...


I don't blame them either, but this was always my fear when the theatre plans were announced. I'm sure Ovalhouse will do their best to provide an accessible platform but local developers will be keen to jump on this as further proof of the gentrification of Brixton, with the ensuing sky rocketing rents along the road.

I believe the Laundry were so quick to position themselves and their godawful _south facing poor people watching terrace_ for this opportunity too. Go to the theatre and then shuffle across the road to graze and booze away in an exclusive restaurant for the better off.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

The cops are mixing it with the Barrier Block drinkers again.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Gramsci editor re comments on the Have Your Say on the Future of Brixton map - not me your honor.

That said the first 3 sentences (which you have not enboldened) seemed absolutely OK.
Even the last bit could be totally ok - depending on what they mean and what you bring to it.

If you considered the side streets of Brixton one of the stories is what to do with derelict and unviable shops.
I would say we are lucky to have a shopping parade which still serves a purpose - or did until Coronavid-19.

On the car wash front - you will recall that I did a mini campaign on this, leading into the 2014 council election. Didn't do much good, but the issue seemed highlighted to the point where when editor complained about gross advertising signage, the council enforcement officer negotiated it away.

From the information that came to light in 2013/14 it does seem likely that unless the council rezones the land to public open space the car wash will ultimately end up as a block of private flats.

If people were interested in the issues, it might be good to invite local councillors to some sort of discussion about how the space should be used in future. [post cv-19] As a non-Labour Party member I have no idea what Emma Nye and Scarlet O'Hara think about our built and non-built environment. Donatus is probably not worth consulting. He would simply offer to email Helen Hayes.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

CH1 said:


> From the information that came to light in 2013/14 it does seem likely that unless the council rezones the land to public open space the car wash will ultimately end up as a block of private flats.


I think they'll have a hell of a fight on for that given the massive increase in residential property in the area....


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> I think they'll have a hell of a fight on for that given the massive increase in residential property in the area....


Whats the history of the car wash site?  Streetview only goes back to 2009 but do I remember it being a petrol station back in the day?  most of these car wash sites were and it would explain the two entrances and concrete.

edit - should have just googled Southwyck Gardens and Car Wash 
Amazing how quickly you forget what was in a place once things change.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> Whats the history of the car wash site?  Streetview only goes back to 2009 but do I remember it being a petrol station back in the day?  most of these car wash sites were and it would explain the two entrances and concrete.
> 
> edit - should have just googled Southwyck Gardens and Car Wash
> Amazing how quickly you forget what was in a place once things change.


The car wash gang are real pros












						Cowboys ahoy! Shoddy workmanship on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton - urban75: art, photos, walks
					

Long term residents of Coldharbour Lane, Brixton have watched with some dismay as the site of the old Texaco garage has been employed for all manner of ad hoc activities over recent months. These have included an al fresco drinking space, public toilet, drug dealing hotspot, stolen car drop-off...




					www.urban75.org
				









Here was the illegal billboard - Coldharbour Lane, Brixton SW9: big ugly billboard goes up. Is it legal?






And then there was the police raid - Brixton Coldharbour Lane raid: riot police arrest car wash workers and suspected street dealers


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 17, 2020)

I remember it being a Texaco I think even that had a few variations on how the space around it was laid out.


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> And then there was the police raid - Brixton Coldharbour Lane raid: riot police arrest car wash workers and suspected street dealers



I was living on Coldharbour Lane then - there were a lot of Police vehicles for that raid...


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> I was living on Coldharbour Lane then - there were a lot of Police vehicles for that raid...


Funny thing was, a few years back the place was awash with really transparent dealing and they were pretty much left alone.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2020)

editor said:


> I think they'll have a hell of a fight on for that given the massive increase in residential property in the area....


Isn't the carwash site on a lease from the council though? That was also an issue when they tried to split the site in two.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I remember it being a Texaco I think even that had a few variations on how the space around it was laid out.


It had one of those small garage cigarette and grocery shops where you paid for your petrol. Open all, night I think.
Much smaller than the Tesco Express/Esso one on Brixton Road though.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> Whats the history of the car wash site?  Streetview only goes back to 2009 but do I remember it being a petrol station back in the day?  most of these car wash sites were and it would explain the two entrances and concrete.
> 
> edit - should have just googled Southwyck Gardens and Car Wash
> Amazing how quickly you forget what was in a place once things change.


Here is a picture of the site when the garage was demolished


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Appears to be another major incident outside the Barrier Block with multiple police cars, helicopter overhead and a large part of the street blocked off.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Appears to be another major incident outside the Barrier Block with multiple police cars, helicopter overhead and a large part of the street blocked off.


Word is someone's been shot. I did hear what sounded like gun shots.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Appears to be another major incident outside the Barrier Block with multiple police cars, helicopter overhead and a large part of the street blocked off.


edit shit that's bad if true


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Word is someone's been shot. I did hear what sounded like gun shots.


Yeah I heard that too but there seemed to be too many of them so I assumed that they were fireworks, followed by a lot of shouting from a party on Moorlands Estate.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 21, 2020)

Also huge block party in Loughborough Junction, tons of cops and helicopter here too


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Kicking off in the back of the block again now. Coldharbour Lane is still taped off too.


----------



## Chiggy (Jun 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Kicking off in the back of the block again now. Coldharbour Lane is still taped off too.


Whats happend?


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Chiggy said:


> Whats happend?


No idea yet. Locks like people are going a bit post-lockdown party crazy.


----------



## paul mckenna (Jun 21, 2020)

Shithole


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 21, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> Shithole


would you care to elaborate on your obvious extensive knowledge of Coldharbour Lane


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

paul mckenna said:


> Shithole


Just because an area has some crime it doesn't make it a 'shithole,' but posting up dismissive comments like yours sure makes you sound like a right wing, kneejerk Daily Mail fan.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

The area is still sealed off with a few bops in attendance, suggesting that it was a fairly major incident. I haven't found any info about what happened yet, but it's not a nice sight to wake up to.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 21, 2020)

editor said:


> The area is still sealed off with a few bops in attendance, suggesting that it was a fairly major incident. I haven't found any info about what happened yet, but it's not a nice sight to wake up to.


I heard on BBC local radio that it was two guys shot but thankfully they are both ok in hospital, not seriously injured.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Confirmed double shooting















						Brixton: Two people injured in Coldharbour Lane shooting incident in early hours of Sunday, 21st June 2020
					

Coldharbour Lane in Brixton was sealed off overnight outside Southwyck House by Gresham Road, following reports of a double shooting incident.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 21, 2020)

Someone on the covid help whatsapp group reports that it was due to a fight breaking out because a girl was threatened with a knife at a party.  Some people sped off in a car after the one's that threatened her.  Resulting in the shootings.  How true it is I've no idea.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Someone on the covid help whatsapp group reports that it was due to a fight breaking out because a girl was threatened with a knife at a party.  Some people sped off in a car after the one's that threatened her.  Resulting in the shootings.  How true it is I've no idea.


I certainly heard a whole load of really loud shouting and commotion a while before the incident so that might fit....


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Moorland Road and Loughborough Park are still cordoned off - we had to 'sign out' to leave.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Moorland Road and Loughborough Park are still cordoned off - we had to 'sign out' to leave.


Anybody know what resulted last time this happened - ie when the pensioner brained some poor soul who had done DJing and art work in a railway arch near Tesco Express, but was fatally attacked opposite the Domino Club.

We had to sign in and out for 24 hours or so then I seem to recall. I was wondering whether someone got 10 years for fatal GBH?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 21, 2020)

GarveyLives you noted the original 2019 incident Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019
_"*Update:* The__ BBC is reporting__ that "two men, aged 62 and 66, have been arrested on suspicion of murder."_


> I notice that the fact the deceased 54-your old man had in fact been _arrested by the police who arrived on the scene_.


When he subsequently died in hospital, he was in fact in police custody, and as a result, the police have referred the case to the Metropolitan Police's Directorate of Professional Standards and the 'Independent' Office for Police Conduct, which they say is standard procedure.


> While I do not doubt the urgency and sincerity of the reported observations, I note that the deceased - presumably the police will name him - was *54* years old, and the two persons arrested on suspicion of murdering him are reproted to be aged *62* and *66*.


Did you know if this went to court?


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2020)

Here's a painting of the Barrier Block with some stone throwers



Artists Kimathi Donkor Artworks


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a painting of the Barrier Block with some stone throwers
> 
> 
> 
> Artists Kimathi Donkor Artworks



I was looking for the bona fides of this artist when I ended up here: Police Try To Censor Brixton Riots Exhibition


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

Remember that 'new thoroughfare' that was promised when The Edge was built?

Still waiting.....


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

I never knew that the Brixton Dominoes Club (aka Brixton Sports Club) is now the Lloyd Leon Community Centre. 









						Lloyd Leon Community Centre: Ideas Laboratory Online Event
					

Do you want to make a contribution to the future of Lloyd Leon Community Centre, formerly the Brixton Dominoes Club?




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Coldharbour Lane history 








						Brixton history: Printers and birdseed at the Coldharbour Works on Shakespeare Road, Brixton
					

This large building on the corner of Coldharbour Lane and Shakespeare Road in Brixton has changed little in over half a century, although the Bird Seed Specialists who once traded there have long s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Have to say that the car wash site - which has been an eyesore for years and years - is suddenly looking massively improved, although I'm not sure that the grass laid straight on to concrete will last too long.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 1, 2020)

Can't see exactly but maybe it's plastic grass? Horrible stuff


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Can't see exactly but maybe it's plastic grass? Horrible stuff


No it's real grass. They're watering it now. The place has looked like an absolute shithole for years so I'm a bit baffled by their sudden enthusiasm to pretty it up and can only assume they've been ordered to do it.  Still, it's a massive improvement.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2020)

But it will probably die in a fortnight?!


----------



## Rushy (Jul 1, 2020)

They were preparing the ground out front pretty well when I walked past a couple of days ago. No shortage of hoses to keep it watered!


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 1, 2020)

do hope they put gnomes there


----------



## BriKton (Jul 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The example you are quoting (Flat B 298 Coldhabour Lane) isn't comparable in terms of the property being a wreck.
> And still an unconverted house.
> 
> If you had access the historical info for 296 would be a better comparator - though not easy to get the information.
> ...



These photos are great - Thank you. I live at 296 and it's amazing to see the difference in the state that it's in now compared to before. Do you have any more photos at all?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2020)

BriKton said:


> These photos are great - Thank you. I live at 296 and it's amazing to see the difference in the state that it's in now compared to before. Do you have any more photos at all?


I wrote this feature back in 2013











						Derelict house on Coldharbour Lane. Is this Brixton’s longest abandoned house?
					

Slowly rotting away on Coldharbour Lane (by Barrington Road) is this four-floored Victorian terraced house. It’s looked like this for getting on for two decades and now seems to be in a rathe…




					www.urban75.org


----------



## BriKton (Jul 6, 2020)

editor said:


> I wrote this feature back in 2013
> 
> View attachment 220597
> 
> ...



Thought you might be interested in this. Property just gone up for auction, some great photos from the inside. 






						Property for Sale in Brixton - Buy Properties in Brixton - Zoopla
					

Find properties to buy in Brixton with the UK's largest data-driven property portal. View our wide selection of houses and flats for sale in Brixton.




					www.zoopla.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

BriKton said:


> Thought you might be interested in this. Property just gone up for auction, some great photos from the inside.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


£400k for an absolute wreck!


----------



## BriKton (Jul 6, 2020)

Original fire places though 👀 😂


----------



## Rushy (Jul 6, 2020)

Parts of the walk through video are pretty hair raising .



Surprised that they are not highlighting the double height spaces!


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 6, 2020)

they've spray painted 4 markers for bollards on the corner with Valentia Place, only problem is that they are wide enough to drive a car through


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

I'll be interested to find out how much this wreck goes for.







Brixton’s most knackered house on Coldharbour Lane goes on the market for £400,000


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Remember that 'new thoroughfare' that was promised when The Edge was built?
> 
> Still waiting.....
> 
> View attachment 219968



I wandered through it the last time I was there - gates were all open at both ends.


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> £400k for an absolute wreck!



Would probably be higher if it was a bare site - house itself probably has negative value....


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> I wandered through it the last time I was there - gates were all open at both ends.


I walk past them almost every day and have only ever seen them open at both ends once - and then felt apprehensive about walking though as they're clearly not properly open to the public (and I doubt they ever will be).


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Have to say that the car wash site - which has been an eyesore for years and years - is suddenly looking massively improved, although I'm not sure that the grass laid straight on to concrete will last too long.
> 
> View attachment 220276


that kind of looks like they're taking the piss but you've got to hand it to them for the originality - I don't know of another car wash like it .


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> that kind of looks like they're taking the piss but you've got to hand it to them for the originality - I don't know of another car wash like it .


I can't fault their effort or enthusiasm. I suspect - and hope - that many of the workers there are getting some enjoyment out of tending to the new garden too, because it's got to be a bit of a shit job.


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I walk past them almost every day and have only ever seen them open at both ends once - and then felt apprehensive about walking though as they're clearly not properly open to the public (and I doubt they ever will be).


The arches are up for rent so they're still looking for them to be occupied (maybe with The Arch company but I think that's just Network Rails' management co?) - I'm guessing not just as store/open workshops so who knows.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> The arches are up for rent so they're still looking for them to be occupied (maybe with The Arch company but I think that's just Network Rails' management co?) - I'm guessing not just as store/open workshops so who knows.


The Arch company bought up Network Rail’s £1.5 billion empire of railway arches last year and was swiftly accused of proposing “excessive” rent hikes for small businesses. 









						Rail arches owner slammed for seeking ‘excessive’ rent rises
					

The new owner of Network Rail’s £1.5 billion empire of railway arches was on Friday accused of proposing “excessive” rent hikes for small businesses.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> £400k for an absolute wreck!
> 
> View attachment 221128
> 
> View attachment 221129





editor said:


> I'll be interested to find out how much this wreck goes for.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You've done an exceptional job there.
According to the auctioneer there is a council repairs notice on the property - which may be why it is being sold.
I don't understand enforcement - its so rare in Lambeth - but I suspect that when structures become dangerous it may be criminal not to repair them.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2020)

CH1 said:


> You've done an exceptional job there.
> According to the auctioneer there is a council repairs notice on the property - which may be why it is being sold.
> I don't understand enforcement - its so rare in Lambeth - but I suspect that when structures become dangerous it may be criminal not to repair them.


Was just watching the 316 CHL video walk through. Nice fireplace upstairs.
When I first moved to CHL in 1986 there was an eccentric (self-confessed manic depressive) next door in 314 Coldharbour Lane with his wife & kids. He was Dutch - and therefore lacked the usual London reserve, as did his wife who was Northern Irish. They were quite happy to invite you in for tea.

They had knocked through the top floor of their house into a single room to make a kitchen diner. The classy bit was it also housed the guy's harmonium (reed organ) - so you could have your ham and eggs with a bit of Bach.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2020)

There's an odd planning application in from the Shrub and Shutter
20/02182/P3C | Prior approval for the change of use of the ground floor from takeaway (Use Class A5) to restaurant (Use Class A3). | 336 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH
Can't quite figure this one out - especially as the application has documents from 2014/2015 and photos which look as though they originated in a Russian spy bunker.

Could it be that the Shrub and Shutter are claiming they are upgrading Larry's bar for ladies of the night to a restaurant - six years late? Or maybe they've upset Lambeth's officers and the BID and are being forced to cough up retrospective planning fees?

I think we should be told.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> There's an odd planning application in from the Shrub and Shutter
> 20/02182/P3C | Prior approval for the change of use of the ground floor from takeaway (Use Class A5) to restaurant (Use Class A3). | 336 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8QH
> Can't quite figure this one out - especially as the application has documents from 2014/2015 and photos which look as though they originated in a Russian spy bunker.
> 
> ...


It's a 'prior approval' application for change of use from takeaway to restaurant.

That use change can be done under permitted development rights.... but some of these require 'prior approval' from the council. The rules are so complicated that I can't easiy figure out whether that particular use change does or doesn't require prior approval. I guess they made the change of use under what they assumed were permitted rights (ie no planning application needed) but maybe Lambeth have now decided that they should have sought prior approval. Maybe they exceeded a maximum seating capacity or something like that?


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

The 'fuck you' car parking is back now that the restaurant opposite has reopened.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 23, 2020)

It looked like today was viewing day for the collapsing house


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

Fucking hell - the music from the street drinkers outside the Barrier Block is extra loud tonight.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Fucking hell - the music from the street drinkers outside the Barrier Block is extra loud tonight.


now waiting for the obligatory shouting match


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> now waiting for the obligatory shouting match


If it was the street p[arty at my end of the block, that's usually rounded off with the traditional kicking over of the food table and an exchange of bottles - all accompanied by the obligatory shouting, of course. 

I've been living here getting in three decades and I really don't recall it being as loud and as regular as this before.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 23, 2020)

G.network digging up acre lane yesterday ahead of their ftth rollout.


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 23, 2020)

editor said:


> If it was the street p[arty at my end of the block, that's usually rounded off with the traditional kicking over of the food table and an exchange of bottles - all accompanied by the obligatory shouting, of course.
> 
> I've been living here getting in three decades and I really don't recall it being as loud and as regular as this before.


it's the bunch that hang around the Brixton side of the car wash, very loud music even louder shouting, been in this flat for 25 years and agree it was more respectful in the past, normally wrapping up by 12. And they played the songs all the way through unlike the truncated verse, chorus change record now


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2020)

Some manly quasi-military exercise chanting echoing around the Moorlands Estate right now.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> it's the bunch that hang around the Brixton side of the car wash, very loud music even louder shouting, been in this flat for 25 years and agree it was more respectful in the past, normally wrapping up by 12. And they played the songs all the way through unlike the truncated verse, chorus change record now



Going around central London and south London I have noticed a lot more drinking outside.

Even in posh area like Marylebone.

Bars are serving drinks to be drunk outside the bar. One place it was a lot of the street taken up with this. This was unofficial. So no chairs / tables. Bar turning a blind eye to fact that people were standing around the street. Suppose they were desparate to make money at this time. 

Saw an off license with chairs outside somewhere else with a lot of people drinking and socialising.

Parks are the same.

It started with the pandemic. Social distancing is paid lip service to by having outside drinking. Does not really work.

Given the weather is good its like people now think this is the new normal.

Its not so fun if you live near this.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 31, 2020)

teuchter said:


> View attachment 223289
> 
> It looked like today was viewing day for the collapsing house


This surprised me. Considering the state of it. There was an ex-council house (1 Barrington Road??) at the last auction went for £400,000. Probably 3 up 3 down similar to Moorlands Estate houses - except flat roof.

But £717,500 for this palace seems generous. Either its going on Grand Designs or more likely will be 4 small flats for sale or rent.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2020)

Just add a fresh level of annoyance, the guy who has illegally parked across the pavement has been blaring his horn for a solid 5 minutes because someone (parked legally) is blocking his way.  And Mr Important need to go now.


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2020)

It's still going strong at 5am. I think they may have a silent disco thing going on - which is something - but that's been negated by the shouty people. I really hope that someone isn't making loads of money out of this because that would be taking the piss.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 9, 2020)

editor said:


> It's still going strong at 5am. I think they may have a silent disco thing going on - which is something - but that's been negated by the shouty people. I really hope that someone is making loads of money out of this because that would be taking the piss.


certainly wasn't silent here, the party was on the top floor of the Edge and it finished around 7


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

Who wants to write a TripAdvisor review?!











						Visit Coldharbour Gardens – Brixton’s newest green space in an unexpected location
					

It’s long been a run-down eyesore on Coldharbour Lane, but the former Texaco garage in front of the Barrier Block has suddenly burst into colour. Since the garage closed, the site has hosted …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 11, 2020)

I guess the grass is always going to get watered...


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

So the green space in front of the Barrier Block is becoming established as the go-to place place for late night silent disco parties, which I imagine are commercial. 

Although it's better than a sound system blaring all hours - although the people make PLENTY of noise - I'm not so happy if this community space is regularly being taken over a private money making enterprise. And I like it even less if I get another bloke trying to tell me that I can't use the shortcut into Brixton because it's suddenly 'private.'


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2020)

*Domino Club news
*
First the good news. I mentioned on here, having seen reports on Twitter and Facebook that Lloyd Leon, former Mayor of Lambeth, CPCG member, and apparently a founding member of the Brixton Domino Club, had been taken into Kings with suspected CVID-19.

This afternoon I bumped into Lloyd at the Stockwell Lidl. He looked quite physically well, and in a brief conversation seemed very compos mentis.

I asked about his hospital experience - he said he'd was in for 2½ weeks. After saying how relieved I was to see him now so well, I asked if he was still involved with the Domino Club.
"Not really" he said.

Which brings me on to my question.
Is the Domino club really the Lloyd Leon Communituy Centre as some people say.
If you look at the Companies House record people have set up a company called Lloyd Leon Community Centre Ltd - twice under two seperate numbers
*09393246* incorporated 16 January 2015 struck off 7 March 2017
*10900289*  incorporated 4 August 2017 struck off 7 January 2020
NB the second company had Cllr Mahamed Hashi as a director, but he resigned from the position on 10th June 2019.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

They're hitting it pretty hard outside the Barrier Block tonight. Again.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> I never knew that the Brixton Dominoes Club (aka Brixton Sports Club) is now the Lloyd Leon Community Centre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 15th September 630pm

It looks like some of its stewardship is being taken over but the Ubele Initiative.

There’s a virtual development session planned:
Re - Imagining a Black-led Community Space in Brixton

Some background: Lloyd Leon Community Centre — UBELE

July newsletter Welcome to the first edition of the LLCC Newsletter!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2020)

looking at the website it says its for the African Diaspora,






						The Ubele Initiative - Home
					

The Ubele Initiative is a social enterprise with a mission to contribute to the sustainability of the African Diaspora community.




					www.ubele.org
				




Thing is the Centre is between Brixton and LJ. 

LJ also has large Latin American presence. Liviing in private accomodation from my bit of CHL up into LJ. They also use Loughborough park when weather is good. 

The website moves between being about the "African Disaspora" and being about BAME. 

I wonder if they will have any input into this.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2020)

What's happening at the Karibu then? They seemed to be doing well six or seven years ago and greatly benefited from council meetings being held there whilst the Town Hall was closed. Everything the Lloyd Leon Community centre is proposed to be - the Karibu already is, or at least was. I hope no-one is going to suggest than the Karibu has gone the way of the Abeng Centre, its earlier incarnation. These charities need to learn to do their accounts and file them.

I have to say that although the Karibu accounts are up to date, their website looks unrefreshed  Karibu Education Centre Calendar of Events.

I have great sympathy with ethnic organisations Lambeth Council have turfed out.  Another venue/office complex in Coldharbour Ward - 365 Brixton Road - housed various refugee groups from Eritrea, Somalia, Uganda/Rwanda etc. Those groups were kicked out and the property sold off by Lambeth Council to a private developer. I would be tempted to think it was Lexadon''s Jerry Knight, but AFAIK 365 is currently tenanted/occupied by Guardians and I don't think those are his style. Happy to report the Eritrean grouo from there are now housed in the Shakespeare Business Centre, 245a Coldharbour Lane  so not  out of ward - but doubtless paying a high rent.

What do you have to do to get directly sponsored by the council? Have a councillor on the committee? In extreme cases we had council officers seconded to staff to an organisation that only a few of years before was scheduled for a 100% cut - see the Black Cultural Archives in the 90s.

Lambeth community groups play Russian Roulette - sometimes organisations flourish beyond their wildest dreams.
More often they are shut down - or are faced with exorbitant private sector rent.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

The usual 'FU' parking is back outside the Barrier Block.


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 12, 2020)

judging by the amount of booze and soft drinks being brought in on an SUV and the volume of the sound system in the usual place I think tonight is going to be a long one


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> judging by the amount of booze and soft drinks being brought in on an SUV and the volume of the sound system in the usual place I think tonight is going to be a long one


There's a thumping great party going on at the back of the block too.  Stereo!


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 12, 2020)

editor said:


> There's a thumping great party going on at the back of the block too.  Stereo!


we only have it mono, old skool


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 19, 2020)

must be Saturday again judging by the sound system/BBQ going on good job there's no more than 60 there


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2020)

Looks like there's something swishy coming to 348 (next to Jimmy's Place). Anyone know what's  opening up there?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Looks like there's something swishy coming to 348 (next to Jimmy's Place). Anyone know what's  opening up there?


No - but did you also note the one the other side, formerly an internet cafe was sold off last year?








						352 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8QH
					

The property is situated in the popular area of Brixton amongst the local shops and amenities of Coldharbour Lane. The open spaces of Ruskin Park are also within close proximity. Transport links are provided by Brixton underground station (0.3 Miles).




					auctionhouselondon.co.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> No - but did you also note the one the other side, formerly an internet cafe was sold off last year?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know but I often wondered how on earth that place could be still going!


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

My neighbour's not happy:


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2020)

Are the police seriously suggesting removing seating as a solution?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Are the police seriously suggesting removing seating as a solution?


It's their usual move.


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2020)

Let the SUVs park on the pavement so people can't walk there, then remove the seating so people can't sit down either.


----------



## nick (Sep 25, 2020)

Perhaps seating that disappears into the ground at night, rotating with those street pissoirs?.

And, to Teuchter's point - pneumatic rams that pop out of the pavement every 10 minutes to imperial parked cars? Or maybe just those one way traffic plates  ?. 
As an added bonus they may hamper pavement scooter riders (although wheelchair users and the blind may not appreciate them)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 25, 2020)

Or just go and give them all a penalty charge notice. Every day, until they get the message.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

nick said:


> Perhaps seating that disappears into the ground at night, rotating with those street pissoirs?.


There's seating around the walkway in the middle of the block, but they partied just as much when that wasn't there as there's loads of seating along the low brick walls on either side.

For the bigger - apparently paid - parties at the Moorland Road end, there's usually a wide range of sundry seats stored by the entrance to the car park. 

Given that there's usually a massive row/fight every party night, I'd imagine things might royally kick off if the cops go in heavy handed.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2020)

editor said:


> There's seating around the walkway in the middle of the block, but they partied just as much when that wasn't there as there's loads of seating along the low brick walls on either side.
> 
> For the bigger - apparently paid - parties at the Moorland Road end, there's usually a wide range of sundry seats stored by the entrance to the car park.
> 
> Given that there's usually a massive row/fight every party night, I'd imagine things might royally kick off if the cops go in heavy handed.


How many people are turning up?


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

And I'll just park my oversized lump of metal... here.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

TopCat said:


> How many people are turning up?


For the parties in the space between the blocks, anything from around 20-70 people, I'd guess. 

Some of the bigger parties by the car park entrance have got to be pushing 150 people or more, complete  with pop up bar, hot food stalls and professional 'silent' disco gear.  Zero social distancing.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 25, 2020)

editor said:


> There's seating around the walkway in the middle of the block, but they partied just as much when that wasn't there as there's loads of seating along the low brick walls on either side.
> 
> For the bigger - apparently paid - parties at the Moorland Road end, there's usually a wide range of sundry seats stored by the entrance to the car park.
> 
> Given that there's usually a massive row/fight every party night, I'd imagine things might royally kick off if the cops go in heavy handed.



Sounds like there is some major piss taking going on there. Im not normally on the side of the Police but surely they have to be seen to be putting a stop to these? If people then decide to kick off against the Police, then i guess they have to be prepared to be arrested or get a whack with a baton?


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2020)

editor said:


> For the parties in the space between the blocks, anything from around 20-70 people, I'd guess.
> 
> Some of the bigger parties by the car park entrance have got to be pushing 150 people or more, complete  with pop up bar, hot food stalls and professional 'silent' disco gear.  Zero social distancing.


For the latter, these are silent discos? Organised? I would be really pissed off.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Sounds like there is some major piss taking going on there. Im not normally on the side of the Police but surely they have to be seen to be putting a stop to these? If people then decide to kick off against the Police, then i guess they have to be prepared to be arrested or get a whack with a baton?


I've never once complained to the Old Bill about noisy parties going on - and I don't intend to start now - but some of these fuckers really, really take the piss and show zero respect for neighbours.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

TopCat said:


> For the latter, these are silent discos? Organised? I would be really pissed off.


Yes, it looks like a paid commercial event to me with everyone using matching headsets supplied from a pop up tent. They're not even remotely silent at all because people shout their heads off all night. One bloke even tried to tell me that I couldn't walk along the path outside my block late at night as it was a private event. He could fuck right off.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Yes, it looks like a paid commercial event to me with everyone using matching headsets supplied from a pop up tent. They're not even remotely silent at all because people shout their heads off all night. One bloke even tried to tell me that I couldn't walk along the path outside my block late at night as it was a private event. He could fuck right off.


This is not the same as a neighbour having a banging all night party. 
This is a bunch of cunts making money by dumping on a community that has fuck all to do with them.


----------



## nick (Sep 25, 2020)

Also sympathising. 
Hopefully the cold turn in the weather may help?
This seems worse than teenagers meeting up in a park to socialise, away from housing. And, as was said, it seem commercial


Not normally one to advocate snitching, but maybe report to the co-operative council ? 
For those so inclined to grass up to the polis, I just googled this .


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Or just go and give them all a penalty charge notice. Every day, until they get the message.


There is already a queue of 9,000 for the courts to process where people have received fixed-penalty notices from the police and refused to pay. Max Hill the DPP was complaining about this in the Times last week. 

"Hill fears that the courts could be swamped with low grade cases involving alleged breaches of the Covid rules"


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

So more on the 'Billiard Lodge' aka the London Hotel.





> Billiard Lodge consists of 38 studios and bedsit rooms in the Lambeth Borough of Brixton.
> 
> 
> A very vibrant location with thriving delis, food markets and impressive Victorian conversions, Brixton has seen significant regeneration by the Council over recent years. The demand is high for the bustling centre sandwiched between Clapham and Dulwich. The significant investment here has led to a better tube station and upgrades to housing and offices.
> ...











						Billiard Lodge - Rooms and Studios
					

Billiard Lodge consists of 38 studios and bedsit rooms in the Lambeth Borough of Brixton.




					roomsandstudios.com
				




They're owned by Interland Group, a "a forward thinking property investment company with developments in United Kingdom and parts of Europe."



> Interland Group started our multi-million pound property portfolio over 40 years ago, when two British entrepreneurs, Danny Edgar and Zamir Haim set out with a mission to ‘build nice homes and make them affordable’.








						About
					

Our founding principles of building comfortable living at an affordable price still exist to this very day, but have been extended to serve our wider range of markets, covering developments across both domestic and commercial markets, here in the UK and also across Europe.




					www.interlandgroup.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2020)

editor said:


> So more on the 'Billiard Lodge' aka the London Hotel.
> 
> View attachment 231753
> 
> ...


Yes well I don't remember Cyril coming out with all than bollocks when Lambeth took them to a planning hearing regarding breaches of their planning permission.

Cyril Ogunmakin - Chief Operating Officer
It was appalling. As often with Lambeth it simply fizzled out. A two day hearing, in which the council's barrister appeared very badly briefed - or perhaps just badly performing.
The most memorable part of the hearing was the Judge's self-introducton. She was called Hilda. Like Horace Rumpole's wife. No doubt if the breaches had if occurred on her Oxford Quad she'd have been down on them like a ton of bricks.

Hilda was probably bored as hell - why should she have worried about cowboys running a doss house in Brixton and calling it appartments. Including studio rooms with no windows. After all the council took years to get round to taking the case up. I expect she was more worried about getting her train back to Oxford.

I wounder if the hearing judgement was published anywhere? Not that it was secret - just that anything to do with Lambeth Planning sees to go off a half cock -including planning committee hearings about Megablocks.


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

Really taking the piss now


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 18, 2020)

That's terrible and really selfish. Can it be reported to Lambeth? Think of the money they'd raise in fines/towing fees.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> That's terrible and really selfish. Can it be reported to Lambeth? Think of the money they'd raise in fines/towing fees.


What are the rules parking on a road when parking restrictions DONT' apply then?
Lest we forget when the fabulous Larry was running My Fathers Place next door to where you two are complaining of the same issues arose.
The shops opposite the barrier block don't have facilities for parties arriving by car from Lewisham etc - as has been seen over many years.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What are the rules parking on a road when parking restrictions DONT' apply then?


I don't understand your question - the rules are that no-one should park on a pavement, ever, in London.
(Except for fairly rare cases where there are specific markings/signs that indicate cars can be half-parked on the pavement).


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What are the rules parking on a road when parking restrictions DONT' apply then?
> Lest we forget when the fabulous Larry was running My Fathers Place next door to where you two are complaining of the same issues arose.
> The shops opposite the barrier block don't have facilities for parties arriving by car from Lewisham etc - as has been seen over many years.


But the cars shouldn't be parking on the pavement should they? Forcing pedestrians to walk in the road???? If people are dropping off, then maybe its acceptable to double park if it's not presenting a danger, but those cars look more permanently parked up to me.....(going on the pics - obviously I wasn't there to see in person)


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> But the cars shouldn't be parking on the pavement should they? Forcing pedestrians to walk in the road???? If people are dropping off, then maybe its acceptable to double park if it's not presenting a danger, but those cars look more permanently parked up to me.....(going on the pics - obviously I wasn't there to see in person)


They were permanently parked. The selfish fuckers.


----------



## nick (Oct 18, 2020)

On the plus side the cars on the pavement make it harder for the electric scooter brigade to be there


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2020)

@ everyone - surely this is a night time picture?
Seems to me these are most likely customers of Enish, the tarted up Majestic, formerly Lablaba - all of which attracted the same car drive-in crowd.
As a matter of fact there is the same aggravation outside/opposite churches serving that similar clientele.

Possibly you could do a first in Black History Month by insisting that Nigerian restaurants and churches should impose host community standards?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 18, 2020)

I don't understand what you're trying to say CH1. Pavements are for people (from all communities) to walk on. There are no circumstances where it's ok to use them as car parks.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> @ everyone - surely this is a night time picture?
> Seems to me these are most likely customers of Enish, the tarted up Majestic, formerly Lablaba - all of which attracted the same car drive-in crowd.
> As a matter of fact there is the same aggravation outside/opposite churches serving that similar clientele.
> 
> Possibly you could do a first in Black History Month by insisting that Nigerian restaurants and churches should impose host community standards?


Sorry, I genuinely don't understand what you're trying to say here. Can you re-explain? What is a host community standard?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Sorry, I genuinely don't understand what you're trying to say here. Can you re-explain? What is a host community standard?


As far as I can see these events normally occur when there is a party on in the Nigerian restaurant opposite.
And late at night, when casual pedestrians walking past are de minimis as our dear leader - Boris - would say.
Indeed if you check Ed's Buzz posts he even has a photo of a 50th birthday party going on at Enish at about this time.

So what I am saying is people are essentially complaining about parties being held in Enish attracting customers in cars who park there illegally - presumably because, like the so-called electric scooter brigade they are unable to use their legs..

Awaiting an assurance from editor that these miscreants are actually illegally parking to attend Brewdog or the Brixton Brewery Tap Room.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> As far as I can see these events normally occur when there is a party on in the Nigerian restaurant opposite.
> And late at night, when casual pedestrians walking past are de minimis as our dear leader - Boris - would say.
> Indeed if you check Ed's Buzz posts he even has a photo of a 50th birthday party going on at Enish at about this time.
> 
> ...


I've no idea where the car owners are going, but parking on that pavement can happen as soon as the carwash place closes and it's _NOT*_ always obviously linked to Enish. I've no complaint about parties taking place at Enish or anywhere else, but I'm getting fed up having to navigate around cars on the pavement.

*my edit


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> As far as I can see these events normally occur when there is a party on in the Nigerian restaurant opposite.
> And late at night, when casual pedestrians walking past are de minimis as our dear leader - Boris - would say.
> Indeed if you check Ed's Buzz posts he even has a photo of a 50th birthday party going on at Enish at about this time.
> 
> ...


Thanks for clarifying. The issue I have is why should people think its OK to park illegally and block the pavement just coz they can't be bothered to find a proper parking space? Nothing to do with the restaurant parties.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2020)

" It is both combative and exhausting being a pedestrian on this walk [along Coldharbour Lane]"



> Moving on, I pass another arcade, Brixton Village, previously the site of the Conservative Lambeth Carlton Club at the turn of the 20th century. This is flanked by a tall gabled building bearing the sign Sanitary and Steam Laundry, a commercial steam press laundry until 2014 and now sanitised into luxury apartments with a bistro and wine bar at the ground level that spills out into a forecourt. Like a frame within a frame, an arched opening reveals a railway vault that reveals a window to a north facing skyline.
> 
> Next door, highly formatted and standardised vertical apartment blocks enclose urban life from the street. There is no trace of the former Ministry of Labour Employment Exchange that previously occupied this site. Windrush migrants arrived at this exchange seeking work to start their livelihoods in Britain.
> 
> ...








						HERITAGE
					






					www.uandiplc.com


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 18, 2020)

Today is National Ban Pavement Parking Day apparently - one for you editor ?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2021)

Is the lack of car parking directly outside a shop causing shop closures? This person seems to think so....


----------



## snowy_again (Feb 9, 2021)

They’re an ongoing twitter loon


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2021)

Going for a cool £1.2m





			https://www.marshandparsons.co.uk/properties/BRX190730/coldharbour-lane-3


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Going for a cool £1.2m
> 
> View attachment 253647
> 
> ...


I've often wondered about that one en route to Lidl. It does stand out because of the smart exterior totally out of synch with the rest of the terrace. Looking at the plans the room sizes aren't particularly grand - especialy with all that fashionably compulsory ensuite stuff in the bedrooms.

Note 294 Coldharbour went for £1.3 million a couple of years back - and it's a wreck arranged as a council hostel with absentee landlord in Manchester and absentee Lambeth social services (but yielding 7% return on capital).

I expect Marsh & Parsons will tell you its up to them to find a keen buyer for something whose price mainly depends on 0.01% interest rates in savings accounts.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 10, 2021)

When these houses went up in the 1860s they were backing onto open fields. They're considerably grander than the late Victorian terraces that appeared all over Brixton in the last decade of the 19th century. Hard to compute that now with so much development and social change...


----------



## teuchter (Feb 10, 2021)

Several terraces along that bit of CHL built as 'named' terraces - in that case, Chichester Terrace. The house number would have been X Chichester Terrace instead of XXX Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## Jimbeau (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Several terraces along that bit of CHL built as 'named' terraces - in that case, Chichester Terrace. The house number would have been X Chichester Terrace instead of XXX Coldharbour Lane.


I think they're really interesting - much more urban than the villas that had sprung up in the decades prior, but still with some architectural pretences. I can imagine the builders eyeing a new market of upwardly-mobile city commuters who travelled by train rather than carriage, who could live in some style on plots that might previously have been too small or awkward to develop for richer folk. 

Within a few years, almost every new home around here was an identikit two and a half-storey house one rod wide. This lot were luckily versatile enough for the new era, while most of the bigger places are long gone.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

Outside the old Angel pub



> Sam Steene with Maudie Watmore, posing with his greengrocers' wagon in Coldharbour Lane, #Brixton c1960. Sam and his brother Harry were #street-traders. Initially trading coal using a goat to transport it, the brothers progressed to a donkey and then purchased a blind pit pony.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Several terraces along that bit of CHL built as 'named' terraces - in that case, Chichester Terrace. The house number would have been X Chichester Terrace instead of XXX Coldharbour Lane.


My place was 16 Victoria Terrace, Camberwell Lane - so get you!


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

Look at this selfish wanker.


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2021)

Five weeks closure 








						Coldharbour Lane in central Brixton to close from Tues 9th March 2021 for FIVE weeks
					

Brixton looks set for more traffic congestion next week with gas company SGN closing  Coldharbour Lane to through traffic between the junctions with Brixton Road and Atlantic Road. Work on the proj…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2021)

Not entirely clear map showing the diversions


----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2021)

That's alright mate. This guy with all his kids in tow will just walk around your fucking car.

This goes on every day with often several vehicles forcing people (and mums with prams) into the traffic. I'm not usually the complain' type but what's the best official route to getting these wankers to stop?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 3, 2021)

Im sure you can on Lambeth's website. Im sometimes tempted to myself, when i observe/get caught in traffic jams building up on Acre Lane which inconveniences dozens of people, due to 4 cars at a time double parked outside New Tings, whilst the owners are stood directly on the pavement having a laugh and waiting for their lunch. Although i think i would prefer for a bus to leave a great big scrape down the offending cars than a warden get a load of grief.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 3, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 257051
> 
> 
> That's alright mate. This guy with all his kids in tow will just walk around your fucking car.
> ...



You can do it online on Lambeth’s website, or via TfL if it’s a red route.


----------



## T & P (Mar 4, 2021)




----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 4, 2021)

Quite a mark-up on these I reckon, considering how cheap it is to print things at home nowadays. STOP PARKING LIKE A CUNT STICKERS!


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

Knackered house update















						How is Brixton’s most knackered house looking six months after its £710k sale?
					

In July last year, we wrote about a near-derelict knackered terraced house on Coldharbour Lane being put up for auction. Despite having floors missing and requiring scaffolding to stay up, the hous…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Mar 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Knackered house update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Planning application for conversion into three flats was turned down last month.





						20/03618/FUL     |              Refurbishment of the property involving erection of part 2/part 3 storey rear extension including excavation of the existing basement to provide 3 residential units, together with the replacement of windows, the provision of cycle and refuse storages, plus other associated alterations.                  |                                                                      316 Coldharbour Lane London SW9 8SE
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Planning application for conversion into three flats was turned down last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The planning department is demented. They are claiming the planning application would result in sub-standard accommodation:

*1 The sub-division of the property into three flats is not supported in principle given the existing provision of family sized accommodation, the size of the original building and its location within the borough. It is contrary to the requirements of policy H6 (a)(ii) of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015). This aspect cannot be overcome by any planning condition and is an in principle objection to the proposed development.*

The house next door (318) is in 4 flats - the basement flat (which is or was prone to floods) being on a long term lease to Lambeth Housing who use it for homeless cases.

I wonder if this is a ploy to get a second application fee from the applicant?
Looks like the refusal notice is telling them to scale down the proposed rear addition and roof terrace.

This could have been sorted out a pre-application stage. If I was living next door I would be both furious and depressed.
316 Coldharbour Lane must be a hazard to the houses on both sides, and has been a blot on the landscape since the mid 1990s. Not only that the council started enforcement for disrepair 10 years ago, then did not pursue the case.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Planning application for conversion into three flats was turned down last month.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So greedy landlord looking to squeeze in tenants 



> The proposal would provide substandard accommodation which would be to the detriment of the amenities
> of future occupiers.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 10, 2021)

I thought it was against Lambeths’ own planning guidelines to allow subdivision of houses into flats?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2021)

editor said:


> So greedy landlord looking to squeeze in tenants


The house next to me (292) was turned in 3 flats - approved by planning.
I can't remember the ins and outs of it - but I think the original proposal was for 4 so they scaled it back.

I think you and snowy_again and teuchter will find very few "family houses" in this bit of Coldharbour Lane.
Those are mostly on the "posh" opposite side where the houses were Lambeth Council owned and some tenants purchased under right to buy.

The HMO issue is a live one. 292 had degenerated into a TMO and Lambeth Planning would not take that as a starting point. I suspect the conversion into 3 flats was better for Planning than continued occupation by 10 or more people with shared facilities and no on-site supervision?

294 continues to be an HMO - which started about 2003. Planning have issued various directives to stop - but Lambeth Housing have taken all the units for homeless/vulnerable people. Sill better that than when it was effectively a bail hostel.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2021)

Just to remind people - 294 auctioned in 2016.
I think it did make the £1.3 million,
The indicative rents are there - and this is truly sub-standard accommodation with shared toilets on the landings and kitchen sinks are shower cubicles in the bedrooms.

Not sure who owns it now - but the person who bought at auction was a property dealer from Prestwich in Manchester,
And you and me are paying his profits for cramped substandard accommodation, which Lambeth Housing seem to feel appropriate for disabled people.

That said several of the tenants have stuck around a long time - so maybe it suits them.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 10, 2021)

292 or 294 are not directly comparable with 316 ... they are wide & shallow with (I assume) central staircase whereas 316 and its neighbours are narrow/deep plan with standard terrace type staircase. Maybe Lambeth consider them more appropriate as single dwellings / less approriate for subdivision.


----------



## ricbake (Mar 10, 2021)

HM Land Registry Open Data


----------



## ricbake (Mar 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Just to remind people - 294 auctioned in 2016.
> I think it did make the £1.3 million,
> The indicative rents are there - and this is truly sub-standard accommodation with shared toilets on the landings and kitchen sinks are shower cubicles in the bedrooms.
> 
> ...


5.25% return gross on £1,450,000 with full occupancy at 2016 rents - It doesn't look like they have spent a penny on it over the past 5 years. Street View on Google shows 2009 and then every year since 2015. The only change is the sun on the paint work and the lobelia being cut back and regrowing....


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2021)

ricbake said:


> HM Land Registry Open Data
> View attachment 258164


296 is a story to be told. It looked like this in 1986. Intestate.
Fortunately one of the Lambeth legal team, with appropriate coaxing, slapped a charge on the property to pay for the scaffolding and corrugated iron the council were using to prop it up.
The council were then able to take possession from the official solicitor and sell to a builder/developer.
Creative thinking rare in Lambeth.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 10, 2021)

teuchter said:


> 292 or 294 are not directly comparable with 316 ... they are wide & shallow with (I assume) central staircase whereas 316 and its neighbours are narrow/deep plan with standard terrace type staircase. Maybe Lambeth consider them more appropriate as single dwellings / less approriate for subdivision.


Same number of rooms though - as originally built.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2021)

Here's how it's looking 



In photos: Coldharbour Lane in central Brixton closed until mid-April 2021


----------



## nick (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks like you've got your own LTN 

(ducks and runs)


----------



## CH1 (Mar 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Knackered house update
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you spot this Daily Mail article last year? Sexed up plagiarism I assume. House that has lain empty for 30 years goes up for sale for £400,000


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2021)

The Barrier Block outdoor party crew are back and pissing wherever the fancy takes them


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2021)

editor said:


> The Barrier Block outdoor party crew are back and pissing wherever the fancy takes them



Noticed this on way back home.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

Very busy in the posh Laundry last night:






The 384's outdoor area is a bit basic:






But luxurious compared to Brewdog's no-frills at all offering:














						In photos: Pub gardens reopen in Brixton and Tulse Hill, Mon 12th April 2021
					

It’s been a long wait, but pub, bar and restaurant gardens were finally permitted to reopen yesterday as coronavirus lockdown restrictions were eased. Many venues had made use of the lockdown…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2021)

Don't think anyone has mentioned this des res 3 bedroom house for sale in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9 through Foxtons  (Ref 1167410)
Seems remarkably reasonably priced at £1,250,000.
I mean this compared to other recently available properties on the "cheaper" side of the road.
But then the minus points are - this property has had much of its garden removed by Lambeth to build the quaintly named "Heritage Close"  round the corner in Loughbroough Park.

Otherwise it looks like the property is in tip top condition. In fact the owners may well have been living in it these past many years, not renting it out as an HMO as more expensive properties have been!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 18, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Don't think anyone has mentioned this des res 3 bedroom house for sale in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, SW9 through Foxtons  (Ref 1167410)
> Seems remarkably reasonably priced at £1,250,000.
> I mean this compared to other recently available properties on the "cheaper" side of the road.
> But then the minus points are - this property has had much of its garden removed by Lambeth to build the quaintly named "Heritage Close"  round the corner in Loughbroough Park.
> ...



Council tax looks low for this part of street.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Council tax looks low for this part of street.


Band F looks about right to me - as a whole house.
A whole house in somewhere like Morval Road is I believe Band E - and this one is definitely a notch up from that.

I know it's weird but  you have to imagine the prices in 1991, see Lambeth's website:

*How your Council Tax band is worked out*
Council Tax is based on the value of the property you live in. Each property is valued and placed in one of eight council tax bands by the Valuation Office Agency, part of HMRC. Lambeth Council does not set your Council Tax band, but it does set the rate that you have to pay.

The bands are based on what a home might have sold for in April 1991. Even if the property you live in was built recently, its band is based on an estimation of what its value would have been in 1991.


BandMarket value of property on 1 April 19912020-21 rate2021-22 rateAUp to £40,000£1,001.09£1,061.06B£40,001 to £52,000£1,167.96£1,237.90C£52,001 to £68,000£1,334.78£1,414.75D£68,001 to £88,000£1,501.63£1,591.59E£88,001 to £120,000£1,835.32£1,945.28F£120,001 to £160,000£2,169.04£2,298.96G£160,001 to £320,000£2,502.73£2,652.65H£320,001 and over£3,003.28£3,183.18


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2021)

Gas pipe news! Update on gas pipe replacement work around Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 22, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Band F looks about right to me - as a whole house.
> A whole house in somewhere like Morval Road is I believe Band E - and this one is definitely a notch up from that.
> 
> I know it's weird but  you have to imagine the prices in 1991, see Lambeth's website:
> ...



It is weird. This is three bedroom house over four floors. Council tax £2.162

My one bed flat across the road Council tax is £1237


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 23, 2021)

hitmouse said:


> Video of this week's action is up:





Gramsci said:


> It is weird. This is three bedroom house over four floors. Council tax £2.162
> 
> My one bed flat across the road Council tax is £1237


That is odd. It might be worth checking that you're in the right band. About 18 years ago I got my council tax changed (and a rebate) when I found out I was in a different band to my neighbours, but exactly the same properties.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Going for a cool £1.2m
> 
> View attachment 253647
> 
> ...





Having moved to *Coldharbour Lane* as long ago as 2015, project manager *Shane*, "who grew up in Clapham", and his partner *Sophie*, "who spent her childhood between Hampstead _and_ the countryside", having renovated their property with a budget of _only £100,000_, have now placed it on the market _"and are hoping to split their time between a new home in London *and* a country weekender."_:

How a couple turned a run-down terraced house into their dream home for £100k








*"We saw the neighbourhood as a more flavoursome Notting Hill"*​


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Having moved to *Coldharbour Lane* as long ago as 2015, project manager *Shane*, "who grew up in Clapham", and his partner *Sophie*, "who spent her childhood between Hampstead _and_ the countryside", having renovated their property with a budget of _only £100,000_, have now placed it on the market _"and are hoping to split their time between a new home in London *and* a country weekender."_:
> 
> How a couple turned a run-down terraced house into their dream home for £100k
> 
> ...


A renovation budget of £100k on top of the £920,000 they paid for it in 2015. And here they are to show off their wonderful taste.



> As for Coldharbour Lane, the area will continue its inevitable regeneration, with new homes, health services and a modern theatre in the pipeline. ‘There’s nowhere quite like it in London,’ Shane says. ‘That fantastic community spirit will never change.’



And what the fuck have they contributed to the Brixton community? Parasitic cunts.


----------



## nick (Apr 27, 2021)

I read that - so you didn't have to.

Presume they have friends in Northcliffe House who agreed to do the free advert for their imminent sale

But 920k 5 years ago + 100k renovations and (I guess) a whole load of their own free labour + living in a building site for a while + stamp duty of say £40k + various transaction costs?  All for a sale price of £1.1m?     You / we can feel slightly better about this slightly unloveable family with their silly names knowing that they got financially burnt over their sojourn to the other side of the tracks

It looks quite nicely done TBF (apart from that bathroom)


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 27, 2021)

editor said:


> And what the fuck have they contributed to the Brixton community?


Increased house prices.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2021)

I think I'd rather these types than the slum landlords who destroyed the 'loughborough house' building a few doors along, who aren't as easily caricatured but probably made significantly more profit with their botched renovation. At least these people seem to have done a fairly decent job and contributed something to the street scene.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I think I'd rather these types than the slum landlords who destroyed the 'loughborough house' building a few doors along, who aren't as easily caricatured but probably made significantly more profit with their botched renovation. At least these people seem to have done a fairly decent job and contributed something to the street scene.



Are the flats below standard? Might not be pretty but I'm not aware its unfit for human habitation.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Are the flats below standard? Might not be pretty but I'm not aware its unfit for human habitation.


Below what standard? I don't know; I haven't been inside but could see that the build quality in general was very poor, there are still bits that aren't even finished off properly, and they ignored various parts of their planning permission. It was pretty obvious that the whole aim of the project was to fit in as many flats as possible to maximise the return for the building owner.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Below what standard? I don't know; I haven't been inside but could see that the build quality in general was very poor, there are still bits that aren't even finished off properly, and they ignored various parts of their planning permission. It was pretty obvious that the whole aim of the project was to fit in as many flats as possible to maximise the return for the building owner.



Brixton Buzz reported on the botched Loughborough House in several articles. So its unfair to imply "slum" landlords don't get so much attention. 









						The death of a local landmark: Loughborough House shows off its bland, redeveloped facade
					

Back in September 2014, we reported on growing concerns about the unsympathetic redevelopment of the distinctive Loughborough House building at 202 Coldharbour Lane, SW9.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2021)

The metro article shows what a divided country this is. She divided her time growing up between Hampstead and the "country". People like this live on another planet even if we live on the same street.

What concerns me more is that now the new theatre is being used to show how the street is on the up.

Its not why Oval theatre came here. I'm a bit concerned that despite the well meaning efforts of Oval theatre less well off locals are going to see it as not for them.

How the theatre opens and negotiates this is going to be a test for the theatre.

Already the Laundry across the road looks, as someone said to last week, as something for posh people.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 28, 2021)

Remarkably, two terraced and semi houses with much smaller gardens recently listed at the noisy end of nearby Mervan Road for 1.8 and 1.9 million.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I think I'd rather these types than the slum landlords who destroyed the 'loughborough house' building a few doors along, who aren't as easily caricatured but probably made significantly more profit with their botched renovation. At least these people seem to have done a fairly decent job and contributed something to the street scene.


How about the property deveopers currently wrecking/upgrading that formerly nice art deco block Loughborough Court?
This was a Lambeth council owned block full of council tenants - sold off by a Labour Council - a LABOUR council only a couple of years ago. Location  - corner of Shakespeare Road and Coldharbour Lane.

I suggest if comrades want to spit blood this is more it

Brixton - Refurbishment and development opportunity - Allsop
*EXCHANGED*
*Brixton – Refurbishment and development opportunity*
*Loughborough Court, Brixton, London, SE24 0QF*
*Offers in excess of £12,500,000*


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2021)

> Coldharbour Lane has worked hard to shake off its sordid reputation as London’s most dangerous street.
> 
> In the early Noughties, the mile-long south London thoroughfare, which runs between Brixton and Camberwell, became synonymous with gang warfare, murder and drug crime, and in the 1980s was made notorious by riots. But, depending on which side of the gentrification debate you sit on, the street today faces a somewhat different challenge, now dubbed as one of London’s hippest ’hoods.
> 
> Over the past few years, its multicultural vibe and access to an endless choice of food markets, galleries, artisan coffee shops and music venues has transformed it into a mecca for moneyed young professionals looking for an edgy, urban lifestyle.


Thank goodness for cash loaded, PR-backed  property entrepreneurs 'saving' us poorer folks on the street.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Remarkably, two terraced and semi houses with much smaller gardens recently listed at the noisy end of nearby Mervan Road for 1.8 and 1.9 million.


Coldharbour Lane was never fashionable - it's a main road after all, used to have trams and horse-drawn carts, now has buses with fumes to die for, not to mention SUVs carrying kids to school - and hospital.

Mervan Road on the other hand it the epitome of respectability - LTN.  The  sort of people who live there may be more concerned about getting to their second home at weekends.

Ironically Mervan Road is  sort of Green voting stronghold, whereas in Coldharbour lane most people probably don't vote at all.


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 30, 2021)

editor said:


> Going for a cool £1.2m
> 
> View attachment 253647
> 
> ...


This is the same house as this right?








						How a couple turned a rundown terraced house into their dream home for £100k
					

The delapidated house got a full refurb, including a very swanky bathroom.




					www.google.co.uk
				



If so, it’s dropped £100k in the past few days.
I may be over reading between the lines here, but they’re making a loss at that price. Perhaps the above article is a desperate attempt to push the selling price higher. Grasping cunts


----------



## alex_ (Apr 30, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> This is the same house as this right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



they’ve lost a load of money on this Property valuation for 158 Coldharbour Lane, London, Lambeth, Greater London, SE5 9QH | The Move Market

It’d be worth a mill as a wreck.


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2021)

alex_ said:


> they’ve lost a load of money on this Property valuation for 158 Coldharbour Lane, London, Lambeth, Greater London, SE5 9QH | The Move Market
> 
> It’d be worth a mill as a wreck.


It would be worth most as an HMO with assured tenancies paid for by Lambeth Housing. Of which there are two such in the Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Road area.

I can't see what everyone is getting so snooty about with a couple moving to Coldharbour Lane, spending some money on their new house, then moving elsewhere.
AND either not making a profit, or actually making  a loss.
Are these people suckers because they haven't exploited anybody?


----------



## editor (May 1, 2021)

CH1 said:


> It would be worth most as an HMO with assured tenancies paid for by Lambeth Housing. Of which there are two such in the Coldharbour Lane/Barrington Road area.
> 
> I can't see what everyone is getting so snooty about with a couple moving to Coldharbour Lane, spending some money on their new house, then moving elsewhere.
> AND either not making a profit, or actually making  a loss.
> Are these people suckers because they haven't exploited anybody?


On social media, several people have suggested that it might be down to the snooty, smug and exploitative way they viewed their 'investment' in Brixton and the racist subtext to their comments. And moving into a poor area and bragging about your wonderful expensive house in the media  is never a good look, anyway.


----------



## CH1 (May 1, 2021)

editor said:


> On social media, several people have suggested that it might be down to the snooty, smug and exploitative way they viewed their 'investment' in Brixton and the racist subtext to their comments. And moving into a poor area and bragging about your wonderful expensive house in the media  is never a good look, anyway.


No depth, no panache.
Take the case of Australian concert pianist Roger Woodward. Bought his modest terraced house in Effra Parade for c £11,000 in 1980.
Stayed for the riots and after. Got a £30,000 Housing Action Area grant from Lambeth Council - thus enabling him to take his roof off and lower a Concert Grand into his bedroom.

Seems like Roger does not refer to Brixton in his life story, and he has moved on in his life - genuinely. I remember some controversy in the South London Press at the time of the 1st Brixton riot. Roger Woodward was making teas for the police and firemen hosing down "The George" which was opposite his home on Effra Parade.

A couple of days later Woodward was rewarded by the Police charging the black man who was living in his house with receiving stolen goods and more. So Woodward had the issue of pursuing lengthy complains and defences against the Police. You couldn't accuse Roger Woodward of not "being engaged" in the community.

Maybe after he got teaching posts in San Francisco and then back in Sydney it's hardly surprising that Brixton doesn't figure on his website, but I culled this from an ABC (Australian Broadcasting Corporation) preview of a 2015 programme about Roger Woodward:

*He lived in London during the 1980s, when serious race-related riots broke out across England. It was at this time Woodward fostered a young black boy, Elroy Palmer, who was later acquitted of a manslaughter charge relating to the Brixton riots.*

_*"So I took this responsibility on and I ended up I suppose in one way enrolling in the University of Life.
"But I was constantly in the courts [with Elroy] and there were a lot of problems, many misunderstandings, sometimes the law was observed but justice was not done and then other times it was and then it was another learning process for me.

"But 30-something years later Elroy is doing pretty well actually — at least Prince William thinks so," he laughed, referring to his son's charity work with the St Giles Trust, which received high praise from the Duke of Cambridge.

Although much of Woodward's stellar career has been spent overseas, he is still connected to his country of birth. *_*It's such a privilege to come here and be part of Australia," he said.*

I suppose for pessimists whilst many people are in and out of Brixton leaving no trace, occasionally there are people of note.  Who am I to judge - but I like to remember the good ones.
Roger Woodward's musical success has not come without regrets


----------



## editor (May 5, 2021)

FINALLY. The place reeks of piss after this lot have finished.


----------



## CH1 (May 21, 2021)

Bit of a shock across the road this afternoon.
Didn't see or hear the tree come down, but I went upstairs to see when passers by seemed to be all swivel-necked and looking over the road. And then the tree surgeon people came (view from my upstairs)


----------



## editor (May 22, 2021)

The Coldharbour Works are ticking off hipster/gentrification tick boxes at a troubling rate:

1. Rebrand
2. Names painted on walls like old fashioned artisan businesses
3. Trendy coffee shop
4. Brewery and taproom

and of course:

5. Raise the rents and get rid of former long standing tenant


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2021)

editor said:


> The Coldharbour Works are ticking off hipster/gentrification tick boxes at a troubling rate:
> 
> 1. Rebrand
> 2. Names painted on walls like old fashioned artisan businesses
> ...


So do you think the Crack Clinic is on the way out?

BTW I noticed when digging around that although The Harbour is essentially a coproduction of SLAM and Lambeth Council - there is another organisation altogether which has The Harbour on its website and possibly in its sights. Humankind – For fair chances

Call me paranoid - which I am - but it wouldn't be much of a stretch for Progress Lambeth and SLAM to outsource their addiction service to this large Durham based national charity. If you reads their accounts you will see Westminster has just done it * HUMANKIND CHARITY - Filing history (free information from Companies House)*

I suppose Humankind registered charity might do a good job - but would they gentrify the Harbour clinic - that is the question?


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2021)

I think that unit & building above might be different ownership; I don't think it was ever part of the Shakespeare Business centre? It has independent entrances.

Meanwhile 'Coldharbour Works' is continuing to bash through additional windows and openings on the Hinton Rd side and I'm not sure if they should really be doing this without planning permission, which I can't see any evidence of them having for these alterations.


----------



## CH1 (May 22, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I think that unit & building above might be different ownership; I don't think it was ever part of the Shakespeare Business centre? It has independent entrances.
> 
> Meanwhile 'Coldharbour Works' is continuing to bash through additional windows and openings on the Hinton Rd side and I'm not sure if they should really be doing this without planning permission, which I can't see any evidence of them having for these alterations.


So who do you reckon owns Coldharbour Works? Didn't it used to be Biz Space?


----------



## teuchter (May 22, 2021)

No idea. I think it was biz space before yes.


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I think that unit & building above might be different ownership; I don't think it was ever part of the Shakespeare Business centre? It has independent entrances.
> 
> Meanwhile 'Coldharbour Works' is continuing to bash through additional windows and openings on the Hinton Rd side and I'm not sure if they should really be doing this without planning permission, which I can't see any evidence of them having for these alterations.



I can't find anything either. 

The change of use on ground floor as A3 use does not have planning permission (Friendship Brewery). Its a KIBA site. Key Industrial Business Area and A3 use should be opposed by Planning department.


----------



## editor (May 23, 2021)

editor said:


> The Coldharbour Works are ticking off hipster/gentrification tick boxes at a troubling rate:
> 
> 1. Rebrand
> 2. Names painted on walls like old fashioned artisan businesses
> ...


And 

6. Creative studios
7. International investment financing


----------



## teuchter (May 23, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I can't find anything either.
> 
> The change of use on ground floor as A3 use does not have planning permission (Friendship Brewery). Its a KIBA site. Key Industrial Business Area and A3 use should be opposed by Planning department.


For that, they seem to have submitted an application for a certificate of lawful development (ie confirmation that it's alllowed under permitted development rights) and then withdrawn it. That probably means that Lambeth told them they don't think it's Permitted Development. My guess is they are going to chance it and say that they think it's permitted development. And then it will be up to Lambeth to take enforcement action if they are sure enough that it isn't PD. Whether they do that might be influenced by whether anyone complains.

Is it definitely a KIBA site?


----------



## Gramsci (May 23, 2021)

teuchter said:


> For that, they seem to have submitted an application for a certificate of lawful development (ie confirmation that it's alllowed under permitted development rights) and then withdrawn it. That probably means that Lambeth told them they don't think it's Permitted Development. My guess is they are going to chance it and say that they think it's permitted development. And then it will be up to Lambeth to take enforcement action if they are sure enough that it isn't PD. Whether they do that might be influenced by whether anyone complains.
> 
> Is it definitely a KIBA site?



Yes its a KIBA site. 

Query to planning has been put in. 

Given what I've seen in CHL they are judging Lambeth won't do much.


----------



## Ol Nick (May 23, 2021)

editor said:


> And
> 
> 6. Creative studios
> 7. International investment financing


No One Cares About Your Creative Hub So Get Your Fuckin' Hedge Cut


----------



## editor (May 23, 2021)

Ol Nick said:


> No One Cares About Your Creative Hub So Get Your Fuckin' Hedge Cut



We also have a brand new creative hub about to open up further along Coldharbour Lane at Brixton House.


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 23, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Remarkably, two terraced and semi houses with much smaller gardens recently listed at the noisy end of nearby Mervan Road for 1.8 and 1.9 million.



Bloody hell. If you can figure out how to get the house (3 bed end terrace, front and back gardens) onto a lorry and down to London, I'll split the profit with you (and still be rich beyond my wildest dreams).


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Closed again...


----------



## madolesance (May 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Closed again...
> 
> View attachment 270377


Car free, what’s not to like?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

editor said:


> FINALLY. The place reeks of piss after this lot have finished.
> 
> View attachment 266662


They're back, and still shouting and arguing at 1.40am.


----------



## CH1 (May 27, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Car free, what’s not to like?


Maybe but there is the compensatory figure of eight P5 diversion - albeit with modern hybrid buses.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2021)

The Coldharbour Twin Holes.


----------



## T & P (May 28, 2021)

editor said:


> View attachment 270591
> 
> The Coldharbour Twin Holes.


Weird colours- for a moment I thought it was the work of one of those 3-D optical illusion crayon artists...


----------



## editor (May 28, 2021)

T & P said:


> Weird colours- for a moment I thought it was the work of one of those 3-D optical illusion crayon artists...


Given the growing levels of insta-hungry tourists and the continuing promotion of Brixton as a 'destination' it surely can't be long before those artists arrive.


----------



## Tron Cruise (May 29, 2021)

editor said:


> On social media, several people have suggested that it might be down to the snooty, smug and exploitative way they viewed their 'investment' in Brixton and the racist subtext to their comments. And moving into a poor area and bragging about your wonderful expensive house in the media  is never a good look, anyway.


I really love that they have zero taste. The absolute state of that kitchen clock.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2021)

Who needs pub gardens and toilets when you've got the Barrier Block lawns! I really hope it doesn't kick off again tonight.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2021)

There's some bloke angrily screaming at the top of his voice through what seems like a big PA system outside. It's not very enjoyable. Shame because the music that's barely audible underneath sounds good.


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 2, 2021)

seems to have been shots fired, hence the helicopter with the SPG (or whatever they call themselves now) plus shed loads of riot style police (at least 18) could be a long hot night


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> seems to have been shots fired, hence the helicopter with the SPG (or whatever they call themselves now) plus shed loads of riot style police (at least 18) could be a long hot night


it's so fucking depressing. If I - and my fellow residents - can work out that violence will happen if they don't stop these gatherings, why don't the police do something?


----------



## ash (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## ash (Jun 3, 2021)

I agree editor so depressing
Hot weather is a predictor


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

A shooting and a stabbing apparently.
I'm so bored and depressed with al this shit taking place and all the pointless violence:









						Man stabbed and shot outside the Barrier Block in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, as riot police called in
					

With depressing predictably, another big street party – mainly attended by  people with no connection to the local area in Brixton – has resulted in serious violence, with reports of a …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Meanwhile this prick is trying to make it all about LTNs


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 3, 2021)

I'm so sorry to hear this, it must be awful for residents, especially the elderly and those with kids. ☹️


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 3, 2021)

was only saying to my neighbour that the weather conditions are perfect for trouble kicking off, when I heard the loud ranting figured there was a good possibility. Quite how they're going to get control after allowing it to go on for so long without being heavy handed and inflaming the situation I have no idea, don't think it will end well


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

I was sat outside a bar in Coldharbour Lane and you could see people streaming down to the Barrier Block party.  Put together warm weather + shitloads of booze + loud soundsystem + no security + gangs + all that post code turf wars shit, and you've got the perfect storm lined up.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 3, 2021)

Is there any further news from *Shane* and *Sophie* on how they are getting on with the sale of their _dream house_ in Coldharbour Lane?









*‘We saw the neighbourhood as a more flavoursome Notting Hill’*

*‘There are a lot of real characters around, and we were drawn to the place by the constant vibrant, bank holiday weekend feel, and the global cuisine on offer. Plus, we knew the area was on the up.’*​


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jun 3, 2021)

I did wonder why the helicopter was out last night, predictable and depressing :/


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

The anti-LTN lot are really doing their best to exploit this to their benefit


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2021)

The racists and the right wing are out in force on Twitter and Facebook trying to blame this on Sadiq Khan , while the anti-LTN loons are trying to make capital out of it too. So many people wanting to make it about their own shitty cause but few apparently wanting to deal with the actual issues.

Various news & police sources online claiming the police were “attacked by a mob throwing bottles and bricks” but I can’t see any evidence of this. Has anyone else?


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

Brixton Hatter said:


> The racists and the right wing are out in force on Twitter and Facebook trying to blame this on Sadiq Khan , while the anti-LTN loons are trying to make capital out of it too. So many people wanting to make it about their own shitty cause but few apparently wanting to deal with the actual issues.
> 
> Various news & police sources online claiming the police were “attacked by a mob throwing bottles and bricks” but I can’t see any evidence of this. Has anyone else?


I did hear that locally - but not verified - but it wouldn't surprise me, to be honest.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 3, 2021)

editor said:


> I did hear that locally - but not verified - but it wouldn't surprise me, to be honest.


Yeah, I heard the same from friends who live next door. I hate it, it gives ammunition (excuse the pun) to the more vile side of our society.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Yeah, I heard the same from friends who live next door. I hate it, it gives ammunition (excuse the pun) to the more vile side of our society.


There was still loads of broken glass around earlier too.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

There's something going down now with three unmarked cars around the block.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Is there any further news from *Shane* and *Sophie* on how they are getting on with the sale of their _dream house_ in Coldharbour Lane?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Luckily foir them they are opposite The Junction - which no doubt offers honky tonk and amateur jazz evenings.
So even if they don't sell they can at least spend their evenings in peaceful cultural pursuits. Home | The Junction


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2021)

I heard the helicopter. Last night had three police vans outside my home.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2021)

editor said:


> The anti-LTN lot are really doing their best to exploit this to their benefit




Shakespeare Road is open to emergency services. 

Whilst their are reasons to criticise LTNs going on about it trying to relate it to any news issue around here is getting ludicrous.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Luckily foir them they are opposite The Junction - which no doubt offers honky tonk and amateur jazz evenings.
> So even if they don't sell they can at least spend their evenings in peaceful cultural pursuits. Home | The Junction


I like the Junction. Proper independent live music venue run by jazz fans putting on free performances most nights of the week,


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I heard the helicopter. Last night had three police vans outside my home.


I wondered what all that was about. Being partially deaf and having double glazing all I saw was flashing lights and police vans doing 3 point turns.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I wondered what all that was about. Being partially deaf and having double glazing all I saw was flashing lights and police vans doing 3 point turns.



I saw that.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 3, 2021)

editor said:


> I did hear that locally - but not verified - but it wouldn't surprise me, to be honest.


The met police put out a statement saying there were no officer injuries but that “objects” had been thrown. Could have been anything I guess.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2021)

I put Twitter on in case of more recent disturbance news. Actually the most likely disturbance from Twitter is Daily Mail loons reposting Daily Mail video clips with accompanying quotes about rivers of blood etc.

Its sad that social media has come to this - where idiots from anywhere in the country can heap hate on black people and Brixton - almost like a dam erected by the Race Relations Act has now burst courtesy of the American First Amendment.

I feel temped to go to the Beehive to see what's going on (and to escape that apology of a program called Question Time - or you Brexit Tonight)

This is not to say that I endorse open air parties etc. It's just that now we seem to have a new Front Line.
Formerly Railton Road, then Landor Road, now its the part of Coldharbour Lane opposite "the strip"

I suppose there are police control orders that could stop it - but then quite likely many people would complain at that - not least on here.

I saw recently that the Council are going to be pumping lots of money into the Domino Club.
How will this affect things? Brixton landmark set for restoration


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I suppose there are police control orders that could stop it - but then quite likely many people would complain at that - not least on here.


The residents are absolutely fed up with these parties going on. Traditionally, there's always been small groups of people drinking outside with maybe a small speakers, but in recently years we've had actual_ ticketed private events_ taking place, and parties containing huge groups of people, sometimes making a racket till 4 or 5am. 

I've had people telling me that I can't take my usual route out of the block because their event is blocking the pavement - nope, not having that - and I've lost count of the amount of bust ups, fights and serious injuries arising from their late night parties.

There's no toilets anywhere near so the place stinks of piss in the morning and there's often broken glass everywhere. Moreover, some of the elderly residents find it incredibly intimidating to have to push their way through these drunk and often rowdy crowds. I have to say I felt a bit uncomfortable yesterday when I left.

I haven't got any problem with the police stopping such huge crowds gathering here.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

Look at this BMW wanker


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Look at this BMW wanker
> 
> View attachment 271762


You can report that via Lambeth website.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> You can report that via Lambeth website.


Have you got a link? People with prams have to go into the road because of this selfish wanker.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 4, 2021)

editor said:


> Have you got a link? People with prams have to go into the road because of this selfish wanker.


here you go


			Report a parking violation or request parking enforcement, including idling


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> Report a parking violation or request parking enforcement, including idling


My new favourite link!



> Thank you for your submission.
> 
> It has been sent to our Parking Enforcement Contractor, APCOA. They will investigate and issue a Penalty Charge Notice if the vehicle is parked in contravention.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

Video:


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> here you go
> 
> 
> Report a parking violation or request parking enforcement, including idling


Is there any way you can follow up on these to see if they actually ever do anything?


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2021)

Do we know much about what happened in the barrier block?


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 4, 2021)

the police's best weapon: rain.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Do we know much about what happened in the barrier block?


Nothing happened my end apart from a possible arrest yesterday.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2021)

What about the stuff on the Moorlands estate? Did the police arrest the shooter by breaking into a flat? Did they overreact? It seems like an enormous operation...30 vehicles, 100+ officers.


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> What about the stuff on the Moorlands estate? Did the police arrest the shooter by breaking into a flat? Did they overreact? It seems like an enormous operation...30 vehicles, 100+ officers.


No the arrest came the day after. I don't know if it was the shooter. Three unmarked cars were in the street at the time. 

The enormous operation was on the night in response to the huge numbers of people attending who weren't in the mood to disperse and apparently lobbing stuff around.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 4, 2021)

editor said:


> My new favourite link!


watch out, it could get addictive!


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> watch out, it could get addictive!


They keep pavement parkin' and I'll keep reportin'!


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2021)

Sinkhole in Coldharbour Lane! 












						Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane closed as mini sinkhole appears in the middle of the road
					

Coldharbour Lane is currently closed once again, this time because a dangerous mini-sinkhole has appeared by the junction with Somerleyton Road.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2021)

The fighting in the street outside and throwing bottles outside the Barrier Block again. I just some saw some kid rushing off. I really home he's not off to get tooled up. 
So fed up with this.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

So the full on late parties outside the Brixton 'Sports' Club have become a thing again.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

The party went on late and was joined buy a large group of very noisy motorcyclists













Motorcycle roar and burning rubber: Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane at night


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 19, 2021)

editor said:


> The party went on late and was joined buy a large group of very noisy motorcyclists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did the police attend? 
Feel sorry for the residents and anyone having to drive that way


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Did the police attend?
> Feel sorry for the residents and anyone having to drive that way


Nope. But the the Domino Club seems to enjoy 'special' status at times.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

Tree trouble by t'block














						Tree down in Coldharbour Lane – large bough snaps off outside Southwyck House
					

This is the rather sad sight of a large tree branch that has snapped off outside Southwyck House (Barrier Block) in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jul 21, 2021)

I get repeated Pinterest emails for some reason - most of which I delete.
This picture was on my Pinterest email today - from a collection called Ramjam 1975 for some reason.

This picture could be 1975 - but in fact it could be any time up to mid 1985.
If you observe on the right hand side of Gresham Road there is a shop - something Corner (any offers on this?)
It was a furniture store serving local people and providing furniture on a hire-purchase basis (to people who were unbanked presumably).

This was completely destroyed in the September 1985 Cherry Groce riot.

Also visible are Gresham Spares - lately Brixton cake shop closed due to covid, and Dan Davies Chemist - which transferred its pharmacy licence to Brixton Hill around 1995 I think. Now Payless Food and Wine.
Unfortunately the definition is not good enough to pick anything further.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I get repeated Pinterest emails for some reason - most of which I delete.
> This picture was on my Pinterest email today - from a collection called Ramjam 1975 for some reason.
> 
> This picture could be 1975 - but in fact it could be any time up to mid 1985.
> ...



I remember the furniture shop. It was looted and set alight in the mid 80s Brixton riot. The fire spread and burnt down all the flats above. I remember seeing this. New flats were built minus a shop.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 22, 2021)

Now the ground floor is a weird car park full of dusty vehicles.


----------



## Johnlj1234 (Jul 22, 2021)

Barker's Corner , Lambeth on Boroughphotos have a view.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 3, 2021)

is the new temporary pedestrian crossing between Valentia Place and Somerleyton Road just that and if so why is it there or are they going to make it permanent?


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> is the new temporary pedestrian crossing between Valentia Place and Somerleyton Road just that and if so why is it there or are they going to make it permanent?


It's only while they're working on the pavement outside Brixton House.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2021)

Something big is kicking off now. Loads of shouting and around 6 police cars outside the Barrier block.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

By gum, the sound system in the Domino Club is loud!


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

Thank fuck they changed the MC. The last one was just shouting his head off in a tuneless manner.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like the Cake Shop opposite the Barrier Block has baked its last bun, and the trendy estate agents seem to have given up the ghost too.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Looks like the Cake Shop opposite the Barrier Block has baked its last bun, and the trendy estate agents seem to have given up the ghost too.


Seems the Herne Hill shop is still there, but baking occurs in Lewisham


			brixton cake shop - Google Search


----------



## CH1 (Aug 27, 2021)

Seems the scourge of 5G Smart Water Meters has now hit Coldharbour Lane.
Not sure what to think about it.
Theoretically I ought to be better off than paying a flat rate based on the rateable value of the property in 1973.

What has pissed me off is the way this was handled by Thames Water.
A couple of letters saying work was being done in the street - and reassuringly also stating that it doesn't affect you if you have not been specifically notified.

This morning I see a massive Thames Water van outside - and a note stuffed through the letter box saying "You can now use your water". I put my head out the front door sand asked what was going on
"Oh, didn't they give you a knock" says the cheeky chappy putting the paving stones back down.

I rang Thames Water metering and had a bizarre but friendly conversation with a lady who told me she live in Ruislip in a large house with a big family, and her next door neighour with no family will be benefiting. She also said that Lambeth was an area where smart water meters have been mandated COMPULSORY.

Looks like I'm stuck with a huge Thames Water vehicle blotting out the sunlight in my kitchen for the rest of the day. That is an insult to injury for me - the reason I haven't bee able to change my dead washing machine for 18 months (apart from Covid) is the aggro of sorting out a contractor to do the work in a controlled parking area - where Thames Water is immune.

Is the a Smart Water Meter thread?  I garther the only way you can read your smart meter is to log onto the Thames Water website and check. Ideal for computer non-savvy pensioners and the like. Just found this by the way. Seems Arqiva can make Thames Water smart metering work - despite being unable to supply BBC Four HD to Coldharbour Lane.

*Mark Cooper, who heads up smart metering at Thames Water, describes reaching the milestone of half a million devices as a 'gamechanger' for the company and for the environment. He talks to Utility Week about the progress and challenges of the programme.*


Thames was the first UK water company to begin widescale deployment of fully smart water meters, known as AMI or advanced metering infrastructure. These differ from the automatic meter reading (AMR) such as drive-by reads that have been adopted more widely across the country, which are themselves a significant step up in terms of usage data compared to manually reading meters in the street.
Over the past six years the company has increased its meter penetration from around 34 per cent to 49 per cent, which Cooper explains was compulsory under the water resource management plan.
“Metering really is the cornerstone of our strategy around our water resources management plan,” Cooper says. “It’s about really punching home the message of taking less water from the
environment and securing water supplies for future generations.”

Moving customers to a meter generally results in water savings, however Cooper says the granular level of data gives further incremental saving when moving to an AMI smart meter.

“We hope to move up from what is a standard 12 per cent saving going from unmetered to metered and pushing that up to 15-17 per cent saving with the smart meters by giving customers an additional view of their usage.”







The data available to Thames on usage has shot up from the two million reads from the ‘dumb’ meter estate the business previously had access to, to 12 million every day.

The company celebrated a half million milestone in April, which was possible thanks to Arqiva’s radio network of 106 masts across the capital which the AMI meters communicate with to feed back data.

etc etc.  Rolling out a smarter water future in London - Utility Week


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Seems the scourge of 5G Smart Water Meters has now hit Coldharbour Lane.
> Not sure what to think about it.
> Theoretically I ought to be better off than paying a flat rate based on the rateable value of the property in 1973.
> 
> ...



Sounds to me like a way this privatised company can make more money out of people.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Sounds to me like a way this privatised company can make more money out of people.


The paranoid in me suggests its so they can measure what you are using - and turn off the supply if you default - all at the touch of a button in Beijing,,,,


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 30, 2021)

Reading the interview with the Water boss. Reducing waste of water through metering is about making the consumer deal with it. Anything other side of the meter is consumers responsibility. So at no cost to Thames Water.

I didn't see anything in the interview about obligation for Thames Water to fix and water loss on their side of the system.

Like a lot of green measures its about making life more difficult for the consumer at individual level.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 30, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Reading the interview with the Water boss. Reducing waste of water through metering is about making the consumer deal with it. Anything other side of the meter is consumers responsibility. So at no cost to Thames Water.
> 
> I didn't see anything in the interview about obligation for Thames Water to fix and water loss on their side of the system.
> 
> Like a lot of green measures its about making life more difficult for the consumer at individual level.



Surely it’s about enabling leak detection on a per house basis rather than a per street ( or whatever ) basis ?

Right now they can only detect leaks on a “this 200 house set uses above average” basis - once you meter you can detect which house has the leak, or that the mains are fucked more than average.

If this lets them fix more leaks - it’s greener.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Surely it’s about enabling leak detection on a per house basis rather than a per street ( or whatever ) basis ?
> 
> Right now they can only detect leaks on a “this 200 house set uses above average” basis - once you meter you can detect which house has the leak, or that the mains are fucked more than average.
> 
> If this lets them fix more leaks - it’s greener.


They are certainly doing a good job on 316 Coldharbour Lane, uninhabitted for 25 years.
I presume a derelict property doesn't pay water rates. Does it pay the standing charge for a meter?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 30, 2021)

CH1 said:


> They are certainly doing a good job on 316 Coldharbour Lane, uninhabitted for 25 years.
> I presume a derelict property doesn't pay water rates. Does it pay the standing charge for a meter?



If they are doing it on the basis I outline above - they’d do every possible mains connection, to maximise their opportunity to detect leaks.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2021)

alex_ said:


> If they are doing it on the basis I outline above - they’d do every possible mains connection, to maximise their opportunity to detect leaks.


From what I was told when I rang them up on Friday  they are prioritising Lambeth.
I predict a fucking great fat-burger under the takeaways opposite the Batrrier Block.
If you cut down on the water in you will end up with blocked sewers. That's my theory and I;m sticking to it.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Surely it’s about enabling leak detection on a per house basis rather than a per street ( or whatever ) basis ?
> 
> Right now they can only detect leaks on a “this 200 house set uses above average” basis - once you meter you can detect which house has the leak, or that the mains are fucked more than average.
> 
> If this lets them fix more leaks - it’s greener.



What I'm not clear on is cutting down on leaks etc on consumer side will be included in Thames Water targets for reducing leaks overall in its system.

Thames Water has patchy track record in reducing water loss across its network.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 31, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> What I'm not clear on is cutting down on leaks etc on consumer side will be included in Thames Water targets for reducing leaks overall in its system.
> 
> Thames Water has patchy track record in reducing water loss across its network.



I’m sure they will if they find it !


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2021)

alex_ said:


> I’m sure they will if they find it !



Really? Why are you so sure?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 31, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Really? Why are you so sure?



You don’t think they’d take the credit and give the regulator a free pass ?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2021)

alex_ said:


> You don’t think they’d take the credit and give the regulator a free pass ?



I don't know what you are going on about.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 31, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I don't know what you are going on about.



Water companies have targets with their regulator to fix leaks, Thames water will be taking all of the credit


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 31, 2021)

I saw them out a couple of weeks back up Brixton Hill, installing. One of the installers took a couple of minutes to explain it when we walked past and nodded a greeting.

I'll give him points for being cheerful


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Water companies have targets with their regulator to fix leaks, Thames water will be taking all of the credit



So you agree Thames bringing in water meters to get people to reduce leaks on their side of meter means they will take credit with regulator despite it being at minimal cost to them. 

There will be winners and losers with meters. Single people or households with no children could benefit. Family households could pay more. Poor families with children could face higher bills.

At least with standard non metered charge you could budget easily.

Since privatisation bills have gone up. Whilst the regulator has had to act at times firmly to get companies like Thames water to stop leaks. 

I do think water is basic need that should not be run by private companies. Its to important to leave to profit seeking business


----------



## alex_ (Sep 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So you agree Thames bringing in water meters to get people to reduce leaks on their side of meter means they will take credit with regulator despite it being at minimal cost to them.
> 
> There will be winners and losers with meters. Single people or households with no children could benefit. Family households could pay more. Poor families with children could face higher bills.
> 
> ...



It’s much worse than this - the cost of metering will be being added to all of our bills.

I think it should be metered as it discourages usage, but perhaps it should only be metered over a certain base rate per hour property. I recognise that this is regressive.

Agree it shouldn’t be run by private companies, certainly not a for profit company - privatisation of water, gas and electricity have had no winners other than exploitative financial engineers.

Alex


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2021)

Closed yet again Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane is closed once again, Thurs 30th Sept 2021


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Dec 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Brixton Square (Carney Place/Chez Mr Bim of Bar) has a concierge. I have to get in there from time to time to deliver a Brixton Society newsletter to a member).
> 
> I generally find the concierge staff very polite, typically smartly dressed South London Caribbean men. Not sure why they don't have women, and also why they occasionally are apt to disappear for a sandwich when you want to get into the complex, but as they say "I've never had any trouble".
> 
> BTW Brixton Square does have some units which were either social or affordable - on the side overlooking the Walton Lodge Laundry. Naturally on my fleeting quarterly visits I have not been able to survey those residents on their salary levels - but it would appear from casual observation that there is a healthy ethnic representation.


We did have a woman concierge but their job is also to take out the huge bins when the dustmen arrives, and they were to heavy for her to push, so they had to get A MAN to come and help her every Wednesday. Obviously this wasn’t viable so now we have a full time man…. Just a fact of life whether you like it or not.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2021)

Wish they'd hurry and reopen the bloody pavement outside Brixton House FFS. It's taken a ridiculous amount of time.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2021)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> We did have a woman concierge but their job is also to take out the huge bins when the dustmen arrives, and they were to heavy for her to push, so they had to get A MAN to come and help her every Wednesday. Obviously this wasn’t viable so now we have a full time man…. Just a fact of life whether you like it or not.


If we were in Russia - or for that matter Italy - I don't think this would an issue.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Dec 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> If we were in Russia - or for that matter Italy - I don't think this would an issue.


Ha ha ha ha now thats a fact.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 21, 2021)

Mr Bim of Bar said:


> We did have a woman concierge but their job is also to take out the huge bins when the dustmen arrives, and they were to heavy for her to push, so they had to get A MAN to come and help her every Wednesday. Obviously this wasn’t viable so now we have a full time man…. Just a fact of life whether you like it or not.


When you say "a man" what you actually mean is "someone physically stronger" is it not?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2022)

294 Coldharbour Lane is up for auction again on 10th February 294 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8SE | Auction House London
The odd thing is the house fetched £1,450,000 in 2016 (same auctioneer) 294 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8SE | Auction House London

If you compare the links you will see that the rents charged to the occupants have risen, from an aggregate value of £76,600 pa to £96,000 pa.
This is almost a 25% rise - over 5 years - in other words 5% increase per year.

I think if you peruse the auction papers you will see the rent is paid for by Lambeth Council as the tenants are homeless pending allocation of properties - some for years.


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 26, 2022)

I read recently that Lambeth has over 36,000 people on the housing waiting list and the average time to be rehoused is 6.5 years ☹️
I don't understand why all this rent they are paying to private landlords for often shitty accomodation couldn't be used built or buy council housing.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jan 27, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> I read recently that Lambeth has over 36,000 people on the housing waiting list and the average time to be rehoused is 6.5 years ☹️
> I don't understand why all this rent they are paying to private landlords for often shitty accomodation couldn't be used built or buy council housing./.




....because Thatcher...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 27, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> ....because Thatcher...


You must be as old as I am.
I don't suppose Blair or Brown could have done something about RTB and no council house building from receipts??


----------



## sparkybird (Jan 27, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> ....because Thatcher...


☹️ Yes I get that, but she's been gone a long time now. Why can she still influence from the grave??!


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2022)

The area outside Coldharbour Lane is all taped off again, I heard what sounded kike a gunshot and a car racing up Moorland Road and turning west along Coldharbour Lane, I went down t take a look to see if anyone had been hit, but there was nothing but now the cops are here. So fed up with this shit.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2022)

Crime scene outside the Barrier Block after 6 shots fired. No casualties reported yet.


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2022)

More info Brixton street closed after multiple shots discharged – photos


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 5, 2022)

Ah I did wonder what had happenned, they were still there at 8:30 in the morning but only the end of moorland road was closed.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Ah I did wonder what had happenned, they were still there at 8:30 in the morning but only the end of moorland road was closed.


Yesterday they were still investigating the house fire in Railton Road too.
A lot of taping off right now.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Yesterday they were still investigating the house fire in Railton Road too.
> A lot of taping off right now.


Trying to establish time and cause of death. The fire may have been started to cover up a murder.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Artisan bread out for the pigeons and rats.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

Gentrification ahoy!  JT Clarke: Luxury Real Estate Investment & Development firm open up on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2022)

Outside the Barrier Block


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2022)

At local residents meeting today. Asked about the Domino club/ Soup building. Which is now boarded up.

According to the local Cllr a surveyor found the building structurally unsound.

Soup Kitchen and Domino club have been offered places elsewhere for time being.

When Council have refurbished building the domino club and Soup Kitchen have right to return.

I don't know all the ins and outs of this. And am suspect of Lambeth official explanations. 

But this is what I was told.

Also Cllr said they wanted the building to end up as a Community Hub.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

Just saw what looked like a _mighty _sound system being unloaded by the middle bit of the Barrier Block....


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2022)

The one on Rushcroft Road is so loud that I've gone to the A23 to give my ears a rest.


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Just saw what looked like a _mighty _sound system being unloaded by the middle bit of the Barrier Block....


But when I went past an hour later some of it was being wheeled back into the van.... Curious.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2022)

There's an awful lot of motorbikes currently revving up outside the Barrier Block.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Getting rather sick of high speed internet installers and cablers and surveyors parking outside my place, getting the hatches up and pissing about with the cables.

This morning I had the pleasure of a white "builder" type person parking himself outside my kitchen window and un leashing his laptop on top of the wheelie bins. Then he paces up and down the street checking door numbers and wielding a yellow painted heavy metal cramp/crowbar thingy.

Today's squad are from Avonline Networks. Early on in the digital revolution we had G Network - who have actually sold an installation to two doors down. Maybe their kids need gaming or Bitcoin or something? Wonder if they'll keep it when it reverts from 6 months free to £45/month?

As a Green Party member (no they haven't thrown me out yet!) I want to state that the Fibre revolution seems to be the most un-green thing yet to happen with a government subsidy.

With ADSL copper we had the continuing use of 100 year old infrastructure for phone/ internet/internet tv etc etc.
with the added advantage that in a power failure the phones still worked.

Now we are getting all these £50 per month duplicate services with NO PHONE, subsidised by the government and involving multiple digging up of road and pavement.

Not only that BT/Openreach customers will lose their analogue phone service in 2025.

What the fuck is going on - and why am I paying for it?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Getting rather sick of high speed internet installers and cablers and surveyors parking outside my place, getting the hatches up and pissing about with the cables.
> 
> This morning I had the pleasure of a white "builder" type person parking himself outside my kitchen window and un leashing his laptop on top of the wheelie bins. Then he paces up and down the street checking door numbers and wielding a yellow painted heavy metal cramp/crowbar thingy.
> 
> ...



I keep getting letters from G network asking me to sign up.

Given that phone services were privatised on basis that competition is good for consumers I'm wondering how G Network got the monopoly of full fibre on my street. 

So this network is only accessible if one pays G Network?

Not exactly competition is it. 

Plus G Network letters say join up but to confirm will do credit check. Kind of feel I will stay with my longstanding Internet provider for time being.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I keep getting letters from G network asking me to sign up.
> 
> Given that phone services were privatised on basis that competition is good for consumers I'm wondering how G Network got the monopoly of full fibre on my street.
> 
> ...


I don't think G Network does have a monopoly. Virgin Cable is there (probably most expensive as they include their cable TV service)
Hyper something or other may be the ones currently cabling up.
And I believe there is another one (((ANOTHER ONE!!!)))
Talk about built in redundancy.

Just watching Newnight discussing online gambling.
No doubt greatly enhanced by fibre optic cables,

I went to a Methodist school. Online casino operators would have been locked up and the key thrown away - by my educators.
Quite right too!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 30, 2022)

I thought i might try G Network, it's dirt cheap. See moneysavingexpert. But it excludes line rental, and I'm too poor for such luxuries.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I thought i might try G Network, it's dirt cheap. See moneysavingexpert. But it excludes line rental, and I'm too poor for such luxuries.


G Network did theirs a year ago.
And they don;t provide landline phone. Not that anyone except me has a landline these days.
It does stop the GP discussing your smoking and drinking in Sainsburys however.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I thought i might try G Network, it's dirt cheap. See moneysavingexpert. But it excludes line rental, and I'm too poor for such luxuries.


I was about to sign up to them a couple of months ago and then took a look at their reviews and decided against it. But I took a look just now and they "seem to" have improved massively....


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> G Network did theirs a year ago.
> And they don;t provide landline phone. Not that anyone except me has a landline these days.
> It does stop the GP discussing your smoking and drinking in Sainsburys however.


Hang on, it's fibre innit? So no need for a landline. Hmmm. 150 Mb for £12 a month.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Hang on, it's fibre innit? So no need for a landline. Hmmm. 150 Mb for £12 a month.


Mobilista!!!


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2022)

My mobile service from Lebara is dirt cheap and their data is fast enough, so goodbye landline!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I don't think G Network does have a monopoly. Virgin Cable is there (probably most expensive as they include their cable TV service)
> Hyper something or other may be the ones currently cabling up.
> And I believe there is another one (((ANOTHER ONE!!!)))
> Talk about built in redundancy.
> ...



I thought there were two kinds of fibre. One that goes to the nearest junction box. Then last bit is the old copper. The second that takes the fibre cable right into your own home. Which G Network do. What I don't know is if the G Network can be used by other providers to take cable directly into my home.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 1, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Hang on, it's fibre innit? So no need for a landline. Hmmm. 150 Mb for £12 a month.


I was looking at GNetwork recently and there were loads of terrible reviews about installation taking months / never happening. Enough to put me off at the time. That was Google - the Trustpilot reviews are better though.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I thought there were two kinds of fibre. One that goes to the nearest junction box. Then last bit is the old copper. The second that takes the fibre cable right into your own home. Which G Network do. What I don't know is if the G Network can be used by other providers to take cable directly into my home.


BT and other Openreach suppliers are supposed to be doing full fibre eventually.
Virgin - at least in Brixton is full fibre, but slower than G Network.

I don't know the technical reasons for the speed differences, but you are quite right BT, PlusNet, Co-op etc are only currently offering "Fibre to cabinet" in Coldharbour Lane.
Not sure what advantage that has over copper - my Youtube/iPlayer etc seems to work OK on copper.

I am worried about the loss of analogue phone in 2025 though. 
I don't particularly want to have a mobile phone contract in addition to the landline.
That said one of my friends claims you can get good internet on TV & PC via 5g mobile on EE.
Don't know how that works - but if it's true why do they keep digging up the roads?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 1, 2022)

Fibre can provide much more bandwidth than copper. Especially important for the cables that run to the cabinets because they are carrying data for many connections. On the other hand the cable that runs into your house only needs to carry data for your connection. So an old copper cable might be perfectly sufficient for some people's usage.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 3, 2022)

I use Community Fibre, which is one of the 3-4 smaller fibre to the home providers. The day to day service itself is good, exactly what I pay for. The installation was as promised. The after sale customer service was awful.

Someone sent me an article on these so called "alt nets" a week or so ago from the FT and basically the sector doesn't seem super healthy. Everyone is racing to build and worried about running out of money before getting to a sustainable size. Turning on the services and the supporting customers of the services seems to be problem.

Apparently they are all expecting most of them to go merge, go busy or be bought out by one of the big providers like Virgin.


----------



## Winot (Jul 3, 2022)

The name ‘Community’ fibre is a bit rich - isn’t it just a private company making money like any other? I looked up their prices and they are comparable to Hyperoptic which we have.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I use Community Fibre, which is one of the 3-4 smaller fibre to the home providers. The day to day service itself is good, exactly what I pay for. The installation was as promised. The after sale customer service was awful.
> 
> Someone sent me an article on these so called "alt nets" a week or so ago from the FT and basically the sector doesn't seem super healthy. Everyone is racing to build and worried about running out of money before getting to a sustainable size. Turning on the services and the supporting customers of the services seems to be problem.
> 
> Apparently they are all expecting most of them to go merge, go busy or be bought out by one of the big providers like Virgin.


Funnily enough only G Network is able to supply my bit of Coldharbour Lane at present - though Community Fibre and Hyperoptic both invite you to "register an interest"
There are also spoof sites out there asking you to check for G Network speeds then offering the old faithfuls -  BT, Virgin, Vodaphone, EE, Shell and Uncle Tom Cobbly and all - all being fibre to cabinet at fibre to cabinet speed.

I doubt anyone can remember but when cable TV and phone was rolled out the country was divided into chunks by borough. Lambeth. Lewsham, Southwark and Greenwich got Videotron. Wandsworth, Merton and Croydon got United Artists.

I know there are some nerdy types on here. For a special treat look at this The Telecommunications (Licence Modification) (Cable and Local Delivery Operator Licences) Regulations 1999 No. 2454

Amazing they ever thought so many local TV stations and networks would work. They didn't learn either - there are very few "local" Freeview stations on Freeview channel 8. 

I have to say most people I know who subscribed to cable TV and phone back then kept it - for the football.
And they seem to be the sort who can't fiddle about with an aerial and are happy to pay a premium price for a premium product.

Much like most Brixton pub customers apparently.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 3, 2022)

Signed up to G networks for their 6 months free/ cheaper than BT after that. (24£ a month compared to bt being 40£) Installation took awhile to arrange but when the date was sorted they definitely delivered. Their techs where very obliging and ensured we got the Wi-Fi hub where we wanted it. Speeds have been x5 Bt. 


BusLanes said:


> I use Community Fibre, which is one of the 3-4 smaller fibre to the home providers. The day to day service itself is good, exactly what I pay for. The installation was as promised. The after sale customer service was awful.
> 
> Someone sent me an article on these so called "alt nets" a week or so ago from the FT and basically the sector doesn't seem super healthy. Everyone is racing to build and worried about running out of money before getting to a sustainable size. Turning on the services and the supporting customers of the services seems to be problem.
> 
> Apparently they are all expecting most of them to go merge, go busy or be bought out by one of the big providers like Virgin.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 3, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Signed up to G networks for their 6 months free/ cheaper than BT after that. (24£ a month compared to bt being 40£) Installation took awhile to arrange but when the date was sorted they definitely delivered. Their techs where very obliging and ensured we got the Wi-Fi hub where we wanted it. Speeds have been x5 Bt.


I've ordered it. £12 per month for year 1. Amazing, if it works.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I've ordered it. £12 per month for year 1. Amazing, if it works.


They where veery thorough when it came to all the cable installations and what the connection speed was before they left. Great service!


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 3, 2022)

Winot said:


> The name ‘Community’ fibre is a bit rich - isn’t it just a private company making money like any other? I looked up their prices and they are comparable to Hyperoptic which we have.



Oh absolutely.

But they're the only one on our street. Think was done a year or more back, long before we moved here 

Our old street, around the corner, had G Network installation whilst we lived there which was pretty disruptive but then they didn't actually roll it out for a while and we were planning to move anyway.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2022)

Wonderful news - Hyperoptic are obviously going to go live in Coldharbour Lane!
Today's van is a Hyperoptic one with two Hyperoptic staff going up and down the road with large phones/instruments.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 4, 2022)

I have community fibre.  Very happy with it so far.  At least gets me away from Talktalk.    You would not believe the shit I've had from them.  Took two months to sort it out, and get rid of them.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2022)

It's paaaarty time outside the Barrier Block again tonight!


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 6, 2022)

editor said:


> It's paaaarty time outside the Barrier Block again tonight!


it went on till about 6 this morning bastards


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2022)

organicpanda said:


> it went on till about 6 this morning bastards


Yep. It seemed louder than usual but at least the parties don't take place right under my flat any more


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 6, 2022)

organicpanda said:


> it went on till about 6 this morning bastards


That's very inconsiderate for a Tuesday night.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 7, 2022)

Sorry to abuse this thread with my Micro-site concerns - but I am not allowed on NextDoor as not having a mobile phone they cannot identify me.






						294 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8SE | Auction House London
					






					auctionhouselondon.co.uk
				




294 Coldharbour Lane - offered at auction n February this year - but withdrawn prior. Guide price was £1.5 million.
Surprised to day to see a Southwark Council team turn up this morning and clear the house - including disinfectant, masks etc.
There were 8-10 people living in there who had been Lambeth Council tenants awaiting permanent housing. One had been there more than 5 years.

Apparently no more. Changes afoot.
But why a Southwark Council team doing house clearance in Lambeth? 
They were there all day - so not just binmen doing a job on the side (I asume)
I did ask one of the chaps taking a breather on the house steps and got what the Police call a "No comment" interview.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I have to say most people I know who subscribed to cable TV and phone back then kept it - for the football.
> And they seem to be the sort who can't fiddle about with an aerial and are happy to pay a premium price for a premium product.
> 
> Much like most Brixton pub customers apparently.


oh no is this me? except we dont have any football channels.  Back in the days of analog when we had an indoor aerial extended with a coathanger we were always having to fiddle with it and the signal wasn't good.   I live in a basement with nowhere to put an arial and I just don't understand the tech, struggled to connect our telebox.  I dont think have a premium product - just basic virgin tv - but I seem to be paying premium prices.  Community fibre are bombarding us with sales stuff -  but I dont understand what they are offering or if we can get tv via them? or do any of the other companies provide tv and internet?  argggh! I hate this century.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> But why a Southwark Council team doing house clearance in Lambeth?



it's not unknown for a council to have some council homes outside its own area - there's a big city of london corporation estate off the old kent road, and i know we had some when i did housing benefits at an inner london council (it got complicated, as they had to claim housing benefit from us, but council tax benefit from the council where they lived) - single properties may be a bit more unusual, though


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 7, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh no is this me? except we dont have any football channels.  Back in the days of analog when we had an indoor aerial extended with a coathanger we were always having to fiddle with it and the signal wasn't good.   I live in a basement with nowhere to put an arial and I just don't understand the tech, struggled to connect our telebox.  I dont think have a premium product - just basic virgin tv - but I seem to be paying premium prices.  Community fibre are bombarding us with sales stuff -  but I dont understand what they are offering or if we can get tv via them? or do any of the other companies provide tv and internet?  argggh! I hate this century.


There are indoor aerials for modern digital TVs. I have this one  https://www.amazon.co.uk/RGTech-Monarch-50-Indoor-Freeview-Black/dp/B01M658GTW Is there somewhere above ground it could go?  It's plastic-covered, so if it was outside it wouldn't rust. You could connect it with an extension lead  Coaxial TV Aerial Cable Extension RF Fly Lead Digital Male to Male Coax 1m - 50m  | eBay


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 7, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Back in the days of analog when we had an indoor aerial extended with a coathanger we were always having to fiddle with it and the signal wasn't good.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 7, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> There are indoor aerials for modern digital TVs. I have this one  https://www.amazon.co.uk/RGTech-Monarch-50-Indoor-Freeview-Black/dp/B01M658GTW Is there somewhere above ground it could go?  It's plastic-covered, so if it was outside it wouldn't rust. You could connect it with an extension lead  Coaxial TV Aerial Cable Extension RF Fly Lead Digital Male to Male Coax 1m - 50m  | eBay


Just switched from BT Infinity (60£) a month to GNetworks (24£) a month, first 6 months free and they are 5x faster. No landline though, never used the BT one.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> oh no is this me? except we dont have any football channels.  Back in the days of analog when we had an indoor aerial extended with a coathanger we were always having to fiddle with it and the signal wasn't good.   I live in a basement with nowhere to put an arial and I just don't understand the tech, struggled to connect our telebox.  I dont think have a premium product - just basic virgin tv - but I seem to be paying premium prices.  Community fibre are bombarding us with sales stuff -  but I dont understand what they are offering or if we can get tv via them? or do any of the other companies provide tv and internet?  argggh! I hate this century.


Which channels do you want?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 8, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> There are indoor aerials for modern digital TVs. I have this one  https://www.amazon.co.uk/RGTech-Monarch-50-Indoor-Freeview-Black/dp/B01M658GTW Is there somewhere above ground it could go?  It's plastic-covered, so if it was outside it wouldn't rust. You could connect it with an extension lead  Coaxial TV Aerial Cable Extension RF Fly Lead Digital Male to Male Coax 1m - 50m  | eBay


we have a ground floor extension - where sky tested the reception years ago. Apparently our tree and the all the surrounding builings affected the signal. Would it be the same with any aerial or was that just Sky?  

Sky recommended we site an aerial on the roof - which we don't own and have no access too - which is why we went with cable instead.


David Clapson said:


> Which channels do you want?


the grlf really enjoys 'At the races' showing the horse racing all day. It like a bookies round here. Otherwise I suppose the terrestial / freeview ones would be ok as we seem to watch BBC and C4 the most.  And netflix.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2022)

At the races must be quite expensive if that's the only channel you watch which you couldn't get for free. Do you buy box sets and movies?  

What's your monthly Virgin bill?  And your Netlfix bill? 

Is your Virgin broadband service good? Put your post code in here to see if you can get Gnet https://www.g.network/address-checker

Do you also have a landline? 

I think the Sky thingie on the roof would have been a satellite dish which has to point precisely at a certain satellite. An indoor aerial for your TV wouldn't be nearly as fussy. Just stick it on a wall in your ground floor extension. Sometimes if I can't get a strong signal for a particular channel I move it a little...dangle it off a light switch or a picture frame or something. It weighs next to nothing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 8, 2022)

Thanks David Clapson. I'm far too mean to buy any movies or tv stuff and we get netflix for free on someone elses account. Virgin is £54 +  for broadband tv and house phone. We are planning on getting rid of the landline anyway and replacing it with a second mobile with better reception (virgin mobile signal here is really dodgy too).   We'll have to look into what racing channels we can get/buy, its the grlfs main pasttime and keeps her endlessly amused 364 days a year - and jumping up and down down shouting _come one_ and _get in_ is her main form of exercise too. 

Thanks for info re aerials, they are a lot cheaper now (they were really expensive 20 years ago when there was no way of knowing if they would even work) and  thanks for Gnetwork info - I'd never heard of them


----------



## Rushy (Jul 8, 2022)

Not clear whether it refers to the colour or the railway it backs onto but either way it seems like an appropriate use of the term "vibrant" for this maisonette on Coldharbour Lane for £700K.


----------



## technical (Jul 8, 2022)

Imagine waking up in there with a hangover


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 8, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Not clear whether it refers to the colour or the railway it backs onto but either way it seems like an appropriate use of the term "vibrant" for this maisonette on Coldharbour Lane for £700K.


Perhaps they misspelled 'vibrates' as I'm betting it does when the train passes.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Not clear whether it refers to the colour or the railway it backs onto but either way it seems like an appropriate use of the term "vibrant" for this maisonette on Coldharbour Lane for £700K.


Funnily enough the decor of that property as shown in the estate agent's photos is rather like my own place - roughly 10 doors down - was when I moved in in 1986.
I spent hundreds of pounds on carpentry having cupboards put in to cover the bare brick walls.
Presumably Right Move would say I made a terrible mistake 36 years ago.

There are about 4 properties suddenly on sale down here in SW9 8SE right now - which is quite unusual.

PS regarding railway vibration - surely it must be time for compensation? After all according to the adverts you can now get compensated if someone sold you a diesel car!


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Thanks David Clapson. I'm far too mean to buy any movies or tv stuff and we get netflix for free on someone elses account. Virgin is £54 +  for broadband tv and house phone. We are planning on getting rid of the landline anyway and replacing it with a second mobile with better reception (virgin mobile signal here is really dodgy too).   We'll have to look into what racing channels we can get/buy, its the grlfs main pasttime and keeps her endlessly amused 364 days a year - and jumping up and down down shouting _come one_ and _get in_ is her main form of exercise too.
> 
> Thanks for info re aerials, they are a lot cheaper now (they were really expensive 20 years ago when there was no way of knowing if they would even work) and  thanks for Gnetwork info - I'd never heard of them


GNet is an amazing bargain - see Madolesance's posts. By coincidence I am having it installed right now. There are two engineers here! Free for the first 6 months, then £24 per month for the next 6 months. 1 year contract, which you can cancel for any reason in the first 3 months. After that you can cancel if there is "cessation  of service". Before I signed I asked them to define cessation, and said I would consider it to be loss of service for 24 hours. No reply, but I think it covers me. 

You don't need a landline for GNet. I'm getting rid of mine this month, hooray!

Lebara Mobile is dirt cheap with no commitment and uses the Vodafone network.

GNet has no TV packages. As i'm sure you know, to get the Sky gee gees you need the whole Sky Sports package, and there are no cheap ways to get it. But it sounds like you get lots of fun from it. I had a look at Moneysavingexpert.com and the only tip I could find for your scenario is to call Virgin and haggle. Tell them you're moving to GNet!  I bet they'll hate that.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> GNet is an amazing bargain - see Madolesance's posts. By coincidence I am having it installed right now. There are two engineers here! Free for the first 6 months, then £24 per month for the next 6 months. 1 year contract, which you can cancel for any reason in the first 3 months. After that you can cancel if there is "cessation  of service". Before I signed I asked them to define cessation, and said I would consider it to be loss of service for 24 hours. No reply, but I think it covers me.
> 
> You don't need a landline for GNet. I'm getting rid of mine this month, hooray!
> 
> ...


I appreciate you are now a convert and true believer in G Network - but for people who want landline phone, cable TV and internet I think Virgin is reasonable value - and faster than a BT based package.

On a related matter since you have clearly done research - can you hang onto an idiosyncratic email address from a traditional supplier (in my case Force 9) if you have pimped to G Network?


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Not clear whether it refers to the colour or the railway it backs onto but either way it seems like an appropriate use of the term "vibrant" for this maisonette on Coldharbour Lane for £700K.


I like this room, mind


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I appreciate you are now a convert and true believer in G Network - but for people who want landline phone, cable TV and internet I think Virgin is reasonable value - and faster than a BT based package.
> 
> On a related matter since you have clearly done research - can you hang onto an idiosyncratic email address from a traditional supplier (in my case Force 9) if you have pimped to G Network?


Not quite a convert...waiting for holes to be drilled in the wall. Not looking forward to that. And as you say, GNet is just broadband, nothing more. I get all my box sets and films from Pirate Bay, but I appreciate that wouldn't suit everyone. 

I would never tie myself to an email service from an ISP. It's a trap. I went with Gmail eons ago. There might be a way to reroute your Force 9 emails to a Gmail account. You could ask at the Plusnet community forum. Forum


----------



## Rushy (Jul 8, 2022)

editor said:


> I like this room, mind
> 
> View attachment 331164


It certainly ticks the vibrant box. 

Yes it's a pretty cool flat all in all.


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 8, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> we have a ground floor extension - where sky tested the reception years ago. Apparently our tree and the all the surrounding builings affected the signal. Would it be the same with any aerial or was that just Sky?
> 
> Sky recommended we site an aerial on the roof - which we don't own and have no access too - which is why we went with cable instead.
> 
> the grlf really enjoys 'At the races' showing the horse racing all day. It like a bookies round here. Otherwise I suppose the terrestial / freeview ones would be ok as we seem to watch BBC and C4 the most.  And netflix.


Do you have any techie friends? 

Because I think a Kodi Stick might be the solution for you if you have a TV that has USB slots.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> v  your Do you have any techie friends?
> 
> Because I think a Kodi Stick might be the solution for you if you have a TV that has USB slots.


What is Kodi? Sounds like a nerd's Roku.
The Kodi guide I just read says a lot about using Virtual VPNs - which sounds a bit paranoid. Why would you need to conceal your choice of viewing from prying eyes?
The guide akso implied that your ISP might ban streaming by a Kodi device. Why might that be?

I'm not sure if I had Virgin cable TV that I would necessarily be tempted to cancel the contract in favour of a service that needs a Virtual VPN to avoid prying eyes!

BTW I have Roku and that works on Youtube and iPlayer - but the Roku extras are a bit lame.
You get France 24 and DW TV (German world service) - both of whcih just have 4 minute clips about specific news items - not continuous coverage.
The SciFi Channel on Roku is great though - but is all that Plan 9 from outer space stuff that used to be on "The Worst Films Ever Made" on Channel 4 when it first started.


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

CH1 said:


> What is Kodi? Sounds like a nerd's Roku.
> The Kodi guide I just read says a lot about using Virtual VPNs - which sounds a bit paranoid. Why would you need to conceal your choice of viewing from prying eyes?
> The guide akso implied that your ISP might ban streaming by a Kodi device. Why might that be?



I should disambiguate here - there's a difference between the Kodi project (an open-source media player with a TV-friendly interface) and a "Kodi box" (meaning Kodi the media player bundled with a bunch of unofficial add-ons, usually for the purpose of obtaining access to stuff through unconventional means).

VPNs are commonly used to work around what's called geo-blocking - for instance, BBC's iplayer is accessible to anyone coming from a UK-allocated IP address; come at it from a US IP address and no Attenorough for you. However, a VPN can bounce your connection from the US to a UK exit node which makes it look like you're coming in from the UK, thus granting you access. Conversely, you might want to sign up to a US-only VOD service when you're living outside of the States.

There's also the grey-market Kodi add-ons that need the use of a VPN for access because the service itself is flat-out illegal.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 8, 2022)

Community Fibre do have a TV bundle add on to fibre but no idea how good or bad it is


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2022)

stdP said:


> I should disambiguate here - there's a difference between the Kodi project (an open-source media player with a TV-friendly interface) and a "Kodi box" (meaning Kodi the media player bundled with a bunch of unofficial add-ons, usually for the purpose of obtaining access to stuff through unconventional means).
> 
> VPNs are commonly used to work around what's called geo-blocking - for instance, BBC's iplayer is accessible to anyone coming from a UK-allocated IP address; come at it from a US IP address and no Attenorough for you. However, a VPN can bounce your connection from the US to a UK exit node which makes it look like you're coming in from the UK, thus granting you access. Conversely, you might want to sign up to a US-only VOD service when you're living outside of the States.
> 
> There's also the grey-market Kodi add-ons that need the use of a VPN for access because the service itself is flat-out illegal.


All the nudge nudge illegal Kodi stuff...do they mean torrenting?  Sounds like an overcomplicated alternative to Tor and Pirate Bay, both of which cost nothing, and don't need a VPN


----------



## stdP (Jul 8, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> All the nudge nudge illegal Kodi stuff...do they mean torrenting?  Sounds like an overcomplicated alternative to Tor and Pirate Bay, both of which cost nothing, and don't need a VPN



I don't think so, no - AIUI it's largely plugins that will let you stream stuff from Dubious Sources - either by VPNs to dodge geo-blocking, or VPNs to a stream of someone re-broadcasting content over tinterwebs. Don't touch any of it myself but I hear the latter is very popular for live sports.

Obv. if you want to torrent stuff on the side and have kodi or whatever display it you don't need any dodgy stuff in kodi to facilitate that (although IIRC there's a number of kodi add-ons to facilitate torrenting stuff if that's your bag).


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 8, 2022)

So there are clever ways of getting live football and boxing for free? Didn't know that. AverageJoe's suggestion for friendofdorothy's nags would be great if it can be made to work. A saving of £300 per annum, to be blown at William Hill.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 8, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Do you have any techie friends?
> 
> Because I think a Kodi Stick might be the solution for you if you have a TV that has USB slots.





CH1 said:


> What is Kodi? Sounds like a nerd's Roku.
> The Kodi guide I just read says a lot about using Virtual VPNs - which sounds a bit paranoid. Why would you need to conceal your choice of viewing from prying eyes?
> The guide akso implied that your ISP might ban streaming by a Kodi device. Why might that be?


no idea what either of you are talking about.  My neice who connected the telebox lives hundreds of miles away.    You lot are the nearest thing I have to techie friends.



David Clapson said:


> So there are clever ways of getting live football and boxing for free? Didn't know that. AverageJoe's suggestion for friendofdorothy's nags would be great if it can be made to work. A saving of £300 per annum, to be blown at William Hill.


Is this what that translates to in english?  buscador please investigate


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 9, 2022)

My new GNetwork service is ridiculous. It's one third of the cost of Plusnet but 15 times faster. I have no idea what to do with it.


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 9, 2022)

You lie! They are shit and regularly drip out for no reason. I miss BT!





madolesance said:


> Signed up to G networks for their 6 months free/ cheaper than BT after that. (24£ a month compared to bt being 40£) Installation took awhile to arrange but when the date was sorted they definitely delivered. Their techs where very obliging and ensured we got the Wi-Fi hub where we wanted it. Speeds have been x5 Bt.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 9, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> You lie! They are shit and regularly drip out for no reason. I miss BT!



Is it the isp or the wifi ?


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2022)

Here's how the Barrier Block party looked like at 2.30am this morning


----------



## madolesance (Jul 9, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's how the Barrier Block party looked like at 2.30am this morning
> 
> View attachment 331405


Looks like it's on again tonight. Guess this is what happens when people have no where local to go and party.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Looks like it's on again tonight. Guess this is what happens when people have no where local to go and party.


Most of the pubs have gone (including the old Angel opposite) so that just leaves outdoor spaces....


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's how the Barrier Block party looked like at 2.30am this morning
> 
> View attachment 331405


Have you never been to Grenada?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2022)

Maybe that guy needs to fucking turn it down a bit seeing as barely anyone is there to hear him.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2022)

They're REALLY taking the fucking piss tonight. Nearly 5am and the music is on full blast...


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 30, 2022)

editor said:


> They're REALLY taking the fucking piss tonight. Nearly 5am and the music is on full blast...


six fucking thirty they fucking stopped, I lie in bed thinking of all the ways I could kill them - not restful


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

I wish they'd either get on and have a proper fight or shut the fuck up with all the endless macho shouting.


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2022)

Is it my imagination or has the Barrier Block sound system been upgraded?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Is it my imagination or has the Barrier Block sound system been upgraded?


Dunno - but if I get another visit from the plod about my creating a disturbance I'll point them in your direction.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 6, 2022)

editor said:


> Is it my imagination or has the Barrier Block sound system been upgraded?


I suppose if The Police aren't going to do anything about it the people involved will just take the piss more and more.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I suppose if The Police aren't going to do anything about it the people involved will just take the piss more and more.


I do find it weird how the police have never got involved because it must be absolutely deafening for those living close by.

I've never complained about the noise as a point of principle,  but this is the loudest, regular, early morning sound system I've ever heard in nearly 30 years. And some of the time there's only about 15 drunk people keeping up half the neighbourhood.


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 6, 2022)

editor said:


> I do find it weird how the police have never got involved because it must be absolutely deafening for those living close by.
> 
> I've never complained about the noise as a point of principle,  but this is the loudest, regular, early morning sound system I've ever heard in nearly 30 years. And some of the time there's only about 15 drunk people keeping up half the neighbourhood.


it is the worst I've ever experienced and because of the new(ish) flats surrounding us it echo's both front and back so there's no escape. the police have never been interested - it is a council noise pollution problem even though they have a fully set up festival kitchen and sometimes a bar set up as well, council hours for noise pollution is between 9 a.m and 5 p.m very useful. it is Jamaican Independence weekend which is a normal party time there and completely expected, however the current Sunday to Thursday crew can fuck right off


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 6, 2022)

organicpanda said:


> it is the worst I've ever experienced and because of the new(ish) flats surrounding us it echo's both front and back so there's no escape. the police have never been interested - it is a council noise pollution problem even though they have a fully set up festival kitchen and sometimes a bar set up as well, council hours for noise pollution is between 9 a.m and 5 p.m very useful. it is Jamaican Independence weekend which is a normal party time there and completely expected, however the current Sunday to Thursday crew can fuck right off


not that I've ever contacted the police, just watched them go by


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2022)

organicpanda said:


> it is the worst I've ever experienced and because of the new(ish) flats surrounding us it echo's both front and back so there's no escape. the police have never been interested - it is a council noise pollution problem even though they have a fully set up festival kitchen and sometimes a bar set up as well, council hours for noise pollution is between 9 a.m and 5 p.m very useful. it is Jamaican Independence weekend which is a normal party time there and completely expected, however the current Sunday to Thursday crew can fuck right off


I saw how it should be done - in Grenada 1981. The revolutionary government used to throw "sports days" with mega sized sound systems doing Reggae. Calypso seemed to be banned - too satirical perhaps?
Anyway government expected people to be doing this between 6 am and 6pm (ie daylight hours) - and freeroaders and capitalist lackeys outstaying their welcome would be taken to court no doubt.
I stayed in a house opposite the courthouse in Grenville and people were prosecuted for shouting and swearing in the cinema! Still even though it was a Marxist government the magistrate sat beneath a portrait of the Queen. 
Bonus video: Grenada Tourist board - a drive round Grenville.
In 40 years nothing seems to have changed - including the government's emphasis on the fish market and the nutmeg pool, not the beaches!


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 1, 2022)

somebody has nicked all the doorbells (5 in total) off the wall outside our gate no evidence of them being smashed, unless they had a dustpan and brush with them, just gone, if someone approaches you selling secondhand doorbells, they're ours


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2022)

Never got to try this place out..


----------



## alex_ (Sep 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Never got to try this place out..




Electricity prices ?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Electricity prices ?


Could be loads of different reasons.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 13, 2022)

Ron Higgins started a thread on MOBS Facebook group with this picture of the Loughborough Park Tavern (formerly opposite Brixton Cake Shop). There is a thread on here somewhere, but Anthony Pike on MOBS asking if it might be the same architect as Carlton Mansions - the façade is a bit similar. Gramsci


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Ron Higgins started a thread on MOBS Facebook group with this picture of the Loughborough Park Tavern (formerly opposite Brixton Cake Shop). There is a thread on here somewhere, but Anthony Pike on MOBS asking if it might be the same architect as Carlton Mansions - the façade is a bit similar. Gramsci
> View attachment 342526


Thread is here: Royal Veteran/Loughborough Park Tavern on Coldharbour Lane/ Moorlands Rd SW9

You posted: 



> Apparently the firm who produced the design for the rebuilt pub was Eedle and Meyers of 8 Railway Approach Southwark. They did several south London local pubs including the Dover Castle, Little Surrey Street and the Larkhall Tavern, in Clapham.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2022)

Developers at work at 316 Coldharbour Lane. Walked past today and the front door was wide open
I'd been prepared to seize the moment, and here are a couple of photos of the shell of 316 with operatives lurking in the bowels. I have had to reduce contrast using an old WinXP programme - the camera flash wouldn't fire - which maybe was just as well because the owner/worker/modern slave got very agitated and started shouting at me in Chinese, so I waved goodbye and legged it to Streatham.
On the Lambeth incompetence thread mentioned what was going on here - and that a Lambeth Building Control person told a neighbour - on the phone - "Check what they are allowed to do online, then get back to me!"
Actually there is not much of the building there at the moment in this mid-terrace property.
I wonder if they are insured? If they make a mistake and damage 318 and/or 314 who will sort THAT out?
The latest planning application I can find on this property was turned down in 2020. The developer is a new owner who does not think planning or building control, affect them I reckon

Thanks to editor for Buzz photo 2020, teuchter is this of interest? I reckon there's every Health and Safety breach in the book going on here (speaking as one who failed a NEBOSH course at Southwark College!)


----------



## CH1 (Oct 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Developers at work at 316 Coldharbour Lane. Walked past today and the front door was wide open
> I'd been prepared to seize the moment, and here are a couple of photos of the shell of 316 with operatives lurking in the bowels. I have had to reduce contrast using an old WinXP programme - the camera flash wouldn't fire - which maybe was just as well because the owner/worker/modern slave got very agitated and started shouting at me in Chinese, so I waved goodbye and legged it to Streatham.
> On the Lambeth incompetence thread mentioned what was going on here - and that a Lambeth Building Control person told a neighbour - on the phone - "Check what they are allowed to do online, then get back to me!"
> Actually there is not much of the building there at the moment in this mid-terrace property.
> ...


Further to all this - there was a building control application on 18th July. No drawings. I've never looked these up so I don't know how public this info is. But definitely no planning application from the present owner - and the previous 2 applications - and appeals - were refused.

Maybe this new owner is familiar with "The Art of the Deal" - like - do you want it repaired - or do you want it to fall down? And how about a repair grant?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2022)

I saw that house from the train (ie from the back) the other day and noticed that there wasn't much of its insides left.

If, as the building control notice says, it's just an internal rebuild, then they don't necessarily have to get planning permission as well.

And if that notice has been made to building control, then there ought to be a building control inspector coming to site periodically to look at what they are doing.

If someone's worried that they have made the building itself unsafe, then they can report it to Lambeth








						Report a dangerous structure
					

We provide a 24-hour service for reporting dangerous structures.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




If the worry is that the site is being operated in a way that puts people working there at risk then I think it's the HSE





						Tell us about a health and safety issue - Contact HSE
					

Tell us about a health and safety issue in your workplace, another workplace or a public space.




					www.hse.gov.uk
				




I reckon if I lived next door I would be pleased that they are finally doing some work to fix it up. Obviously if I saw something they were doing that thought was going to lead to something collapsing, then my feelings would be different.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2022)

Early morning rider.


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2022)

Yet another Coldharbour Lane smash


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Yet another Coldharbour Lane smash
> 
> View attachment 348316


Hasn't the car on the right been lurking there for the best part of a week? Or is the picture fresh from a week ago?
Personally I would like to see Coldharbour Lane turned into a LTN.


----------



## BoulieB (Nov 2, 2022)

What's the story with the continual litter/ rubbish along Coldharbour from Valencia Place to Loughborough Park. The rubbish bin situation is getting out of control - so messy every morning!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2022)

BoulieB said:


> What's the story with the continual litter/ rubbish along Coldharbour from Valencia Place to Loughborough Park. The rubbish bin situation is getting out of control - so messy every morning!


On my side (north ie railway side) its because we don't have front gardens - so the wheelie bins live on the street permanently.
Sorry about that - maybe Lambeth Vestry planning committee should have had some foresight when the buildings were erected in the 1850s/1860s.


----------



## BoulieB (Nov 2, 2022)

Thanks but for no need for the sarcasm - turns people off using these forums. 

I was trying to see how the rubbish situation could be improved. There's always bags of rubbish that are not picked up by the binmen and not enough street bins for litter from what I can see - especially the block around Brixton Station Road/ Gresham Road/ Coldharbour Lane/ Valencia Place. It would be nice to know if anyone had any luck with the council if they have any plans to improve the situation as they have not responded to my email(s).


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 2, 2022)

BoulieB said:


> Thanks but for no need for the sarcasm - turns people off using these forums.
> 
> I was trying to see how the rubbish situation could be improved. There's always bags of rubbish that are not picked up by the binmen and not enough street bins for litter from what I can see - especially the block around Brixton Station Road/ Gresham Road/ Coldharbour Lane/ Valencia Place. It would be nice to know if anyone had any luck with the council if they have any plans to improve the situation as they have not responded to my email(s).



Have you tried emailing local Cllrs? It's in Coldharbour ward.

They are more likely to get answer from officers

When Council refused to collect large bulky waste from my place I complained to Cllrs and hey presto suddenly officers agreed to do this from my part of Coldharbour lane. ( A service residents pay extra for).

The stretch you are talking about from Valencia place up to Barrington road corner often has bags of rubbish along the pavement.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Nov 2, 2022)

Not coldharbour, but i have had great success in getting flytipped rubbish to disappear by using the ‘fixmystreet’ website up around myatts fields. It both opens a ticket with the council and shames them, and it also gives you a handy link to send to councillors if it gets ignored for too long.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2022)

BoulieB said:


> Thanks but for no need for the sarcasm - turns people off using these forums.
> 
> I was trying to see how the rubbish situation could be improved. There's always bags of rubbish that are not picked up by the binmen and not enough street bins for litter from what I can see - especially the block around Brixton Station Road/ Gresham Road/ Coldharbour Lane/ Valencia Place. It would be nice to know if anyone had any luck with the council if they have any plans to improve the situation as they have not responded to my email(s).


If it's outside the shops, some have different contractors. Lambeth only collect residential rubbish for free.
The three new blocks behind the shops (Coal Lane) were built by Taylor Wimpey. Possibly they might be responsible for the rubbish collections - if they haven't sold the block on.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 2, 2022)

I recently discovered that if your bin gets lost or stolen or damaged, it's £57 to get another. Which might explain why some people prefer to leave out bags.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I recently discovered that if your bin gets lost or stolen or damaged, it's £57 to get another. Which might explain why some people prefer to leave out bags.


When Lambeth introduced wheelie bins in 1994 (or so) we were told we were not allowed to leave out black bags:
Health and Safety (SHARPS!!!)
Foxes


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2022)

To tidy up BoulieB 's and my discussion re rubbish and wheelie bins on Coldharbour Lane, here is a letter sent out by the council to all residents in Coldharbour Lane in 1997. So it looks like wheelies came in AFTER this. Apologies for mis-remembering the date.

In any case all the issues in the letter still apply. Which actually comes down to the fact that Lambeth have never had enforcement - merely threats. I think I'd better dump those 2 mattresses on the pavement whilst the going is good!

PS I think Doug Perry is still at his desk! (unless he is working from home of course)


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2022)

I heard two shots fired in Coldharbour Lane tonight, but luckily no one was hurt















						Shots fired on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton on Thursday night, 24th Nov 2022
					

Coldharbour Lane is likely to be closed all night after two gunshots were fired around 10.15 tonight, Thursday, 24th November.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 26, 2022)

editor said:


> I heard two shots fired in Coldharbour Lane tonight, but luckily no one was hurt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the same shooting?  Crime scene in Brixton after Grand Theft Auto-style drive-by shooting


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Is this the same shooting?  Crime scene in Brixton after Grand Theft Auto-style drive-by shooting


Yep, with added tabloid hyperbole!


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 26, 2022)

What with the Railton Road shooting it makes me wonder whether there are more guns around.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> What with the Railton Road shooting it makes me wonder whether there are more guns around.


There certsinly seems to be more violence given that there was a stabbing on the tube only a few days ago.

If those 'drive by' losers hadn't been such pathetic shots, it could have been a double murder.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2022)

MyLondon has just upgraded the same incident to a 'gun battle'









						Updates as armed police descend on South London street after 'gun battle'
					

It's not clear if anyone has been injured




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 10, 2022)

Hello to this thread. Hope it's the right place for this query. (Waves to editor )

Am considering houses on the roads behind barrier block off somerlayton rd.  We want to move somewhere more accessible, on the flat and more suited to getting old in without steep steps outside.

How 'safe' do people think that estate is now? Anyone live or walk through there?  Especially like to hear from other women or queer people how they feel, as we are both.

How does crime or anti soc behaviour compare with other bits of the borough? Gangs on the streets? We had hellish neighbours over here (Herne hill side of the tracks) for over a decade and don't want that again.

I don't really want to move away from the area and I hate suburbia. Why people want to retire to the countryside is beyond me, it far too dark and there's not enough buses. Can't drive so I want somewhere that a can shuffle to shops or night life on my walking frame when I'm 80.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hello to this thread. Hope it's the right place for this query. (Waves to editor )
> 
> Am considering houses on the roads behind barrier block off somerlayton rd.  We want to move somewhere more accessible, on the flat and more suited to getting old in without steep steps outside.
> 
> ...


To be frank Id say avoid it.

I live on street property nearby. Which is fine. The few times Ive been in that area ( to pick up Amazon deliveries}  and I would avoid it. Whilst being low rise there have been issues around that area.

I'm lucky where I am on CHL main road. Neighbours are fine. Mix of owners and social housing. Only ( non) problem is traffic noise and drunked people walking down the road late at night. Which does not bother me.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Hello to this thread. Hope it's the right place for this query. (Waves to editor )
> 
> Am considering houses on the roads behind barrier block off somerlayton rd.  We want to move somewhere more accessible, on the flat and more suited to getting old in without steep steps outside.
> 
> ...


There's definitely no shortage of incidents around the estate - almost always gang related - but I've know people who have lived there years without any bother. 
I'd definitely take a flat there if I had to move out of where I am, but maybe I've just got used to walking past the police tape.


----------

